#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-18
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76228 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76228
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76230 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg (universe) "no debug symbols for gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76230
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76231 in psicode (universe) "I installed psi3 then i launched from shell, after that I've got a core dumped" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76231
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76232 in Ubuntu "Printer no longer works after Suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76232
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76233 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "No 3D GL Acceleration (DRI) for ATI Radeon 7500x" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76233
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76234 in pulseaudio (universe) "permissions on native socket incorrect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76234
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76235 in apport (main) "crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76235
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76236 in Ubuntu "[debian]  Please sync mbpeventd 0.9-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76236
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76238 in Ubuntu "Slow boot, stalls on "Starting Basic Networking"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76238
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76240 in Ubuntu "Boot Failure - Non-Existent MD Arrays Don't Assemble" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76240
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76242 in kernel-image-2.6.7-amd64 (universe) "Kernel hangs repeatably with help from x11vnc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76242
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76243 in gcc-4.1 (main) "gcc crashes when compiling wine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76244 in docbook-website (universe) "Ubuntu website's main search does not include wiki" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76244
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76245 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Screen does not dim on low battery" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76245
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76246 in Ubuntu "Shut down error, restarts to useless black screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76246
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76248 in compiz (universe) "compiz-core (x server does not load before login)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76248
<Cas> Hi, I have problems with apache on Feisty and wondered if somebody can help me setup a good bug report of this
<Cas> Apache acts very weird and I have not really usefull information, my errorlog only shows line as: [notice]  child pid 8766 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
<Burgundavia> interesting
<Burgundavia> file a bug, indicate your version of apache and what modules you are running
<Cas> Burgundavia: will do, hopefully the maintainers know a way how I can provide more information
<Cas> All my pages are served white(empty), and php files are not served as text but gets downloaded (but also are empty)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76249 in cvs (main) "CVS Crash when using -r" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76249
<ajmitch> probably the bug that's known about php 5.2
<ajmitch> bug 74876
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74876 in php5 "Segmentation fault in PHP 5.2" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74876
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76250 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "ieee softmac causing crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76250
<Burgundavia> ajmitch: cd drive speed, what controls that?
<ajmitch> no idea
<Burgundavia> there is no reason for the drive to be spinning at more than 1x for a music cd
<Burgundavia> all it does is waste battery
<Cas> ajmitch: thanks that's the bug indeed
<Burgundavia> ajmitch: file against the kernel? sound-juicer?
<ajmitch> well I have no idea what you're doing, so I can't say
<ajmitch> it may be a simple case of DMA disabled for the drive
<Burgundavia> drop in a music play, watch sj launch, press play
<Burgundavia> about half the time, the cd will spin up to 1x, the other half, to full speed
* ajmitch shrugs
<ajmitch> I don't often deal with cds
<Burgundavia> you aren't much help ;)
<ajmitch> once they're on the system, they get put on the shelf :)
<ajmitch> I know :)
<Burgundavia> no wonder so few file bugs
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> that exchange at the end there between you two == classic
<Cas> Burgundavia: what about a buffering? if you have a moving laptop it can be handy
<Cas> Burgundavia: also I don't know if there is any rereading on bad segments on dirty cd's like cdparanoia does
<Burgundavia> sure, but that can be done with 2x
<Burgundavia> it is spinning the cd at full speed or somethign close to it
<Burgundavia> as it is sitting on my lap, I tell the difference
<Cas> you got a point
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76252 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19 (restricted) "dvb-usb-wt220u-02.fw not available in restricted modules package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76252
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76253 in gaim (main) "Certain headers missing in gaim-dev? (eg. internal.h)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76253
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76255 in groff (main) "groff_mmse man page is in another language" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76255
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76259 in Ubuntu "Kernel panic when reading ramdisk from dirty ext3 file system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76259
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76260 in xorg (main) "x11-common conflicts with xxkb, but xxkb depends on x11-common inderectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76260
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76261 in sound-juicer (main) "Crash on extract in the 2nd song" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76261
<seb128> sfllaw: could you review bug #73115 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73115 in control-center "theme manager crash on theme installation" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76263 in initramfs-tools (main) "no NFS mounts if root on NFS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76263
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76262 in firefox (main) "firefix 2.0 slow redirect under ssl with gzip" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76262
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76264 in libtelepathy (universe) "Missing include in tp-helpers.h" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76264
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76265 in firefox (main) "Useless Yahoo Flickr crashes FF when exiting Flickr" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76265
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76266 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager tray icon is blurred when panel is smaller than 26 pixels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76266
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76267 in mpfr (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76267
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73447 in curl (main) "SRU Request to fix Curl Segfault" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73447
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76269 in gnome-power-manager (main) "brightness and inhibit applet has huge icons in the about dialogs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76269
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76270 in banshee (universe) "Doesn't let me listen to the new Lugradio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76270
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76271 in ksynaptics (universe) "Switching touchpad on doesn't un-grey configuration menu." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76271
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76272 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76272
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76274 in Ubuntu "Brightness Settings Don't Work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76274
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76275 in xine-lib (main) "New upstream release available (1.1.3)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76275
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76276 in gdesklets (universe) "broken on feisty -- missing dependency (python-orbit)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76276
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76277 in firefox (main) "crash when firefox should open www.blogger.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76277
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76278 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "fglrx 3d rendering fails after latest feisty upgrade - fallback to Mesa" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76278
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76279 in update-manager (main) "The "Proposed updates" checkbox must be changed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76279
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76282 in kdewebdev (main) "Quanta crashes when closed on Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76282
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76283 in nautilus (main) "duplicate entries for devices in nautilus desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76283
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76284 in giftoxic (universe) "unexpected closing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76284
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76285 in xmms (main) "XMMS gets stuck in loop after using GUI for other simple tasks." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76285
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76286 in Ubuntu "Video settings get messed up after using GUI to disable power management." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76286
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76287 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Oopses very late at shutdown sequece" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76287
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76288 in procps (main) "sysctl IPv6 forwarding example is incorrect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76288
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76289 in control-center (main) "Keyboard shortcut setting from USB headphones problematic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76289
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76290 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Crash while foreground application works." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76290
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76291 in Ubuntu "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76291
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76292 in Ubuntu "ubuntu-source 2.6.20 does not boot on 64-bit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76292
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76293 in lufs (universe) "[Merge]  lufs 0.9.7-8.1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76293
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69047 in ubiquity (main) "at installation kubuntu 6.10; aec62xx IDE chipset" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69047
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76294 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "atheros oops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76294
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69028 in ubiquity (main) "Install issue" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69028
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69106 in ubiquity (main) "cant install ubuntu 6.10 " [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69106
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76296 in libapache-mod-security (main) "mod-security removed from Feisty?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76296
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69210 in ubiquity (main) "Installing system freezen at 94%" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69210
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69176 in ubiquity (main) "No notification in Ubiquity for bad sectors" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69176
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69473 in ubiquity (main) "Not assigning a mountpoint not possible" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69473
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76297 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "GLX broken" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76298 in gtkwave (universe) "Printing in a .ps file gives an empty file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76298
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76300 in gdebi (main) "gdebi doesn't grant administrative rights" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76300
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76301 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "patch from CVS to fix crash triggered when closing ekiga by example" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76301
<Admiral_Chicago> bug #1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Admiral_Chicago> i wonder if that points the the static page?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76302 in firefox (main) "Crash while loading page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76302
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76303 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Error reinstalling linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76303
<lakin> seb128: glad to see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/33998 <- this one finally fixed even if it wasn't me that coded it. :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33998 in nautilus "Trash can should provide easily reached button to empty trash" [Unknown,Confirmed] 
<seb128> lakin: yeah
<lakin> Was my patch used at all or did someone else implement a better version?
<lakin> btw, I'm finishing my revisions to my thesis ... I'm almost done .. Maybe I'll have more time for Ubuntu again soon.
<lakin> Hrmm. Ubugtu grabbed the upstream status rather than the Ubuntu status from that bug report.
<seb128> lakin: from the upstream mailing list discussion it looked like one of the gedit guys did send a similar patch because he didn't notice there was already one
<seb128> alex pointed him to the previous patch
<seb128> apparently they are quite similar
<lakin> Cool.
<lakin> It was always on my "todo" list .. but it never got high enough on the priority list.
<seb128> ah, being busy, I know that too :p
<lakin> heh
<lakin> Yup.
<lakin> Life's like that
<_lemsx1_> Bug #76304 <--- submitted patch to fix this
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76304 in upstart "/etc/event.d/rcS does not set RUNLEVEL properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76304
<seb128> _lemsx1_: good :)
<_lemsx1_> seb128: no brainer ;-)
<_lemsx1_> seb128: that bug affects Edgy, it would be wonderful if a new package was uploaded with this fix
<seb128> _lemsx1_: let's wait for Scott to reply, he's maintaing upstart ;)
<_lemsx1_> seb128: cool
<hjmf> Hi all, noob here trying to get through this; I need some hints
<hjmf> I'm triagging bug #75835 (https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/75835) and I've noticed there are some firefox bug reports with the same sympthoms
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75835 in firefox "crash when saving .run file (shell script)" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75835
<hjmf> Seems that some people have firefox crashing when selecting 'save as' command in links pointing to large files.
<hjmf> You can see more than a dozen at https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bugs?field.searchtext=save+as&orderby=-datecreated
<hjmf> Comparing some stacktraces from several attached crash reports (using apport-unpack) they look very similar (though I'm not a developer so I might be wrong).
<seb128> time for a work break, bbl
<hjmf> Should I mark those bug reports as duplicates and confirm them? What do you think? As I've said I'm noob and I need some advice
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76304 in upstart (main) "/etc/event.d/rcS does not set RUNLEVEL properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76304
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76306 in gnomebaker (universe) "No progress in progress bars" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76306
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76307 in alacarte (main) "Alacarte doesn't update its display when you check boxes or add applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76307
<palski> hjmf: if you mark them as duplicates you should not mark them  as confirmed imho
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76308 in kdegraphics (main) "kpovmodeler doesn't work with pov-3.5-doc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76308
<palski> hjmf: and when you marking bugs as duplicates please, explain why you are doing so people can reopen if they disagree
<hjmf> palski: if there aren't any confirmed bug with that synthom
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76310 in Ubuntu "problem with sound at laptop Acer5101" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76310
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76311 in alsa-lib (main) "snd-cs46xx recording not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76311
<hjmf> should I confirm one and then mark the others as duplicated?
<palski> hjmf: ah, ok then you should confirm the bug that has best bug report and mark the rest as dupes
<ivoks> hi
<hjmf> palski:  thanks. I've submited this same question to the bugsquad mailing list before I've noticed your answer
<hjmf> palski: I guess I have to be less impatient :)
<palski> well, lets see what they will answer :)
<palski> it is always good to hear opinions from other people too, especially because there are lot of people who now better than I :)
<hjmf> palski: I've requested some feedback to the reporter of bug #75835, I'll wait a couple of days and If no objection at the mailing list I'll follow your advice; thanks
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75835 in firefox "crash when saving .run file (shell script)" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75835
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76312 in doc-linux (main) "doc-linux-html includes files that automatically open pages online" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76312
<palski> hjmf: sounds good
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76313 in doc-linux (main) "Distributions-HOWTO is generally broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76313
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76314 in doc-linux (main) "Some -HOWTOs installed on an en-gb system are not in English" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76314
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76316 in keytouch (universe) "Keytouch sometimes launches a "new install" of Epiphany" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76316
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76315 in doc-linux (main) "Some -HOWTOs have been removed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76318 in Ubuntu "Feisty Herd 1 live cd doesn't recognize iMac resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76318
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76320 in doc-linux (main) "doc-linux-html is messy and inconsistent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76320
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76321 in enemies-of-carlotta (universe) "improper shell quoting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76321
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76322 in launchpad-integration (main) "Should be possible to specify package in Launchpad advanced bug search" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76322
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76324 in python-utmp (universe) "DEB Package contains only documentation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76324
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76326 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror should be able to parse .lnk files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76326
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76327 in mesa (main) "Edgy's DRI performance halved" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76327
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76328 in Ubuntu "Network connection error after laptop suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76328
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76329 in xserver-xgl (universe) "beryl-manager crashes.something wrong with xserver-xgl and direct rendering. ATI X700 Mobility (R420) AMD64 kernel 386" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76329
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76330 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Latest security update breaks nvidia kernel module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76330
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76331 in udev (main) "Mouse does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76331
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76332 in trac (universe) "Trac 0.10.3-1 needed in edgy-backports" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76332
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76333 in kile (universe) "No package for powerpc (and amd64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76333
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76334 in gnome-panel (main) "Some remote filesystems work from nautilus but not from gnome-panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76334
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76335 in ubiquity (main) "install kubuntu crashes at copying grub to hda" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76335
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76337 in wesnoth (universe) "how about a wesnoth-all metapackage?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76337
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76338 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Linux Restricted modules 2.6.20-2 are incompatable with X4100 Mobility." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76338
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-19
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<mc44> Seveas: Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas :)
<Seveas> mc44, it probably is saying that for 2 hours already
<mc44> indeed
<Seveas> I've switched mailservers
<Seveas> no more courier
<Seveas> postfix+dovecot now
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<gnomefreak> Seveas: just checking all the pinging. looks like bot is down
<crimsun_> he says he has switched mail servers
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<owh> I've been working with sistpoty on fixing a number of dosfstools bugs. sistpoty has now attached a patch to one of the bugs, and another patch to another of the bugs. I own one bug, he owns another. He's gone off to bed and this is the first bug I'm fixing for Ubuntu. How do I tell the system that there is a fix? Do I just set the status to "Fix Committed", or do I need to do some steps first?
<owh> He's already marked his bug as fixed and the upload was completed before he went to sleep. I'm just doing my bit :-)
<Hobbsee> !info dosfstools feisty
<ubotu> dosfstools: Utilities to create and check MS-DOS FAT filesystems. In component main, is standard. Version 2.11-2.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 50 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Hobbsee> owh: what's the bug # of yours?
<owh> Bug #68153
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68153 in dosfstools "fsck.vfat hangs after renaming to FSCK9999.REN" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68153
<owh> His is Bug #62831
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62831 in dosfstools "fsck.vfat truncates files of 4294967295 bytes length to 0 bytes at boot-time" [High,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62831
<owh> We were working on it together, he uploaded his fix and I pointed out another problem.
<owh> So, I'm just trying to figure out how that is supposed to work.
<Hobbsee> owh: ubuntu-main-sponsors is subscribed to the bug, so they should upload it for you.  however, feel free to ask sistpoty to upload it when he wakes up again
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<owh> Do I need to change the status, or will ubuntu-main-sponsors take care of that?
<owh> I can set it to In Progress
<Hobbsee> they'll do it
<owh> Should I set it to "In Progress" to show that we're working on it?
<Hobbsee> you dont need to - the main sponsoring people tend to do that, once one of them is
<owh> Cool, so my work here is done :-)
<owh> Thanks Hobbsee for your time.
<Hobbsee> not a problem :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, should be
* owh goes off to hunt for more bugs.
<owh> <grin>
* Admiral_Chicago waves to owh
<owh> Hiya, thanks for your initial introduction Admiral_Chicago, much appreciated. How did you go with your paper?
<Admiral_Chicago> owh: it went well, almost done with finals
<Admiral_Chicago> rocked it on my calc final too
<owh> All good then. Next you'll need to shave ;-)
* owh pokes a little fun in Admiral_Chicago's way.
* owh is skipping happy because another bug bites the dust - actually we fixed three bugs out of five :-)
* owh is aiming for 100%.
<Admiral_Chicago> owh: teed any help with any tricky bugs
<owh> Not at the moment. I'm about to pack up my satellite dish and get ready to move to another town 600km up the road, then I'll come back on-line and do some more work :-)
<owh> http://itmaze.com.au/locations/
<Admiral_Chicago> good
<Hobbsee> owh: nice.  keep fixing :)
* owh intends to :-)
* owh waves bye to all...
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
* Hobbsee pokes Seveas 
* ajmitch pokes Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee drops a large cannonball on ajmitch 
<bddebian> heh
<Jucato> weeeee :)
* ajmitch wonders why he suddenly got a massive spam flood
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: email, or irc?
<ajmitch> email
<ajmitch> it looks like my isp just sent me mail that's been queued for up to 2 weeks
<ajmitch> since it appears to all be to one email address
<Hobbsee> ouch
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> 400+ spam messages into my inbox
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe one of you wants to try this bug, it's really a feature request
<Admiral_Chicago> if you have a user who isn't in the "admin" group
<Admiral_Chicago> and you hit sudo anything, nothing happens, however there is no output
<Admiral_Chicago> however, i think the user shold have SOME output, "hey you don't have admin rights" etc
<nixternal> doesn't it say that you have insufficient rights?
<Admiral_Chicago> no
<Admiral_Chicago> nothing
<nixternal> does it ask for a password?
<nixternal> and after you enter it, what happens?
<Admiral_Chicago> err, i don't think so
<nixternal> umm..sounds like a booged sudoers
<Admiral_Chicago> I did "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and I got no output
<nixternal> no editing was done to the sudoers file was it?
<Admiral_Chicago> no
<Admiral_Chicago> although i put the insult flag to my sudo file...
<ajmitch> usually it says that you've been naughty, the access will be logged (iirc)
<nixternal> ya
<ajmitch>   /win 28
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<lifeless> Seveas: pke
<lifeless> Seveas: Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveass
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<DarkMageZ> lifeless, he's well aware of the issue :p
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<Seveas> @unload Bugtracker
<Ubugtu> WARNING: No bugmail received in 30 minutes. Please poke Seveas.
<Seveas> argh
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+b %*!*@ubuntu/bot/ubugtu]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<bddebian> :-)
<Yawner> Ubugtu broken again?
<palski> seems so
<sfllaw> Hmm.
<sfllaw> Just upgraded Feisty again and it seems to have broken Nautilus's default application choices.
<sfllaw> Now it says things like:
<sfllaw> Could not open location 'file:///home/sfllaw/Photos'
<Yawner> nice
<sfllaw> There is no default action associated with this function.
<Admiral_Chicago> sfllaw: i think i saw a bug report about someting like that
<sfllaw> I've been searching for a while.
<sfllaw> It's obviously a Nautilus bug.
<sfllaw> seb128 uploaded a new version yesterday.
<sfllaw> bug 76482
<seb128> sfllaw: that bug is weird
<sfllaw> seb128: Well, I can reproduce it right here.
<seb128> sfllaw: folders are not handled the same way as datas, they should not break
<sfllaw> seb128: Can I get you any information off my machine?
<seb128> sfllaw: I can with some openoffice.org file, not with a directory though
<seb128> sfllaw: yeah, a sec
<seb128> sfllaw: what mimetype do you have to the folder properties?
<sfllaw> sfllaw@jamaica:/etc/gnome$ gnomevfs-info $HOME
<sfllaw> Name              : sfllaw
<sfllaw> Type              : Directory
<sfllaw> MIME type         : x-directory/normal
<sfllaw> Size              : 4096
<sfllaw> Blocks            : 8
<sfllaw> I/O block size    : 4096
<sfllaw> Local             : YES
<sfllaw> SUID              : NO
<sfllaw> SGID              : NO
<sfllaw> Sticky            : NO
<sfllaw> Permissions       : 1600755
<sfllaw> Link count        : 79
<sfllaw> UID               : 1000
<sfllaw> GID               : 1000
<sfllaw> Access time       : Tue Dec 19 14:34:18 2006
<sfllaw> Modification time : Tue Dec 19 14:15:40 2006
<sfllaw> Change time       : Tue Dec 19 14:15:40 2006
<sfllaw> Device #          : 2049
<sfllaw> Inode #           : 9732098
<sfllaw> Readable          : YES
<sfllaw> Writable          : YES
<sfllaw> Executable        : YES
<seb128> hum
<sfllaw> For what it's worth, `nautilus $HOME` works.
<seb128> ok, so I can get the same here
<seb128> I misread what you were saying
<sfllaw> Ha ha!  I'm not insane!
<seb128> I though nautilus was broken on folders for you
<sfllaw> Should this be filed under libgnome2-0?
<sfllaw> That hasn't been changed in a while, though.
<seb128> ah ah
<seb128> iz glib bog
<sfllaw> OK.
<seb128> I'm on it
<sfllaw> Ah.
<sfllaw> I'll change the bug package.
<seb128> sfllaw: don't bother, I'll close it soon and update that :)
<sfllaw> Eep.  Too late!
<seb128> np, that's fine too ;)
<sfllaw> seb128: Thanks for the fast response!
<seb128> np
<seb128> sfllaw: BTW could you approve #73115?
<seb128> that's a trivial one line
<seb128> and upstream keep pinging me about it
<sfllaw> I was just about to, actually.
<sfllaw> When I dist-upgraded.
<sfllaw> :)
<seb128> good ;)
<sfllaw> Gah!  Now VMware is broken.
<sfllaw> Running feisty is painful.
<sfllaw> :)
<Adri2000> sfllaw: bug 76490 importance should be medium or high?
<Adri2000> https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/egnome/+bug/76490
<Adri2000> hmm, would be medium since the package is installed and should work, but the docs are not built
<sfllaw> Adri2000: That's a medium bug.
<sfllaw> It's not installable, which is bad.
<sfllaw> But it's also not a main package.
<Adri2000> ok :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-20
<coNP> Is bug #75659 a bug or a support request, what do you think?
<ivoks> bug 75659
<ivoks> ubotu: ?
<ivoks> :)
<enkrates794> Could 75659 be a feature request?
<Burgwork> enkrates794: wishlist
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-b %*!*@ubuntu/bot/ubugtu]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> @reload Bugtrackr
<Seveas> @reload Bugtracker
<Seveas> hmm...
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+b %*!*@ubuntu/bot/ubugtu]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-b %*!*@ubuntu/bot/ubugtu]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<orion2012> does anyone have any suggestions for handling bug 46898?
<orion2012> err #46898
<orion2012> oh, ubugtu, come back!
<orion2012> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/46898
<palski> shouldn't it be hug day today?
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> IS IT THE HUG DAY?
<seb128> dholbach: LOOKS LIKE IT YEP :)
* seb128 hugs dholbach
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o dholbach]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | WELCOME, IT'S THE HUG DAY!
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o dholbach]  by dholbach
* dholbach hugs seb128 back
<dholbach> hey ivoks
* dholbach hugs ivoks
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.bugtracker.bugreporter
<Ubugtu> ubuntu
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.bugtracker.bugreporter ubuntu-bugs
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.bugtracker.bugreporter ubuntu-bugs
<Seveas> (almost back to life
* mc44 charges the electro -shock machine
* dholbach hugs Seveas and mc44
* mc44 hugs dholbach and puts flowers in his hair
<dholbach> hehe... thanks a lot! :)
<Seveas> had to rework the bugreporting thing
<Seveas> it's now using imap instead of using the maildir directly
<Ubugtu> New bug: #72754 in bittornado (main) "Please merge from debian/unstable (overwrite ok)" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72754
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74837 in pysvn (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74837
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76573 in ttf-dustin (universe) "please sync ttf-dustin 20030517-4 from debian sid" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76573
<Seveas> \o/
<mc44> yay!
* mc44 hugs Seveas 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76575 in moin (main) "Please sync from debian/unstable (overwrite ok)" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76575
<Seveas> it still has a bit of backlog
<ajmitch> few hundred bugs?
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> about 200
<mc44> flood the channel :)
<Seveas> basically all bugs filed yesterday
<Seveas> well, I should say 'in the past 30-ish hours'
<Seveas> but it's a lot more robust now :)
<Seveas> And I'm no longer abusing a friends domain for mailaddresses
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76485 in f-spot (main) "Please sync f-spot (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76485
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76578 in base-files (main) "custom /etc/motd doesn't get installed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76578
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76579 in abuse-sdl (universe) "instructions on first screen don't make sense" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76579
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76580 in python-xml (main) "Please sync from debian/unstable (overwrite ok)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76580
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76581 in xfce4-xkb-plugin (main) "SRU: xfce4-xkb-plugin in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76581
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76390 in emerald "Emerald Theme Manager just crashed, I am not sure about what I did." [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76390
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76563 in Ubuntu "[Feisty 7.04]  gnome-panel-screenshot don't save anymore" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76563
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76582 in udev (main) "[feisty]  udev boot message on lowlatency kernels, udevd[3692] : lookup_group: specified group 'nvram' unknown." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76582
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76548 in Ubuntu "Beryl-Core crashes on start" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76548
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76455 in beryl-core "Beryl crashes on startup" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76455
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76583 in xfonts-baekmuk (universe) "Please sync xfonts-baekmuk (Universe) from Debian" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76583
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76584 in Ubuntu "Nforce 680i SLI network forcedeth problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76584
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76585 in telepathy-gabble (universe) "Please sync telepathy-gabble (Universe) from Debian" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76585
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76437 in glibc (main) "libc6 core-dumped" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76437
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76498 in configure-debian (universe) "[Merge]  configure-debian 1.0.2ubuntu1" [Wishlist,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76498
<Ornedan> G'day. Does anyone know who I have to yell at to get bug 68380 fixed? It's merely a showstopped bug that's been unfixed for two months
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68380 in eclipse "[SRU]  eclipse for edgy-updates" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68380
<Ornedan> Make that 68053
<seb128> bug #68053
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68053 in azureus "Eclipse will not start (Edgy)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68053
<Ornedan> It's especially bad since there seems to be a fix, but the repository packages haven't been fixed
<seb128> Ornedan: maybe ask on #ubuntu-motu, that's universe and non-supported officially, depends on MOTU
<ajmitch> it looks like it's just waiting to be uploaded to edgy-proposed, if it hasn't already been
<Ornedan> Ugh. Anally following good release practice now, but not when originally shoving out the broken packages at about the same time Edgy testing ended
* ajmitch departs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76587 in audacity (universe) "audacity crashes at record" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76587
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76588 in audacity (universe) "please clean sound system before run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76588
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76589 in libnotify (main) "Please sync from debian/unstable (overwrite ok)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76589
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76590 in gaphor (universe) "Please sync gaphor (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76590
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76594 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed on gmail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76594
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76595 in gworkspace (universe) "Please sync gworkspace (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76595
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76593 in acpi-support (main) "asus brightness hotkeys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76593
<cypher1_> sfllaw: hi is the request for ubuntu-qa started
<Laibsch> Hi, how can I add the information to Malone that UIM uses https://bugs.freedesktop.org/ as their bug tracker? -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/products/uim/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76529 in firefox (main) "Installing a extension (adblockPlus) and firefox close." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76529
<Adri2000> Laibsch: maybe ask in #launchpad
<Laibsch> thanks, Adri2000
<dholbach> Laibsch: I don't hink that's needed - you can just click on "+ Upstream" link and supply the link for the upstream bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76596 in Ubuntu "Gnome desktop lost windows border and other features" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76596
<gnomefreak> i kind of like that feature better but i dont like the new bug report helper
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76597 in xmms (main) "xmms crashes when reading id3 tag of certain mp3 files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76597
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76353 in xffm-icons (universe) "xffm-icons crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76353
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76549 in gnome-doc-utils (main) "gnome-doc-prepare can't create new docs" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76549
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76598 in Ubuntu "cdrom not detected in feisty daily 19-12-2006" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76598
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76562 in gnome-doc-utils (main) "newly created documentation isn't valid" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76562
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76388 in metacity (main) "windows don't move across workspaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76388
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76599 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Feisty: zydas 1211 USB device soft lockup on CPU#0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76599
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76559 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox hangs after burning a CD from a playlist" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76559
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76419 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "gdb makes kernel oups" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76419
<robepisc> hi all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76490 in egnome (universe) "This package isnt installable" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76490
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76600 in rhythmbox (main) "Move music files on import" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76600
<sfllaw> cypher1_: Hi!
<cypher1_> sfllaw: hi!
<sfllaw> cypher1_: Have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuQA?
<cypher1_> sfllaw: sorry no.. let me read it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76602 in dcraw (universe) "Please sync dcraw (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76602
<chantra> hi there, has anybody checked that bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/python-defaults/+bug/74956
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74956 in python-defaults "[Feisty]  Can't import python module" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<chantra> some python modules fails to import
<sfllaw> chantra: Looking.
<sfllaw> chantra: Please don't flip the status to Confirmed unless you're triaging it.
<sfllaw> chantra: You can learn the proper steps to traiging by reading the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage page.
<chantra> sfllaw: I actually meant to triage it as confirmed
<chantra> should not have I?
<sfllaw> Hmm, in which case, you should have unassigned doko.
<chantra> okie I'm unassigning him then
<sfllaw> chantra: Good good.
<sfllaw> chantra: You wouldn't want to force him to do the work.
<chantra> sfllaw: it seems that he assigned himself though
<chantra> I didn't I just wanted to confirm the bug :)
<sfllaw> Didn't he assign himself for triaging purposes?
<sfllaw> It looks like it.
<chantra> don't know, when I triaged the bug, it was still unconfirmed or maybe under need info
<chantra> but I could confirm it
<sfllaw> Sure.  Confirm and unassign.  You can see who did what in the Activity Log.
<chantra> okie dokie, gonna check
<sfllaw> bddebian: Barry!
<bddebian> Hi sfllaw
<chantra> sfllaw: did you put it back to need info?
<sfllaw> chantra: I had.
<chantra> cause, checking at the activity log, I've turned it back to confirmed
<chantra> when I wanted to unassign it
<sfllaw> All right.
<chantra> so, should this bug be confirmed or not
<sfllaw> It can be.
<chantra> sfllaw: when I wanted to unassign it, my browser was still on the "confirm" window
<sfllaw> I was just going to let doko confirm it.
<sfllaw> But it seems that you've answered the real question.
<chantra> sfllaw: doko didn't seem to be much active on this one since 8 december
<sfllaw> chantra: Yes, I see that.
<sfllaw> chantra: It's fine for you to Confirm and Unassign.
<chantra> okie dokie, I'm quite new in bug triaging, so let me know when I do something wrong ;)
<sfllaw> chantra: Cool.  Thanks!
* sfllaw hugs chantra.
<coNP> I faced some difficulties triaging bug 75570
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75570 in Ubuntu "Skype not in edgy-commercial" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75570
<coNP> I tought it was not a real bug, but a support request, however I got corrected
<dsas> oh, today is wednesday, didn't realise.
<coNP> do you think I should confirm it now (since there is really no skype package in edgy-commercial), or set it to "needs info" (since I am still not sure that upgrading really breaks this package)
<sfllaw> coNP: Hmm.  I have to think about this.
<sfllaw> coNP: See, dapper-commercial and edgy-commercial aren't really run by the community.
<sfllaw> coNP: They are run by Canonical Ltd. itself.
<coNP> sfllaw: that's why i rejected the bug first
<sfllaw> coNP: Let me check with some people.
<coNP> sfllaw: thanks :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76499 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Spelling mistake in Brightness and Inhibit applets" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76499
<bdmurray> Bug 76600 seems to be a feature request to me, but look at the canned responses I am not sure if the "feature request" canned response or the "changing defaults" response is more appropriate.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76600 in rhythmbox "Move music files on import" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76600
<sfllaw> bdmurray: That's totally a feature request.
<sfllaw> bdmurray: It doesn't have this behaviour, so there is no default to change.
<sfllaw> bdmurray: The CD ripping isn't similar enough.
<bdmurray> Okay. Is a spec the right way for the user to go or would they be more successful with the rhythmbox project itself?
<sfllaw> Likely rhythmbox itself.
<sfllaw> I think we might need a new canned response.
<sfllaw> coNP: I talked with EtienneG about this bug.  And we've decided that it should be rejected since it isn't an Ubuntu problem.
<coNP> sfllaw: then should I reject it again? and state that it is a package that does not belong among the supported ubuntu ones?
<coNP> sfllaw: thanks, I noticed you did it
<sfllaw> coNP: Yeah.  It's not that we don't support it.  It's that we CANNOT.
<sfllaw> Thanks for bringing it to my attention.
<bdmurray> sfllaw: If the response to a bug is "feature request" should it's status be "rejected"?
<coNP> sfllaw: Sorry, maybe a stupid question. How do you mean "we CANNOT"?
<sfllaw> coNP: There's no way we can upload to the -commercial repositories.
<sfllaw> coNP: They're not Ubuntu.
<sfllaw> bdmurray: Yes, Rejected is correct.
<robepisc> hi all, I'm new here and have some questions
<sfllaw> robepisc: Welcome!
<robepisc> sfllaw: thanks :-)
<robepisc> I just joined the bugsquad team in LP: my request is pending for apporval.
<robepisc> First question: are there requisites I should have in order to join the bugsquad team?  If not (as I evince from reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad), why the an approval is required?
<cypher1_> sfllaw: sorry was away.. i have done some triaging and merging until recently.. will i qualify for the ubuntu-qa ?
<sfllaw> cypher1_: You have to answer the three points listed on that page.
<sfllaw> robepisc: That is a good question.  It basically lets us expire old subscriptions automatically.
<robepisc> sfllaw: Ok.  I've just seen the approvation mail in my inbox. Wow, I'm in the BugSquad :-)
<coNP> robepisc: welcome aboard :)
* sfllaw hugs robepisc.
<robepisc> thanks you all :-)
<sfllaw> cypher1_: Could you answer them here, or in a /query?
<robepisc> Another thing it's not clear to me.  What can I do now that I couldn't before?
<cypher1_> sfllaw: yes
<bdmurray> sfllaw: I am unsure about how to proceed with bug 75509.  I have confirmed it in Edgy and want to mark it as confirmed but I am not sure which package it effects and to whom to assign it.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75509 in Ubuntu "All runlevels use X; singe user mode broken" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75509
<sfllaw> robepisc: There are no material benefits to joining BugSquad.  You get extra permissions with joining ubuntu-qa.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76466 in Ubuntu "Timezone offset not working (Ubuntu 6.06 ppc)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76466
<sfllaw> bdmurray: Unngh.  It's two reports in one.
<sfllaw> bdmurray: For the one you've seen, hitting Alt-Left doesn't switch VTs either?
<sfllaw> Nor plain Alt-F1?
<sfllaw> In which case, that is a bug in linux-source-2.6.17.
<sfllaw> The kernel handles VT switching.
<sfllaw> Although it could be that your video modules have hijacked it.
<bdmurray> sfllaw: I haven't tried both of those but can shortly.
<bdmurray> sfllaw: neither Alt-F1 nor Alt-Left Arrow allowed me to switch VTs.
<sfllaw> Yeah, sounds like a kernel bug.
<sfllaw> What video driver do you use?
<bdmurray> probably radeon on that system, I need to reboot to confirm
<sfllaw> bdmurray: Try without the radeon kernel module and using the vesa X driver.
<sfllaw> That way, you'll be able to narrow it down.
<sfllaw> But radeon is free, so it is a linux-source-2.6.17 bug.
<cypher1> any one has a ati rage128 card ?
<robepisc> I have a pair of bugs I've been working on for some time: #59618 and #62868.
<dholbach> whooo, happy hug day! :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76386 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "OOPS, seemingly when loading ath_pci" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76386
* sfllaw hugs dholbach.
<robepisc> I now have 2 fixes for them, and would like a core developer had a look.
<bddebian> Crap, today is hug day? :-(
* dholbach hugs sfllaw back
<sfllaw> bddebian: Yup.
* mc44 hugs bddebian 
<sfllaw> robepisc: Neato!
<bddebian> Eeks, I've been trying to keep up with merges and REVU.. Sheesh :)
<sfllaw> The community is getting big!
<robepisc> #62868 in particular doesn't have a priority.  It turned out to be a casper_actually_works_for_accident kind of bugs, so I think it should be high priority.
<sfllaw> robepisc: You will want rodarvus to take a look at bug 59618.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59618 in xorg ""Safe graphics mode" doesn't use VESA" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59618
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76605 in vlc (universe) "Crashes on dvd navigation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76605
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76606 in firefox (main) "Update Firefox to 2.0.0.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76606
<coNP> dholbach, may I msg you?
<sfllaw> robepisc: For bug 62868, it's probably best to find tfheen or cjwatson online.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62868 in casper "swap partitions not automounted by the LiveCD" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62868
<sfllaw> robepisc: I'm a little suspicious about using $PATH for initramfs scripts, and would rather they just specify absolute paths.
<sfllaw> But that would be something to discuss with them.
<dholbach> coNP: sure
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76608 in firefox (main) "Crash when opening a bookmark via del.ico.us" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76608
<robepisc> sfllaw: ok. thanks for looking at those bugs! I'll ping rodarvus and tollef/colin
<sfllaw> robepisc: Excellent!
<sfllaw> I think rodarvus will take your patch.
<sfllaw> It looks very sane.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76609 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Reboot fails on a MSI MS-7005 (651M-L) mainboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76609
<mc44> sfllaw: should I assign a bug for a request for the new security update of firefox to someone? I guess they will get to it anyway
<sfllaw> mc44: They will.
<sfllaw> Especially if the Security Team is subscribed.
<mc44> sfllaw: ah I shall subscribe the security team then
<keescook> mc44: just toggling the security flag will subscribe the security team.  :)
<sfllaw> It's true!
<mc44> keescook: magic! now fix it :p
<keescook> mc44: heh.  must review, test, etc.  :)
<keescook> it's on the list, no worries.
<mc44> keescook: of course :)
* mc44 hugs keescook 
* keescook grins
* mc44 thanks keescook as his Christmas present
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76610 in gnome-panel (main) "Bookmarks don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76610
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76611 in gimp (main) "Configuring input devices dialog hangs after user input" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76611
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76612 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "No Audio after latest 686 kernel upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76612
<chris__> hey bug catchers - how long should a bug sit with status "Needs Info", without a reply, before rejecting it?
<dholbach> chris__: I usually wait a month
<dholbach> chris__: then reject it with an answer from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<chris__> dholbach: ok, that sounds about right.
<dholbach> Ok cool.
<chris__> dholbach: thanks
<dholbach> I have a query for desktop-bugs displaying "Needs Info" bugs sorted by "Oldest first" and I try to look through them regularly
<dholbach> hey cassidy - happy hug day!
<cassidy> thanks dholbach ! you too :)
<xeruno> there's a lot of firefox crashes.... reported recently or its always the same?
<cassidy> i start my bug day by reporting a crash in telepathy-gabble :)
<dholbach> cassidy: ahh alrighty :-)
<cassidy> zdra convince me to try gossip-tl
<dholbach> nice :)
<cassidy> and of course it crashs at startup :D
<dholbach> strange, not for me
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76496 in koctave (universe) "koctave does not starts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76496
<cassidy> not fun if all work of course :p
<xeruno> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/76509  Setting it to NeedInfo + Standard  response
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76509 in firefox "crash at searching for java plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<cassidy> dholbach: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9406
<Ubugtu> Freedesktop bug 9406 in telepathy-gabble "Gabble crashs when trying to connect using gossip" [Major,New] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76613 in apt (main) "apt-get remove shows the package being removed as being able to be autoremoved" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76613
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76614 in ubiquity (main) "yaboot installer crashes while installing to iPod via Firewire " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76614
<mc44> in feisty ifup reports "wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device", is this something the kernel is in charge of?
<dholbach> cassidy: thanks, you rock!
<cassidy> thanks for dbgsym packages :)
<mc44> or should I file it against ifupdown?
<bddebian> Do we have a "policy" on adding .desktop files now?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76509 in firefox (main) "crash at searching for java plugin" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76509
<palski> sfllaw: ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76617 in ubiquity (main) "installer has no option to skip grub install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76617
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76618 in xterm (main) "Contents LD_LIBRARY_PATH cleared by xterm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76618
<sfllaw> palski: Pong.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76449 in rhythmbox "Cannot sort static playlists" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76449
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76621 in ubiquity (main) "installer does not properly recognize graphics card or monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76621
<predius_> sfllaw: aren't we in the middle of the interviews?
<sfllaw> predius_: Interviews?
<sfllaw> predius_: For Ubuntu QA you mean?
<predius_> Yeah.
<sfllaw> predius_: Indeed we are.
<predius_> sfllaw: and no one has shown up?
<sfllaw> One person has.
<sfllaw> And you're number two.
<predius_> sfllaw: how can I get a list of the bugs I have triaged?
<palski> sfllaw: and I was goingto to :)
<sfllaw> predius_: You sort of have to keep track.  :)
<sfllaw> predius_: You aren't triaging any bugs right now, are you?
<sfllaw> palski: Hurray!
<predius_> haven't in a couple of weeks.
<sfllaw> predius_: I looked through Google and see you've done lots of support requests.
<predius_> had some free time.
<predius_> sfllaw: i also have a smallpackage in universe
<sfllaw> predius_: Nice.  Well, maybe you could do some bug triaging today?
<xeruno> sfllaw, Hi I came today for the interview too  ;)
<sfllaw> palski, xeruno: Did you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuQA?
<sfllaw> If so, you can just start sending me answers.
<xeruno> sfllaw, I have.. :)
<xeruno> but there are not question there :P
<sfllaw> xeruno: Well, you have to demonstrate three things.
<palski> sfllaw: do you mind if I query you?
<sfllaw> palski: Nope.
<xeruno> sfllaw, I am not sure if I fit... or if I have enough experience :S but I will try to do pass the test :)
<sfllaw> xeruno: Great!
<palski> oh, I'm not registered user on freenode so i is not possible :)
<palski> sfllaw: answers: 1) sure 2) I've read those 3) 71967 68442 46050 73394 72246 72026
<xeruno> how i get my list of bugs?
<sfllaw> xeruno: Look on your people page and click the Bugs link in the left sidebar.
<xeruno> ok I was reading my karma :P
<xeruno> but I never assing bugs to me :S
<xeruno> I just cc it :/
<bdmurray> sfllaw: The wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/CommonTasks refers to a "reasonable stage" when closing a Needs Info bug.  Is there a time period that is commonly used for reasonable?
<sfllaw> bdmurray: About a month or so.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76623 in gnome-screensaver (main) "default screensaver cumbersome on old hardware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76623
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76624 in webmin (universe) "why was webmin dropped?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76624
<sfllaw> bdmurray: If you cannot get in contact with anyone and the bug can't be isolated/reproduced, then it goes away.
<bdmurray> It goes away on it's own or needs to be manually closed?
<sfllaw> It needs to be Rejected.
<xeruno> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/76541  I thinks it's NeedsInfo...  how good is the firefox crash file report for the developers?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76541 in firefox "FireFox Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Laibsch> I already applied for QA membership but have not heard anything for about two weeks.  Can somebody take a look?  https://launchpad.net/people/r0lf
<bdmurray> Okay.  Should the "needs info" section of the "managing status" part of the wiki page I mentioned be updated?  I'd change close to "close as rejected".
<sfllaw> xeruno: It's Needs Info because it doesn't have enough information to reproduce the bug.
<sfllaw> xeruno: /g 27
<sfllaw> Whoops.
<xeruno> ??
<sfllaw> xeruno: See the section on complete bug reports in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<xeruno> sfllaw, I should assign it to me or it's just optional?
<sfllaw> xeruno: You should assign it to yourself.
<xeruno> sfllaw, I was going to mark it as NeedInfo... I just wanted to know if the crash report is usefful for the developer... for the future...
<sfllaw> palski: It looks like you know what you're doing.  Welcome to the team!
<xeruno> sfllaw, I already read it :)
<sfllaw> xeruno: Oh, then yes.  The crash info is useful.
<sfllaw> xeruno: It was generated by apport, and can be turned into something with more debug info if you have the appropriate debug packages installed.
<xeruno> sfllaw, as I never assigned bugs to me  I have no history but my karma... that's enough for my application?
<Laibsch> dholbach: I already applied for QA membership but have not heard anything for about two weeks.  Can somebody take a look?  https://launchpad.net/people/r0lf
<sfllaw> xeruno: It would be good to see how you've triaged bugs.
<sfllaw> Laibsch: Have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuQA?
<sfllaw> Laibsch: It contains the process for joining.
<palski> sfllaw: thank you =)
* sfllaw hugs palski.
<dholbach> nice, we're 101 people! :-)
<dholbach> that's a pretty nice hug day :)
<bdmurray> sfllaw: Okay.  Should the "needs info" section of the "managing status" part of the wiki page I mentioned be updated?  I'd change close to "close as rejected".
<xeruno> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/76334 I can confirm the behaviour in edgy...   Medium importance bug
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76334 in gnome-panel "Some remote filesystems work from nautilus but not from gnome-panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<xeruno> I haven't found duplicates...
<xeruno> But I think is a nautilus bugs.. instead  a panel one
<sfllaw> bdmurray: Yes, I think we can clarify that.
<sfllaw> xeruno: I think it is a glib2.0 bug myself.
<sfllaw> Can you search to make sure it's not a duplicate there?
<xeruno> sfllaw,  gnome-vfs  bug maybe?
<dholbach> what is a glib bug?
<sfllaw> xeruno: Yeah, or a gnome-vfs2 bug.
<sfllaw> dholbach: Bug 76334
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76334 in gnome-panel "Some remote filesystems work from nautilus but not from gnome-panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76334
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69020 in uim "update-manager failed for configuring uim-common" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69020
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76541 in firefox (main) "FireFox Crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76541
<sfllaw> bdmurray: Would you like to edit the wiki page?
<xeruno> sfllaw, it's a duplicate (I almost don't get it) but it is assinged to libgnome instead...
<xeruno> bug 66461
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66461 in libgnome "edgy: places->network servers error" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66461
<dholbach> first of all, I'd ask which version of Ubuntu that is, then I'd ask what exactly he put into those fields, then ask if gnomevfs-ls <URI> works
<dholbach> I doubt it's a glib bug, rather panel (or maybe gnomevfs)
<xeruno> I thinks he's in edgy because I can  reproduce in my system
<dholbach> xeruno: oh?
<xeruno> but It's a dupplicate...
<xeruno> dholbach, it's a dupplicate :P
<dholbach> of which bug?
<xeruno> bug 66461
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66461 in libgnome "edgy: places->network servers error" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66461
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> good work on that one, xeruno
<xeruno> dholbach,  :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76625 in gnome-utils (main) "baobab suddenly crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76625
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76626 in f-spot (main) "screensaver broken in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76626
<Laibsch> dholbach: re https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuQA?, I promise to adhere to 1), I have read the texts in 2) and I have triaged quite a few bugs both in ubuntu and outside.  I do have QA status for openoffice for example and have triaged - although infrequently - for years there
<Laibsch> dholbach: I am quite active recently with openembedded and have even got read-write access despite being an admitted non-dev without a clue about C++ and the like.
<Laibsch> dholbach: Stuff I did in ubuntu is at http://tinyurl.com/y9nga9 although I believe that link lacks the ones that were fixed in the meantime.
<Laibsch> dholbach: I can provide further URLs with bugs I triaged if you want to look at them.
<dholbach> Laibsch: that sounds pretty cool - sfllaw: will you do the honours?
<dholbach> Laibsch: sfllaw normally does the ubuntu-qa approvals
<Laibsch> OK, you were listed as admin so I contacted you.
<sfllaw> Laibsch: Yup, that's fine.
<sfllaw> Laibsch: Looking.
<dholbach> Laibsch: I'm the backup admin, lurking somewhere in the back of the room. ;-)
<sfllaw> Laibsch: I think you can Confirm 40552 now that there's log info.
<sfllaw> And since it's the most useful report there, you can probably mark the others duplicates.
<sfllaw> Bug 68849 probably needs some attention from you again.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68849 in update-manager "Error while updrading from Dapper to Edgy" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68849
<sfllaw> But things look pretty good.
<Laibsch> sfllaw: I usually hesitate to confirm bugs I have not experienced myself.  But I guess I need to learn about the semantics of things at ubuntu BTS.  These are always slightly differing.  OE for example has a weird interpretation of the "Assigned" status.
<sfllaw> "Assigned" means I'm responsible for it.
<sfllaw> And "Confirmed" means that there's enough information for that bug.
<Laibsch> In OE it means "I am working on it" ;-)
<Laibsch> OE == openembedded
<sfllaw> Ah.
<sfllaw> But you are!
<sfllaw> If you're having a conversation with the reporter.
<sfllaw> You're not working on fixing it, but that's Assigned+In Progress.
<sfllaw> Or Assigned+Confirmed.
<Laibsch> no, no I was talking about how semantics of stati in project BTS differ and gave OE status for "assigned" as an example.
<sfllaw> Right.
<Laibsch> Was not talking about ubuntu in this case.
<sfllaw> I thihkn bug 74558 is a support request.  It's OK to Reject that bug.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74558 in Ubuntu "websites don't accept my password" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74558
<sfllaw> You can suggest he contact answers.launchpad.net or use the text in Bugs/Responses.
<Laibsch> Just illustrating the need to learn about the meaning of the stati in ubuntu and the general importance of being careful to interpret the differences between different projects.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76506 in hwdb-client (main) "hwdb-gui crashes on close" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76506
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76627 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crashes on file browser window reload" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76627
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76628 in Ubuntu "Dapper needs an updated 'Service Pack' CD image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76628
<sfllaw> Laibsch: Welcome to Ubuntu QA!
* sfllaw hugs Laibsch.
<Laibsch> sfllaw: Thanks.
* Laibsch hugs everyone
* Laibsch hugs *X*ubuntu
* Laibsch hugs ubuntu, too ;-)
<ash211> hey, I'd like to join QA too
<ash211> 1) I promise to be polite but #59586
<ash211> bug #59586
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59586 in ubiquity "Unable to install Ubuntu" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59586
<ash211> 2) I've read both pages
<ash211> 3) and I've done a fair amount of triaging https://launchpad.net/people/ash211
<sfllaw> ash211: Being diplomatic is good.  Bug 59586 is pretty close.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59586 in ubiquity "Unable to install Ubuntu" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59586
<sfllaw> Looking at +assignedbugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76568 in synaptic (main) "Can't select and copy information about a package" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76568
<ash211> i got a good job email for that one
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76629 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org-core vos::OTimerManager::lookupTimer() SIGABRT crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76629
<ash211> I tend to subscribe to bugs rather than assign myself to them
<sfllaw> ash211: Yay!
<sfllaw> ash211: Please assign bugs when you are putting things into Needs Info.
<ash211> Will do
<sfllaw> ash211: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage has tips on this.
<sfllaw> Thanks.
<sfllaw> ash211: Looks good.
* ash211 hugs sfllaw
* sfllaw hugs ash211.
<sfllaw> Welcome!
<ash211> thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76630 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-screenshot crashes feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76630
<DktrKranz> hi everyone
<DktrKranz> could I ask some advices about Bug 53827?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53827 in git-core "Please ship libgit.a" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53827
<sfllaw> DktrKranz: Hi.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76417 in kdepim "Kontact toolbar messed up when using ActionList" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76417
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76512 in synaptic (main) "Edgy Synaptic filter section list is empty" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76512
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76632 in gnome-screensaver (main) "screen does not unlock after locking" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76632
<DktrKranz> that bug asks for a shared library which is not packaged in Ubuntu nor Debian
<DktrKranz> hi sfllaw
<shrift> hey guys
<shrift> I noticed that the package "gdb" the gnu debugger, is not tracked at all in malone. Is there somewhere else I should report a bug for this?
<DktrKranz> after a quick read at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses, it seems it is the "new software not already in Debian" case
<sfllaw> DktrKranz: I think that's slightly different, because it's already a source package.
<sfllaw> DktrKranz: I think you can confirm a Wishlist bug to create git-dev.
<sfllaw> You might want to change the Title to "Please ship libgit.a in a new git-dev package."
<DktrKranz> ok
<DktrKranz> could you please update Importance of such bug?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76633 in anjuta (universe) "Anjuta 1.2.4a hangs while configure and make a project" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76633
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76634 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Screen won't unlock" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76634
<sfllaw> DktrKranz: Gladly.
<shrift> hey hey... that's my bug. : )
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76635 in gaim (main) "usr_bin_gaim.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76635
<DktrKranz> sfllaw, bug modified following your advice
<sfllaw>  DktrKranz Thanks.
* DktrKranz hugs sfllaw :)
<shrift> so does anybody know what to do when gdb causes my system to freeze?
<Laibsch> Looking at bug 73873.  I want to ask a question, set to needsinfo and assign myself.  Malone requires I set an importance.  I cannot answer this yet.  Is this the desired behaviour of Malone or is this a bug? ;-)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73873 in uim "Japanese language input method (SCIM) in EDGY" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73873
<shrift> can anyone help me get a backtrace on evolution, WITHOUT using gdb?
<orion2012> any suggestions for handling #46898?
<orion2012> bug 46898
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46898 in Ubuntu "Mouse freezes in Linux after using KVM to switch between PCs" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46898
<sfllaw> Laibsch: It requires you to set importance?
<sfllaw> shrift: gdb is the way to go.
<shrift> sfllaw: yeah, but it causes my system to freeze
<sfllaw> shrift: That seems odd that it freezes you system, though.
<shrift> sfllaw: indeed.
<shrift> sfllaw: unless it just suddenly takes all of my processor for something.... for a moment I can click around, but then it seems to freeze everything up.
<sfllaw> orion2012: Get the user to run cat /dev/mice/input
<sfllaw> They should see something go by whenever they wiggle the mouse.
<sfllaw> If the KVM switches, does anything happen?
<DktrKranz> shrift, you could try to login in a virtual console and grab any kernel oopses, if any
<sfllaw> If they unplug the mouse and plug it back in, does it fix things?
<shrift> dktrkranz, if I understand you right, you mean hitting ctrl+alt+f1 right?
<DktrKranz> yes
<shrift> dktrkranz: becaues I am not able to login there after I run gdb, like I say, complete system freeze
<DktrKranz> i think you have to export DISPLAY in order to launch evolution
<dholbach> sfllaw: do we have some documentation somewhere that says that the importance of a bug is more a tool for a developer to organize his workload?
<dholbach> sfllaw: I think it's important enough to point out.
<DktrKranz> dholbach, maybe in open week logs? i think i've read something about it
<sfllaw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance is close.
<sfllaw> I've clarified this a bit.
<dholbach> ah, that's better
<dholbach> thanks sfllaw
<dholbach> i hope that clarifies it a bit
<DktrKranz> what do you mean with "It would be improper to change the importance while this developer is still responsible"?
<orion2012> how should bug 49957 be closed and should it be marked as affecting something more specific?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49957 in Ubuntu "[dapper]  Lose mouse with psmouse module and keyboard slow using a kvm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49957
<sfllaw> DktrKranz: It means changing the importance of a Confirmed Assigned bug will upset someone's task order.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76636 in banshee (universe) "crashes on playing first song after starting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76636
<sfllaw> DktrKranz: And will probably make someone grumpy for at least five minutes.
<DktrKranz> :D
<Laibsch> sfllaw: yes, it did.
<Laibsch> sfllaw: Now this really is not funny.  Malone forgot the text I had entered when it threw the error.
<DktrKranz> so, if a developer is going to work on a given bug (he put himself as assignee), importance shouldn't be changed, right?
<sfllaw> orion2012: That's Fix Released, as it went away with a new version.
<sfllaw> DktrKranz: Right.  Or someone else assigns it to her.
<sfllaw> Laibsch: :(
<DktrKranz> ok, thanks ;)
<orion2012> sfllaw: should it be marked as affecting linux-image even though it was never actually confirmed? basically, given the bugsquad's general disgust for bugs filed on Ubuntu, should steps be taken to assign packages without confirmation?
<orion2012> not assign, mark as affecting
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76637 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "gnome-panel-relatorio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76637
<orion2012> err, "linux" rather than "linux-image"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76639 in sudo (main) "sudo: timestamp too far in the future" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76639
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76638 in rt2x00 (universe) "Cannot build against 2.6.20 (INIT_WORK change)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76638
<Laibsch> How do I see all bugs in uim (upstream)?
<DktrKranz> Laibsch, https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/uim/+bugs
<Laibsch> DktrKranz: no, that is the ones in ubuntu.  I want the upstream ones.  There must be an URL.  I have visited it earlier.
<DktrKranz> do you mean upstream bugtracker?
<Laibsch> No, I mean bugs marked with "uim (upstream)"
<Laibsch> DktrKranz: look at bug 69020.  It affects both upstream and ubuntu.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69020 in uim "update-manager failed for configuring uim-common" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69020
<sfllaw> orion2012: Well, if we don't know which package is responsible, there's no point in putting it in one.
<Laibsch> I want not a list of bugs in ubuntu, but in upstream.
<sfllaw> That's available in Advanced Search, I believe.
<sfllaw> Laibsch: Or do you want something for uim (upstream) in particular?
<DktrKranz> In advanced search there is a similar option, but it hides such bugs
<sfllaw> Ah.
<sfllaw> Damn.
<sfllaw> That's no good.
<DktrKranz> i agree
<Laibsch> sfllaw: No, advanced search (which I don't find particularly advanced :-( ) does not have it.  I just stumbled across it by accident now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/products/uim/trunk/
<sfllaw> Laibsch: Excellent.
<Laibsch> but it's empty.  So probably not what I was looking for, either.
<Laibsch> Whatever.  I was looking for one particular bug that IIRC was marked for upstream but not for ubuntu itself.
<Laibsch> Here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/products/uim
<Laibsch> bug 3120
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3120 in uim "UIM frequently crashes programs when switching input methods" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3120
<sfllaw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/products/uim/+bugs
<Laibsch> And my IIRC was incorrect anyways.
<sfllaw> Laibsch: It seems to be fixed in Ubuntu according to this bug.
<cypher1> ogra, hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76640 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "linux-image-2.6.20-2: unable to boot Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76640
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76641 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Atheros wifi0 device not being created by loaded ath_pci module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76641
<Laibsch> wow, this "importance" field is required stuff is annoying and totally broken.  Now Malone even threw a bug even though the importance field had already been set.  Where do I report bugs on Malone?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76642 in kdbus (universe) "kdbus crashing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76642
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76643 in tomboy (main) "searching makes notes wider" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76643
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76645 in meta-kde (main) "changes in kmenu disappear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76645
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76646 in gspca (universe) "new upstream release" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76646
<Laibsch> re bug 53244: where is the information for the menu stored?  I want to find out what package installed that menu entry the user was clicking on.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53244 in uim "Wrong link or dependency" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53244
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76552 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crash when loading a page in a background tab" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76552
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76648 in Ubuntu "When goes to screensaver, don't accept the password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76648
<zoydber3> Laibsch: I think menu entries are handled by .desktop files
<bddebian> Laibsch: Should be /usr/share/applications/<app>.desktop
<Laibsch> bddebian: Thanks.   Exactyl what I needed.
<bddebian> NP
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76522 in update-manager (main) "libgl1-mesa-glx_6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3 appears broken" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76522
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76569 in rocks (universe) "rocks crashes when you launch them" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76569
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76649 in yelp (main) "yelp displays Sans font as ugly bitmapped times" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76649
<bddebian> haha at 76569
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76436 in firefox (main) "Help crashes on launch" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76436
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76652 in kino "Error writing to KINO/MJPEG audio filter - aborting" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76652
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76653 in fontconfig (main) "Times, Helvetica, and Courier show up as bitmap fonts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76653
<Laibsch> Should 69020 be assigned to MOTU devs and if so what is their nick/address to assign to?  I believe it should be since a) it is a universe package and b) omote@debian.org seems to be inactive in launchpad.  uim packages are in general in very bad shape, missing essential files (regression from dapper) and breaking the dapper-> edgy upgrade severely (happened to me)
<Laibsch> bug 69020
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69020 in uim "packaging bugs in uim prevent upgrade to edgy" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69020
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76429 in thunar (main) "All files not always visible in "open location" list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76429
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76655 in update-manager (main) "Feisty update-manager break's" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76655
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71909 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71909
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76425 in thunar (main) "Opening location by typing "/" does not give list of files in root folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76425
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76493 in democracyplayer (universe) "Democracy player won't start [feisty] " [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76493
<cypher1> i am having lot of people reporting with not able to unlock with gnome-screensaver
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76657 in democracyplayer (universe) "Doesn't have a .desktop file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76657
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76658 in kvirc (universe) "Kvirc fails to register itself in gnome menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76658
<jhaitas_> anyone else have breakage with evolution-data-server?
<Laibsch> Is there "an accepted way" to confirm bugs for a specific version of ubuntu?  It seems Malone is really versionless which would be a shame.
<ogra> cypher1, i'll look into it tomorrow morning, the logs attached to the bugs are not very informative and i cant reproduce it locally here ...
<sfllaw> Laibsch: It's OK just to confirm bugs themselves.
<sfllaw> You can put the version number effected in the Description.
<sfllaw> Edit Description/Tags is the link that will let you do this.
<jhaitas_> anyone else have breakage with evolution-data-server?
<cypher1> ogra, ok no problem.. is there any issues you are now aware with pam_unix interaction and gnome-screensaver with the latest debian merges
<cypher1> ogra, i saw one claiming with gnome-screensaver 2.16.1 the problem is not there
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76659 in Ubuntu "Ruby crash with libxml" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76659
<ogra> it wasnt there with 2.17.3
<ogra> it seems to be caused by a recent change
<cypher1> ogra, can be a pam issue also right ?
<Laibsch> sfllaw: Mmh, I don't think so.  Most of the bugs I read today were dependent on version.  This is a VERY important piece of information.  Sometimes you can infer from the reporting date (fixed in edgy, but reported this summer, no candidate for an SRU -> set to fix released)
<ogra> cypher1, yes
<ogra> but i wont be sure until i looked deeper or get more info ...
<Laibsch> sfllaw: Description is really just a crook.  you should be able to search on this field.
<ogra> i updated bug #76632
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76632 in gnome-screensaver "screen does not unlock after locking" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76632
<ogra> and hope i get more info until tomorrow ...
<ogra> night all
<sfllaw> Laibsch: Well, this is true.
<sfllaw> It's also something that we've got in the Launchpad pipeline.
<Laibsch> Oh, got to know.
<Laibsch> Are you a launchpad dev?
<sfllaw> Laibsch: Nope.
<sfllaw> Laibsch: I just bother them every few months.
<Laibsch> sfllaw: bother them more often ,-)
<sfllaw> Laibsch: As often as I can!
<cypher1> ogra, thanks
<ajmitch> sfllaw!
<sfllaw> ajmitch: Andrew!
<cypher1> ogra, there is a strace available in the dup of bug 76632
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76632 in gnome-screensaver "screen does not unlock after locking" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76632
<ajmitch> how are you?
<sfllaw> ajmitch: Not too bad, you?
<ajmitch> alright
<ajmitch> looking forward to a holiday
<ajmitch> then I can do more ubuntu work for a couple of days :)
<sfllaw> ajmitch: You can triage bug 76662 right now.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76662 in imagezoom "Preferences dialog is empty in Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76662
<sfllaw> :)
* ajmitch is not at an ubuntu box right now, either :)
<Laibsch> sfllaw: How do I prevent Malone from sending me mails on changes *I* make?
<sfllaw> Uhm...  You can't.
<sfllaw> You can filter them out using your mailer program, though.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76539 in gedit (main) "Strange Gedit startup/no startup at all" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76539
<yuriy> hi, should stuff like bug 39635 be rejected?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39635 in kdebase "konqueror wont start on Xgl with compiz" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39635
<yuriy> cause xgl isn't supported and we have aiglx now?
<ryanakca> sfllaw: Hi, I had applied to ubuntu-qa sometime in July or August...
<sfllaw> ryanakca: Hello!
<ryanakca> sfllaw: did you want a link to my lp bug list?
<sfllaw> ryanakca: That would be good.
<ryanakca> sfllaw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/people/ryanakca/+assignedbugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76660 in Ubuntu "Installation Problem IOError: [Errno 30]  Read-only file system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76660
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76661 in ekiga (main) "[RFC]  ekiga does not enable dbus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76661
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76662 in imagezoom (universe) "Preferences dialog is empty in Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76662
<joumetal> closed #76425 as fix released :)
<joumetal> bug 76425
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76425 in thunar "Opening location by typing "/" does not give list of files in root folder" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76425
<sfllaw> ryanakca: Looking.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76663 in imagezoom (universe) "Removing mozilla-imagezoom corrupts Firefox's global configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76663
<ryanakca> kk
* gnomefreak finally hit 1 mil. karma :)
<ryanakca> lol
* sfllaw hugs gnomefreak!
* gnomefreak hugs sfllaw 
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: support requests are helpfull, but then, so is triaging
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: i dont ever see new support requests like i did at one time
<ryanakca> no?
<gnomefreak> nope not in email
* ryanakca doesn't get why people would use support requests instead of googling, forums, (k/x)ubuntu-users mailing lists and IRC
<gnomefreak> just another way to help people :)
<sfllaw> ryanakca: Did you take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuQA?
<ryanakca> yep
<sfllaw> Hmm, do you agree to points 1 and 2?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76532 in kdebase (main) "ksysguard is not run as root" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76532
<ryanakca> sfllaw: definitly in case 1, and in case 2, yes
<ryanakca> 76532.... I thought I had triaged that already... and it's a new bug?
<sfllaw> ryanakca: Maybe it's a dup.
<gnomefreak> its not new its confirmed
<gnomefreak> sometimes ubugtu does that
<ryanakca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnuchess/+bug/76532/comments/1
<sfllaw> That's funny.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76532 in kdebase "ksysguard is not run as root" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<sfllaw> It must be backlogged.
<gnomefreak> a change on bug sends another notice
<ryanakca> ah, might want to change it to "Updated bug: #randomnumber in myapp (myrepo), etc"
<gnomefreak> thats seveas job ;)
<ryanakca> yep
* ryanakca might write a patch for it... once he finishes learning python
<gnomefreak> is there ever an end to learning python?
<Seveas> it's just backlog
<Seveas> he was down yesterday
<gnomefreak> ah
* gnomefreak didnt mean to ping him :(
<Seveas> I did s/courier+insane mail setup/postfix+dovecot+sane mail setup/ on the server
<Seveas> postfix FTW
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: well, I'm at chapter 6 or 7 of O'Reilly's Learning Python
<gnomefreak> :) good going thats further than i was able to get (i got busy with other things)
<Seveas> python is awesome
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76664 in firefox (main) "crash after choosing "Save destination as" on a link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76664
<Seveas> but the only way to learn it is by writing code
<ryanakca> probably not the right channel to ask, but kubuntu member = ubuntu member?
<ryanakca> Seveas: yeah
<Seveas> ryanakca, correct
<gnomefreak> i guess these are just merges im seeing weird though
<sfllaw> ryanakca: Welcome!
* sfllaw hugs ryanakca.
* ryanakca hugs sfllaw
* ryanakca wonders if there's a french ubuntu bug manager...
* gnomefreak hugs ryanakca congrats
<ryanakca> ty
<ryanakca> only took me six months :)
<gnomefreak> ok back to work so i can go to bed sometime tonight
<ryanakca> lol
<gokusandwich_> hi, can someone give me a hand?
<gokusandwich_> i want to specify that this bug ( https://launchpad.net/bugs/50697 ) is fixed in Ubuntu, in general (in Edgy and up), but that it is still a problem in Dapper
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50697 in poppler "Evince crashes upon attempting to select text, for certain PDF(s)" [Unknown,Fix released] 
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-21
<gokusandwich_> (I'm pretty sure I've seen other bugs that indicated that via the "Affects" entries)
<ryanakca> gnomefreak or sfllaw: is this correct? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/76664
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76664 in firefox "crash after choosing "Save destination as" on a link" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<sfllaw> ryanakca: It's fair enough.  You may want to isolate what the HTML is that does it.
<ryanakca> sfllaw: kk, ty
* ryanakca will put it threw W3C's HTML validator... if it's invalid HTML, it should come up, if not, then I'll have to look at it with kedit :)
<sfllaw> Neato
<ryanakca> and bug 76640 , that would be a high priority bug? and would it be /var/log/kernel or /var/log/kern.log that has the bootup logs?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76640 in linux-source-2.6.20 "linux-image-2.6.20-2: unable to boot Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76640
<gokusandwich_> (anyone see my Q above?)
<Burgwork> sfllaw: get ye self on planet
<sfllaw> Burgwork: Which Planet?
<Burgwork> sfllaw: ubuntu
<sfllaw> Burgwork: I am on Planet Ubuntu.
<Burgwork> hmm
<Burgwork> I blame work
<Burgwork> and btw, I hate CUPS today
<sfllaw> That's OK.
<sfllaw> I've hated CUPS for years.
<Burgwork> I intend to blog about my hatred later
<TLE> Ahh damn, it was just hug day ?
<yuriy> still is here :)
<ryanakca> Burgwork: oooh... CUPS is possessed.... *nods*
<TLE> well it just 23 minutes past here. Ohh well anyway, I think I'm gonna go read a little something about the bug work
<TLE> LOL from the UbuntuBugDay page in the wiki "We've now released the beta for Edgy Eft". That may be a little outdated !
<robepisc> gokusandwich_: I'm new to triaging, but since nobody answered... A pair of hours ago a similar question got asked in #ubuntu-bugs.
<robepisc> It seems you should close it.
<gokusandwich_> robepisc: i don't want to close it, as it may be a candidate for dapper-updates
<robepisc> ok
<gokusandwich_> would you (or anyone) know how to determine if the bug is deserving of an update for dapper?
<TLE> There are actually more references that were written back when Edgy was in beta, is this on purpose or am I missing something ?
<robepisc> I cite cjwatson: "if they are eligible for an SRU, then the proper procedure is NOT to reopen the bug, but to open a new dapper task on the bug using "target fix to releases" or whatever the link is in launchpad
<robepisc>  but contact the responsible developer before doing that unilaterally, please; they're the ones who'll have to take on the not inconsiderable work of getting it pushed through"
<gokusandwich_> oh, cool; thanks
<robepisc> Never done that myself. Anyhow see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<gokusandwich_> and how would i know who the responsible developer is?
<gokusandwich_> is it the "Maintainer" listed on LP?
<robepisc> Ubuntu doesn't have maintainers. Debian has.  I think LP refers to Debian's.
<gokusandwich_> ...any idea who to contact about it, then?
<coNP> robepisc, gokusandwich_ : I do not think so
<robepisc> Probably mdz, who is the last uploader of firefox
<Burgwork> gokusandwich_: which package?
<gokusandwich_> popple
<Burgwork> robepisc: no
<gokusandwich_> r
<coNP> I am almost sure, that there _are_ ubuntu package maintainers
<Burgwork> coNP: not really
<gokusandwich_> see bug 50697
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50697 in poppler "Evince crashes upon attempting to select text, for certain PDF(s)" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50697
<Burgwork> there are people who usually maintain packages, but there is no strict ownership
<coNP> oh, I see
<Burgwork> follow the SRU procedure
<coNP> thanks, Burgwork
<coNP> (bug days are always useful to learn something new :))
<robepisc> Burgwork: thanks
<gokusandwich_> Burgwork: yeah, thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76665 in ubiquity (main) "Crash on install with script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76665
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76666 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "wont boot on mac mini (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76666
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76524 in libpng (main) "libpng segfault when thumbnailing movie" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76524
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76480 in cfingerd (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Low,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76480
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76492 in uw-imap (universe) "missing dependency on update-inetd make it uninstallable on feisty" [Low,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76492
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76667 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Ooops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76667
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76668 in Ubuntu "Beryl - no titlebar - Window manager crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76668
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76669 in thunar (main) "~ and . confusing in Open Location dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76669
<yuriy> this stuff eats time pretty fast...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76444 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash when logged in to net on both desktops." [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76444
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76670 in tilp (universe) "Tilp2 - New upstream release" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76670
<hads> What's the best process for reporting bugs in Feisty? Launchpad doesn't seem to have many there which makes me think there is some other process?
<yuriy> sfllaw: so what do i need to join the qa team?
<yuriy> sfllaw: i did triaging for a while for dapper, and just started today on feisty
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76410 in widelands (universe) "crash during saving (overwrite)" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76410
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76673 in scim (main) "scim crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76673
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76674 in firefox (main) "Popup ads bypassing popup settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76674
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76675 in klibc (main) "fstype error causes the root filesystem to not mount" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76675
<boggle> I'd like to report the following bug as part of the bug hug day: when writing to a cd the write process never gets started if there's less space available than the iso image would take up
<boggle> I'd like to make my bug report good, but have a hard time collecting debug info on this one
<boggle> I can reproduce the bug on two computers
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76676 in serpentine (main) "mp3: Unsupported file type?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76676
<boggle> with strace I see EAGAIN on a read
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76677 in drbd0.7 (universe) "(edgy) drbd0.7-module-source: module will not compile" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76677
<yuriy> boggle: start by filing the bug on launchpad. put everything you know in the description, you acan always add details later
<boggle> yuriy: I tried that, but it told me to go upstream, so I filed it at the gnome-bugtracker
<yuriy> boggle: that works too.
<boggle> now I'm somewhat lost - is the link from malone to the gnome-tracker done automatically?
<boggle> or do I need to add it somewhere?
<yuriy> boggle: haven't filed a bug in a while, i've never seen it tell you to go upstream, i thought you gotta know to do taht yourself
<boggle> HowToTriage mentions something like Click the "+ Upstream..." or "+ Distribution..." link, as appropriate., but I cannot find this ...
<yuriy> boggle: sounds like it's not on malone right now. but as long as it's upstream i don't think it matters much.
<boggle> yuriy: ok, thx
<yuriy> boggle: once you file a bug on launchpad, on the bug you have that menu that the guide is talking about
<yuriy> boggle: so if you don't mind, file it again on malone and do that
<boggle> yuriv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/products/nautilus-cd-burner/+filebug
<boggle> tells me to go upstream
<fernando> I'm already proposed to ubuntu-qa, can somebody approve? or not approve? =)
<fernando> sfllaw: ?
<fernando> well, night all
<sfllaw> yuriy: Hello.
<sfllaw> yuriy: You will want to follow the procedure in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuQA
<yuriy> thanks, what exactly is a list of triaged bugs? i typically subscribe to every bug i comment on or edit, so that might be a bit broad
<sfllaw> yuriy: A list of bugs that you have specifically triaged.
<sfllaw> yuriy: Three or four is sufficient.
<sfllaw> yuriy: It is good to have ones that demonstrate you know what you are doing.
<bddebian> What about those of us that don't? :-)
<sfllaw> bddebian: Don't you have terrible self-esteem?
<sfllaw> bddebian: I'd say you're not a good judge of this.
<bddebian> Yes :)
<Burgundavia> sfllaw: should my feisty machine be missing an inittab?
<sfllaw> Burgundavia: Yes, inetd is optional now.
<Burgundavia> ah, ok
<sfllaw> I noticed this when update-inetd disappeared.
<Burgundavia> what do i do about https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/runit/+bug/74135
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74135 in runit "runsvdir not started at boot-up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<sfllaw> it's back though.
<Burgundavia> should I install inetd?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76682 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Please update mozilla-thunderbird" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76682
<sfllaw> Sorry.
<sfllaw> /etc/inittab!
<sfllaw> That's replaced by upstart.
<Burgundavia> so I should file a bug against that? or retitle the existing bug?
<sfllaw> Retitle the existing bug as: runsvdir does not use upstart.
<Burgundavia> will do
<sfllaw> Burgundavia: Stylish!
<Burgundavia> sfllaw: can we talk quickly about compiz bugs?
<sfllaw> Yes.
<sfllaw> I can't guarantee to know anything about compiz, though.
<Burgundavia> do you have any comments on my triaging of them?
<sfllaw> Not specifically.
<Burgundavia> have you heard anything about a plan for testing compiz?
<Burgundavia> given we are going to install it by default and all
<sfllaw> I have a basic plan.
<sfllaw> We should guarantee that the fallback to metacity works.
<sfllaw> And that it should be trivial to force it down there.
<sfllaw> Then it will be testing that compiz does what it claims to.
<Burgundavia> right
<sfllaw> Which is mostly that X works.
<sfllaw> That's the hard part.
<Burgundavia> there are a lot of regressions from metacity
<sfllaw> Yes.
<sfllaw> But the compiz people know that and so does Havoc.
<sfllaw> Havoc thinks it's a good idea.  Who am I to argue with him?
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Burgundavia> yes, in the long term, metacity is dead, long live compiz
<sfllaw> There will still be people using it.
<sfllaw> Like people using sawfish.
<sfllaw> Man, just when I was starting to like metacity too.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76447 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76447
<sfllaw> ^^^ Aw man, not another one!
<sfllaw> hjmf: Please assign the bug to yourself when you set it to Needs Info.
<Burgundavia> yay! firefox sucks
<sfllaw> See Bugs/HowToTriage for the current procedure.
<sfllaw> Thanks!
<ajmitch> sfllaw: when was that decided?
* ajmitch saw people doing that recently, it was a bit surprising
<sfllaw> ajmitch: When we were in Wiesbaden.
<ajmitch> hm
<sfllaw> That was in July/August?
<ajmitch> since I've generally seen 'assigned to' as 'this is the person who will be working on fixing it;
<sfllaw> ajmitch: It's more like "this is the person working on it at this stage."
<sfllaw> It seems to work pretty well.
<sfllaw> I often trawl through my +assignedbugs list clearing out stuff.
<sfllaw> bddebian: Can you not set the importance of a bug yet?
<bddebian> sfllaw: I thought so, why?
<Burgundavia> sfllaw: so I should set all the compiz bugs that are needs info to be myself
<Burgundavia> ?
<sfllaw> bddebian: Oh, sorry.  Wrong person.
<sfllaw> Burgundavia: Yup.
<bddebian> NP :-)
<Burgundavia> will do
<sfllaw> Stupid tab completion.
<sfllaw> Burgundavia: You should apply for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuQA.
<Burgundavia> I probably should
<Burgundavia> I think I already did, but I couldn't be around today
<sfllaw> Burgundavia: That way, you can set 74135 to a useful priority.
<Burgundavia> true
<Burgundavia> can I apply right now
<Burgundavia> ?
<marnanel> I am sad that people think metacity is dead :(
<Burgundavia> marnanel: it is a good piece of code, but its time has clearly come
<sfllaw> Burgundavia: Yes.
<Burgundavia> sfllaw: what do I need to do?
<sfllaw> Start at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuQA.
<marnanel> Burgundavia: I think the thing is that Metacity has always been anti-crack, and bling is crack by definition
<Burgundavia> marnanel: absolutely
<Burgundavia> now we need sane people to get compiz up to snuff, so that it functions well in the "anti-crack" position as well
<bddebian>  anti-crack?
<Burgundavia> sfllaw: ok, read those bits
<Burgundavia> as for a list of bugs, how about compiz
<marnanel> bddebian: Metacity's official position has always been that things which are just pretty and not functional are "crack" and shouldn't be included
<marnanel> bddebian: the readme says that it's a functional WM for the adult in you; most WMs are like Froot Loops, Metacity is like Cheerios
<bddebian> heh
<sfllaw> Burgundavia: So you agree with points 1 and 2?
<sfllaw> Burgundavia: Just point me at a few bugs.  Three is a good number.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76685 in Ubuntu "BCM4306 do not work on powerbook" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76685
<Burgundavia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/61816 <-- you can see my generic needs info statement when compiz hits the repo
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61816 in compiz "Crash reported" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<marnanel> the funny thing is that this policy has lasted for years, and then suddenly everyone went, "Oh, yeah. Crack is what we wanted after all. Sorry." :)
<Burgundavia> 74135 is a good one as well, as I discovered a greater issue, etc.
<sfllaw> I want compiz to be like metacity, except for little interface hints that would be sad if they went away.
<sfllaw> marnanel: The reason for this is:
<sfllaw> marnanel: Some of the crack is actually just better functionality.
<sfllaw> I'd want a zoomable desktop.
<sfllaw> Not because it's pretty.
<sfllaw> But because of my high-resolution display.
<Burgundavia> yes, there are a few things that are nice
<sfllaw> Being able to do graceful fades is good.
<Burgundavia> I just question about the sacrifice of freedom for small things
<sfllaw> I don't like it either.
<Burgundavia> jono and mark are gangbusters, so I think we are doomed
* ajmitch would rather see decent free drivers, but only a few people have the required knowledge to work on them
<marnanel> well, hopefully when we get the metacity compositor sorted things will be a bit better in metacity, anyway.
<sfllaw> ajmitch: Sadly, those people are working for companies that don't want them to work on them.
<ajmitch> is that work being revived now?
<marnanel> yes
<marnanel> in a quiet sort of way
<sfllaw> marnanel: Hurray!
<ajmitch> sfllaw: I'm glad that the nouveau driver is coming along at a decent rate
<ajmitch> even if it still has a very long way to go :)
<Burgundavia> sfllaw:  here is a bug I forwarded upstream https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/38121
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38121 in compiz "gnome-window-decorator does not update titles" [Unknown,Confirmed] 
<sfllaw> If only there were an ATI one.
<Burgundavia> there is
<Burgundavia> up to the 9800
<sfllaw> That does not help me.
<Burgundavia> right
<sfllaw> Stupid modern laptop.
<ajmitch> the nouveau developers say that the nvidia cards are so much nicer to code for :)
<sfllaw> So do my ex-classmates working at ATI.
* ajmitch has a nice modern laptop - only non-free bit is the ipw2200 firmware
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69168 in kdebase (main) "konqueror file manager looses "detailed list view" setting" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69168
<sfllaw> Burgundavia: Oh no.  Good one.
<sfllaw> ajmitch: I bought the only one I could tolerate.  Much like mobile telephones.
<Burgundavia> sfllaw: I also have full edit privs upstream in GNOME and had them in the old bugzilla
<sfllaw> Burgundavia: That's cool.
<sfllaw> Burgundavia: You've read Bugs/Importance?
<Burgundavia> yes
* ajmitch is far behind on managing his bugs
<Burgundavia> ajmitch: the -directory bugs are out of control
<ajmitch> no kidding
<bddebian>  -directory bugs?
<ajmitch> ubuntu-directory
<bddebian> Ahh
<sfllaw> Burgundavia: Welcome to the team!
* sfllaw hugs Burgundavia.
<Burgundavia> yay! yet another team
* bddebian starts the ubunt-fat-old-men team :-)
<Burgundavia> yay
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76687 in xnc (universe) "XNC crashes on load looking for a font" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76687
* ajmitch has a long way to go to catch bddebian in bug karma
<sfllaw> Burgundavia: What's the ubuntu-loco-enthusiasts subscription policy?
<sfllaw> Burgundavia: Barry, you are slow.
<sfllaw> Burgundavia: I caught up to you!
<sfllaw> bddebian: Gah!
<Burgundavia> sfllaw: I believe that is only loco team leaders and it was a selected group created in MTV
<ajmitch> hehe
<sfllaw> Dear irssi, your tab-completion policy stinks.
<Burgundavia> need to talk to elkubuntu
<sfllaw> Burgundavia: Fair enough.
<bddebian> ajmitch: I still have karma left?  I haven't "fixed" a bug in ages :-(
<sfllaw> I am the CanonicalOffice LoCo team.  :)
<Burgundavia> right
* ajmitch thinks we need a CHUG LoCo team
<bddebian> CHUG as in CHUG beer? ;-)
<sfllaw> As in Commonwealth Hurd Users Group.
<sfllaw> Where is our Ubuntu GNU Hurd port?
<Burgundavia> I already shot it
<bddebian> No one wanted me to do it :'-(
<Burgundavia> figured I would put it out of its misery
<ajmitch> formerly known as Toronto Hurd Users Group, for a broad definition of Toronto
<sfllaw> So broad as to cross oceans.
<bddebian> heh
<ajmitch> merely the pacific
<sfllaw> We need a UK member.
<marnanel> I would volunteer, but I've never run the Hurd in my life
* bddebian has 5 Hurd boxen
* marnanel has a laptop. :)
<sfllaw> marnanel: That's OK.  It's mostly about drinking.
<bddebian> heh
<marnanel> I can deal with that. :)
<Burgundavia> hence why Hurd had never gone anywhere
<marnanel> Also, I am not living in the UK any more, though I am intending to remain a citizen as long as I live.
<ajmitch> sfllaw: I'll need to buy next time we meet up
<marnanel> So I'm not very useful at all. :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76689 in xorg-server (main) "Lose Colors and Text with Compiz on PPC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76689
<sfllaw> ajmitch: Sweet.
<sfllaw> marnanel: I suppose not.
<sfllaw> marnanel: Do you live in a Commonwealth country still?
<marnanel> sfllaw: I don't live in *the* Commonwealth at all. Though I do live in *a* commonwealth. :)
<ajmitch> boston?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76690 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76690
<marnanel> no, Pennsylvania
<bddebian> Whoa, where?
<marnanel> Outskirts of Philadelphia.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76691 in banshee-official-plugins (universe) "banshee audioscrobbler not report music history" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76691
<bddebian> marnanel: I'm in Schwenksville and work down by the Philly airport
<marnanel> bddebian: Oh, cool. I'm in Pottstown and work in Center City
<marnanel> How can I confirm a bug? Do I need special privs?
<sfllaw> marnanel: Nope.  You just click on the task.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76692 in eboard (universe) "eboard crashes on quit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76692
<bddebian> marnanel: Wow, my wife's cousin lives in Sanatoga
<marnanel> sfllaw: I click on what? Sorry, I'm not used to Launchpad. I'm trying to learn...
<bddebian> The package name/link
<marnanel> oh, gotcha. thanks
<marnanel> bddebian: I go through Sanatoga on the bus
<bddebian> Oohh, there's a ripe joke right there.. ;-P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76693 in gdm (main) "gdmsetup fails to start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76693
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76694 in firefox (main) "FireFox v2.0 Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76694
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o sfllaw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-s]  by sfllaw
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o sfllaw]  by sfllaw
<bddebian> Gnight gents
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76695 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Cannot log back into system after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76695
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76696 in Ubuntu "alt key doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76696
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76697 in network-manager (main) "Scan times out on orinoco_cs card, won't connect to network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76697
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76698 in Ubuntu "grubinstall failed with code 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76698
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76517 in rawstudio (universe) "crashed while exporting?" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76517
<dholbach> good morning
<Hobbsee> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> heya Hobbsee!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76699 in irda-utils (main) "irda-utils doesn't uninstall" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76699
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76400 in epiphany-browser "epiphany does not show tooltip" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76400
<highvoltage> hi bugsquashers
<dholbach> hey highvoltage
<highvoltage> if there's an old bug for ubuntu 5.04 that's going nowhere, can it be rejected since 5.04 isn't supported anymore
<highvoltage> hey dholbach!
<highvoltage> (insert question mark at end of my sentence)
<dholbach> yes
<Hobbsee> highvoltage: yes
<highvoltage> ok, will do.
<highvoltage> I've been focussing on debian-installer bugs, and it seems that a lot of them has kind of disappeared under the radar
<highvoltage> would it perhaps be a good idea if packages could be assigned to certain bug squashers for a while, so that someone can go through all the bugs in a certain package and do some triaging?
<highvoltage> for example, this week, I own debian-installer and ltsp, next week someone else does, then I own different packages to triage again.
<highvoltage> not sure if I'm explaining what I'm thinking well enough, or if it's really a good idea in the first place, I just think that a 'sweep' approach makes sense for a lot of bugs that have been gathering dust.
<dholbach> going through packages consecutively is a good idea
<dholbach> I wouldn't assign the bugs to a person though
<highvoltage> dholbach: not bugs per se, but packages, and also not assigned (like in assigned in Launchpad)
<highvoltage> but more on a rotation basis.
<highvoltage> and something that can be done on a wiki page maybe.
<dholbach> ah ok
<highvoltage> I'm willing to run with it too, if it won't trample on anyones feet. will talk to sfllaw about it first too, I don't think it could do any harm?
<dholbach> you could write to ubuntu-bugsquad@lists.ubuntu.com to get some more opinions on it
<dholbach> I think it's a good idea
<dholbach> maybe even if we get teams together
<highvoltage> yep
<dholbach> nice
<highvoltage> dholbach: ok, will do
<dholbach> rock and roll :-)
<highvoltage> :-D
<highvoltage> omg, somehow I wasn't subscribed to that list yet.
* highvoltage fixes that very quickly
<dholbach> :)
<highvoltage> dholbach: btw, the description line for the list doesn't seem to be set if you look at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/
<sfllaw> highvoltage: I think this could be a very useful idea.
<highvoltage> sfllaw: I think I'll put together a wiki page before posting to the list about it, to attempt to demonstrate how some of this will work
<Burgundavia> sfllaw: is there a way to see the 100 oldest bugs?
<sfllaw> Burgundavia: Look for all open bugs and sort by number.
<sfllaw> Untriaged bugs might also be good.
<Burgundavia> true
<Burgundavia> I have found that people like to work on small, discrete things
<Burgundavia> such as a single product, or a single class of bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76565 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "/dev/parport0 not created" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76565
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76523 in firefox (main) "when firefox is working, cpu start to work heavy and at the end firefox crash. It's not the first time and sometimes the crash became a system crash" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76523
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76700 in pyspi (universe) "Please sync pyspi (main) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76700
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76442 in Ubuntu "[REMOVE]  Linux 2.6.19 no longer needed" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76442
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76489 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "network device, module r8169, fails after some minutes" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76489
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76347 in casper (main) "LiveCD 6.10 HW-modem fails where LiveCD 6.06 works" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76347
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76701 in sabayon (main) "Please sync sabayon (main) from Debian" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76701
<highvoltage> oh no, I said adpot :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76702 in xfce4-xmms-plugin (universe) "Please sync xfce4-xmms-plugin (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76702
<highvoltage> not quite sure what to make of bug 14677
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 14677 in debian-installer "Installer doesn't allow for use of LVM on SW RAID devices" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/14677
<highvoltage> can I reject that since it's a request for Warty?
<highvoltage> or should it remain a feature request? (I'm sure raid and lvm support has been greatly improved since then)
<highvoltage> can I close the bug and suggest that the user log a new bug if the problem still exists in newer Ubuntu versions?
<palski> highvoltage: i think you could ask is it still happening and if not, then close the bug
<highvoltage> palski: ok
<lifeless> highvoltage: or you could try it yourself :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76703 in byzanz (universe) "Please merge byzanz (Universe) from Debian" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76703
<highvoltage> lifeless: true :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76704 in tepache (universe) "Please sync tepache (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76704
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76561 in mono (main) "crashes in the background..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76561
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76705 in php5 (main) "cURL in PHP5, CURLOPT_HTTPHEADER problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76705
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76706 in Ubuntu "NTP package for ntp syncronization support can't be installed in feisty 7.04 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76706
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76707 in rawstudio (universe) "Please sponsor rawstudio upload" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76707
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76708 in initramfs-tools (main) "conflict with LVM when updating package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76708
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76709 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76709
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76710 in acpi-support (main) "sony-acpi module not loaded by default in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76710
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76711 in omins (universe) "Please sync omins (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76711
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76712 in gst-plugins-bad0.10 (universe) "mms stream not playing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76712
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76713 in gaim-encryption (universe) "Segmentation Fault on gaim-encryption acticating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76713
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76714 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "ipw3945 module loaded but not active (no wifi)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76714
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76511 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox allows song to be added above currently playing song in play queue" [Low,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76511
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76715 in blender (universe) "blender crashes when importing .svg vector file using blender internals method" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76715
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76397 in gnome-system-tools (main) "network-admin crashes on startup" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76397
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76716 in om (universe) "Please sponsor om upload" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76716
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76717 in knoda (universe) "[MoM feisty]  please sync knoda from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76717
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74560 in eboard (universe) "eboard quits after a few minutes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74560
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76718 in plotdrop (universe) "Please sync plotdrop (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76718
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76719 in pax-utils (universe) "Please sync pax-utils (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76719
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76720 in keytouch-editor (universe) "Please sync keytouch-editor (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76720
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76722 in hugin (universe) "Please sync hugin (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76722
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76723 in firefox (main) "Fermeture de FF 2.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76723
<palski> that's not english =)
<palski> any french people around?
<gnomefreak> sfllaw: can we just ask for a translater in the bug report.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76727 in gmorgan (universe) "Please sync gmorgan (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76727
<gnomefreak> palski: ff crashes
<gnomefreak> palski: im looking for how to reproduce it not sure what he says other than that :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76725 in gst-plugins-farsight (universe) "Please sync gst-plugins-farsight (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76725
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76726 in kopete (main) "kopete does not save server password in network configuration panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76726
<palski> gnomefreak: ok, thanks
<elmargol> seb128: do you have any contacts to the gtkpod developers? I reported a bug upstream and no reaction so far.
<seb128> elmargol: not really, I know one of the contributors though, what bug is that?
<elmargol> https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&atid=519273&aid=1616970&group_id=67873
<fernando> moin all
<gnomefreak> palski: i transalted the first line of the bug report and it still doesnt make much sense to me
<gnomefreak> i added it to the report
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76728 in firefox (main) "firefox 2.0 crashes uploading an image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76728
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76729 in bittornado (main) "Bittornado crashes unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76729
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76730 in libpam-mount (universe) "[MoM feisty]  please sync libpam-mount from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76730
<seb128> elmargol: that's on feisty?
<seb128> hi fernando
<elmargol> no it's my own backport
<elmargol> my ipod is to new for edgy
<seb128> palski: what bug?
<seb128> elmargol: "to new"?
<fernando> seaLne: hey
<seb128> what happens, it's not detected?
<elmargol> i have several bugs
<seb128> elmargol: a debug backtrace would be nice (build the package with DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=noopt,nostrip)
<elmargol> we allready did this one or 2 months ago
<seb128> well, there is a bug opened
<elmargol> it was to late for edgy
<seb128> nobody replied to my question
<seb128> what happens when your ipod is too new?
<seb128> there was a crasher I fixed before edgy
<seb128> due to firmware change
<seb128> but looks like people claim they have an ipod to new but don't want to describe what that means and what happens with it
<elmargol> If you have time I can get some backtraces...
<seb128> which is not really useful to fix their problem
<seb128> so that's a crashing problem?
<seb128> does libgpod 0.4 fix that?
<elmargol> libgpod fixes the music feature
<elmargol> i still have a bug adding my podcasts
<elmargol> first i had a crasher by adding music to my ipod
<elmargol> now i have a crasher by adding podcasts to my ipod
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76731 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Lack of warning message when low on diskspace" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76731
<elmargol> I downgrade to the edgy version and do some backtraces...
<seb128> ok, thank you
<seb128> I'm away for lunch but will read the chan when I'm back
<palski> seb128: #76723 I guess
<gnomefreak> seb128: have a good lunch
<elmargol> the new ipods are so damn slow :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76733 in update-notifier (main) "crashed trying to do daily update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76733
* dholbach hugs seb128
<seb128> palski: you were speaking about french, didn't, you?
* seb128 hugs dholbach
<palski> seb128: yes, and that bug report is in french I guess, bug #76723. But it seems taht gnomefreak already translated it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76723 in firefox "Fermeture de FF 2.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76723
<seb128> ok
<elmargol> 30 minutes to copy 18 GB from my Ipod to my disc :(
<palski> hmmm, but I cannot understand that at all =)
<seb128> well, firefox crashed after startup
<seb128> and the backtrace is not really useful
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76736 in Ubuntu "Package-related applications chrash after clean install on vmware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76736
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76737 in nat (universe) "smb-nat segmentation fault while working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76737
<seb128> dholbach: don't steal action for people who try to participate ;) (the guy who asked if he should reassigning his bug to fluxbox)
<dholbach> oh, right
<Hobbsee> bug 2
<seb128> s/reassigning/reassign
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76738 in drscheme (universe) "Installing mzscheme and/or drscheme gives an error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76738
<seb128> do you think that the shadow on the task is buggy?
<seb128> http://librarian.launchpad.net/4605894/selected-event.png
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76739 in mono (main) "Mono Crashes when Evolution is closed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76739
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76741 in alsa-driver (main) "Alsa in Feisty should be upgraded to 1.0.14-rc1 to handle headphones and other issues with Conexant HD Audio chips" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76741
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76740 in update-manager (main) ""Starting update manager" progress dialogue violates HIG" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76740
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76742 in Ubuntu "hda: error, ports already in use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76742
<elmargol> seb128: sorry i can not reproduce my bugs, i think my filesystem was corrupted
<elmargol> Now everything works fine
<seb128> elmargol: ok, thank you for testing
<elmargol> i think bug 28622 is important
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28622 in gnome-volume-manager "Warning should be displayed when a filesystem is remounted read-only." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/28622
<seb128> elmargol: that doesn't happen that often
<elmargol> well having a fat system on a removal medium really sucks! i have this often on my sd cards if i take fotos
<elmargol> nor i had it on my ipod...
<elmargol> now
<bddebian> Boo
<highvoltage> bddebian: eeek!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76746 in amule (universe) "amule 2.1.3 patch for wxwidgets 2.8 compatibility" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76746
<cypher1> ogra: hi are you there ?
<cypher1> bddebian: sup ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76747 in openoffice.org (main) "impress freezes on save to ppt, apparently in BitmapReadAccess::GetPixelFor_1BIT_MSB_PAL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76747
<bddebian> cypher1: Not much yet
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76749 in gs-esp (main) "[SPARC/feisty]  gs-esp BUS ERROR" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76749
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76751 in beaglefs (universe) "Please sync beaglefs (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76751
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76752 in gmail-notify (universe) "Please sync gmail-notify (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76752
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76753 in xfonts-shinonome (universe) "[MoM feisty]  please sync xfonts-shinonome from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76753
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76754 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel BUG at fs/buffer.c:1235" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76754
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76755 in xfonts-mplus (universe) "[MoM Feisty]  pleasy sync xfonts-mplusfrom debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76755
<TLE> Hey guys. I have been following bug 72379. It should be really easy to confirm or un-confirm, but it requires a 64 bit system. Is there someone here with a 64 bit system that have 5 minutes for that ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72379 in openoffice.org "Can't drag cells in OpenOffice.org Calc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/72379
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76757 in xserver-xgl (universe) "zserver-xgl crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76757
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76756 in xfonts-mona (universe) "[MoM feisty]  pleasy sync xfonts-mona from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76756
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76758 in xfonts-marumoji (universe) "[MoM Feisty]  pleasy sync xfonts-marumoji from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76758
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76759 in xfonts-kaname (universe) "[MoM Feisty]  please sync xfonts-kaname from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76759
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76760 in language-pack-gnome-ar-base (main) "How are the lang packs created" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76760
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76761 in xfonts-artwiz (universe) "[MoM Feisty]  please sync xfonts-artwiz from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76761
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76762 in yelp (main) "searching "ctrl+alt+backspace" or "restarting x": no results" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76762
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76763 in gnome-screensaver (main) "cannot enter my session from gnome-screensaver when locked with password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76763
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76764 in Ubuntu "RAID and LVM do not install with Edgy Alternative" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76764
<Yawner> Hug day today?
<Yawner> was this annouced on the bugspuad mailing list? or did I just miss it lol
<Yawner> s/bugspuad/bugsquad
<robepisc> Yawner: it really was yesterday. I suppose the topic is not up to date.
<Yawner> oh right ok
<Yawner> must have missed the annoucement :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76766 in Ubuntu "Qt is too slow in font operations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76766
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76767 in Ubuntu "Not sure if this is to do with ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76767
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76768 in Ubuntu "Labtec Webcam Pro not recognized in Feisty Herd1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76768
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76769 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "network-manager-pptp does not notify network-manager of disconnects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76769
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76770 in Ubuntu "unable to mount cdrom" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76770
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76771 in svk (universe) "Please sponsor svk upload" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76771
<cypher1> should bug 76632 reported upstream ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76632 in gnome-screensaver "screen does not unlock after locking" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76632
<jhaitas_> what's up yawner
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76772 in evolution (main) "crash trying to disable an account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76772
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71833 in groach (universe) "Nothing happens when I run groach" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71833
<Yawner> howdy John
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76773 in kerry (universe) "[feisty]  Kerry does not include binaries and libraries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76773
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76775 in wlassistant (main) "package request: wlassistant 0.5.6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76775
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76774 in eog (main) "eog crashes when opening this jpg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76774
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76776 in Ubuntu "cannot upgrade to initramfs-tools 0.85" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76776
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74590 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "dns is not properly functional" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74590
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76777 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Fail to mount root (/dev/sda4 does not exists) on iMac G5 rev C" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76777
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76778 in fontconfig (main) "error scanning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76778
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76779 in Ubuntu "feisty crashes at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76779
<bdmurray> I've confirmed a bug and I am not sure how to proceed after that.
<cge> If I'm working on a patch for a bug, should I be assigning it to myself?
<crimsun_> at least subscribe, but yes
<bddebian> crimsun_: !!
<crimsun_> bddebian!
<sfllaw> OMG OMG OMG!!!
<bddebian> Heh
<bddebian> For python-all-dev, don't you still need a python-support or python-central build-dep?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76780 in gnome-games (main) "[Feisty GNOME-Games Kubuntu]  glChess will not run - no glade module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76780
<cge> That sounds like it might be easy enough to fix.
<cge> Hmm... trivial.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76396 in abiword "Abiword ignores DPI setting for zooming, assumes 72 dpi (1440 dpi / 20)" [Unknown,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76396
<cge> Strange, why is Ubugtu reporting that as new now? I reported it two days ago.
<sfllaw> cge: Mail queueing.
<cge> ah
<cypher1> how can i get a source package from feisty on a edgy machine ?
<cge> cypher1: You could download it manually.
<cypher1> without modifying sources.list
<crimsun_> bddebian: no, but it's generally used in combination
<cypher1> cge, i see the orig.tar.gz, diff.gz and dsc files in packages.ubuntu.com
<sfllaw> cge: You want orig.tar.gz and diff.gz.
<cypher1> cge, are you refering to those ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76782 in gnome-app-install (main) "Installation of 1.5.0-10-1 (sun-java5-plugin) on Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76782
<cge> cypher1: yes
<cypher1> sfllaw, after having both the gz's how do i apply the diff to the orig tar
<cge> cypher1: Unpack the tar, then go into the directory and do zcat ../$diff-file | patch -p$some-number.
<bddebian> crimsun_: Ah thanks.  I have a package I'm reviewing that gets this:
<bddebian> bdefreese@bdubuntu1:~/revu/fala$ lintian ../../pbuild-feisty/result/fala_0.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<bddebian> W: fala: binary-without-manpage fala
<bddebian> E: fala: python-script-but-no-python-dep ./usr/lib/fala/fala.py
<bddebian> bdefreese@bdubuntu1:~/revu/fala$ ls
<bddebian> And the only python build-dep is python-all-dev
<cypher1> cge, thank you.. let me try that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76554 in mldonkey (universe) "mldonkey doesn't work out of the box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76554
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76783 in apt (main) "apt-cache --installed does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76783
<sfllaw> cypher1: I think patch takes -p0
<cypher1> sfllaw, ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76458 in less (main) "wishlist: make the -M option default" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76458
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76784 in Ubuntu "Audio-output error in Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo Pro V2055" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76784
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76785 in initramfs-tools (main) "[Fiesty]  fail to boot " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76785
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76786 in grub (main) "Crashed during install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76786
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76787 in Ubuntu "please sync apt-cross 0.0.5 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76787
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76788 in pulseaudio (universe) "pulseaudio-module-hal does not detect sound hardware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76788
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76789 in update-manager (main) "Update Manager Crashes While Launching" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76789
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76479 in doc++ (universe) "Merge doc++ 3.4.10-3.4 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76479
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76790 in shorewall (main) "/usr/share/shorewall/Limit file missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76790
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76792 in vlc (universe) "vlc cannot play xvid movies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76792
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76791 in xorg (main) "X savage driver problems (dapper)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76791
<neutrinomass> Serpentine 0.7 is in testing and unstable but we still have 6.9 even in Feisty. 0.7 closes about 13 launchpad bugs ...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76793 in Ubuntu "please sync exaile 0.2.6+debian-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76793
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76796 in evolution (main) "evolutions consums lots of cpu while pinging imap server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76796
<Ubug2> New bug: #76797 in tilda (universe) "Segmentation Fault & Core Dump in Tilda" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76797
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76800 in telepathy-butterfly (universe) "Crashes when doing nothing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76800
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76799 in freeloader (universe) "Failing to start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76799
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76801 in democracyplayer (universe) "Democracyplayer crashes when I start it up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76801
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76802 in gnome-gpg (universe) "--gen-key not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76802
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76803 in Ubuntu "Edgy: Users not in games group." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76803
<cge> Why would the user be in the games group? So that they could forge high scores and impress their friends?
<bddebian> heh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76806 in ivman (universe) "Merge (Feisty): ivman from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76806
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76807 in bash (main) "/etc/skel/.bashrc sets HISTCONTROL twice in succession." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76807
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76804 in initramfs-tools (main) "initramfs above 0.85 does not detect sda..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76804
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76526 in xjump (universe) "Please sync xjump (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76526
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76809 in Ubuntu "MP3 player automount fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76809
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76810 in uncc (universe) "no documentation for uncc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76810
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76812 in rtorrent (universe) "rtorrent crashes when opening torrent..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76812
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76811 in firefox (main) "flashplayer site crashes firefox after new installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76811
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76813 in ecawave (universe) "crash on loading file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76813
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71483 in gxine (main) "xine breaks dapper -> edgy dist-upgrade on xubuntu" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71483
<somerville32> I can't figure out how to add a remote bug watch
<somerville32> It used to be simple :S
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-22
<seb128> somerville32: it didn't change a lot
<somerville32> lol
<seb128> somerville32: just click on the same label
<somerville32> I had to create a product
<seb128> and copy and URL where you use to pick a tracker and a number
<seb128> you had to pick a product before too
<somerville32> Yes
<somerville32> and I had to create the product :)
<seb128> it has always been that way
<seb128> maybe you didn't face a package without product before
<somerville32> I was talking with kiko
<somerville32> You could just provide the link before
<seb128> somerville32: are you sure?
<somerville32> "kiko> well, ok, you could add a bug watch, but it was unlinked" <-- yup
<somerville32> Anyhow, I got it to work :D
* somerville32 huggles all the new karma
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76394 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Zoran driver himem usage causing system instability." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76394
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76815 in gdm (main) "[FEISTY]  gdmsetup doesn't start from menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76815
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76817 in sound-juicer (main) "edgy Sound-Juicer ejects musik-cd " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76817
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76818 in drgeo (universe) "Crash when trying to create a line" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76818
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76819 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Kernel error message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76819
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
* #ubuntu-bugs  [freenode-info]  channel flooding and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76824 in svn-buildpackage (universe) "svn-buildpackage in feisty missing dependency libsvn-perl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76824
<cge> For bugs like bug #76803, is there anything more I can do besides describing the problem and how to fix it? Writing a patch would seem silly for such a bug.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76803 in powermanga "Powermanga not " [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76803
<cge> And of course, besides getting the title set correctly...
<bddebian> Boo
<Hobbsee> bee!
<bddebian> heh
<Jucato> heya
<Hobbsee> cge: you do need a patch to fix that.  a little one :P
<Hobbsee> what's setgid?
<cge> Hobbsee: chmod g+s - like setuid except for the group.
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> write a patch for it
<Hobbsee> well, a debdiff
<cge> ok
<cge> The original reporter reported the bug as being that users weren't part of the games group by default. I suppose I should explain my changes to him, and that Debian and Ubuntu are so concerned about the sanctity of high scores that security updates for escalations to the games group are made. :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76827 in firefox (main) "I linked to a radio stream. Firefox crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76827
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76828 in firefox (main) "automatic stack collection can be annoying, especially with firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76828
<Admiral_Chicago> Bug #53312
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53312 in glibc "tan(double x) takes excessive amount of time when x is a multiple of pi/2, x != 0" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53312
<Admiral_Chicago> what the heck should I do with that
<Hobbsee> Admiral_Chicago: i'd forward that upstream
<bddebian> Admiral_Chicago: Fix it! ;-P
<Admiral_Chicago> Hobbsee, can do.
<Admiral_Chicago> I don't even know what the heck he wants. Or what the .3 seconds are so valuable. Is he doing parallel computing or something?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76507 in gnome-screensaver (main) "GNOME screensaver will not engage after DPMS has shut off the monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76507
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76829 in hardinfo (universe) "hardinfo crashed after install in ubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76829
<bddebian> Admiral_Chicago: I was just kidding you :-)
<Admiral_Chicago> bddebian, when?
<Admiral_Chicago> oh I saw
<Admiral_Chicago> lol
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76830 in gaim (main) "gaim segfault on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76830
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76831 in usplash (main) "Usplash prevents/blocks TTY/Terminal Access" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76831
<Admiral_Chicago> that strange bug is sent upstream thanks to Red_Herring
<Admiral_Chicago> ash211, looks like you're following me all over the amarok bugs..
<Admiral_Chicago> well RJ and I
<ash211> yeah, I noticed you guys were going back through the Amarok bugs
<ash211> thanks for helping out
<Admiral_Chicago> me and RJ have adopted the package
<Admiral_Chicago> form this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/AdoptPackage
<Admiral_Chicago> hopefully we can knock out the rest tonight, maybe tomorrow morning. i'm dead tired after a long day
<ash211> yeah that'd be great
<ash211> I didn't have a subscription to that specific wiki page,
<ash211> so I didn't know you guys had adopted it, I just saw a ton of comments flying by via email!
<Admiral_Chicago> it was sent out to the BS list
<Admiral_Chicago> lol, that must have been interesting
<Admiral_Chicago> new comment, new comment, new comment
<ash211> all of a sudden 20+ bugs are in my inbox!
<Admiral_Chicago> you should have seen #ubuntu-chicago
<ash211> what went on there?
<Admiral_Chicago> we were just linking back and foward, tossing ideas around, arguing about the best method
* Admiral_Chicago hugs the room
* sfllaw hugs Admiral_Chicago.
<Admiral_Chicago> sfllaw, just adopted amarok, and took care of it along with RJ
<sfllaw> Yay!
<sfllaw> Amarok is popular, so fixing bugs will make you quite so.
<Admiral_Chicago> it was only like 60 something, took about an hour or so
<Admiral_Chicago> ash211 ^^  was helping a bit at the end as well
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76833 in firefox (main) "Firefox dependence bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76833
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76836 in kdepim (main) "kmail cant send mail - missing smtp kio plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76836
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69447 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Xgl crashing." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69447
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76840 in update-manager (main) "Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76840
<dholbach> good morning
<palski> morning
<dholbach> hey palski
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76845 in firefox (main) "Complex Indic scripts cannot be displayed correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76845
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76846 in php5 (main) "cannot install PEAR modules (edgy, amd64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76846
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76847 in libcairo (main) "Please sync libcairo (main) from Debian experimental (main)." [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76847
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76848 in gnumeric (main) "changing the worksheet ordering within a workbook causes a sudden crash (in x86_64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76848
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76849 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "very high iowait - 100%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76849
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76850 in Ubuntu "alternate cd upgrade of 6.10 corrupted system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76850
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71737 in Ubuntu "Headphone and Speakers are switched on Amilo Xi1526" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71737
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76860 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice crashes when trying to save the attached document in .DOC format" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76860
<heiko> i've been googling for that a lot, but couldn't find anything about it: i've repeatedly verified on different devices that upgrading from dapper->edgy as well as edgy->feisty breaks wlan for me. is there already a bug report for that? would it make sense to create one?
<heiko> and with breaking i mean: using commandline tools (iwconfig/dhcp/manual setting of ip), i can not get any ip traffic, even though iwconfig detects the access point correctly
<jwendell> seb128, around?
<jwendell> dholbach, around?
<seb128> jwendell: pong
<jwendell> seb128, i have a problem with libnotify package. I guess patch 03 is not being applied
<jwendell> seb128, can you verify if i'm right, please?
<seb128> jwendell:
<seb128> $ ls libnotify-0.4.3/debian
<seb128> changelog  control     copyright           libnotify-bin.install   libnotify-dev.install  notify-send.1  watch
<seb128> compat     control.in  libnotify1.install  libnotify-bin.manpages  libnotify-doc.install  rules
<seb128> 
<seb128> no patch
<jwendell> seb128, edgy, 0.4.2
<jwendell> seb128, 0.4.2-0ubuntu3
<seb128> context is useful :p
<seb128> ok, let me get that one
<jwendell> seb128, i'm writing a patch to vino, using libnotify + gtkstatusicon, so, i get the error: libnotify-CRITICAL **: notify_notification_new_with_status_icon: assertion `status_icon == NULL' failed
<seb128> jwendell: none of the patches is applied
<seb128> there is no simple-patchsys.mk rule used
<jwendell> seb128, is this a bug, right?
<seb128> yep
<seb128> and a fixed one
<seb128> feisty package has no patch
<seb128> slomo screwed
<jwendell> :)
<seb128> he added 3 patches to 0.4.2-0ubuntu3 and didn't change the rules file for it
<seb128> anyway those are fixed to 0.4.3
<seb128> and I'm not sure that's worth doing a SRU
<seb128> hum
<seb128> patches are trivial
<seb128> one liner each
<jwendell> seb128, this is a blocker bug, i cant' use libnotify + statusicon....
<seb128> "blocker"
<jwendell> seb128, i guess it should be fixed for edgy-update
<seb128> exageration will not make it go faster
<jwendell> haha
<jwendell> :)
<jwendell> seb128, can i install feisty package in my edgy box?
<giskard> hello *
<seb128> jwendell: no, but you can rebuild it on feisty
<seb128> ups
<seb128> rebuild the feisty version on edgy I mean
<seb128> hi giskard
<seb128> jwendell: I'll ping slomo for a SRU when he'll be around
<jwendell> seb128, tell me how to fix, i'll do it on my machine, i need to do it ;)
<seb128> jwendell: do you know how to build a package?
<jwendell> seb128, yep
<seb128> get the source package from feisty and build it on your edgy then
<seb128> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libn/libnotify/
<jwendell> seb128, ok
<jwendell> seb128, thanks
<seb128> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76866 in gstreamer "No way to get working video with Intel card & AIGLX desktop" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76866
<jwendell> seb128, should i fill a bug against libnotify about this?
<seb128> jwendell: would be a good idea, thank you
<jwendell> seb128, it already exists :( bug 63335
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63335 in libnotify "patches in debian/patches are not applied" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63335
<seb128> jwendell: ok
<jwendell> seb128, last comment from slomo is about oct 15...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76868 in gimp (main) "Gimp crashes repeatedly, no obvious cause" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76868
<seb128> jwendell: marked fixed and backport task opened
<jwendell> seb128, ok, thanks
<seb128> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76869 in nautilus (main) "Crashed on 'Properties' context menu for incomplete AVI file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76869
<giskard> hi seb128 :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76871 in firefox-themes-ubuntu (main) "[Feisty]  Themes not compatible with FF 2.0.0.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76871
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76875 in Ubuntu "7.04 FF : after "start" on cd: system does not boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76875
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76876 in Ubuntu "/dev/dsp busy, but no program using it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76876
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76877 in gnome-screensaver "Crashes on unlocking" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76877
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76878 in Ubuntu "Kernel changed from smp to single after automatic update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76878
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76880 in Ubuntu "Video Corruption in Feisty Live Install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76880
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76881 in Ubuntu "Can't read CTR while initializing i8042" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76881
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76882 in wput (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  Failed deps, feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76882
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76883 in Ubuntu "ubuntu-server: Cannot allocate resource region" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76883
<dholbach> 545 unconfirmed desktop-bugs left
<gnomefreak> dholbach:  im showing >10000
<dholbach> desktop-bugs
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76885 in gnome-games (main) "glChess crashes on player switch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76885
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76886 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Software Sources" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76886
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76887 in sword (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync sword (1.5.9-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76887
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76888 in firefox (main) "all occurences of firefox suddenly crashed without reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76888
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76891 in f-spot (main) "Export to PicasaWeb fails with error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76891
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76894 in jokosher (universe) "trimming, moving, etc... don't really work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76894
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76889 in Ubuntu "usplash hangs at the end of shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76889
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76895 in jokosher (universe) "is the stop button really useful?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76898 in ubiquity (main) "problem with instalation on Fujitsu Siemens 7660" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76898
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76899 in libsdl1.2 (main) "libsdl1.2 based programs fail compile if using x11 extensions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76899
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76901 in Ubuntu "right Alt key not recognized by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76901
<cypher1> ogra, ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76902 in gdm (main) "Switch user crashes system." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76902
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76904 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "2.6.17-10.34 breaks usb, ethernet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76904
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76905 in felt (universe) "Unmet build deps (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76905
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76910 in Ubuntu "Booting sometimes takes too long" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76910
<dholbach> seb128: 478 unconfirmed desktop-bugs
<seb128> waouh
<seb128> impressive :)
* seb128 hugs dholbach
* dholbach hugs seb128 back
<dholbach> yeah, I'm quite happy
<dholbach> i was able to reject some and reassign some
<seb128> dholbach: I'm happy with my ~300 bugs unread too
<jwendell> wow
* jwendell hugs seb128 and dholbach :)
* seb128 hugs jwendell
* dholbach hugs jwendell back :)
* jjesse hugs seb128 and dholbach as well :)
* seb128 hugs jjesse
<dholbach> hey jjesse
* dholbach hugs jjesse back
<jjesse> hello dholbach
<dthacker> first time triager here.  I'm looking at 76092 and thinking there are many variables to investigate (software levels, hardware, etc)  Is there a  preferred way to go about asking the reporter to narrow down the cause?
<gnomefreak> bug 76092
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76092 in dict-bouvier "sync: new debian version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76092
<gnomefreak> dthacker: you dont triage sync requests
<dthacker> hmmm, that's not the number....please hold....
<dthacker> argh.  76902. sorry
<gnomefreak> bug 76902
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76902 in gdm "Switch user crashes system." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76902
<gnomefreak> that one?
<dthacker> yes
<gnomefreak> dthacker: did you read this page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs?highlight=%28bugs%29
<gnomefreak> also another handy page is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<dthacker> yes, but apparently I missed something?
<gnomefreak> dthacker: i would start asking for a backtrace of it
<dthacker> I have not read the responses page.
<dthacker> and will do that now
<gnomefreak> dthacker: i think this is a duplicate bug report
<gnomefreak> i thought i ran across another unlock screen and crash
<gnomefreak> but lets get the crashreport first
<gnomefreak> dthacker: you can also try to confirm it but following the steps he gives to reproduce it
<dthacker> gnomefreak:  I'm not going to be able to precisely reproduce a dapper upgraded from breeze.  Would an attempt to reproduce from a stock Dapper install have any value?
<gnomefreak> dthacker: whatever you have handy
<gnomefreak> dthacker: i dont have a dapper gui set up my only dapper setup is server install but i can try it on edgy/feisty later
<dthacker> gnomefreak: ok, I'll attempt to reproduce first, then ask for a backtrace
<dholbach> merry christmas everybody
<gnomefreak> still may need backtrace anyway unles syou can poinpoint exactly what happened. it would be nice if we knew if it was crashing gnome or crashing X
<dholbach> and happy new year
<gnomefreak> dholbach: merry christmas and happy new year to you too
<dholbach> thanks gnomefreak!
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> dholbach: is the uploader for this package (desktop package im guessing :)
<dholbach> for which one?
* gnomefreak not so sure it should be on gdm anyway
<dthacker> Hmmm, I won't have access to my gnome machine until tomorrow. I'll ask for a backtrace and then attempt to reproduce.
<gnomefreak> bug 76902
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76902 in gdm "Switch user crashes system." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76902
<gnomefreak> i want to say its a screensaver issue
<dholbach> weird
<seb128> gnomefreak: "crashes system" is not likely a gdm bug, feel free to reassign it to the right place ;)
<seb128> if xorg crash that's likely xorg fault
<gnomefreak> since its only on locking makes me think its screensaver
<marnanel> xorg shouldn't crash, whatever
<gnomefreak> marnanel: in a perfect world no app should ever crash
<marnanel> gnomefreak: well, obviously. what's your point?
<gnomefreak> marnanel: xorg does crash at times but normally caused by another app
<marnanel> sorry, don't mean to sound confrontational.
<marnanel> yes, but what I'm saying is that xorg crashing is a problem with xorg.
<marnanel> It shouldn't be possible for another program to make a program crash. If it does, it's a problem with that other program.
<marnanel> For example, if I can do something with Firefox that makes other people's Apache servers crash, that's not a bug in Firefox.
<marnanel> That's a problem with Apache.
<marnanel> sorry, "If it does, it's a problem with that program". I got that backwards.
<marnanel> If xorg doesn't like what a program does, there are acceptable ways for it to signal so. Crashing is not one of them.
* gnomefreak wishes it was ever that cut and dry
<gnomefreak> back to playing with numbers :( everyone have a good holiday if im not back by the end
<marnanel> you have a good holiday too
<dthacker> ty for your help gnomefreak
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76917 in Ubuntu "CTRL-ALT-F# keys bring up crazy looking screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76917
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76918 in gdm (main) "Feature request: GDM login box separation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76918
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76919 in desktop-effects (universe) "volume osd displaced" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76919
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76921 in compiz "New windows displaced" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76921
* dthacker wanders back in
<dthacker> Yay! reporter closed 55002
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-23
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76931 in Ubuntu "Can't do a console login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76931
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76935 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity installer crash while installing from an already installed edgy." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76935
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76936 in nautilus (main) "[Feisty]  Fails to display some mounted local partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76936
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76939 in Ubuntu "Cannot change brightness on Toshiba Satellite M45-S331" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76939
<eigenlambda> lol
<eigenlambda> hug day = two days ago
<Hobbsee> eigenlambda: triage some bugs anyway!
<eigenlambda> lol
<eigenlambda> ya
<eigenlambda> is there a list of bugs that havn't been triaged?
* eigenlambda hugs Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee hugs eigenlambda 
<Hobbsee> eigenlambda: yes
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.status_upstream=&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.tag=&field.has_no_package.used=&field.has_no_package=on
<eigenlambda> lol
<eigenlambda> nice link
<Hobbsee> yeah
<eigenlambda> ok, I can confirm #76905
<eigenlambda> how do I change its status to 'confirmed'?
<geser> eigenlambda: click on "felt (Ubuntu)" under Affects and you will get addtional options
<eigenlambda> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76944 in yelp (main) "Improve yelp index layout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76944
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76946 in Ubuntu "beryl crash when i execute the comand $beryl-manager-d" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76946
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76947 in evolution (main) "evolution crashes when I right click on an appointment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76947
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76948 in supertux (universe) "Please backport supertux to edgy." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76948
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76951 in Ubuntu "keyboard locks up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76951
<dthacke1> Would an experienced member please look at #50021 with me?
<dthacker> !50021
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 50021 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* dthacker must sleep.  
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76957 in app-install-data-commercial (main) "New version of Opera browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76957
<carthik> How Y'all Doin? Chillin?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76959 in gaphor (universe) "Gaphor has broken dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76959
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76960 in mono (main) "Mono crashed when closing Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76960
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76965 in desktop-effects (universe) "Keyboard Shortcuts do not work with Compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76965
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76966 in ekiga (main) "Ekiga crash on exit (6.10)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76966
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76967 in openafs (universe) "OpenAFS kernel modules don't build with Feisty kernel 2.6.20" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76967
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76968 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "libgnomevfs made Ekiga crash on exit (6.10)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76968
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76969 in kdegraphics (main) "kdvi Recommends should be adjusted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76969
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76970 in amaya (universe) "amaya crashes on open... not open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76970
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76971 in amaya (universe) "amaya crashes on open... not open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76971
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76972 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "via82cxxx is missing in Feisty kernel." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76972
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76974 in libjcalendar-java (multiverse) "drags in obsolete j2re1.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76974
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76976 in Ubuntu "partition error install 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76976
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76978 in xorg (main) "Nvidia FX5500 use vesa instead of nv (Feisty Herd1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76978
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76979 in Ubuntu "Faisty Freeze on splash screen after update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76979
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76981 in shadow (main) "default path is insecure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76981
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76982 in gnome-power "Can't open g-p-m help" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76982
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76980 in gnome-power "Can't open brightness applet help" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76980
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76983 in gnupg (main) "Doesn't create settings correctly on first start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76983
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76985 in amarok (main) "amarok collection with mysql not working properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76985
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76986 in eboard (universe) ""help -> about" causes a segfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76986
<Laibsch> Hi, top shows one of my processes is using 2.6G of VIRT mem.  The funny thing is, the machine has only 640M of RAM and about 750M of swap.  What package can I report this for?
<Laibsch> dpkg -S `which top` says top belongs to procps but I am not quite sure this is the right one.
<Hobbsee> what process does it say?
<Laibsch> Hobbsee: I felt like procps was not so bad after all: bug 76990
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76990 in procps "top shows one process using more memory than there is available" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76990
<Hobbsee> ah
<highvoltage> hey Laibsch and Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey highvoltage
<highvoltage> how's the bugs doing today :)
<dthacker> Would an experienced bug squad member look at 50021 with me?  This person has provided the solution to his problem.  Is this enough to call it confirmed?
<dthacker> and since it involves his specific hardware config, shouldn't he request that his config be added to HAL somehow?
<DarkMageZ> #50021
* DarkMageZ slaps ubugtu
<DarkMageZ> bug #50021
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50021 in hal "Does not recocnize standby capability" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50021
<Hobbsee> bug 50021
<DarkMageZ> dthacker, i'd ask them if it still requires manual adjustment in edgy or feisty. they opened it just after dapper launched.
<dthacker> DarkMageZ: will do. tnx for looking with me.
<pradeep> How do I tag a release with a bug  ?
<Admiral_Chicago> it today hug day?
<Admiral_Chicago> well if it is... /me hugs room
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76996 in amule (universe) "better icon for amule" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76996
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76997 in graveman (universe) "graveman crashes after finishing burning an iso(CD in general?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76997
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77005 in mplayer-blue (universe) "Please move to multiverse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77005
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77006 in Ubuntu "Swap mounted at /proc/bus/usb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77006
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77007 in tkdvi (universe) "Unmet deps [feisty] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77007
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77008 in openoffice.org (main) "[Feisty]  Unable to update openoffice.org" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77008
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77009 in venkman (universe) "failed deps on iceweasel | iceape-browser | icedove" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77009
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77010 in Ubuntu "Overuse of system beep without volume control" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77010
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69354 in sox (universe) ".nul psuedo file format not working as man page says (core dumps)" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/69354
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77018 in gnome-games (main) "[Feisty]  gnome-sudoku not playable at 800x600 resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77018
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77019 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu 6.06.1 Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77019
<stgraber> Is that normal that bug 77005 was rejected ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77005 in mplayer-blue "Please move to multiverse" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77005
<fdoving> stgraber: I don't belive it should be moved to multiverse even if it depends on things from there to install.
<fdoving> .. not sure though.
<matid> fdoving: Do you think so? If you have multiverse disabled it would seem broken to the user...
<matid> At least that's how I would feel
<fdoving> he wouldn't be able to install it.
<fdoving> it wouldn't break anything.
<matid> For me the application telling me "Can't install package, something is missing" seems like an error, and that's most likely how an average user would feel
<matid> Unfortunately, Synaptic or apt won't say - the package you're looking for is in multiverse respository due to legal issues. Please enable multiverse repository and try again.
<matid> Even though I agree it should be moved to multiverse I also agree that rejecting the bug was a completely valid procedure
<matid> And our disagreement here proves it
<stgraber> I think if a package in main or universe depends on another that's in multiverse, it should be moved to multiverse
<stgraber> because that's a nonsense to have it in anything else than multiverse (as it can't be installed if multiverse isn't activated)
<matid> stgraber: I agree with you, though the procedure of changing such a thing usually require more discussion on the mailing list/forum
<fdoving> if we look over to debian, it's sections are named 'non-free' and so on.. even if a package depends on something from non-free, it's not in 'non-free' because it's free.
<matid> On the other hand, the bug was reported by a person from Ubuntu QA Team, and though I'm on the team too I believe that Vassilis has his reason for reporting it
<fdoving> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - moving stuff to multiverse because it depends on something from multiverse is wrong. because it's all about licensing, not depends.
<coNP> are you sure that this decision hasn't been made yet?
<coNP> I mean all packages that have multiverse dependencies to multiverse (or not doing this)
<fdoving> i don't know.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77020 in Ubuntu "Battery goes dead in half the time it takes OS X." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77020
<matid> Argument for moving the package to mutliverse: https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/nedit/+bug/76571
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76571 in nedit "nedit needs to be moved to multiverse" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<fdoving> matid: build depend != depend
<coNP> fdoving: sure, but I think depend is even stronger that build depend
<coNP> than*
<matid> coNP: You'll most likely be better off asking on #ubuntu-motu
<fdoving> coNP: i don't agree, because it's about licensing. you can get mplayer from somewhere else if you want to. the skin doesn't belong in muliverse because it's license is universe compatible. we don't want to put alot of stuff in multiverse, that doesn't belong there.. really.
<coNP> fdoving, matid. Thanks, both of you. I tend to write too early. :( / :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77021 in alsa-driver (main) "No option for +20db mic boost on NForce430 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77021
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77024 in alsa-driver (main) "No sound with nVidia HDA + RealTek ALC833" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77024
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-12-24
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77025 in Ubuntu "hibernate fails on feisty with sata hdd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77025
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77031 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Desktop and Alternate CD installers crash randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77031
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77033 in gnome-panel (main) "Remove "Online Documentation" from System/Help menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77033
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77036 in Ubuntu "blue lines on install screen - DESKTOP CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77036
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77037 in kdebase (main) "Monitor & Display missing refresh rate values" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77037
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77038 in pycaml (universe) "Please sync pycaml (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77038
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77039 in Ubuntu "weird sound issue (headphone+dvd)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77039
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77040 in smpeg-xmms (universe) "Please sync smpeg-xmms (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77040
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77041 in ltsp (main) "Fails to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty due to depends on openbsd-inetd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77041
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77046 in update-manager (main) "Ubuntu 6.06->6.10 upgrade crashes in Samba" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77046
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77048 in ubiquity (main) "Crashed on instalation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77048
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77049 in debian-med (universe) "med-common isnt installable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77049
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77050 in firefox (main) "marque-pages crash au moment de changer le nom" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77051 in Ubuntu "Desktop icons overlap at ubuntu bootup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77051
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77053 in transcode (multiverse) "Transcode segmentation fault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77053
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77057 in smb4k (universe) "Please sync smb4k (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77057
<merlin-linux> humbug to you all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77060 in kbd-chooser (main) "No "@" in German keyboard, applett crashing when Turkey keyboards present" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77060
<dthacker> bug # 500243
<Adri2000> I don't think we have so much bugs
<dthacker> bug #500243
<Adri2000> no
<dthacker> argh
<dthacker> bug #50243
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50243 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 "External monitor on intel 945GM/Dell D620 (and D420) causes lockup." [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50243
<dthacker> Hi, don't quite know what to do with this.  Behavior has been confirmed.  Patch has been submitted to upstream.  Patch has been rejected by upstream because it breaks other machines.
<dthacker> Upstream is closed as WONTFIX
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77064 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "patch allowing lrm builds against custom kernels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77064
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71380 in serpentine (main) "Serpentine crashes while trying to close the app" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71380
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77066 in openoffice.org (main) "There is no possibility to rearrange columns in OpenOffice Base" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77066
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77067 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crash but i never saw it crashing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77067
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77068 in openoffice.org (main) "ttf-opensymbol fail to install if it can lookup in $USER/.kdr/share/fonts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77068
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77069 in Ubuntu "Problems with Feisty DESKTOP CD installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77069
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77070 in gaim (main) "upgrade breakage: file conflict with gaim-data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77070
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77073 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "xorg-driver-fglrx dependent on xserver-xorg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77073
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77074 in ubiquity (main) "6.10 installer crashed when installing grub on sdb (usbdisk)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77074
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77075 in Ubuntu "Nautilus eats my processor cycles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77075
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77077 in Ubuntu "crash report from beryl-manager when starting my pc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77077
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77078 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77078
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77080 in gnucash (universe) "No help in edgy/6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77080
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77085 in kdebase "[Edgy]  KHelpCenter Desktop Sharing Doc Error" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77085
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77089 in Ubuntu "beryl-xgl crashed (`beryl-xgl' crash: Program terminated with signal 11, Segmentation fault.)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77089
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77090 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "[sparc]  "General Fault" light lit at bootup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77090
<tarheelcoxn> hi
<tarheelcoxn> I just put a comment on bug #32698
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32698 in openoffice.org "Clipboard doesn't work OOo2/GNOME 2.14" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32698
<marnanel> oh?
<tarheelcoxn> one other person has also confirmed it
<tarheelcoxn> can I change it to "confirmed"?
<tarheelcoxn> or is there a better-written bug report I should've commented on?
<tarheelcoxn> I'm not sure how to go about getting good debugging info for oowriter
<tarheelcoxn> strace spits me back at the command line after oowriter finishes starting up
<tarheelcoxn> any suggestions would be most appreciated
* tarheelcoxn goes off to partake in holiday merrymaking
<tarheelcoxn> please do leave messages
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77091 in kde-guidance (main) "The AC adapter has been unplugged, switching to battery mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77091
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-17
<ubotu> New bug: #176808 in autopano-sift (universe) "Sponsor: autopano-sift_2.4-0ubuntu7" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176808
<ubotu> New bug: #176810 in firefox (main) "ZOrder: Flash video obscures javascript menus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176810
<ubotu> New bug: #176811 in update-manager (main) "dist update crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176811
<ubotu> New bug: #176812 in xfce4-volstatus-icon (universe) "Sponsor: xfce4-volstatus-icon_0.1.0-0ubuntu3" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176812
<ubotu> New bug: #176813 in ubuntu "cannot hear any sound. My driver is Conexant analog ALSA for playback. Read all kind of ways to compile things and such but too complex for an amateur like me. Help please..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176813
<ubotu> New bug: #176814 in gnome-panel (main) "Going to Places -> $(some SMB server) freezes Gnome-Panel until folder has loaded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176814
<ubotu> New bug: #176815 in pinentry (main) "pinentry-gtk2 does not register keys while scim-bridge is running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176815
<ubotu> New bug: #176818 in holotz-castle (universe) "Sound will play at reduced volume when restarting a level after death" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176818
<ubotu> New bug: #176821 in liferea (main) "Needs 'Updating...' Tooltip" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176821
<ubotu> New bug: #176822 in nautilus (main) "unable to login after updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176822
<ubotu> New bug: #176823 in gnome-media (main) "New loudspeaker volume control" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176823
<ubotu> New bug: #176824 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176824
<ubotu> New bug: #176825 in evolution-rss (universe) "Please sponsor evolution-rss 0.0.7 (universe) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176825
<ubotu> New bug: #176826 in ubuntu "Language zh_CN not exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176826
<crimsun> gexmap (from the exmap package) seems much more useful than top or free.
<jjesse> where do i change a bug so it is linked upstream?
<jjesse> grumble, cna't belive i can't find this, where do i link a bug on launchpad to a bug on kde.org?
<crimsun> click Also affects Project
<jjesse> thanks sorry felt stupid
<crimsun> np at all. :)
<ubotu> New bug: #176832 in firefox (main) "Firefox freezes when navigating away from a page with video." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176832
<ubotu> New bug: #176833 in ubuntu "live CD hardy-desktop-i386.iso" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176833
<ubotu> New bug: #176834 in apt (main) "[Wishlist] apt-cache shouls have a searchsrc command" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176834
<ubotu> New bug: #176836 in kde4libs (universe) "Rebuild kde4libs against libgif instead of libungif" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176836
<ubotu> New bug: #176837 in audacious-plugins (universe) "Please merge audacious-plugins 1.4.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176837
<ubotu> New bug: #176840 in kdebase-workspace (universe) "package kdm-kde4 4:3.97.0-1ubuntu7 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso post-installation script devolvió el código de salida de error 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176840
<ubotu> New bug: #176841 in imagemagick (main) "imagemagick identify Module Segfault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176841
<ubotu> New bug: #176842 in kde4libs (universe) "klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in XCloseDisplay()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176842
<ubotu> New bug: #176843 in ubuntu "e1000 driver do not support 10M speed (Weybridge)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176843
<ubotu> New bug: #176844 in ntp (main) "ntpdate fails to get a server from /etc/ntp.conf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176844
<ubotu> New bug: #176847 in wine (universe) "Wine error in RSA key (key import?) (wine 0.9.46, 0.9.50; Gutsy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176847
<ubotu> New bug: #176849 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "package flashplugin-nonfree 9.0.115.0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade:subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176849
<ubotu> New bug: #176852 in ubuntu "Keyboard not working at login prompt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176852
<ubotu> New bug: #176853 in udev (main) "wmaster missing in udev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176853
<ubotu> New bug: #176855 in ubuntu "Kernel panic occurs whilst laptop unattended" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176855
<ubotu> New bug: #176856 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplugin-nonfree won't install: missing library dep" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176856
<ubotu> New bug: #176859 in faad2 (universe) "libfaad2-dev depends on specific version of libfaad2-0 in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176859
<ubotu> New bug: #176865 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin can't land QQ and MSN" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176865
<ubotu> New bug: #176863 in ubuntu "Under System/Network is not possible to choose the network interface " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176863
<ubotu> New bug: #176875 in tomboy (main) "upgrading to hardy removes synchronisation configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176875
<ubotu> New bug: #176876 in tomboy (main) "should use e-d-s todo list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176876
<ubotu> New bug: #176877 in tomboy (main) ""help" in the todo list plugin goes to an missing page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176877
<ubotu> New bug: #176862 in gworldclock (universe) "unsorted country list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176862
<ubotu> New bug: #176878 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176878
<ubotu> New bug: #176881 in kdenetwork-kde4 (universe) "AMD64 version of kget-kde4 not up to date - breaks install of kdenetwork-kde4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176881
<ubotu> New bug: #176882 in ubiquity (main) "Hi, Iam trying to customize the debian, to create live cum install cd . I followed the document from the site "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization". After i created the CD by using that document and i included the ubiquity to install from live Cd. Then i boot the CD using the liveCd and I opened the ubiquity to install the live CD into the Harddisk. And i went into the manual partition option and t
<ubotu> New bug: #176883 in ubiquity (main) "Error while creating new partition " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176883
<ubotu> New bug: #176886 in evince (main) "Inserting page number directly immediately jump back to old page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176886
<ubotu> New bug: #176887 in ltsp-client-builder "ltsp-build-client strips $http_proxy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176887
<ubotu> New bug: #176888 in xbacklight (universe) "xbacklight not working in hardy, intel GM965" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176888
<ubotu> New bug: #176889 in k3b (main) "k3b 1.0.4 in KDE 3.5.8 doesn't verify disc after burning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176889
<ubotu> New bug: #176890 in squashfs (main) "squashfs-source doesn't compile" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176890
<ubotu> New bug: #176891 in gnome-panel (main) "Power off button disappeared,  so did restart." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176891
<ubotu> New bug: #147969 in speech-dispatcher (universe) "sd_espeak crashed with SIGSEGV in snd_pcm_state()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147969
<ubotu> New bug: #176892 in tracker (main) "Select the search box when the tray icon is clicked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176892
<ubotu> New bug: #176893 in yaws (universe) "Please sync yaws 1.73-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176893
<ubotu> New bug: #176895 in mldonkey (universe) "mlnet crashes very often in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176895
<ubotu> New bug: #176896 in man-db (main) "ko_KR.UTF-8 multibyte patch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176896
<ubotu> New bug: #176898 in ubuntu "Ubuntu Hardy system sounds and some other audio files are not properly played" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176898
<ubotu> New bug: #176899 in groff (main) "insert korean font at devutf8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176899
<ubotu> New bug: #176902 in kdegraphics (main) "kpdf locks sound output" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176902
<ubotu> New bug: #176903 in gnome-panel (main) "[Gutsy] Gnome panel freezes after scheduled filesystem chek on login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176903
<ubotu> New bug: #176911 in network-manager (main) "no network connection when using wvdial, pon, gnome-ppp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176911
<ubotu> New bug: #176914 in debtags (main) "[hardy] debtags needs rebuild against latest APT" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176914
<gary4gar> Bug #43154, has some new development, can anyone check it please
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 43154 in xserver-xorg-video-via "freezes with 3D applications on VIA Unichrome K8M800, KM400" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/43154
<ubotu> New bug: #176916 in ubuntu "screen resolution and model wont change" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176916
 * persia remembers discussing this bug previously
<persia> gary4gar: Is via's new driver binary, or source pushed upstream?
<gaurish> sorry i got Disconnected
<gaurish> whats the last msg ?
<gary4gar> i am gary4gar
<persia> gary4gar: Is via's new driver binary, or source pushed upstream?
 * persia doesn't really understand via vs. openchrome vs. unichrome
<gary4gar> it has a binary for gusty, lemme check if there is a source too
<ubotu> New bug: #176917 in centericq (universe) "[centericq] [CVE-2007-3713] buffer overflow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176917
<gary4gar> persia, nopes there only a binary
<gary4gar> its xxx.run
<gary4gar> users have to run it by $ sh xxx.run
<persia> gary4gar: Hmm.  I don't remember seeing any special support for via binaries in the binary drivers section.  Hard to know where to poke for that.  Sorry :(
<gary4gar> also it only work of the default kernel of gutsy 2.6.22
<gary4gar> it means any users who have upgraded kernel, it will not work
<gary4gar> ohk...i understand
<persia> Yeah.  It sounds like via isn't really that agressive about Linux yet :(
<gary4gar> :(
<gary4gar> i am currently on hardy alpha it didn't work for me by default
<gary4gar> i botted into the gutsy default kernel then it worked but still...FPS has dropped :(
<gary4gar> earlier it was 550 or something, now its just 80
<gary4gar> can you say how to revert back?
<ubotu> New bug: #176469 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176469
<ubotu> New bug: #176919 in mydns "[mydns] [CVE-2007-2362] buffer overflow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176919
<ubotu> New bug: #176920 in wpasupplicant (main) "[wpasupplicant] [CVE-2007-6025] remote DoS (crash) vulnerability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176920
<ubotu> New bug: #176900 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany-gecko crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176900
<ubotu> New bug: #176922 in openoffice.org (main) "text wrap around photograph" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176922
<ubotu> New bug: #176924 in bmpx (universe) "BMPx need update in hardy. New 0.40.13 Stable published" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176924
<ubotu> New bug: #176925 in galeon (universe) "Please merge galeon 2.0.4-1 into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176925
<ubotu> New bug: #176926 in firefox (main) "A bug in Acer's enterprise portal.  Flash image displays on top of list items, which is different from the behavior in IE." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176926
<ubotu> New bug: #176927 in ia32-libs-kde (universe) "[ia32-libs-kde] Qt vulnerabilities inherited?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176927
<ubotu> New bug: #176929 in system-config-printer (main) "Requires icons it does not depend on" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176929
<ubotu> New bug: #176931 in lookup-el (universe) "[lookup-el] [CVE-2007-0237] possible local symlink attack" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176931
<ubotu> New bug: #176932 in ubuntu "system powers down after 10 hours, log says 'exiting on signal 15'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176932
<ubotu> New bug: #176930 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with TypeError in get()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176930
<ubotu> New bug: #176933 in ia32-libs (universe) "[hardy AMD64] libpcre missing from ia32-libs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176933
<ubotu> New bug: #173706 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer.py crashed with AttributeError in populateList()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173706
<ubotu> New bug: #176934 in lsb (main) "killproc routine removes PID file even if HUP is sent to process." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176934
<ubotu> New bug: #176549 in alsa-lib "Microphone not working with STAC9227 controller" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176549
<ubotu> New bug: #176936 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] URandR" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176936
<ubotu> New bug: #176938 in firefox (main) "Bloqueo de la ventana firefox al ejecutar videos de la página you tube" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176938
<ubotu> New bug: #176939 in gdm (main) "gdmsetup crashes in Romanian localization" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176939
<ubotu> New bug: #176941 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "periodic eclipse crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176941
<ubotu> New bug: #176942 in blender (universe) "blender-bin crashed with on compiz on intel i945" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176942
<ubotu> New bug: #176946 in ubuntu "cannot open .ogg files on vlc nor mplayer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176946
<ubotu> New bug: #176949 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Static IP configuration gives "default gateway IP address is invalid" error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176949
<ubotu> New bug: #176951 in libcommons-collections3-java (universe) "Move from universe to main due to OOo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176951
<ubotu> New bug: #176952 in commons-beanutils (universe) "Move from universe to main due to OOo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176952
<ubotu> New bug: #176953 in libcommons-lang-java (universe) "Move from universe to main due to OOo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176953
<ubotu> New bug: #176954 in flute-1.3-jfree (universe) "Move from universe to main due to OOo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176954
<ubotu> New bug: #176956 in libloader (universe) "Move from universe to main due to OOo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176956
<ubotu> New bug: #176957 in libfonts-java (universe) "Move from universe to main due to OOo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176957
<ubotu> New bug: #176958 in libformula (universe) "Move from universe to main due to OOo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176958
<ubotu> New bug: #176959 in libitext-java (universe) "Move from universe to main due to OOo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176959
<ubotu> New bug: #176955 in libjcommon-java (universe) "Move from universe to main due to OOo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176955
<ubotu> New bug: #176960 in libjakarta-poi-java (universe) "Move from universe to main due to OOo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176960
<ubotu> New bug: #176961 in jcommon-serializer (universe) "Move from universe to main due to OOo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176961
<ubotu> New bug: #176962 in libxml-java (universe) "Move from universe to main due to OOo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176962
<ubotu> New bug: #176963 in sacjava (universe) "Move from universe to main due to OOo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176963
<ubotu> New bug: #176967 in jfreereport (universe) "Move from universe to main due to OOo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176967
<ubotu> New bug: #176968 in neon27 (universe) "Move from universe to main due to OOo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176968
<ubotu> New bug: #176965 in librepository (universe) "Move from universe to main due to OOo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176965
<ubotu> New bug: #176966 in liblayout (universe) "Move from universe to main due to OOo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176966
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #176969 in ubuntu "no symols only tex in symbolbar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176969
<ubotu> New bug: #176970 in gnome-games (main) "gnome- games package provides package gnuchess, but doesn't provide gnuchess executable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176970
<ubotu> New bug: #176972 in irda-utils (main) "irda-utils installation/-f installation/upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176972
<bdmurray> pedro_: do you have any ideas about bug 119782?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119782 in ubuntu "Lose Bluetooth At Gnome Start" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/119782
<pedro_> bdmurray: let me see
<pedro_> bdmurray: i don't think that's a GNOME issue, but it would be nice to have some logs (syslog,messages, etc) to see what's going
<bdmurray> pedro_: okay, thanks
<pedro_> sure, np
<ubotu> New bug: #176973 in xmlsec1 (universe) "Move from universe to main due to OOo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176973
<ubotu> New bug: #176974 in pitivi (universe) "pitivi can't connect to esd sink" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176974
<ubotu> New bug: #176979 in tuxguitar (multiverse) "[needs-packaging] tuxguitar-alsa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176979
<ubotu> New bug: #176981 in tracker (main) "Add an option to tracker-applet to hide it" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176981
<ubotu> New bug: #176983 in meta-gnome2 (universe) ""Screens and Graphics" controls never save resolution or refresh rate settings (and is redundant with "Screen Resolution" controls)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176983
<ubotu> New bug: #176984 in ubuntu "update manager crash and doesn't update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176984
<ubotu> New bug: #176986 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin automaticaly crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176986
<warp10> Hi all!
<ubotu> New bug: #176987 in ubuntu ""no sound" by acer aspire 5720" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176987
<ubotu> New bug: #176990 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "nspluginwrapper libpcre.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176990
<ubotu> New bug: #176991 in verbiste (universe) "Candidate for version 0.1.19-0ubuntu2" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176991
<ubotu> New bug: #176992 in gnome-terminal (main) "Installed Ubuntu 7.1 - Internal ERR Failed to initialize HAL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176992
<ubotu> New bug: #176994 in zsh-lovers "Update Maintainer field in packages modified before DebianMaintainerField spec" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176994
<ubotu> New bug: #176996 in ubuntu "RipperX, Grip Repository does not install all dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176996
<ubotu> New bug: #176997 in recoll (universe) "Recoll package should recommend catdoc, antiword, xpdf and other helpers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176997
<ubotu> New bug: #176998 in ubuntu "Varkon CAD dependency problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176998
<ubotu> New bug: #177000 in rocklight (universe) "Rocklight deps?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177000
<ubotu> New bug: #177001 in rocklight (universe) "Rocklight only runs as Root" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177001
<ubotu> New bug: #177002 in iptables (main) "Include l7-filter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177002
<ubotu> New bug: #177003 in ubuntu "Screen saver logs out when "lock screen" is checked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177003
<ubotu> New bug: #177005 in ubuntu "Xorg freezes and the system doesn't response" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177005
<ubotu> New bug: #177006 in evolution (main) "While writing an e-mail there is a 3 seconds freeze" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177006
<ubotu> New bug: #177007 in file-roller (main) "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177007
<ubotu> New bug: #176947 in kde4libs (universe) "klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176947
<ubotu> New bug: #177008 in ikvm (universe) "pkg-config does not report proper path (dll's not installed in proper path)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177008
<ubotu> New bug: #177009 in thunderbird (main) "unable to put addresses from contact list into letter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177009
<ubotu> New bug: #177010 in amsn (universe) "Provide legend for lists in privacy tab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177010
<ubotu> New bug: #177015 in avidemux (multiverse) "Avidemux version outdated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177015
<ubotu> New bug: #177014 in nautilus (main) "nautilus doesn't always run correctly under fluxbox on gutsy i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177014
<ubotu> New bug: #177016 in openoffice.org (main) "impress doesn't import images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177016
<ubotu> New bug: #130924 in ubiquity "Ship additional package: dvb-utils" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/130924
<ubotu> New bug: #177017 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "forcedeth stops working after random (?) period" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177017
<calc> bug 131526
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131526 in openoffice.org "[gutsy] OpenOffice crashes/hangs with some Gtk themes (e.g. Crux)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131526
<ubotu> New bug: #153065 in mythbuntu "Silicon Dust HDHomerun COnfiguration Utlity is enabled by default" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153065
<ubotu> New bug: #177022 in pulseaudio (main) "package pulseaudio-module-hal 0.9.8-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177022
<ubotu> New bug: #177023 in ubuntu "Mahjongg will not leave fullscreen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177023
<ubotu> New bug: #177020 in ubuntu "Screensaver will not come on with torrent transfer active" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177020
<ubotu> New bug: #177024 in ubuntu "I can't mount my stick datatraveler reader 2gb of kingston" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177024
<ubotu> New bug: #177026 in linux-meta (main) "palm z22 won't sync" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177026
<ubotu> New bug: #177025 in brasero (main) "Brasero 0.6.90 release package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177025
<ubotu> New bug: #177027 in tracker (main) "notification icon window has no obvious way to close " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177027
<ubotu> New bug: #177028 in compiz (main) "Video Play back corrupted after making ANY change to Desktop Effects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177028
<ubotu> New bug: #177029 in compiz (main) "Video Play back corrupted after making ANY change to Desktop Effects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177029
<ubotu> New bug: #177032 in dash (main) "Regression with filename glob expanding" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177032
<ubotu> New bug: #177034 in gwenview (main) "Gwenview crashes frequently" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177034
<ubotu> New bug: #177030 in gtkpod-aac (multiverse) "Error in /usr/share/gtkpod-aac/scripts/convert-m4a2mp3.sh" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177030
<ubotu> New bug: #177031 in xfce4-battery-plugin (main) "Merge: xfce4-battery-plugin-0.5.0-3ubuntu1" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177031
<ubotu> New bug: #177033 in libept (main) "FTBFS: ept/runtest fails with recent dash version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177033
<ubotu> New bug: #157123 in lirc "Niveus Media remote wasn't listed in the install" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157123
<wolfger> bug #177036
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177036 in kdebase "unable to mount hard disks which are not already mounted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177036
<ubotu> New bug: #157228 in lirc "Mythbuntu dropdown list for remote controls does not include HP 5069-8344" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157228
<ubotu> New bug: #177035 in kdetoys-kde4 (universe) "debian/copyright is wrong" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177035
<ubotu> New bug: #177036 in kdebase (main) "unable to mount hard disks which are not already mounted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177036
<ubotu> New bug: #175091 in apport (main) "apport-qt crashed with IOError in _read_gzip_header()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175091
<ubotu> New bug: #177037 in ubuntu "The Kubuntu alternate installer CD lacks adsl support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177037
<fish__> is nautilus-share that stuff where i can select a folder in nautilus for sharing via samba?
<fish__> guess i found a bug, at least i would call it so
<ubotu> New bug: #177038 in gnome-speech (main) "Please merge gnome-speech 0.4.6-3 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177038
<ubotu> New bug: #177039 in openoffice.org (main) "OOo crashes when opening read-only document over SMB" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177039
<ubotu> New bug: #177040 in ubuntu "kde themes does not work in kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177040
<ubotu> New bug: #177042 in ubuntu "please let the user keep the artwork during the upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177042
<ubotu> New bug: #177043 in hal-info (main) "hald fails to start due to NULL rule" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177043
<ubotu> New bug: #177045 in openoffice.org (main) "[gutsy] Writer not parsing multi-page documents correctly." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177045
<ubotu> New bug: #177047 in gedit (main) "Saving over SSH can cause gedit to become unresponsive if there is trouble connecting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177047
<ubotu> New bug: #177048 in wireshark (universe) "editcap build is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177048
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-18
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> argh
<ubotu> New bug: #177051 in ldapscripts (universe) "scripts dont accept gnu long options ( eg --help)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177051
<ubotu> New bug: #177052 in ivritex (universe) "IvriTeX version is outdated (from 2003)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177052
<ubotu> New bug: #177053 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager does not successfully reconnect to a wireless network after resume from suspend to ram." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177053
<ubotu> New bug: #177055 in apport (main) "Integration of apport .crash files in KDE" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177055
<wolfger> I need a second opinion... should Bug #126861 be marked invalid?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126861 in ubuntu "OpenGL crashes x61s" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/126861
<ubotu> New bug: #177059 in openoffice.org2 "Can't untag bold nor cursive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177059
<blueyed> wolfger: no, it's not invalid IMHO, but gets fixed with each new driver (from scanning the forum post).
<blueyed> The bug could get assigned to the driver though. And the particular issue appears to be "fix released" (the crash), once the driver is in ubuntu.
<ubotu> New bug: #177061 in ubuntu "phpgroupware fails install subprocesspost exit status 1 (dup-of: 129146)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177061
<ubotu> New bug: #177063 in ndiswrapper (main) "bad tx-power report of ndiswrapper" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177063
<ubotu> New bug: #177062 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Xgl should be not run if card is blacklisted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177062
<wolfger> blueyed: what should the status be for now? In Progress? Fix committed?
<blueyed> wolfger: I've not read the linked forum thread really. He says that it's better now. Did he install other drivers? or just things from ubuntu?
<wolfger> I'm reading the rest of that thread now...
<wolfger> or skimming... lots of pages
<blueyed> wolfger: you may just set it to incomplete, assign it to you and ask the reporter, if there are still issues in Gutsy.
<wolfger> ok, sounds like a plan. Thanks
<nealmcb> any idea when the next bug day will be?
<bddebian> Every day is bug day! :)
<ubotu> New bug: #177064 in update-manager (main) "could not install libpam0g" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177064
<nealmcb> bddebian: :-)   I'm trying to get my loco team together on the next bug day and it takes advance warning
<bddebian> nealmcb: Ah :-)
<Hobbsee> nealmcb: today!
<ubotu> New bug: #177065 in update-manager (main) "could not install libpam-modules" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177065
<ubotu> New bug: #177066 in update-manager (main) "could not install login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177066
<nealmcb> the web page still says the 12th of dec
<Hobbsee> well, i hearby decree that one will be today.
<ubotu> New bug: #177068 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer sporatic failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177068
<ubotu> New bug: #177070 in openoffice.org (main) "OOImpress Comb transition hangs then next slide" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177070
<ubotu> New bug: #177071 in yelp (main) "Evolution has always been a problem to set up. Finally it Asks if I want to make it my default email client? That is good, but there is no way to make another email client my default email. In addition, I miss the windows style minimize and other buttons. An extra step is now required and this leads to less intuitiveness for newbie window converts." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177071
<ubotu> New bug: #177072 in pulseaudio (main) "AUDIODEV should be exported when using pulseaudio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177072
<ubotu> New bug: #177073 in ubuntu "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177073
<ubotu> New bug: #177074 in adept (main) "Adept should log its performed actions" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177074
<ubotu> New bug: #177075 in cupsys (main) "CUPS 1.3.x lists network interfaces only at startup (regression)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177075
<ubotu> New bug: #177076 in linux (main) "acpi-cpufreq doesn't allow >800Mhz on Fujistu T4220" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177076
<ubotu> New bug: #177077 in kdepim (main) "KNode - 550 Message headers fail syntax check" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177077
<ubotu> New bug: #177078 in gnome-desktop (main) "gnome desktop icons hide after some time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177078
<ubotu> New bug: #177079 in wine (universe) "Error Number 0x80040707" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177079
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<ubotu> New bug: #177081 in evince (main) "[gutsy] Evince is printing garbage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177081
<ubotu> New bug: #177082 in x264 (multiverse) "x264 Upgrade available in Debien Multimedia" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177082
<gary4gar> hello, Is there anyone who can help me compiling the drivers for my video card(VIA)?
<gary4gar> bug #43154
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 43154 in xserver-xorg-video-via "freezes with 3D applications on VIA Unichrome K8M800, KM400" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/43154
<warp10> Hi all!
<harrisony> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-bugs!
<ubotu> New bug: #177085 in ubuntu "Multiple VNC server sessions and GNOME applets" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177085
<ubotu> New bug: #177088 in gnome-orca (main) "Please upload new upstream version of gnome-orca 2.21.4." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177088
<ubotu> New bug: #177089 in ubuntu "SoundBlaster Live!  5.1 digital." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177089
<gary4gar> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-bugs!
<ubotu> New bug: #177090 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177090
<owh> Hiya, before I log a bug for gtkdialog, I'm trying to determine what I'm seeing because I can only see one hit on google with someone with the same problem. I'm using the bash event driven example here: http://linux.pte.hu/~pipas/gtkdialog/ (the one that starts with "#! /usr/bin/gtkdialog -e" and I see the error described here in post #8: http://www.linuxin.dk/forum/index.php?ops=linuxin&fmode=vis&visid=29260&grid=26
<owh> The included examples all work fine, except for /usr/share/doc/gtkdialog/examples/90.00-event_driven which gives the same error.
<owh> I suspect it has something to do with the #! -e option
<owh> Am I really seeing a dash <> bash error?
<owh> Should I just log this as a bug as it stands?
<ubotu> New bug: #177095 in apport (main) "apport-cli missing dependency: python-xdg" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177095
<ubotu> New bug: #177096 in ubuntu "cd not recognized during installation process" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177096
<ubotu> New bug: #177093 in gtkdialog (universe) "Event driven example fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177093
<motin_0_> is there a gpg key for the dbgsym repos?
<motin_0_> cant use apport-retrace as i complains on "gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found"
<ubotu> New bug: #177097 in ubuntu "nvidia-glx-new driver in gutsy 64 freezes the system with Geforce 7300" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177097
<ubotu> New bug: #177099 in slocate (main) "package slocate 3.1-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177099
<ubotu> New bug: #177101 in missingpy (universe) "libghc6-missingpy-dev needs directory to configure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177101
<ubotu> New bug: #177103 in thunar (main) "Ctrl+V hotkey (paste) not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177103
<ubotu> New bug: #177104 in ubuntu "Linux, LSB and Ubuntu need a system wide units setting (imperial/metric)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177104
<ubotu> New bug: #177105 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Unable to create CD/DVD. No files selected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177105
<ubotu> New bug: #177106 in nautilus (main) "No previews in Nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177106
<ubotu> New bug: #177110 in openoffice.org (main) "Se cuelga en esquema numerado" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177110
<gary4gar> !info xserver-xorg-video-via
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-via: X.Org X server -- VIA display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.2.2-2 (gutsy), package size 146 kB, installed size 444 kB
<ubotu> New bug: #177111 in user-setup (main) "Add gid preseeding support" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177111
<ubotu> New bug: #177069 in ubuntu-jp-improvement "ユーザー切替えがおかしい (dup-of: 34334)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177069
<ubotu> New bug: #177112 in ubuntu "shortcuts placed in wrong folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177112
<ubotu> New bug: #177114 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice Writer toolbar don't stay in on screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177114
<ubotu> New bug: #177115 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic package manager returns "E: python-opengl: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" after installing programs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177115
<ubotu> New bug: #177124 in brasero (main) "Brasero does not honor speed setting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177124
<ubotu> New bug: #177126 in xscreensaver (main) "please merge xscreensaver 5.04-2 from Debian unstable main" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177126
<ubotu> New bug: #177127 in clamav (universe) "ClamAV 0.91.2 is OUTDATED! Please upgrade it to version 0.92" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177127
<ubotu> New bug: #177128 in mail-notification (universe) "[hardy] does not work with evolution anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177128
<ubotu> New bug: #177129 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Laptop lid close button dosen't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177129
<ubotu> New bug: #177132 in inetutils (universe) "inetd does not work with any ftpd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177132
<ubotu> New bug: #177046 in gnome-vfs (main) "gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177046
<ubotu> New bug: #177133 in libmail-imapclient-perl (universe) "[hardy] Missing SSL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177133
<ubotu> New bug: #177137 in network-manager (main) "gutsy network manager does not check active physical connection on boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177137
<ubotu> New bug: #177144 in libgnomekbd (main) "Please sponsor libgnomekbd 2.21.4.1 into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177144
<ubotu> New bug: #177148 in gnome-speech (main) "Please sponsor gnome-speech 0.4.17 into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177148
<ubotu> New bug: #177083 in binutils (main) "as crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177083
<ubotu> New bug: #177138 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Display will not start because bad frecuency choosed by Intel i810 driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177138
<ubotu> New bug: #177139 in ubuntu "Brightness up/down doesn't work in hardy/alpha1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177139
<ubotu> New bug: #177141 in ubuntu "Restricted drivers administration does not exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177141
<ubotu> New bug: #177142 in ubuntu "Redundancy in USB Disk dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177142
<ubotu> New bug: #177143 in ubuntu "Double entries in "Create New" menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177143
<ubotu> New bug: #177145 in ubuntu "hardy: sudo filters out http_proxy variable? " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177145
<ubotu> New bug: #177146 in ubuntu "Touchpad sensitivity low on HP nx9105" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177146
<ubotu> New bug: #177150 in cherokee (universe) "Please sync cherokee 0.5.6-4  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177150
<ubotu> New bug: #177151 in apparmor (main) "klogd upgrade hangs when apparmor profile is in use." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177151
<ubotu> New bug: #177152 in ubuntu "Users/Accounts Manager - Cannot use Underscores in Account Name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177152
<ubotu> New bug: #127580 in lame (multiverse) "lame crashed with SIGSEGV in decodeMP3()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/127580
<ubotu> New bug: #150166 in gftp "gftp-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150166
<ubotu> New bug: #177154 in cdrtools (multiverse) "cdrtools is undistributable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177154
<ubotu> New bug: #177157 in qhull (universe) "Please sync qhull 2003.1-8  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177157
<ubotu> New bug: #177158 in ubuntu "Please package xml-commons-external" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177158
<ubotu> New bug: #177159 in xfsprogs (main) "XFS library" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177159
<ubotu> New bug: #177160 in ubuntu "External monitor switching dosen't works properly on HP nx9105" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177160
<ubotu> New bug: #177161 in python-distutils-extra (main) "clean --all should remove generated .pot" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177161
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Hobbsee> !ping
<bddebian> Boo
 * persia wonders if bddebian scared ubotu away
<bddebian> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #177163 in peercast (universe) "please merge peercast 0.1217.toots.20060314-5 (universe) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177163
<ubotu> New bug: #177166 in linux-meta (main) "USB UIRT: uirt2_raw: checksum error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177166
<ubotu> New bug: #177168 in firefox (main) "Bloqueo de firefox al abrir pestañas simultáneas" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177168
<ubotu> New bug: #177169 in libflickrnet (universe) "MIR: Please include libflickrnet in hardy main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177169
<ubotu> New bug: #177170 in firefox (main) "FIREFOX randomly fails to complete loading of a page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177170
<ubotu> New bug: #177172 in ubuntu "Cannot mount volume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177172
<ubotu> New bug: #177173 in python-distutils-extra (main) "clean does not remove build/mo" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177173
<ubotu> New bug: #177175 in python-distutils-extra (main) "FAQ mentions "build_l10n", but it is actually "build_i18n"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177175
<ubotu> New bug: #177186 in evolution (main) "Evolution: Unable to open mail boxes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177186
<ubotu> New bug: #177178 in ubuntu "text tool: first two letters inverted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177178
<ubotu> New bug: #177181 in tzdata (main) "wrong America/Indiana/Petersburg for 2008 and up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177181
<ubotu> New bug: #177182 in derivations (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync derivations 0.5.20071110-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177182
<ubotu> New bug: #177183 in openoffice.org (main) "[gutsy] OpenOffice missing library for odbc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177183
<ubotu> New bug: #177185 in ubuntu "Lohit Hindi Font imports wrong size characters from outside fonts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177185
<ubotu> New bug: #177187 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Calc Chart Legend will not resize" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177187
<ubotu> New bug: #177189 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_free1()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177189
<ubotu> New bug: #177190 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177190
<ubotu> New bug: #177192 in foo2zjs (main) "Must select printer in PageSetup before printing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177192
<ubotu> New bug: #177193 in firefox (main) "pb with photo display. It remains hiden in the back screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177193
<ubotu> New bug: #177194 in strigi (main) "kubuntu strigi stops, refuses to start daemon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177194
<ubotu> New bug: #177198 in alacarte (main) "alacarte crashed with TypeError in on_item_tree_cursor_changed() (dup-of: 175602)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177198
<ubotu> New bug: #177199 in alacarte (main) "alacarte crashed with TypeError in on_item_tree_cursor_changed() (dup-of: 175602)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177199
<ubotu> New bug: #175500 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer.py crashed with IOError in setPPDPageSize()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175500
<ubotu> New bug: #176216 in system-config-printer (main) "Ubuntu 7.10 freezes installing Brother HL 1050 laserprinter par." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176216
<ubotu> New bug: #148823 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer.py crashed with AttributeError in fillMakeList()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148823
<ubotu> New bug: #159212 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer crashed" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159212
<ubotu> New bug: #173115 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer.py crashed with AttributeError in on_entSMBURI_changed()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173115
<ubotu> New bug: #177203 in dosbox (universe) "Imperfect text information in .desktop file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177203
<ubotu> New bug: #148256 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer.py crashed with AttributeError in on_btnIPPBrowseOk_clicked()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148256
<greg-g> why does ubotu tell us about old bugs and call them new?  (like that spurt of 4 related to system-config-printer)
<ubotu> New bug: #177204 in xtide-data (universe) "Please merge xtide-data-20040203-3 from debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177204
<ubotu> New bug: #177206 in labyrinth (universe) "labyrinth crashed with AttributeError in find_ends()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177206
<ubotu> New bug: #177197 in gtk+2.0 (main) "VMware causes all Gtk applications to crash when any key is pressed" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177197
<bdmurray> greg-g: looking
<bdmurray> I think that one got unmarked as being private
<bdmurray> greg-g: ubotu works off bug mail and this would be seen as a "new" bug as private ones don't generate mail to the bugs mailing list
<greg-g> bdmurray: ahh, I see, thanks
<bdmurray> no problem
<ubotu> New bug: #177226 in update-manager (main) "Xubuntu [Gutsy Gibbon] Update Manager Fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177226
<ubotu> New bug: #177227 in firefox (main) "US English spelling is incorrectly marked as misspelled, treated as UK English" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177227
<ubotu> New bug: #177233 in ubuntu "Functions are not supported in mysql-query-browser 1.2.5 beta" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177233
<ubotu> New bug: #177231 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "upgrade gspca module from version 1.00.12 to 1.00.18" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177231
<ubotu> New bug: #177234 in vte (main) "Please merge vte 0.16.11-1 (main) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177234
<ubotu> New bug: #177235 in ubuntu "slow USB 2.0 drive: it's mounted as USB 1.0, not USB 2.0!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177235
<ubotu> New bug: #177228 in adept (main) "Adept Manager crashes with a SIGSEGV after update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177228
<ubotu> New bug: #177237 in gnome-terminal (main) "i couldn't install updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177237
<ubotu> New bug: #177240 in ubuntu "64bit Ubuntu,Kubuntu,Edubuntu no longer finish booting on my Toshiba A215" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177240
<ubotu> New bug: #177244 in vim (main) "gvimrc columns not respected (Metacity stretching window)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177244
<ubotu> New bug: #177243 in ubuntu "UbuntuME:  Bash command completion puts backslash in front of beginning dollar sign" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177243
<ubotu> New bug: #177245 in monotone (universe) "mtn di should work as a shortcut for mtn diff" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177245
<ubotu> New bug: #177246 in gnome-games (main) "Play  time for Mahjong is wrong." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177246
<ubotu> New bug: #177247 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashs when a buddy, who deleted you from his list,writes you a message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177247
<ubotu> New bug: #177248 in kiso (universe) "kiso does not build because wrong libcdio calls / wrong dynamic dependency" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177248
<ubotu> New bug: #177251 in slang2 (main) "slrn: space in minibuffer causes screen to scroll up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177251
<ubotu> New bug: #177253 in ipython (universe) "magic function whos not working in ipython" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177253
<ubotu> New bug: #177254 in update-manager (main) "status stops updating on preinst failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177254
<ubotu> New bug: #177262 in mozilla-firefox "firefox -ProfileManager does not open profile manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177262
<ubotu> New bug: #177263 in initramfs-tools (main) "forced load of examples/modules: documentation fix" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177263
<ubotu> New bug: #177267 in mgetty (universe) "Please merge mgetty 1.1.36-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177267
<ubotu> New bug: #177268 in python-pgsql (universe) "python-pgsql - stacktrace when using arrays" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177268
<ubotu> New bug: #177255 in linux (main) "[Hardy Desktop amd64 Alpha 1 - 20071215] screen remains black when booting livecd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177255
<ubotu> New bug: #177271 in slocate (main) "package slocate 3.1-1.1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177271
<ubotu> New bug: #177272 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177272
<ubotu> New bug: #177277 in fontconfig (main) "fontconfig-2.5 claims "No fonts found"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177277
<ubotu> New bug: #177278 in ktorrent (main) "ktorrent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177278
<ubotu> New bug: #177279 in ubuntu "inconsistency in install processes of Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177279
<ubotu> New bug: #177280 in nspr (main) "[hardy] epiphany does noet start, libplds4.so not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177280
<ubotu> New bug: #177283 in kcheckgmail (universe) "Please sync kcheckgmail 0.5.7.4-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177283
<ubotu> New bug: #177284 in gkrellm (universe) "package gkrellmd 2.3.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177284
<ubotu> New bug: #177285 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Boot failure on Dapper Drake - 2.6.15-29-686" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177285
<ubotu> New bug: #177287 in tuxpaint-stamps (main) "[tuxpaint-stamps] package is too large and needs splitting into a default package and extras" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177287
<ubotu> New bug: #177288 in ubuntu "Cannot move maximized window with keyboard on duel monitors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177288
<ubotu> New bug: #177290 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplugin-nonfree doesn't install on Dapper Drake" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177290
<ubotu> New bug: #177291 in ubuntu "youtube videos won't play" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177291
<ubotu> New bug: #177292 in firefox (main) "periodic internet crash, evolution and firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177292
<ubotu> New bug: #127757 in nicotine (universe) "nicotine crashed with AttributeError in UrlEvent()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/127757
<ubotu> New bug: #177298 in ubuntu "Cannot highlighti text on multiple windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177298
<ubotu> New bug: #177295 in ubuntu "ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177295
<ubotu> New bug: #177301 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "6.06.2 installation in vmware resulted in kernel-oops" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177301
<ubotu> New bug: #177308 in nginx (universe) "nginx in gutsy is missing many useful modules compiled in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177308
<ubotu> New bug: #177345 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird creates a lot of "tmprules-NNN.dat" files in /tmp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177345
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-19
<ubotu> New bug: #177346 in nautilus (main) "printer canon dose not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177346
<ubotu> New bug: #177347 in gtkdialog (universe) "Examples refer to the wrong executable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177347
<ubotu> New bug: #177349 in gnucash-docs (universe) "Mistake in gnucash documentation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177349
<ubotu> New bug: #177350 in lvm2 (main) "pvresize can't shrink PVs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177350
<ubotu> New bug: #177352 in ubuntu "vert flickering, up and downWARBLE!!!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177352
<ubotu> New bug: #177354 in firefox (main) "firefox continually crashes loading pdf on redirect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177354
<ubotu> New bug: #177355 in kubuntu-meta (main) "graphic tool for the scanner configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177355
<ubotu> New bug: #177358 in ubuntu "firefox chrash permanently- 7 times while trying send this report" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177358
<ubotu> New bug: #177359 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer.py crashed with SIGSEGV in PyObject_Malloc()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177359
<ubotu> New bug: #177360 in ion3 (multiverse) "ion3 in Gutsy doesn't follow author's License" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177360
<ubotu> New bug: #177361 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "package flashplugin-nonfree 9.0.115.0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177361
<ubotu> New bug: #177364 in firefox (main) "no video image, sound only, on fox news site using adobe flash player 9 on an ubuntu system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177364
<ubotu> New bug: #145720 in awn-extras "Stacks unusable with focus-follows-mouse (dup-of: 139997)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145720
<ubotu> New bug: #177366 in ubuntu "misspelling found - lowercase 'w' in 'wine'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177366
<ubotu> New bug: #177367 in ion3 (multiverse) "Please remove ion3 from hardy" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177367
<ubotu> New bug: #177375 in software-properties (main) "Wrong display of key name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177375
<ubotu> New bug: #177377 in aptitude (main) "aptitude crashed with SIGSEGV when calling aptitude changelog <package that does not exist>" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177377
<ubotu> New bug: #177378 in ubuntu "ear phone and mic jack inoperable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177378
<persia> Hobbsee: Where's the core or the trace for that?  Hard to find the problem with the information available :(
<Hobbsee> persia: dunno.  i thought apport would fix it
<Hobbsee> hrm, odd.
<persia> Hobbsee: Maybe there's some apport magic I don't understand, but the lack of trace text in the description makes me think apport doesn't have the data it needs.
<Hobbsee> i wonder why it didn't
<Hobbsee> it uploaded it in the first place.  i susppect LP ate it
<persia> If LP stole it and is feeding apport-retracer, maybe we just have to wait...
<Hobbsee> persia: it should be easy enough to reproduce
<persia> Hobbsee: Should, but Fujitsu can't, so I suspect some other factor is involved.
<Hobbsee> oh, core dump gets removed when it becomes public, i think
<blueyed> Yes, when it got retraced successfully.
<persia> blueyed: Right, but this didn't even get the description trace entry.
<Hobbsee> it never got retraced
<blueyed> Cannot reproduce it either.
<Hobbsee> odd
<persia> Hobbsee: invalid: aptitude hates you.  Submit an apport crash when you can get one.
<Hobbsee> persia: yeah.  now apport hates me, and wont trigger
<persia> I suggest fixing apport, and then breaking aptitude again.
<ubotu> New bug: #177382 in postgresql-8.2 (main) "pg_dump produces invalid SQL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177382
<ubotu> New bug: #177384 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "6.06.2 installation in vmware resulted in kernel-oops in ext3_forget" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177384
<ubotu> New bug: #145462 in bzr-gtk (universe) "olive-gtk crashed with "ImportError: No module named dialog"" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145462
<ubotu> New bug: #177388 in ubuntu "Both Ubuntu & Kubuntu 7.10 Live CD installations fail at "install grub"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177388
<ubotu> New bug: #177389 in ubuntu "postgrey crash cleaning main database during delivery" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177389
<ubotu> New bug: #177397 in update-manager (main) "bug in update-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177397
<ubotu> New bug: #177398 in tracker (main) "tray icon appears even when tracker is disabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177398
<ubotu> New bug: #177400 in nautilus-share (universe) ""Sharing services are not installed"-Dialog returns without any warnings when there are no such packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177400
<Burgundavia> bdmurray: you still up?
<ubotu> New bug: #177406 in update-manager (main) "Could not install 'tzdata'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177406
<ubotu> New bug: #177407 in update-manager (main) "Could not install 'tzdata'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177407
<ubotu> New bug: #177408 in libnet-server-perl (main) "Please upgrade to 0.97" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177408
<ubotu> New bug: #177410 in network-manager (main) "When logging off from wireless network, DNS settings remain the same" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177410
<ubotu> New bug: #177419 in subversion (main) "Please include svnsync notes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177419
<ubotu> New bug: #177428 in ubuntu "Gutsy shutdown window needs 15 seconds to appear when using restricted graphic drivers " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177428
<ubotu> New bug: #177430 in linux-meta (main) "USB 1.1 automatic fallback if 2.0 fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177430
<ubotu> New bug: #177425 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "No mount of nfs4 partition with kernel 2.6.22-14-generic possible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177425
<ubotu> New bug: #177431 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany-gecko crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177431
<ubotu> New bug: #177399 in evolution-exchange (main) "evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV in ldap_int_select()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177399
<ubotu> New bug: #177433 in ubuntu "black horizontal bars/glitching on display in bottom right hand corner of screen " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177433
<ubotu> New bug: #177434 in pam (main) "Distribution Upgrade stops at libpam0g" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177434
<ubotu> New bug: #177435 in ubuntu "mplayer sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177435
<ubotu> New bug: #177252 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177252
<ubotu> New bug: #177351 in evince (main) "evince crashed with SIGSEGV in CairoOutputDev::setCairo()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177351
<ubotu> New bug: #177436 in thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird cant manage 150 single jpg attachments" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177436
<ubotu> New bug: #135003 in labyrinth (universe) "labyrinth crashed with OSError in get_save_dir() (dup-of: 97064)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135003
<ubotu> New bug: #177437 in update-notifier (main) "Daily note to .xsession-errors about "no cdrom: disk"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177437
<ubotu> New bug: #177438 in update-manager (main) "Wish: distinct visual indication for skipped updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177438
<ubotu> New bug: #177439 in ubuntu "Mounting NFS Shares Causes System Freeze After Kernel Update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177439
<ubotu> New bug: #177440 in gcc-defaults (main) "Missing package g++-4.1.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177440
<ubotu> New bug: #177441 in evince (main) "Finnish translation: ‘Avaa linkkki’ should read ‘Avaa linkki’" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177441
<ubotu> New bug: #177442 in ubiquity (main) "DebconfError" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177442
<ubotu> New bug: #177443 in photoprint (universe) "photoprint should recommend or require icc-profiles package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177443
<ubotu> New bug: #177444 in gimp-help (main) "gimp-help 2+0.13-1 produces uninstallable binaries:" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177444
<ubotu> New bug: #177191 in php5 (main) "php5-cgi crashed with SIGSEGV in virtual_file_ex()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177191
<ubotu> New bug: #177195 in php5 (main) "php5-cgi crashed with SIGSEGV in realpath@@GLIBC_2.3()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177195
<ubotu> New bug: #177446 in language-support-zh (main) "language-support-zh 1:7.10+20070626 produces uninstallable binaries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177446
<ubotu> New bug: #177448 in linux-meta (main) "linux-meta 2.6.24.2.1 produces uninstallable binaries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177448
<ubotu> New bug: #177451 in ubuntu "add numlock warning to login windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177451
<ubotu> New bug: #177455 in gnome-utils (main) "Wishlist: baobab: network drives show user quota if available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177455
<ubotu> New bug: #177449 in empathy (universe) "empathy-chat-chandler crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177449
<ubotu> New bug: #177457 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Gutsy] Kernel panic on boot, "run-init: nuking initramfs contents: Directory not empty" (dup-of: 155689)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177457
<ubotu> New bug: #177458 in darcs (universe) "darcs shouldn't need an MTA just to send mail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177458
<ubotu> New bug: #177460 in evolution (main) "Invalid date value" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177460
<ubotu> New bug: #177459 in totem (main) "totem.desktop contains invalid MIME type '-e'" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177459
<ubotu> New bug: #177462 in galeon (universe) "galeon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177462
<ubotu> New bug: #177465 in kdebase (main) "Cannot use / character in remote:/ network folders" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177465
<ubotu> New bug: #177466 in ubuntu "Font hinting doesn't work properly in Dapper Drake" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177466
<ubotu> New bug: #177473 in beagle (main) "New upstream release (0.3.1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177473
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #177471 in ubuntu ""Installer crashed" during installation at about 74%" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177471
<ubotu> New bug: #177477 in libglazedlists-java (multiverse) "Fix FTBFS by adding java-gcj-compat-dev as build dependency" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177477
<ubotu> New bug: #177479 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177479
<ubotu> New bug: #177480 in firefox (main) "Flash plugin not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177480
<ubotu> New bug: #177483 in squirrelmail (universe) "Please sync squirrelmail 2:1.4.13-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177483
<ubotu> New bug: #127904 in notification-daemon (main) "notification-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/127904
<ubotu> New bug: #177492 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "EXA is balls-achingly slow (945)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177492
<ubotu> New bug: #177486 in xchat-gnome (main) "temporarily locks up while connecting to networks" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177486
<Pici> Hrm... not really appropriate for a bug report.
<ubotu> New bug: #177489 in bind (universe) "loss of masters causing bind to become unresponsive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177489
<ubotu> New bug: #177490 in ubuntu "X server is restarted only" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177490
<ubotu> New bug: #177493 in acpi (main) "DELL Inspiron 6400 won't come back after trying to resume from hibernate with lid closed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177493
<ubotu> New bug: #177236 in xchat-gnome (main) "xchat-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV in _gdk_keymap_key_is_modifier() (dup-of: 177197)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177236
<ubotu> New bug: #177494 in ubuntu "samsung 2232bw 22" widescreen wrong resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177494
<ubotu> New bug: #177496 in ubuntu "Ubuntu needs an archive of old deb packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177496
<ubotu> New bug: #177499 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org PDF export incorectness" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177499
<ubotu> New bug: #177501 in firefox (main) "[Hardy 8.04 alpha 1, Firefox 2.0.0.10]  Mouse-over navigation submenus are behind adjacent frame containing an Adobe Flash Player 9 display. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177501
<ubotu> New bug: #177487 in update-manager (main) "Restart required dialogue issues" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177487
<ubotu> New bug: #177488 in compiz (main) "Hangs on intel i945 (I think when alt-tabbing)" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177488
<ubotu> New bug: #177502 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox it's closed only without doing anything" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177502
<ubotu> New bug: #177503 in firestarter (universe) "Firestarter exits with segmentation fault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177503
<ubotu> New bug: #149686 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in _syncXorgConfig() (dup-of: 147721)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149686
<ubotu> New bug: #149811 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in _syncXorgConfig() (dup-of: 147721)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149811
<ubotu> New bug: #177504 in kde-guidance (main) "guidance-power-manager crashes on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177504
<ubotu> New bug: #177506 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177506
<ubotu> New bug: #177507 in openoffice.org (main) "Grafiken Symbolleisten" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177507
<ubotu> New bug: #177510 in compiz (main) "Impossible to switch workspace when VirtualBox is opened" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177510
<ubotu> New bug: #177511 in synaptic (main) "synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177511
<ubotu> New bug: #177509 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer won't release fullscreen" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177509
<ubotu> New bug: #177512 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Heavy network performance problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177512
<ubotu> New bug: #177514 in firefox (main) "firefox 64-bit IcedTea java not working." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177514
<ubotu> New bug: #177518 in ubuntu "blender causes hard freeze" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177518
<ubotu> New bug: #177522 in totem (main) "only shoes top  portion of vidio. Top of window blank" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177522
<ubotu> New bug: #177524 in ubuntu "Tracker has a strange behaviour with word "just"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177524
<ubotu> New bug: #177528 in qmail (multiverse) "please package qmail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177528
<ubotu> New bug: #177530 in libbonobo (main) "OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177530
<ubotu> New bug: #177532 in ubuntu "I can't umount my pendrive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177532
<ubotu> New bug: #177533 in traverso (universe) "[Sync request] please sync traverso 0.42.0 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177533
<ubotu> New bug: #177534 in ubuntu "MPlayer crashed by bad usage of CPU/FPU/RAM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177534
<ubotu> New bug: #177537 in clamav (universe) "Remote Code Execution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177537
<ubotu> New bug: #177539 in makedev (main) "makedev does not remove rc.d links after upgrade from dapper" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177539
<ubotu> New bug: #177540 in grub (main) "spelling mistake in /usr/share/bug/grub/presubj" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177540
<ubotu> New bug: #177542 in ubuntu "fsck should not run at boot periodically!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177542
<ubotu> New bug: #177543 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install search function crashes the application" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177543
<ubotu> New bug: #177545 in emerald (universe) "emerald unable to fetch any themes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177545
<ubotu> New bug: #177547 in gnome-media (main) "gnome-volume-control does not affect the output volume " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177547
<ubotu> New bug: #177548 in ubuntu "4G RAM on Thinkpad T61p" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177548
<ubotu> New bug: #177550 in xine-lib (main) "xine won't run libdvdcss2 when you put a DVD in the drive and xine autoruns DVD's" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177550
<ubotu> New bug: #177554 in hotkey-setup (main) "Fujitsu p7120d hotkey codes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177554
<ubotu> New bug: #177555 in gnome-keyring (main) "gnome-gpg stopped working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177555
<ubotu> New bug: #177556 in ubuntu "La conexiòn inalámbrica a internet se bloquea" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177556
<ubotu> New bug: #177560 in openrpg (universe) "OpenRPG current version is out of date." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177560
<ubotu> New bug: #177559 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "package nvidia-glx-new None failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig', which is also in package nvidia-xconfig" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177559
<ubotu> New bug: #177562 in milter-greylist (universe) "fails to create socket directory at startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177562
<ubotu> New bug: #177563 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[hardy] users-admin crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 174915)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177563
<ubotu> New bug: #177566 in kdepim (main) "marking a recurring kontact to-do as complete causes application crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177566
<ubotu> New bug: #177569 in bitpim (universe) "Crash during phonebook import" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177569
<ubotu> New bug: #177570 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[hardy] two batteries display when left clicking on g-p-m" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177570
<ubotu> New bug: #177574 in firefox (main) "dueling popup menus on some sites" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177574
<ubotu> New bug: #177575 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "Hardy: nvidia-glx-new (100.14.19+2.6.24.2-2.7) breaks X" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177575
<ubotu> New bug: #177576 in linux (main) "rt2x00 badly broken in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177576
<ubotu> New bug: #177577 in adept (main) "adept crash after removing "kdmtheme" 1.2.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177577
<ubotu> New bug: #177578 in ubuntu "Hardy Fails to Load X After Updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177578
<ubotu> New bug: #177579 in nautilus (main) "nautilus freezes on opening ftp connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177579
<ubotu> New bug: #177580 in file-roller (main) "crashes when opening a .arj archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177580
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-20
<ubotu> New bug: #177583 in linux-meta (main) "AVerTV DVB-T Super 007 support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177583
<ubotu> New bug: #177588 in openoffice.org (main) "Comas disappear when exporting to pdf. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177588
<ubotu> New bug: #177589 in ubuntu "Ubuntu completely halts when you run out of RAM." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177589
<ubotu> New bug: #177585 in linux-meta (main) "No Core2Duo optimized kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177585
<ubotu> New bug: #177586 in ubuntu "no sound and i cannot enable any detskop effect on intel965cart" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177586
<ubotu> New bug: #177587 in ubuntu "reproducible kontakt/kmail crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177587
<ubotu> New bug: #160041 in awn "Can't hover over balloon (dup-of: 139997)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160041
<ubotu> New bug: #164774 in getdeb.net "avidemux corrupted" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164774
<ubotu> New bug: #177593 in gnome-panel (main) "have an emachine, just updated to latest - needed a reboot - video card not recognized afterwards" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177593
<ubotu> New bug: #177594 in ubuntu "AM PM Date time format not found in Spanish Colombia locales" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177594
<ubotu> New bug: #177595 in ubuntu "Ubuntu installer configures bad usplash (Ubuntu Gutsy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177595
<ubotu> New bug: #177597 in ubiquity (main) "7.10 installer crashed trying TimezoneApply" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177597
<ubotu> New bug: #177598 in ubuntu "security upgrade rewrites partition table and leaves machine unbootable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177598
<ubotu> New bug: #177601 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "2nd Camera not recognized when connected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177601
<ubotu> New bug: #177610 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "libmysqld.a: could not read symbols: Bad value" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177610
<ubotu> New bug: #177611 in bluez-utils (main) "package bluez-utils 3.22-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177611
<ubotu> New bug: #177612 in ubuntu "autofs fails to mount " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177612
<ubotu> New bug: #177615 in flightgear (universe) "New upstream version: 1.00" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177615
<ubotu> New bug: #177617 in ghemical (universe) "GThread-ERROR **: GThread system may only be initialized once." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177617
<ubotu> New bug: #177620 in pbuilder (main) "pbuilder-satisfy depends can't seem to handle apps backported by prevu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177620
<ubotu> New bug: #146937 in galeon (universe) "galeon crashed with SIGSEGV in print_printer_combo_cb()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146937
<ubotu> New bug: #177624 in linux (main) "iwl3945 has very poor signal reception, whereas ipw3945 works perfectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177624
<ubotu> New bug: #177622 in firefox (main) "Firefox just stops connecting after a short time online." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177622
<ubotu> New bug: #177623 in ubiquity (main) "autopartitioning doesn't work in localized ubiquity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177623
<ubotu> New bug: #177625 in yelp (main) "ecran et affichages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177625
<ubotu> New bug: #177627 in gnome-panel (main) "getting blank Desk2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177627
<ubotu> New bug: #177628 in ubuntu "Wrong Exec= in desktop files in koffice 2.0 package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177628
<ubotu> New bug: #177629 in empathy (universe) "Please sponsor empathy 0.21.4 into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177629
<ubotu> New bug: #177631 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Please merge gnome-power-manager 2.20.2-1 (main) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177631
<ubotu> New bug: #177632 in flumotion (universe) "missing required package to start manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177632
<Usiu> Hi
<Usiu>  Where I can get Ubuntu installer with latest xorg intel driver. The one included in gutsy 7.10 is buggy for some intel cards and cause black screen. On Debian I was using old one precompiled for new API. Now its fixed in debian and current git.
<markvandenborre> what should I do with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-bad0.10/+bug/111555
<ubotu> New bug: #177633 in ubuntu "popup menu not visible when using dual-monitor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177633
<ubotu> New bug: #177634 in squashfs (main) "cannot mount squashfs from hardy's desktop CDs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177634
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111555 in gstreamer "totem/gstreamer cannot play midi files" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<markvandenborre> there's an upstream source package for gstreamer-plugins-bad that includes midi support
<markvandenborre> since before gutsy now
<markvandenborre> software midi playback support in gstreamer is perfectly possible, it's just not packaged
<markvandenborre> should I file a new bug about that?
<markvandenborre> the information is already present in #111555, it's just hidden very deep
<markvandenborre> in the comments
<DarkMageZ> markvandenborre, ask slomo about it.
<markvandenborre> DarkMageZ, thx for the hint
<markvandenborre> slomo, ^^?
<ubotu> New bug: #177635 in linux-meta (main) "[hardy] regression: 2.6.24 kernel oopses on suspend to ram" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177635
<pochu> markvandenborre: if it's hidden in the commends, update the description :)
<markvandenborre> pochu, a bit hard if you're not the reporter
<markvandenborre> :)
<pochu> markvandenborre: why? There's an 'Edit Description/tags' link in the top left menu
<pochu> markvandenborre: feel free to use it even if you are not the reporter ;-)
<markvandenborre> oh, didn't know that was the case
<markvandenborre> hm, even then, looking at it more closely, this is not really the place
<markvandenborre> should be filed separately
<markvandenborre> sorry for taking your time
<pochu> No wooorries :-)
<markvandenborre> the bug speaks of totem, but gstreamer-plugins0.10-bad should really be fixed first
<seb128> you can reassign a bug or open a task on an another component
<pochu> And I don't think there's a bug in totem, is there?
<markvandenborre> no, it's the underlaying layer
<pochu> bug 111555
<markvandenborre> this is so important to so many musicians
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111555 in gstreamer "totem/gstreamer cannot play midi files" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/111555
<markvandenborre> I reassigned it just before coming here, from gstreamer to gst-plugins0.10-bad, sorry for the mess
<markvandenborre> filing a new one
<pochu> markvandenborre: why would you file a new report?
<ubotu> New bug: #177636 in acpi-support (main) "sleep broken on Lenovo R60e, xorg and sound problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177636
<pochu> markvandenborre: as long as you have assigned it to the right package..
<markvandenborre> pochu, so I should just edit subject and text of the existing one?
<pochu> Yes.
<markvandenborre> it feels a bit awkward that this is even possible
<markvandenborre> guess it's the only way for you guys to keep some sanity
<pochu> There will be a link just under the new description pointing to the old one.
<markvandenborre> ah, k
<pochu> And the changes will be recorded in the activity
<pochu> markvandenborre: someone said the support is in -base? Is that true? if so, it should be assigned to -base and not to -bad.
<markvandenborre> pochu, I saw it was in -bad
<pochu> Ok, it's -bad
<pochu> markvandenborre: yes, he said -base but linked to -bad release notes :-)
<markvandenborre> :)
<pochu> configure: *** checking feature: timidity midi soft synth plugin ***
<pochu> configure: *** for plug-ins: timidity ***
<pochu> checking for TIMIDITY... no
<pochu> configure: *** These plugins will not be built: timidity
<pochu> It's not actually built
<pochu> I'll look into this later, have to go now.
<ubotu> New bug: #177637 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox lose songs and mp3 tags" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177637
<ubotu> New bug: #177639 in enigmail (main) "Per Recipient Rules don't work in Thunderbird/Enigmail on Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177639
<ubotu> New bug: #177640 in kdebase (main) "[KDE, Konqueror] nspluginviewer eating 100% of CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177640
<ubotu> New bug: #177641 in ubuntu "installer crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177641
<ubotu> New bug: #177558 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177558
<ubotu> New bug: #177646 in gnome-cpufreq-applet "Celeron M530, no frequence scaling" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177646
<ubotu> New bug: #177647 in kde-guidance (main) "Packaged translations for en_GB are Greek (literally)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177647
<slomo> markvandenborre: needs someone to package timidity or wildmidi, then i'll include the midi plugin in gst-plugins-bad
<persia> slomo: What needs to be done to timidity?  I'd be happy to take a look.
<slomo> persia: well, it needs to be packaged so we have headers, a shared library, etc... everything that the gstreamer plugin needs
<persia> slomo: Essentially, split the library out into libtimidity then?
 * persia doesn't know much about gstreamer, but has previously played with timidity code
<slomo> persia: probably, i don't know anything about timidity
<slomo> persia: maybe take a look yourself in the gst-plugins-bad sources :)
<persia> heh.
<markvandenborre> slomo, timidity is packaged right?
<persia> I'll take a look at gst-plugins-bad, and see if I can figure out what's needed (although maybe not tonight) :)
<markvandenborre> ah, sorry
<persia> markvandenborre: Yes, packaged, but no, not in a way that provides a separate library.
<markvandenborre> yeah, sorry, just answered too quickly, read slomo's first comment
<markvandenborre> in any case, you can't expect a non-geek musician to use ubuntu without out of the box midi support, so this should probably be priority high
<persia> markvandenborre: If you want to play with the code, please don't wait on me.  I'm interested in solving the midi-doesn't-work-by-default issue, but am currently mostly chasing bug #163727
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163727 in timidity "soundfont does not seem to get automatically installed" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163727
<markvandenborre> persia, that's obviously more high priority
<markvandenborre> strange
<persia> Even with a working timidity plugin in gst-plugins-bad, I'm not convinced that freepats is sufficiently high quality to be worth it.
<markvandenborre> can't remember having had that prop
<markvandenborre> persia, that's part of a chicken and egg problem
<markvandenborre> it will attract more attention to midi quality
<persia> markvandenborre: Almost nobody does: either they don't mind freepats, or they follow the README.Debian and download one of the fonts from hammersound.
<markvandenborre> persia, you're talking geeks right now
<markvandenborre> not users
<ubotu> New bug: #177650 in boinc (universe) "Please sync boinc 5.10.30-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177650
<ubotu> New bug: #177652 in k3b (main) "Typo: Apppended" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177652
<markvandenborre> sorry, have to go
<persia> markvandenborre: True.  Personally, I'm more interested in making it high quality before it's default, but if you want to help figure out what is needed to help get the default working, it saves me effort later.
<markvandenborre> will try to get back to you soon
<persia> And yes, the audience is wrong.  Have a good $time_of_day
<markvandenborre> thx for your suggestions!
<ubotu> New bug: #177651 in wrapperfactory.app (universe) "Please sync wrapperfactory.app 0.1.0-3  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177651
<ubotu> New bug: #148113 in scim (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in _XimServerDestroy()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148113
<ubotu> New bug: #177654 in ubuntu "Screen backlight is wrong controlled on Macbook Pro (1G and 2G)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177654
<ubotu> New bug: #163204 in gnome-panel (main) "Desktop is black (no icons & no right-click menu)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163204
<ubotu> New bug: #177655 in compiz (main) "compiz not starting after upgrading kernel to 2.6.22-14-generic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177655
<ubotu> New bug: #177656 in ekiga (main) "Falló el registro:prohibido" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177656
<Hobbsee> LP: #175891
<Hobbsee> bug #175891
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175891 in curl "[hardy] Drop libssh2-1-dev from Build-Depends" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175891
<geser> Hobbsee: what's wrong with this bug?
<Hobbsee> geser: nothing.  i just wnated to know what it was
<geser> ah, ok
<persia> Does anyone happen to remember the gstreamer MIDI bug number offhand?
<Hobbsee> erm, no, but if you check bugs reported by me, you might find it there...
<Hobbsee> if that's hte one you mean
<persia> Hobbsee: No, your bug is that freepats sounds bad :)  I'm looking at the other one right now.
<Hobbsee> oh
 * Hobbsee thought it was a metabug, saying "persia, fix it!"
<Hobbsee> :)
<persia> Hobbsee: No.  You actually shot down the first effort to fix it by including timidity-extra-interfaces as a dependency of Ubuntu-desktop, but that was before gstreamer-timidity was a possibility, and known not to be a good long-term solution :)
<Hobbsee> i did?  i don't remember doing that
<persia> bug #45852
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 45852 in baltix "Default Ubuntu desktop can't play midi files (not Kubuntu)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/45852
<persia> Ah.  Cool.  timidity is not valid as a build-depends until repackaged.  At least I understand the issue.  Now to find the bug...
<persia> pochu: "/me looks at persia" works better when you subscribe me to a bug :)
<joumetal> bug 117395
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117395 in alsaplayer "Alsaplayer crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/117395
<joumetal> should bug 151806 reopened for dapper or not?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151806 in alsaplayer "CVE-2007-5301 buffer overflow in vorbis input plugi" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151806
<persia> joumetal: No, rather 117395 should be marked duplicate of 151806.  I should have pointed Luke to 117395 instead of opening 151806.  My apologies for the confusion.
<persia> (Strangely, I don't remember opening that bug)
<Fanch> how long does it usually take
<persia> Fanch: For?
<Fanch> (ooops) to get feedback about a reported bug
<persia> Fanch: Depends.  If you happen to report a bug on a package someone watches closely, or ubotu reports it when someone interested is watching, can be a few hours.  If you miss, can be a few months.  Which bug?
<Fanch> bug 175533
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175533 in glibc "mremap returns a bogus pointer in 64 bits (feisty)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175533
<pochu> persia: heh, I forgot to do it :)
<persia> pochu: You're just lucky I went looking for it :)
<joumetal> persia but 151806 is only fixed in gutsy?
<persia> joumetal: Ah.  Right.  Good point.  Hmmm...
<ubotu> New bug: #177661 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crashes Due to Font Error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177661
<persia> joumetal: Still, I think 117395 is best either marked duplicate or closed, as alsaplayer doesn't crash anymore.  I'm subscribed to 151806: if you'd be willing to investigate which other versions also have the CVE and nominate for those releases, that's the best way to address the security issue.
<ubotu> New bug: #177662 in ubuntu "Intel dual head output for 82852/82855 not working with viewsonic 19"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177662
<persia> Fanch: I remember that bug.  The Toolchain Hackers are subscribed, and will likely look in due course.  Given how invasive toolchain changes can be, sometimes it takes a very long time for something to be fixed if it doesn't break lots of software in the archives.
 * Fanch is googleizing Toolchain Hackers... :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #177663 in nautilus (main) "Corrupted Nautilus bookmarks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177663
<ubotu> New bug: #177664 in cvxopt (universe) "Please sync cvxopt 0.9.1-4  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177664
<persia> Fanch: The people who work on the toolchain (compilers, deep libraries, etc.).  Each distribution has their own, and there are also those who hack upstream, or just for fun.
<ubotu> New bug: #177672 in ubuntu "Please package wildmidi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177672
<ubotu> New bug: #177673 in ubuntu "Please package ingen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177673
<ubotu> New bug: #177666 in linux (main) "desktop CD boot hangs eternally; kernel oops in unionfs_create()" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177666
<ubotu> New bug: #177667 in gcc-4.2 (main) "gcc: invalid bfd target 'elf-i386'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177667
<ubotu> New bug: #177674 in ubuntu "texlive-base-bin-doc fails upon installation, due to missing dependency on update-updmap" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177674
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #177678 in ubuntu "Please package vocoder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177678
<ubotu> New bug: #177681 in silo (main) "siloconfig write incorrect silo.conf in some circumstance" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177681
<ubotu> New bug: #177679 in ubuntu "Please package WhySynth" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177679
<ubotu> New bug: #177680 in xorg (main) "leaking pixmaps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177680
<ubotu> New bug: #177668 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "[hardy] xorg-driver-fglrx update is not installable, conflicts with xserver-xorg-core" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177668
<ubotu> New bug: #177670 in firefox (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177670
<ubotu> New bug: #177682 in samba (main) "samba fails to upgrade under apt-get -qq -y upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177682
<ubotu> New bug: #177685 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "In gutsy, cannot change tomcat5.5 user from tomcat55" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177685
<ubotu> New bug: #177686 in linux (main) "make prepare fails on linux-headers-2.6.24-2-generic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177686
<RainCT> uhm.. why does the next python-launchpadbugs don't accept LP urls?
<ubotu> New bug: #177676 in hydrogen (universe) "Please expose the WASP LADSPA plugin" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177676
<ubotu> New bug: #177677 in hydrogen (universe) "Please add LASH support" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177677
<ubotu> New bug: #177688 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird don't restart correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177688
<ubotu> New bug: #177690 in gutenprint (main) "Parallel port printer not detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177690
<ubotu> New bug: #177691 in ubuntu "Xorg crash with fbcon (and radeonfb)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177691
<kalib> how can i report a bug?
<pochu> kalib: you can do that in bugs.ubuntu.com
<pochu> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<pochu> kalib: first look if it has already been reported :-)
<kalib> yeah..i'm checking it now... ;] thanks
<bdmurray> kalib: what is the bug in?
<pochu> 17:06 <     kalib> anyone of you guys know what's goin on about this bug?? So many notebooks with ATI sound are not working...i saw so many people on google  with the same problem...
<pochu> bdmurray: do you know of something like that since Gutsy?
<pochu> Would that be in alsa, or the kernel?
 * pochu doesn't know how sound bugs go...
<ubotu> New bug: #177696 in ubuntu "Screen 1 changes on start-up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177696
<kalib> i didn't have this problem with kubuntu 6.10 for example...
<kalib> but i decided to install the 7.10... and now i don't have any sound...
<pochu> Was it a clean install, or an upgrade?
<bdmurray> kalib: linux-source-2.6.22 and look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems for bug filing information
<kalib> and i also can't for example change the volume on alsamixer... it's kind of blocked you know?!
<kalib> bdmurray checking...
<bdmurray> kalib: additionally it would really be best if you could test with Hardy Alpha 2 which is due real soon now
<kalib> bdmurray i will..thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #177698 in ubuntu "Duplicate sources aren't fixed by apt-update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177698
<kalib> i hope it will be fixed on Kubuntu 8.04... ;]
<kalib> take care..got go now..back to work
<bdmurray> kalib: with your help it can be
<kalib> ;]
<ubotu> New bug: #177700 in dreamchess (universe) "Please sync dreamchess 0.1.0-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177700
<ubotu> New bug: #177703 in libbonobo (main) "Please merge libbonobo 2.20.2-1 (main) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177703
<jose> hello i have problems with the net driver
<Pici> jose: a bug? or a support question?
<jose> i read on the internet that was a bug on the kernel
<jose> so i'm not sure
<ubotu> New bug: #177707 in compiz (main) "wrong placement of live previews(Desktop Wall) on one output" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177707
<bdmurray> jose: what did you read?
<jose> that was a problem with the kernel 2.6.15 17 and now im with the 22
<hggdh> jose: what was the problem, and what net driver?
<ubotu> New bug: #177709 in evolution (main) "[hardy] Evo goes into error recovery on login after logout with Evo still running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177709
<jose> the problem seems to be with this  ne2k-pci
<hggdh> jose still not enough info... WHAT is the problem?
<jose> hggdh the networks seems to work partially
<hggdh> your description does not allow us to determine if this is a support issue or a bug
<jose> I have the RTL 8029AS card, and works sometimes for seconds
<hggdh> here we deal with product bugs
<hggdh> jose: please open a question on https://answers.launchpad.net. If this is indeed a bug we will be notified. Be sure to add in as much data on what exactly goes wrong as possible
<hggdh> jose: this means (among others): you stated you read on the internet -- provide the link; provide a correct and full description of the error messages you see; provide the PCI-id of your card, and the full name & model
<jose> i will do that hggdh thx
<hggdh> then post me here, and I will lokk at it
<hggdh> s/lokk/look/
<ubotu> New bug: #177710 in gedit (main) "GEdit deletes files rather than saves - NASTY !" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177710
<ubotu> New bug: #177711 in virtualbox-ose-modules (universe) "It's not possible to have the module installed for different kernel versions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177711
<jose> hdddh by the way https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/87078
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 87078 in linux-source-2.6.20 "RTL-8029: NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth1: transmit timed out" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubotu> New bug: #177712 in kdebase (main) "embedded apps in konqueror have no focus by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177712
<ubotu> New bug: #177713 in linux (main) "2.6.24-2: Regression with idle cpu cycle handling" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177713
<hggdh> jose: checking it
<ubotu> New bug: #177714 in gnome-panel (main) "can't open a new work space" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177714
<ubotu> New bug: #177715 in k9copy (universe) "k9copy spell check, "Insuffisant disk space"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177715
<blueyed> Is it enough for a kernel bug like bug 177713 to be assigned to the "linux" package?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177713 in linux "2.6.24-2: Regression with idle cpu cycle handling" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177713
<blueyed> I'm wondering, because there's no team subscibed or something similar.
<ubotu> New bug: #177718 in ubuntu "Launcher stops working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177718
<ubotu> New bug: #177720 in ubuntu "writing iso to dvd gives "disk error aborting"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177720
<ubotu> New bug: #177722 in python2.5 (main) "re.match.func_code.co_filename returns "re.py"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177722
<ubotu> New bug: #177725 in linux (main) "pnpacpi: exceeded the max number of mem/IO resources" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177725
<ubotu> New bug: #177727 in ubuntu "parted fails to 'not use' an existing LVM partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177727
<ubotu> New bug: #177728 in adept (main) "adept internet connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177728
<ubotu> New bug: #177729 in ubuntu "restricted driver reported as in-use but not enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177729
<ubotu> New bug: #177731 in ubuntu "kernel param vga=0x317 causes boot fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177731
<ubotu> New bug: #177734 in ppracer (universe) "crash when brightness was increased" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177734
<ubotu> New bug: #177736 in ubuntu "CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor does not work with these 3 CPUs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177736
<ubotu> New bug: #177737 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177737
<ubotu> New bug: #177740 in twoftpd (universe) "twoftp-run fails to install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177740
<ubotu> New bug: #177742 in xfce4-utils (main) "[xubuntu-only] Can't find vendor infos" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177742
<ubotu> New bug: #177745 in ubuntu "Login Window Preferences: custom welcome message does not take effect." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177745
<ubotu> New bug: #177753 in totem (main) "Reproductor de películas" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177753
<ubotu> New bug: #177754 in firefox (main) "firefox has stopped loading pages, even router's ip. the connection is slow but most pages work ok in konqueror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177754
<ubotu> New bug: #177756 in vsftpd (main) "vsftp does not run with defaults" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177756
<ubotu> New bug: #177759 in ubuntu "libtimidity needs packaging for gstreamer sw midi playback to work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177759
<bouchecl> philip, I am ready to test your patch fixing the nfsv4 regression in 2.6.22-14.47
<ubotu> New bug: #177760 in kmyfirewall (universe) "kmyfirewall 1.01 available since 2006-02-11" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177760
<ubotu> New bug: #177761 in update-manager (main) "Update Manger Crashed During Feisty to Gusty Upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177761
<ubotu> New bug: #177763 in network-manager-applet (main) "network manager fails to see success of modem dial" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177763
<ubotu> New bug: #177764 in meta-kde (main) "typo: Hebrew weekdays too long and confusing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177764
<ubotu> New bug: #177766 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "Wireless LED does not light up (network connection works)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177766
<ubotu> New bug: #177768 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "iwl3945 takes too much time to load at boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177768
<ubotu> New bug: #177767 in ubuntu "/etc/resolv.conf is missing in fresh server install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177767
<ubotu> New bug: #177769 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177769
<bouchecl> pawalls: I'm ready to test your patch. How would you like to proceed
<ubotu> New bug: #177770 in firestarter (universe) "PC isn't restarting after instal of firestarter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177770
<ubotu> New bug: #177771 in human-theme (main) "Graphical glitch in sliders" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177771
<pawalls> bouchecl, The patch is attached to the bug.
<pawalls> You're welcome to patch the ubuntu kernel.
<pawalls> bouchecl, Or if you'd prefer, I can send you the patched nfs.ko
<pawalls> or a .deb
<pawalls> bouchecl, Name your poison.
<bouchecl> I'd like to have the ko
<pawalls> Ok, make sure you back up your existing one in /lib/modules
<bouchecl> I just have to drop it in /lib/modules/...
<pawalls> Yeah.
<bouchecl> good
<pawalls> And then reload the kernel module (or reboot)
<bouchecl> I'll have to update to 2.6.22-14.47 first right?
<pawalls> bouchecl, Yes.
<pawalls> Otherwise it wouldn't be a good test :)
<bouchecl> :)
<pawalls> bouchecl, I'll attach the .ko to the bug.
<pawalls> bouchecl, Uploaded to bug.
<bouchecl> Ready to restart. I'll give you a shout in a few minutes...
<pawalls> bouchecl, Ok.
<ubotu> New bug: #177772 in firefox (main) "will not install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177772
<bouchecl> pawalls: I'm back. It works! :)
<pawalls> bouchecl, Great :)
<pawalls> bouchecl, In the future, I know to do all of the QA myself ;)
<bouchecl> Thank you very much for your help! It was appreciated!
<bouchecl> Yes indeed!
<ubotu> New bug: #177779 in bash (main) "Bash causes problem with PWMconfig" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177779
<ubotu> New bug: #177780 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus wouldn't let me rename a folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177780
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-21
<ubotu> New bug: #177786 in ubuntu "PWC Webcam (Logitech Quickcam Orbit/Sphere) does not work well in Gutsy but worked in Feisty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177786
<ubotu> New bug: #177600 in ubuntu "Can't Empty .Trash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177600
<ubotu> New bug: #177792 in gnomebaker (universe) ""Remove selected" doesn't work in the directory tree" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177792
<ubotu> New bug: #177794 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "package gnome-system-monitor 2.21.4-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus post-installation script a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 134" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177794
<ubotu> New bug: #177800 in k3b (main) "k3b "No CD/DVD writer found"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177800
<ubotu> New bug: #177799 in update-manager-core (main) "do-release-upgrade corrupts grub's menu.lst" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177799
<ubotu> New bug: #177801 in ubuntu "Only sound in builtin subwoofer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177801
<ubotu> New bug: #177802 in ubuntu "samba: nmbd no longer starts automatically after gutsy upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177802
<ubotu> New bug: #177805 in scribus (main) "Scribus does not work with accented characters when writing into a text box" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177805
<ubotu> New bug: #177806 in transmission (universe) "Please sync transmission 0.96.dfsg-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177806
<ubotu> New bug: #177807 in ubuntu "rtc errors in gutsy 64 bit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177807
<ubotu> New bug: #177811 in pidgin (main) "Please merge pidgin 2.3.1-2 (main) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177811
<ubotu> New bug: #177814 in ubuntu "nautilus ftp client needs an option to change to active mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177814
<ubotu> New bug: #177813 in firefox (main) "Crash on visit to WowArmory.com" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177813
<ubotu> New bug: #177815 in ubuntu "please sync package libgtk-vnc-1.0-0 from debian sid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177815
<ubotu> New bug: #177816 in nautilus (main) "Automatic scrolling to off-screen content is slow and hard to use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177816
<greg-g> can someone who is able set the Importance to "low" on bug 174633
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174633 in ruby-amazon "alexandria 0.6.1 no german amazon search possible" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174633
<Hobbsee> done
<persia> greg-g: done
 * persia wins, according to +activity :P
<Hobbsee> aww
<greg-g> persia: thanks!
<greg-g> erm, Hobbsee thanks!
<greg-g> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #177817 in avidemux (multiverse) "VCD (lavc) does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177817
<ubotu> New bug: #177819 in adept (main) "java license agreement not self-evident enough" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177819
<ubotu> New bug: #177820 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Fails to logon (freezes) and cannot use terminal as it freezes as well if i try running any commands." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177820
<ubotu> New bug: #177821 in gimp (main) "Please merge gimp 2.4.3-1 (main) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177821
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: hey there
<Hobbsee> hiya bdmurray!  how's it going?
 * Hobbsee wonders what a fast X actually feels like
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: good packing for holiday
<bdmurray> where packing is doing 'bzr checkout' on my laptop
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> of course, of course
<bdmurray> doing the important stuff first :)
<Hobbsee> no, you should do that last.  just in case there's another commit
<bdmurray> ah, outsmarted again
<Hobbsee> heh
<bdmurray> well, I can do a pull at the last minute
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<Hobbsee> where are you holidaying?
<bdmurray> Southern California
<Hobbsee> nice!
<bdmurray> yeah, getting away from the rain
<Hobbsee> mmm...rain
<Hobbsee> just no hail
<Hobbsee> !
<ubotu> New bug: #177823 in firefox (main) "Urdu font at bbc urdu.com is not readable, font available at bbc urdu.com can not be installed on ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177823
<ubotu> New bug: #177825 in apt (main) "subprocess dpkg-deb --fsys-tarfile returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177825
<ubotu> New bug: #177826 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "nvidia-glx-new" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177826
<ubotu> New bug: #177828 in linux (main) "device-mapper: snapshots: Invalidating snapshot: Unable to allocate exception." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177828
<ubotu> New bug: #177829 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "Please update fgrlx to 8.44 aka 7.12" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177829
<ubotu> New bug: #177830 in gaim (main) "can't remove buddys from list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177830
<ubotu> New bug: #177834 in ubuntu "Kernal panic after update to 6.2.23" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177834
<ubotu> New bug: #177835 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "USB devices not functioning after kernel upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177835
<ubotu> New bug: #177839 in totem (main) "cannot start a movie halfways when playing from network" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177839
<ubotu> New bug: #177841 in totem (main) "synaptic button not active when mouse is over it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177841
<ubotu> New bug: #177847 in meta-kde (main) "Can't save keyboard settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177847
<ubotu> New bug: #177850 in aptitude (main) "aptitude crashed with SIGSEGV when forgetting new packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177850
<ubotu> New bug: #177853 in ubuntu "Ubuntu Gutsy i386 server ISO cannot install kernel - critical error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177853
<kagou> Good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #177851 in mythplugins "mythnews news-sites.xml is out of date" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177851
<ubotu> New bug: #177856 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Gutsy 64: nspluginwrapper errors with flashplugin-nonfree 9.0.115" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177856
<joumetal> bug 177598 Which is right package grub? initramfs-tools?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177598 in ubuntu "security upgrade rewrites partition table and leaves machine unbootable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177598
<kagou> 'jour seb128
<ubotu> New bug: #177859 in linux-meta (main) "Atheros AR2413 Wireless not working with linux-rt update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177859
<ubotu> New bug: #177860 in ubuntu "CUPS driver for Canon PIXMA MP 220 does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177860
<seb128> lut kagou
<ubotu> New bug: #177864 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1 "fglrx: packaging of ATI Catalyst 7.12 drivers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177864
<ubotu> New bug: #177865 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird doesn't delete local mails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177865
<ubotu> New bug: #177867 in totem (main) "Totem doesn't play when opening a file that's already open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177867
<ubotu> New bug: #177868 in partman-ext3 "When loopfiles are used mkfs has to target the file and not the containing device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177868
<ubotu> New bug: #177869 in ia32-libs (universe) "vmware-server-console broken after 2.2ubuntu2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177869
<Kmos> MOTU Q&A session in 11 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<ubotu> New bug: #177878 in wacom-tools (main) "[Hardy] init script fails to create /dev/input/wacom on 2.6.24 kernels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177878
<ubotu> New bug: #177879 in gnome-panel (main) "Ubuntu randomly restarts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177879
<ubotu> New bug: #177881 in network-manager-applet (main) "NetworkManager deactivates eth0 at boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177881
 * persia is suspicious, and suspects specifically insufficient investigation
<ubotu> New bug: #177880 in compiz (main) "compiz prevents mouse from using edgemost pixels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177880
<ubotu> New bug: #177882 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Shift-F10 keyboard shortcut should emulate right click" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177882
<ubotu> New bug: #177883 in linux-source-2.6.22 "kernel bug on running ifconfig" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177883
<ubotu> New bug: #177884 in gnome-panel (main) "Please sponsor gnome-panel 2.20.2 into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177884
<ubotu> New bug: #177886 in ubuntu "[Hardy]clock applet settings cannot be changed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177886
<ubotu> New bug: #177887 in rhythmbox (main) "Crash after importing 3000+ songs from network folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177887
<ubotu> New bug: #177888 in libxcb (main) "libxcb cause java to crash when running swing applications in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177888
<ubotu> New bug: #177890 in subversion (universe) "bzr-svn badly horks svn repository if pushing a changeset which includes a new symlink" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177890
<ubotu> New bug: #177892 in mpd (universe) "mpd doesn't resample 96KHz FLACs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177892
<ubotu> New bug: #177893 in totem (main) "Totem - internal data flow error on mp3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177893
<ubotu> New bug: #177895 in linux (main) "Kernel 2.6.24-2 causing ~1000 wakeups by "Rescheduling Interrupts"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177895
<ubotu> New bug: #177899 in thunar (main) "thunar unable to open or mount openbsd partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177899
<ubotu> New bug: #177900 in compiz (main) "full screen applicatin black screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177900
<ubotu> New bug: #177903 in ubuntu "Green webcam image on a SiS integrated graphics card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177903
<ubotu> New bug: #177904 in firefox (main) "flashplayer in firefox inoperable, cant listen to web radio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177904
<ubotu> New bug: #177905 in nautilus (main) "hidden error when no gnome-app-install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177905
<ubotu> New bug: #177907 in totem (main) "I watch all video  .avi in black and white" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177907
<bddebian> Boo
<pochu> That's not a totem bug ^
<pochu> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi pochu
<ubotu> New bug: #177908 in xfce4-wmdock-plugin (universe) "Please sync xfce4-wmdock-plugin  0.1.6-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177908
<ubotu> New bug: #177911 in update-manager (main) "A unresolvable problem occurred while initalizing the package information." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177911
<Pici> !uvf
<ubotu> uvf is Upstream Version Freeze.  For an exception, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-9523bc4076ff011324d67cddc97969ec609618d6
<ubotu> New bug: #177912 in mono "mono needs update, NOW!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177912
<ubotu> New bug: #177913 in ekiga (main) "Chat: Recipient's chat window does not pop up automatically" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177913
<ubotu> New bug: #177914 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer segv in gnome_screensaver_control()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177914
<ubotu> New bug: #177915 in powersave (universe) "Powersaved fails after restart" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177915
<ubotu> New bug: #177916 in firefox (main) "Pictures/graphics arn't showing up " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177916
<ubotu> New bug: #177917 in gcc-4.2 (main) "64bits libs installed on i386 systems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177917
<ubotu> New bug: #177918 in ekiga (main) "Ekiga shows video until I make a call: It then freezes the video my end and shows nothing on the remote end" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177918
<ubotu> New bug: #177920 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Music Player Lockups (Banshee, Rythmbox, VLC)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177920
<ubotu> New bug: #176440 in gnome-panel (main) "non riesco improvvisamente a passare da un'area di lavoro all'altra" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176440
<ubotu> New bug: #176483 in hwdb-client (main) "x-unikey cannot install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176483
<pochu> I'm tempted *not* to update mono at all...:
<pochu> mono needs update, NOW!
<pochu> Someone better get these updates going or I'll have to switch to a distribution that provides more frequent updates...
<seb128> pochu: what is happening to you now? ;-)
<pochu> seb128: I was reading bug 177912 :-)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177912 in mono "Please update mono to 1.2.6" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177912
<pochu> seb128: luckily I don't read flamewars on u-devel-discuss, nor do I listen to this kind of bug reports.
<seb128> pochu: ah ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #176565 in firefox (main) "can not see abc videos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176565
<ubotu> New bug: #176593 in update-manager (main) "weather applet crashes on logout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176593
<ubotu> New bug: #176706 in ubuntu "unable to upload new updates or get dvd player to work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176706
<ubotu> New bug: #176716 in ubuntu "Error of Quanta" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176716
<pochu> And we have mono 1.4.5, and 1.4.6 is just one week old. So I can't understand his potition :-)
<seb128> pochu: speaking about mono updates, somebody should updated beagle ;-)
<pochu> seb128: slomo? :-P
<ubotu> New bug: #176501 in ubuntu "1" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176501
<ubotu> New bug: #176502 in ubuntu "1" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176502
<ubotu> New bug: #176543 in ubuntu "Blank screen on switching text to graphics mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176543
<pochu> seb128: I do look at tracker. Don't ask me to look at beagle too ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #176564 in synaptic (main) "programm-windows it is not possible to move" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176564
<seb128> pochu: dunno, but once it's updated we can move it to universe since they splitted the lib ;-)
<seb128> pochu: well, that's to move beagle to universe ;-)
<pochu> Heh, then I may look at it :-)
<seb128> see ;-)
<seb128> I need to write bugs about the tracker applet
<seb128> that's one of the ugliest things we have on the desktop
<pochu> seb128: are you confortable with mono updates? slomo seems to be busy lately ;)
<seb128> the tooltip has no information, it should say if the indexer is running or not
<pochu> Hmm, right.
<pochu> I talked to jamie about some things. He said he will review it for 0.7
<seb128> the pause action should be in the left click menu, right click is not discoverable usually
<seb128> the progress bar are at 100% most of the time and don't really make sense
<pochu> seb128: file a meta bug with all your comments :-)
<pochu> There are a couple of reports regarding the applet, but nothing you said was reported.
<seb128> I'll file bugs about each issues I think
<seb128> 0.7
<seb128> is that hardy material?
<pochu> That's fine too. As long as pedro_ doesn't forward them ;-)
 * pochu waves at pedro_ :-)
<pedro_> hahaha
<pedro_> yeah yeah
<pedro_> :-P
 * seb128 hugs pedro_
 * pedro_ hugs seb128 back
<pedro_> the applet is annoying me too
<seb128> pedro_: you rock on desktop bugs really ;-)
<pochu> I need to report a bug against malone saying "needs to be discoverable that upstream tracks their bugs in LP" ;-)
<pochu> Sure you do :)
<ubotu> New bug: #177923 in ubuntu "some monospace fonts are not monospace" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177923
<pedro_> seb128: i'm learning each day from the better desktop guy :-)
 * pedro_ look at seb128
 * seb128 hugs pedro_
<pochu> seb128: 0.7 will implement Xesam. I don't know when it will be ready though... Maybe before Hardy, but probably before FeatureFreeze.
<seb128> not?
<seb128> hum
<pochu> seb128: I think there's a 0.6.5 bugfix planned, though. So if you report the applet things... ;)
<seb128> that's annoying
<pochu> seb128: right, not before FF
<seb128> I don't really care about xesam for hardy
<seb128> but I want the applet fixed
<seb128> excellent
<pochu> That's what 0.6.5 is for :-)
<pochu> I think I'll tag all of them as 'applet', so we have a nice url for them.
<seb128> cool
<ubotu> New bug: #177924 in apparmor (main) "[Hardy Desktop amd64 Alpha 1] Invalid module format" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177924
<ubotu> New bug: #177925 in meta-j2re1.4-mozilla (multiverse) "j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin wrong symlink" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177925
<ubotu> New bug: #177926 in ltsp (main) "lts-parameters gives wrong x config file variable name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177926
<ubotu> New bug: #177927 in tracker (main) "the tray tooltip should describe what tracker is doing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177927
<ubotu> New bug: #177928 in totem (main) "movies are scrambled and cannot view" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177928
<pochu> seb128: this is the current list: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/+bugs?field.tag=applet
<pochu> I need to check the Confirmed one, as Michael Biebl said it works for him in Debian.
<seb128> pochu: might be a window manager thing, like using compiz makes a difference
<pochu> I have metacity. Will ask mbiebl about it, thanks for the tip.
<pochu> Or, I'll try compiz first
<pochu> btw, I want the metacity composite! ;-)
<seb128> pochu: mvo sponsored the new version
<ubotu> New bug: #177929 in file-roller "We needs file encoding select function." [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177929
<pochu> Yeah, I need to enable it now, as it seems to be disabled by default, right?
<seb128> correct
 * pochu wonders why ;-)
<seb128> ask upstream
<pochu> Hardware?
<pochu> Oh, that's from upstream? Ok.
<seb128> right
<seb128> and it's better to let the default stable
<pochu> Sounds reasonable :)
<ubotu> New bug: #177932 in software-properties (main) "software-properties-kde fails to enable/disable repositories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177932
<ubotu> New bug: #177933 in ubuntu "Rockchip USB MP3 player disconnects immediately" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177933
<Fud-> is there a howto on how to get ati drivers work with dual head and an optical mouse...the ps/2 mouse works fine just not the usb one
<Fud-> the dual heads work but the second monitor keeps flashing an error over the screen,desktop saying input error or something like that
<Fud-> plus ATI doesn't seem to support making two screens as one
<ubotu> New bug: #177934 in command-not-found (main) "command-not-found crashes in recovery mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177934
<ubotu> New bug: #177938 in gnome-keyring (main) "[hardy] gnome-keyring doesn't unlock ssh keys" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177938
<ubotu> New bug: #177944 in firefox (main) "M3U and PLS webradios are handled differently" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177944
<ubotu> New bug: #177945 in ubuntu "mono based apps crash consistently" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177945
<pochu> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ubotu> New bug: #177946 in ubuntu "Window "snap" w/Nvidia gets into a "bouncing" state" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177946
<ubotu> New bug: #177948 in openoffice.org (main) "Kubuntu OOo italics does does not disable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177948
<ubotu> New bug: #176698 in thunderbird (main) "PGP with Thunderbird" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176698
<ubotu> New bug: #177951 in ubuntu "installation failure (grub)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177951
<pochu> lol: Wen i try to get PGP i get one error.
<pochu> But what error? :)
<ubotu> New bug: #177953 in ubuntu "Tracker only creates categories no detailed information pane." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177953
<ubotu> New bug: #176928 in gnome-panel (main) "mon ordinateur s'arret en cour d'utilisation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176928
<ubotu> New bug: #176971 in bind9 (main) "dns caches posioned" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176971
<ubotu> New bug: #177885 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 131679)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177885
<ubotu> New bug: #177266 in ekiga (main) "Registration fails and I do not know why" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177266
<ubotu> New bug: #177567 in hal-cups-utils (main) "hal_lpadmin crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177567
<ubotu> New bug: #177758 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed during installing system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177758
<ubotu> New bug: #177959 in bsdmainutils (main) "cal(1) has wrong default for start of week" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177959
<ubotu> New bug: #176454 in seahorse (universe) "seahorse plugin in evolution decrypts files in .evolution and leaves them there!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176454
<ubotu> New bug: #177957 in language-pack-kde-ku-base (main) "Kurdish KDE translations are not pulled  from KDE SVN" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177957
<ubotu> New bug: #177960 in ubuntu "soundcard makes noize on ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177960
<ubotu> New bug: #176705 in evolution (main) "launch wine applications with links in html mail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176705
<ubotu> New bug: #177961 in epiphany-extensions (main) "not good favicon for epiphany" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177961
<ubotu> New bug: #177962 in pidgin (main) "Russian group names show both in right encoding and corrupted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177962
<ubotu> New bug: #177963 in linux-source-2.6.22 "acpi reports battery 78% charged when battery fully charged" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177963
<ubotu> New bug: #177965 in rhythmbox (main) "Multiple Song Properties update problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177965
<ubotu> New bug: #177967 in pidgin (main) "New version: Pidgin 2.3.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177967
<ubotu> New bug: #177969 in sound-juicer (main) "Sound Juicer will only play one ogg file, then freeze" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177969
<ubotu> New bug: #177970 in ubuntu "drag a file or folder -> white box" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177970
<ubotu> New bug: #177971 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Firefox makes a bucle installation with flash player" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177971
<ubotu> New bug: #177972 in gpsd (universe) "package gpsd None failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177972
<ubotu> New bug: #177973 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with error in __init__()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177973
<ubotu> New bug: #177979 in cupsys (main) "CUPS error: broken pipe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177979
<ubotu> New bug: #177981 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird 2 opens message extreeeemly slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177981
<ubotu> New bug: #177968 in totem (main) "Totem Movie Player won't play ogg file or DVD movie" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177968
<ubotu> New bug: #177984 in beagle (main) "package mozilla-beagle 0.2.18-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177984
<ubotu> New bug: #177985 in f-spot (main) "Cannot rotate Nikon Raw files (.nef) in f-spot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177985
<ubotu> New bug: #177986 in ubuntu "please sync package whitedune from debian experimental" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177986
<ubotu> New bug: #177987 in pexpect (main) "package python-pexpect None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/python-pexpect.list] failed to install/upgrade: failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177987
<ubotu> New bug: #177989 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox should allow default playlist setting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177989
<ubotu> New bug: #177993 in vtk (universe) "package libvtk5-dev None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libvtk5-dev.list] failed to install/upgrade: failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177993
<ubotu> New bug: #177994 in beagle (main) "package beagle 0.2.18-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177994
<ubotu> New bug: #177996 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "package sun-java5-jre 1.5.0-13-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177996
<ubotu> New bug: #177997 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "package sun-java6-jdk 6-03-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177997
<ubotu> New bug: #178002 in unzip (main) "Unzip of big files tells that CRC failed with unzip 5.52" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178002
<ubotu> New bug: #177998 in vtk (universe) "package vtk-tcl None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/vtk-tcl.list] failed to install/upgrade: failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177998
<ubotu> New bug: #178000 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "package sun-java5-jdk 1.5.0-13-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178000
<ubotu> New bug: #178006 in tracker (main) "Tracker Search Tool doesn't list founded files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178006
<ubotu> New bug: #178007 in kdebase (main) "in kubuntu, filenames with UTF-8 accessed from konqueror over ssh (fish) are wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178007
<ubotu> New bug: #178009 in imagemagick (main) "package imagemagick 7:6.2.4.5.dfsg1-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178009
<ubotu> New bug: #178010 in nautilus (main) "I am noto so fluent in english" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178010
<Pici> sigh
<ubotu> New bug: #178011 in ifrit (universe) "package ifrit None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/ifrit.list] failed to install/upgrade: failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178011
<ubotu> New bug: #178012 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "package sun-java6-bin 6-03-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178012
<ubotu> New bug: #178014 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "package sun-java5-bin 1.5.0-13-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178014
<ubotu> New bug: #178015 in linux-meta (main) "Kernel upgrade changes root= boot parameter to non-existing UUID" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178015
<ubotu> New bug: #178020 in ubuntu "Tracker Status command returns "undefined symbol: tracker_get_status"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178020
<ubotu> New bug: #178016 in jargoninformatique (universe) "package jargoninformatique-data None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/jargoninformatique-data.list] failed to install/upgrade: subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178016
<ubotu> New bug: #178017 in vtk (universe) "package libvtk5 None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libvtk5.list] failed to install/upgrade: failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178017
<ubotu> New bug: #178018 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12 "can not enable nvidia driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178018
<ubotu> New bug: #177988 in ubuntu "Please help me install ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177988
<ubotu> New bug: #178021 in ubuntu "_usr_bin_gnome-app-install.0.crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178021
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-22
<ubotu> New bug: #178023 in ubuntu "_usr_bin_hal-device-manager.0.crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178023
<ubotu> New bug: #178024 in ubuntu "_usr_bin_zapping.0.crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178024
<ubotu> New bug: #178025 in ubuntu "_usr_sbin_oem-config.0.crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178025
<ubotu> New bug: #178028 in gnome-games (main) "Popup pops under" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178028
<ubotu> New bug: #178029 in tomboy (main) "Editing in Tomboy getting slower as the note gets longer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178029
<ubotu> New bug: #178030 in evolution (main) "Some VFolders not updated in Evolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178030
<ubotu> New bug: #178032 in evolution (main) "Add to Address Book kills Metacity it doesn't return" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178032
<ubotu> New bug: #178031 in ubuntu "networkmanager cannot connect to wep network although iwconfig can" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178031
<ubotu> New bug: #178033 in lcms (main) "python-liblcms: python bindings defective" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178033
<ubotu> New bug: #178034 in ubuntu "Nestopia Inclusion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178034
<ubotu> New bug: #178041 in linux (main) "Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:00.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178041
<ubotu> New bug: #178045 in ubuntu "[Hardy Alpha-2]  "Check CD for Defects" does not work." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178045
<ubotu> New bug: #178046 in dillo (universe) "dillo failed to unpatch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178046
<ubotu> New bug: #178047 in ubuntu "Mirror mirror.utdlug.org needs to be renamed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178047
<gary4gar> !info via
<ubotu> Package via does not exist in gutsy
<gary4gar> !search VIA
<ubotu> Found: edubuntuhandbook, kdesvn, aptoncd, subversion, samba, ext3, tor, alternate, ops-#edubuntu, terminal
<gary4gar> !search via
<persia> gary4gar: I suspect you want xserver-xorg-video-openchrome or xserver-xorg-video-unichrome
<gary4gar> persia, nopes, i am looking at what version of driver are there in Ubuntu for Audio,Video(as you said),IDE, RAID & SATA & Ethernet (Networking/LAN/WLAN)
<gary4gar> can you give pointers?
<gary4gar> for VIA K8m800 + via 8237
<persia> gary4gar: That stuff ought to be in linux-ubuntu-modules.  I don't remember seeing any VIA stuff in linux-restricted-modules.  I'd suggest you ask in #ubuntu-kernel, but I don't expect much traffic there before 7th January or so.
<gary4gar> whats so special on 7 jan?
<persia> gary4gar: It's the next Monday that people aren't likely to be on vacation :)  I have no internal information that leads me to pick that date: I could be mistaken.
<gary4gar> oh....i forgot about Christmas holidays, anyways Merry Christmas :-)
<gary4gar> !info linux-ubuntu-modules
<ubotu> Package linux-ubuntu-modules does not exist in gutsy
<persia> !info linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<ubotu> linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic: Ubuntu supplied Linux modules for version 2.6.22 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22-14.37 (gutsy), package size 2989 kB, installed size 9612 kB (Only available for hppa powerpc lpia sparc i386 amd64 ia64)
<gary4gar> found one more bug with via: bug 137474
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137474 in linux-source-2.6.22 "VIA HD Audio Codec VT8237A - no sound" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/137474
<ubotu> New bug: #178050 in gimp (main) "Feature request: save history" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178050
<ubotu> New bug: #178051 in soprano (universe) "[Sync Request] Please synce soprano 1.99~rc2-1 from Debian (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178051
<ubotu> New bug: #178054 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk not functional" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178054
<ubotu> New bug: #178055 in qt-x11-free (main) "[GUTSY] Update Crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178055
<ubotu> New bug: #178056 in xdg-user-dirs-gtk (main) "Replacing default directories in home folders glitchy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178056
<ubotu> New bug: #178057 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Login sound plays during install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178057
<minghua> Hello.  I am going to report a bug about "add a user to a group with 'addgroup username foo', but it doesn't have any effect on subsequently opened gnome-terminals (I made sure the shell is a login shell), but SSH works".  Which package should this bug be against?
<ubotu> New bug: #178058 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Desktop Screen extends too far" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178058
<ubotu> New bug: #178059 in coreutils (main) "Strange behavior after adding a user to a certain group" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178059
<ubotu> New bug: #178060 in ubuntu "Still waiting for gshutdown 0.2 in the repositories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178060
<ubotu> New bug: #178061 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "*** Error: couldn't find any ServerLayout sections" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178061
<ubotu> New bug: #178062 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] dragon player" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178062
<ubotu> New bug: #178063 in gdebi (main) "GDebiKDE in Kubuntu slows system to a crawl, eats memory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178063
<ubotu> New bug: #178064 in ubuntu "Documentation Error: IP Masquerading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178064
<ubotu> New bug: #178065 in ubuntu "my udev rules do not work at all" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178065
<ubotu> New bug: #178066 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "New version: Firefox 3.0 Beta 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178066
<ubotu> New bug: #178068 in amarok (main) "Amarok does not send data correcly to 1GB Ipod Shuffle " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178068
<ubotu> New bug: #178071 in compiz (main) "alt-printscreen do not save a decorator window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178071
<ubotu> New bug: #178073 in config-manager (universe) "Support cherry-picking subtrees from a CVS repo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178073
<ubotu> New bug: #178072 in linux (main) "SATA/AHCI related weird USB and behavior ("irq 18: nobody cared"?)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178072
<ubotu> New bug: #178074 in inkscape (main) "Notification refresh or ignore when SVG file changes on disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178074
<ubotu> New bug: #178075 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] icecat" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178075
<ubotu> New bug: #178076 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk blocks my session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178076
<ubotu> New bug: #178078 in wine (universe) "bashisms in /usr/bin/wineshell cause “unexpected operator” errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178078
<ubotu> New bug: #178079 in cyphesis-cpp (universe) "Please sync cyphesis-cpp 0.5.15-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178079
<ubotu> New bug: #178080 in openoffice.org (main) "Writer: Merging over a page's cells in a table  will crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178080
<ubotu> New bug: #178081 in graphviz (main) "Rounded style for subgraphs is not working againRounded style for subgraphs is not working again" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178081
<ubotu> New bug: #178082 in monodevelop (universe) "monodevelop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178082
<ubotu> New bug: #178085 in scanbuttond (universe) "Please merge scanbuttond 0.2.3-6 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178085
<ubotu> New bug: #178087 in ubuntu "application blockes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178087
<ubotu> New bug: #178084 in qt4-x11 (main) "Missing SQL drivers in libQtSql.so" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178084
<ubotu> New bug: #178088 in evince (main) "evince do not open properly this pdf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178088
<ubotu> New bug: #178091 in evolution (main) "Unable to disable top posting when reply" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178091
<ubotu> New bug: #178097 in ubuntu "[Hardy]cannot log back into GNOME after you lock the screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178097
<Hobbsee> hurrah!  someone else has that!
 * persia hints to Hobbsee that reporting bugs when problems are discovered is a good thing :)
<Hobbsee> persia: well, i would, if it didn't keep hardlocking my machine every once in a while!  :P
<Hobbsee> persia: what's that belong to?
 * persia looks
<ubotu> New bug: #178098 in mednafen (universe) "Please update mednafen to version 0.8.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178098
<persia> Hobbsee: I think it belongs to gnome-session, but I'd need to start reading source to verify that.
<Hobbsee> persia: thanks
<persia> Hobbsee: I'm wrong.  Hold on...
<persia> Hobbsee: This is from the dialog that says "Name", "username on host", "password: <entry box>", etc. ?
<persia> Or something glitzy and fancy?
<Hobbsee> persia: yes, i think so
<Hobbsee> persia: the screensaver thing, to unlock the screen
<Hobbsee> it's not the gdm entry prompt
<persia> Right.  It only breaks with compiz, so blame it on compiz.
<persia> (as in, works for me)
<Hobbsee> it only happens sometimes
<ubotu> New bug: #178099 in pidgin (main) "pidgin has invalid buttons size in some dialogs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178099
<persia> Hobbsee: Hmm.  gnome-screensaver for non-compiz.  I don't know if it's different for compiz.  Anyway, session is what calls and restores, so the bug contact will push to the right place.
<Hobbsee> persia: cool, OK
<ubotu> New bug: #178100 in libapache-mod-mp3 (universe) "removal request: not apache2 compliant" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178100
<ubotu> New bug: #178101 in vinagre (universe) "vinagre crashed with SIGSEGV in setcontext()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178101
<ubotu> New bug: #178103 in peercast (universe) "please sync peercast_0.1218+svn20071220+2-1 (universe) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178103
<ubotu> New bug: #178104 in epiphany-browser (main) "rss plugin + google reader" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178104
<ubotu> New bug: #178105 in metacity (main) "Windows dont get focus if I'm pressing Control" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178105
<ubotu> New bug: #178106 in libvirt (main) "Libvirtd fail to start /var/run/libvirt missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178106
<ubotu> New bug: #178109 in ubuntu "dvd drive occasionally opens by itself" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178109
<ubotu> New bug: #175490 in glipper (universe) "glipper crashed with ValueError in load()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175490
<ubotu> New bug: #178004 in inkscape "assert when saving as plain svg" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178004
<ubotu> New bug: #178112 in amsn (universe) "amsn mjpeg webcam support broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178112
<ubotu> New bug: #178113 in sound-juicer (main) "id3 tags are not recognized by other applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178113
<ubotu> New bug: #178115 in linux (main) "general protection fault: 0000 [1] SMP " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178115
<ubotu> New bug: #178117 in epiphany-extensions (main) "epiphany-extensions won't install on hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178117
<ubotu> New bug: #178119 in ubuntu "random lockups in hardy " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178119
<ubotu> New bug: #178120 in linux-meta (main) "After each ubunu ugrade which requires restart, Windows Boot option is removed from Menu.lst" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178120
<ubotu> New bug: #178121 in gnome-utils (main) "My Think tanks game stopped working but I can still play the demo." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178121
<ubotu> New bug: #178124 in ubuntu "USB Hard Drive randomly unmounted and mounted again" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178124
<ubotu> New bug: #178125 in linux (main) "No battery detected in Alpha2 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178125
<ubotu> New bug: #178126 in synaptic (main) "package gfortran-4.1 could not find required packages libgmp32c and libmpfr1ldbl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178126
<ubotu> New bug: #178128 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178128
<ubotu> New bug: #178130 in mecab (universe) "UTF-8 does not display in terminal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178130
<ubotu> New bug: #178134 in syslog-ng (universe) "please sync 2.0.6-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178134
<ubotu> New bug: #178135 in firefox (main) "interactive weather map does not display in firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178135
<ubotu> New bug: #178136 in inkscape (main) "[gutsy] Inskape uses all available memory when saving ODG (open document drawing) format" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178136
<ubotu> New bug: #178122 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution-data-server-2.22 crashed with signal 5 in g_object_unref()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178122
<ubotu> New bug: #178137 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "kde4rc2 konqueror with webkitkde emits progress boxes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178137
<ubotu> New bug: #178138 in apt (main) "Cannot update or install through apt-get" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178138
<ubotu> New bug: #178139 in inkscape (main) "Array out of bounds in Icon preview dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178139
<ubotu> New bug: #178140 in debian-installer (main) "[Hardy Alpha-2] LVM creation of LV fails using only 64MB RAM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178140
<ubotu> New bug: #178142 in network-manager-vpnc (universe) "default gateway is incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178142
<ubotu> New bug: #178144 in ubuntu "apt-get has intresting time with confrimation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178144
<ubotu> New bug: #178145 in tsclient (main) "Details in TSClient Error screen to big" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178145
<ubotu> New bug: #178146 in eclipse (universe) "eclipse crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178146
<ubotu> New bug: #178143 in ubuntu "AppArmor doesn't work in Ubuntu Hardy Heron 8.04 Alpha 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178143
<ubotu> New bug: #178147 in network-manager (main) ""Unlock" greyed out when opening network-admin from applet [Hardy A2]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178147
<ubotu> New bug: #178152 in xine-lib (main) "[packaging] patches outside debian dir" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178152
<ubotu> New bug: #178150 in clamav (universe) "clamav - 91.2 - segmentation fault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178150
<ubotu> New bug: #178151 in linux-meta (main) "setting /sys/kernel/uids/<uid>/cpu_share to 1 causes the scheduler to give most of the cpu time to this uid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178151
<ubotu> New bug: #178153 in totem (main) "Totem-browser-plugin don't work with Epiphany-gecko(1.9)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178153
<ubotu> New bug: #178154 in gnome-mount (main) "Mount options for VFAT in gnome-mount not working and/or defaults not appropriate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178154
<ubotu> New bug: #178155 in totem (main) "[Hardy Alpha-2 Totem] While playing a DVD-VR, seeking to a different place in movie does not work." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178155
<ubotu> New bug: #178156 in totem (main) "Totem could not play 'file:///media/DATA/41.rmvb'.    A problem occurred while loading a library or a decoder (cook.so)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178156
<ubotu> New bug: #149862 in camstream (universe) "Gutsy - camstream crashed with SIGSEGV (known problem, fixed upstream)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149862
<ubotu> New bug: #178161 in gnome-panel (main) "Cordless Mouse freezes but Keyboard remains active" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178161
<ubotu> New bug: #178160 in debian-installer (main) "[Hardy Alpha-2] Installation on 300 MB root partition fails without warning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178160
<ubotu> New bug: #178163 in gstreamer "video gets corrupted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178163
<ubotu> New bug: #178164 in gnome-terminal (main) "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178164
<ubotu> New bug: #178165 in ubuntu "Sync Request inspircd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178165
<ubotu> New bug: #178166 in totem (main) "[Hardy Alpha-2 i386: Totem-xine]  Totem-xine installed the normal way using Synaptic but it won't launch -- libxine.so.1 is missing." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178166
<ubotu> New bug: #178168 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "nvidia-glx-legacy won't install, error in dpkg-divert" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178168
<ubotu> New bug: #178169 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Computer will not hibernate following kernel update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178169
<ubotu> New bug: #178170 in linux (main) "Hardy 2.6.24-2.4 Freezes during Qemu Boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178170
<ubotu> New bug: #178172 in sox (universe) "package sox 13.0.0-1build1 [modified: usr/bin/sox] failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178172
<ubotu> New bug: #178173 in texlive-base (main) "Font problems with .tex files and special (danish) characters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178173
<ubotu> New bug: #178177 in gnash (universe) "gtk-gnash crashed with SIGSEGV in put_signed_pixels_clamped_mmx()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178177
<ubotu> New bug: #178176 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "package xorg-driver-fglrx 8.443.1-1 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso post-removal script devolvió el código de salida de error 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178176
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-12-23
<ubotu> New bug: #178179 in openoffice.org (main) "[hardy] OpenOffice.org crashes in some menus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178179
<ubotu> New bug: #178183 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.1 Crashed during installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178183
<ubotu> New bug: #178184 in ubuntu "User Switcher temporarily stalls" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178184
<ubotu> New bug: #178187 in openafs (universe) "Please sync openafs 1.4.6 from debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178187
<ubotu> New bug: #178188 in gnucash (universe) "gnucash create pdf doesn't accept landscape setting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178188
<ubotu> New bug: #178189 in amarok (main) "amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV trying to play a WMA file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178189
<ubotu> New bug: #178190 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "attempting to download "limewire" linux. get error and instructed to shut down update manager (apt-getor, aptitude .   ????)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178190
<ubotu> New bug: #178191 in wine (universe) "SSL support not compiled in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178191
<ubotu> New bug: #178192 in ubuntu "Mouse cannot be set to left-handed in kubuntu hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178192
<ubotu> New bug: #178194 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] wxDownload Fast" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178194
<ubotu> New bug: #178195 in ntop (universe) "ntop uninstall doesn't remove ntop from the log rotation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178195
<ubotu> New bug: #178198 in ubuntu "HP photosmart 1215 Utilizes only 1/4 of the page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178198
<ubotu> New bug: #178199 in ubuntu "Hardy Alpha 2 Scroll Wheel problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178199
<ubotu> New bug: #178185 in ekiga (main) "How do you resolve the, "security check failed" message at the bottom of the Ekiga display phone if you have completely registered? (dup-of: 120251)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178185
<ubotu> New bug: #178200 in dolphin (main) "title bar says "D3lphin" (Hardy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178200
<ubotu> New bug: #178201 in ubuntu "No Sound-Confused...." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178201
 * persia very much appreciates the "Convert to Question" function
<DarkMageZ> is there a convert to bug to match
<persia> DarkMageZ: There's a function to link questions to bugs.  I presume the idea is that people filing questions may not be the right people to describe a bug, so a question may generate a bug, but the descriptions and discussion would be different.
<DarkMageZ> that makes sense.
<ubotu> New bug: #178202 in inspircd "Please import inspircd from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178202
<ubotu> New bug: #178203 in pinentry (main) "Please merge pinentry (0.7.4-2) from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178203
<ubotu> New bug: #178204 in ubuntu "Please import upse (0.4.0-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178204
<ubotu> New bug: #178205 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] TimeVault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178205
<ubotu> New bug: #178207 in iptables (main) "[7.10] ip6tables unable to find libip6t_ipv6header.so" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178207
<ubotu> New bug: #178208 in clamav (universe) "Please sync clamav 0.91.2-4  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178208
<ubotu> New bug: #178209 in totem (main) "Hardy totem should depend on python-gdata" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178209
<ubotu> New bug: #178210 in linux-source-2.6.22 "prio qdisc is non-functional" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178210
<ubotu> New bug: #178211 in gopchop (universe) "Crashes at the end of reading the mpeg file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178211
<ubotu> New bug: #178212 in pyspf (universe) "Please sync pyspf 2.0.4-2 from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178212
<ubotu> New bug: #178213 in sound-juicer (main) "When playing CDs, hitting "play" always starts at track one" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178213
<ubotu> New bug: #178214 in linux (main) "New version: 2.6.24-rc6 Kernel Released" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178214
<ubotu> New bug: #178216 in gnome-screensaver (main) "screensaver applet crash and I must login " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178216
<ubotu> New bug: #178218 in gnome-cups-manager (universe) "gnome-cups-manager crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178218
<ubotu> New bug: #178219 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity crashed with InstallStepError in configure_locales() (dup-of: 175920)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178219
<ubotu> New bug: #178223 in graphviz (main) "URL or href for node not in generated PDF" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178223
<ubotu> New bug: #178225 in gnucash (universe) "can't make a new keyboard shortcut on gnucash menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178225
<ubotu> New bug: #178227 in ubuntu "[hardy]panel is invisible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178227
<ubotu> New bug: #178228 in zangband (multiverse) "zangband fails to start due to RNG 64-bit bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178228
<ubotu> New bug: #178230 in ubuntu "Proposal for a new package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178230
<ubotu> New bug: #178231 in kopete (main) "Kopete no longer lets you change webcam port" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178231
<ubotu> New bug: #178234 in ubuntu "GTK themes doesn't work." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178234
<ubotu> New bug: #178233 in kdebase (main) "Kdebase 4:3.5.8-2ubuntu7 FTBS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178233
<ubotu> New bug: #178236 in keyjnotegui (universe) "keyjotegui doesnt work from repository" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178236
<ubotu> New bug: #178237 in ubuntu "sun java6 doesnt work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178237
<ubotu> New bug: #178238 in picalib (universe) "FTBFS: picalib 0.1.5 on hardy-i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178238
<ubotu> New bug: #178239 in ubuntu "Java doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178239
<ubotu> New bug: #178240 in rhythmbox (main) "since gutsy gibbon, rhythmbox crashes everytime" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178240
<ubotu> New bug: #178242 in kdebase (main) "KDM doesn't work in XDMCP mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178242
<ubotu> New bug: #178241 in jvim (universe) "FTBFS: jvim 3.0-2.1b-2 on hardy-i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178241
<ubotu> New bug: #178244 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanger doesn't show wired devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178244
<ubotu> New bug: #178247 in nfs-utils "NFS mounts doesn't work well" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178247
<ubotu> New bug: #178248 in netsed (universe) "FTBFS: netsed 0.01c-2 on hardy-i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178248
<ubotu> New bug: #178250 in ubuntu "Linuxdcpp package need update in 8.04 Hardy Heron" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178250
<ubotu> New bug: #178251 in libaspectr (universe) "libaspectr 0.3.5-3 FTBFS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178251
<ubotu> New bug: #178252 in apt (main) "APT cron.daily report generates an error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178252
<ubotu> New bug: #178249 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in rb_metadata_get_missing_plugins()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178249
<ubotu> New bug: #178253 in epiphany-browser (main) "flashplugin-nonfree not working with epiphany" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178253
<ubotu> New bug: #178255 in nvidia-settings (restricted) "NVCtrl.h and NVCtrlLib.h should be installed in /usr/include/NVCtrl not /usr/include" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178255
<ubotu> New bug: #178256 in psi (universe) "psi sound doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178256
<ubotu> New bug: #178257 in gimp (main) "Preference for disabling undo to save memory when editing very large images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178257
<ubotu> New bug: #178258 in linux (main) "live cd hardy alpha2 crashes during  instal procedurel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178258
<ubotu> New bug: #178261 in ubuntu "Screen resolution can not be changed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178261
<ubotu> New bug: #178263 in kde-hal-device-manager (universe) "Strings cannot be copied" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178263
<ubotu> New bug: #178264 in mingw32 (universe) "mingw32 4.2.1.dfsg-1 FTBFS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178264
<ubotu> New bug: #178265 in mit-scheme-doc (universe) "mit-scheme-doc 7.7.90+20070820-1 FTBFS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178265
<ubotu> New bug: #178266 in ubuntu "gnome builds broken by libpthread-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178266
<ubotu> New bug: #178267 in hardinfo (universe) "Hardinfo crashes during processing the Benchmarks." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178267
<ubotu> New bug: #178270 in busybox (main) "Remote Syslog Capability in Udeb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178270
<RainCT> is bug 172444 really a bug or is it a "feature" from the fast user switching stuff?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 172444 in gdm "[Gutsy] Logout a session causes X-Window changes from VT7 to VT9" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172444
<persia> RainCT: Could well be due to VTAllocation=true in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf, but I'm not sure that it is intentional.
<ubotu> New bug: #178271 in tracker (main) "Tracker doesn't not return results for tags of <3 character length." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178271
<ubotu> New bug: #178272 in devscripts (main) "debchange: `debchange --increment' always appends 'ubuntu1' to	revision number" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178272
<ubotu> New bug: #178274 in ubuntu "[hardy] firefox breaks on some pages with an X error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178274
<ubotu> New bug: #178275 in xorg (main) "[Hardy] X broken: can't retrieve EDID data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178275
<ubotu> New bug: #178276 in ubuntu "user applet not present" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178276
<ubotu> New bug: #178277 in nip2 (universe) "Provide functionality for auto crop or trim" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178277
<ubotu> New bug: #178281 in ubuntu "backlight goes off when unplugging power supply" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178281
<ubotu> New bug: #178282 in ubuntu "xrandr set any parameter failed with x error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178282
<ubotu> New bug: #178284 in xfwm4 (main) "xfwm4 picks bad initial window-sizes for multiple screens" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178284
<ubotu> New bug: #178285 in python-gdata (universe) "Include python-gdata in main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178285
<ubotu> New bug: #178286 in linux (main) "Suspend not working on Sony Vaio SZ650N" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178286
<ubotu> New bug: #178287 in xfwm4 (main) "xubuntu gnome interop takes down desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178287
<ubotu> New bug: #178292 in wine (universe) "Wine logs out of Gnome in Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178292
<ubotu> New bug: #178288 in ekiga (main) "ekiga lacks support for bluetooth audio (bluez)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178288
<ubotu> New bug: #178289 in ubuntu "Absolutely no keyboard input on fresh hardy alpha 2 installation." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178289
<ubotu> New bug: #178290 in opera (partner) "opera hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178290
<ubotu> New bug: #178293 in latex-cjk-japanese-wadalab (universe) "FTBFS: latex-cjk-japanese-wadalab 0.20050817-13 on hardy-i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178293
<ubotu> New bug: #178294 in ubuntu "[gutsy] System crash exiting screensaver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178294
<ubotu> New bug: #178295 in elementtree (universe) "python-elementtree should be included in main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178295
<ubotu> New bug: #178298 in linux (main) "kernel 2.6.24-2-generic can't install Virtualbox or vmware" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178298
<ubotu> New bug: #178299 in ubiquity (main) "Can't create new partitions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178299
<ubotu> New bug: #178302 in wine (universe) "system32 no more accessible in wine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178302
<ubotu> New bug: #178303 in f-spot (main) "f-spot 2 picasaweb failed to upload" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178303
<ubotu> New bug: #178305 in gnome-panel (main) "graphical time-zone doesn't progress to next screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178305
<ubotu> New bug: #178306 in ubuntu "Java based applications no longer run (dup-of: 86103)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178306
<ubotu> New bug: #178308 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "[Hardy 8.04 alpha-2] No system sounds but Totem plays sound." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178308
<ubotu> New bug: #178309 in epiphany-browser (main) "Missed dependency for epiphany-browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178309
<ubotu> New bug: #178313 in yelp (main) "antspotlight screensaver hangs computer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178313
<ubotu> New bug: #178314 in libmikmod (main) "libmikmod2 fails to generate a dbgsym package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178314
<ubotu> New bug: #178316 in debian-installer (main) "ubuntu studio 2.6-22-14-rt wont boot on toshiba A75" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178316
<ubotu> New bug: #178318 in bb (universe) "bb runs abysmally on my machine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178318
<ubotu> New bug: #178319 in gnome-panel (main) "Cannot Logout after Login Window Settings Adjusted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178319
<ubotu> New bug: #178320 in xfce4-clipman-plugin (main) "Global hotkey to bring up list to avoid using the mouse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178320
<ubotu> New bug: #178321 in evolution-rss (universe) "Please sponsor evolution-rss 0.0.7-0ubuntu2 (universe) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178321
<ubotu> New bug: #178323 in ubuntu "Gutsy installation crashes disk after installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178323
<ubotu> New bug: #178324 in ubuntu "Login screen appears twice in Xubuntu Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178324
<ubotu> New bug: #178326 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in gnome_settings_daemon_new()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178326
<ubotu> New bug: #178327 in ubuntu "Window manager "unknown"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178327
<ubotu> New bug: #178328 in kdebase (main) "kdeprint spoils cupsd.conf and disconnect local printer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178328
<ubotu> New bug: #178329 in gcc-defaults (main) "Ubuntu 7.10: build-essentials is not installed with a compiler." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178329
<ubotu> New bug: #178331 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "7.10 Installer hangs on Compag nx9105" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178331
<ubotu> New bug: #178315 in conduit (universe) "conduit crashed with TypeError in get_height()" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178315
<ubotu> New bug: #178337 in elisa (universe) "Plugins aren't being loaded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178337
<ubotu> New bug: #178339 in alsa-utils (main) "Dell D400 with Kubuntu 7.10: no sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178339
<ubotu> New bug: #178338 in firefox (main) "Edgy Eft Firefox crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178338
<ubotu> New bug: #178341 in compiz (main) "Various problems with Compiz on multi-head setup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178341
<cosmodad> hi all, hope this is the right place to ask the following question: I'm interested in the resolution of a bug of a particular package. Bug has been reported in 10/07, but there's still no-one assigned to it.
<cosmodad> My question is: When do get bugs assigned to people?
<pochu> cosmodad: when people have time to look to them
<pochu> cosmodad: which bug?
<cosmodad> pochu: #148942
<pochu> bug 148942
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148942 in thunderbird "thunderbird 2.0 not compiled with UNIX (movemail) acccount option." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148942
<pochu> cosmodad: I'd say ask in #ubuntu-mozillateam. You might be lucky there.
<cosmodad> pochu: didn't know that one. Thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #178343 in linux (main) "please enable jffs2 lzo support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178343
<ubotu> New bug: #178344 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org-base unresolvable dependency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178344
<ubotu> New bug: #128698 in inkscape (main) "inkscape crashed when trying to use effect pattern along path twice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128698
<ubotu> New bug: #178346 in kubuntu-grub-splashimages (universe) "no boot splash while booting Kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178346
<ubotu> New bug: #178349 in cryptsetup (main) "Kubuntu does not mount cryptsetup LUKS encrypted hard drives" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178349
<ubotu> New bug: #178351 in kdebase (main) "failed to mount ntfs user disk with kiomedia" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178351
<ubotu> New bug: #178356 in kipi-plugins (main) "[hardy] batch resize generates "error"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178356
<ubotu> New bug: #178357 in audacity (universe) "[Sync Request] Please sync audacity from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178357
<ubotu> New bug: #178359 in rhythmbox (main) "hal-info and rhythmbox conflict on audio_folders for PSP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178359
<ubotu> New bug: #178360 in gwenview (main) "[hardy] crash when choosing upload to picasa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178360
<ubotu> New bug: #178363 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with IOError in write()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178363
<ubotu> New bug: #178364 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] SciDAVis" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178364
<ubotu> New bug: #178365 in metapixel (universe) "Print more informative warnings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178365
<ubotu> New bug: #178366 in linux (main) "pcmcia does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178366
<ubotu> New bug: #178367 in easycrypt (universe) "NTFS support when creating volume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178367
<ubotu> New bug: #178368 in easycrypt (universe) "Whole disk encrypting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178368
<ubotu> New bug: #178369 in drapes (universe) "fade effect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178369
<ubotu> New bug: #178335 in conduit (universe) "conduit crashed with TypeError in get_width()" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178335
<ubotu> New bug: #178370 in ubuntu "[hardy] ubuntu-minimal depends on ntpdate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178370
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-15
<pckchem> bdmurray ping
<Hobbsee> bug 256345
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256345 in wesnoth "recruiting impossible on some parts of a castle" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256345
<bdmurray> pckchem: pong
<pckchem> bdmurray: Hey I think I found a problem with the launchpad scripts
<bdmurray> pckchem: uh, which launchpad scripts?  the greasemonkey ones?
<pckchem> bdmurray: Yes, sorry
<pckchem> bdmurray:
<pckchem> bdmurray: When you use the supplied config.xml, the scripts don't work
<pckchem> bdmurray: The fix is fairly easy, you just change the basedir to "/"
<pckchem> for all the scripts
<pckchem> OR you can just make a individual folder for each file
<bdmurray> pckchem: can you report a bug at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-gm-scripts ?
<pckchem> Sure, I'm about to work up a patch right now. Just wanted to make sure that wasn't intentional before I did it :/
<bdmurray> pckchem: I actually not sure what that bit does. ;-)
<pckchem> bdmurray: :) . I didn't either until a few moments ago. Had a bit of a learning moment. This is also a nice excuse to learn more bzr
<pckchem> bdmurray: Thanks, that's all.
<andresmujica> hello,
<andresmujica> anyone has a sony vaio laptop with a ricoh webcam?
<andresmujica> i need to test a patch from Alexander
<andresmujica> to solve a pair of bugs...
<d-b_> hi there what is the proper method of getting a log / debuggin nautlius
<d-b_> this bug is rather funny .... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/195798
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 195798 in nautilus "Nautilus: Impossible to change case of filename/extension in Windows Share" [Low,New]
<d-b_> --> bug actually is rather critical
<d-b_> if you do as in the example -> make a file called 123.abc  and then make one called 123.ABC.txt
<d-b_> then make rename 123.ABC.txt to 123.ABC -> it will delete the 123.abc file
<d-b_> then if you make a new file called 123.abc to replace the deleted file it will delete the 123.ABC file
<d-b_> yes the file is deleted.
<d-b_> dolphin informs me that access is denied to writing a file such as 123.ABC if i have 123.abc
<d-b_> mmm wait that might be my fault
<d-b_> ok seperate bug in dolphin then
<zzxxzz> Just bought new notebook, and installed ubuntu 8.10 - Notice that when a file is sent to trash, the icon remains the same, and pointing at it displays "No items in Trash", but I can right click on the icon and click on "Empty Trash" and empty the content. Anyone know how to fix this? Or is this a bug?
<maco> sounds like a bug
<maco> i cant imagine it's intentional
<maco> i cant reproduce it
<zzxxzz> maco: I assume you responded to me? A friend also has the same problem in 8.10, and my other computer using 7.04 does not. It seems to take us over a year to resolve problems after each upgrade as new problems appear in addition to the old ones.
<maco> yes
<maco> oh
<maco> was it a fresh install or an upgrade?
<zzxxzz> maco: I wanted to upgrade my  existing system from 7.04 but we've been unable to resolve a problem keeping us from backing up the home partition and our bug report was closed as 7.04 is no longer supported, so I bought a new computer and did a fresh install using the alternate CD.
<maco> mine's a fresh install with an old /home too..
<zzxxzz> maco: It's a new home also as we can't move the home from the old computer yet. In fact we've done nothing more than install 8.10 and apply all the recommended updates so far.
<maco> er, that is weird. does it consistently do that?
<jmarsden> zzxxzz: I just tried it here (I basically never use Nautilus myself!), and the icon changes just fine.  8.10 64bit, fresh install.  So what you are seeing is probably not the general case.
<jmarsden> CAn you create a new user, log in as that user, and se if they also get the same issue?
<zzxxzz> maco: Yes, the icon always shows an empty waste basket, and if I create a text file and send it to the trash is remains the same, and pointing to the icon displays "No items in Trash", but if I click on the icon the browser displays the file(s) in the trash, and if I right click on the icon the "Empty Trash" function does remove the content.
<zzxxzz> jmarsden: My friends computer has 2 users and both user log ins produce the same result.
<maco> jmarsden: any chance the fact that there was trash in my bin when i installed is why i cant reproduce?
<jmarsden> No idea.  I can't reproduse the problem here either, starting from an empty wastebasket...
<zzxxzz> I've tried to find where the icon choices are located to no avail, but I assume the fact that it states there is no content might be the reason the icon remains the same.
<jmarsden> Yes, sounds more like the applet doesn't "notice" (wasn't told?) that someone put some trash in it, somehow.
<maco> the one on the panel or the one in nautilus?
<jmarsden> maco: There is a trash icon in Nautilus?  Where?
<maco> in the bar on the left...
<jmarsden> The one that changes state for me is the one in the panel.  Right-click and About shows: Trash Applet 2.24.1
<maco> i dont have that in my panel :P well, i dont have a bottom panel
<maco> just open your home directory and its on the left
<dholbach> good morning
<maco> hello
<dholbach> hi maco
<zzxxzz> I just checked the 7.04 system which works, and my home directory there has a .Trash directory which contains entries for the deleted files. The 8.10 system does not have a .Trash directory, but shows 3 files totaling over 500MB in the trash.
<greg-g> Heya dholbach, good flight back?
<maco> zzxxzz: they moved in 8.04
<jmarsden> maco: OK, that one I would not expect to change visual state etc, it is just... an icon... right?
<maco> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<maco> jmarsden: it changes
<dholbach> heya greg-g - yeah all good - how was yours?
<greg-g> dholbach: slept through most of it, so great.
 * jmarsden peers at screen... you are right... 1600x1200 here, so it's a small icon!
<dholbach> greg-g: hardly surprising after the last night at UDS :)
<maco> can jorge actually sing?
<dholbach> maco: yes :)
<maco> saw a photo and went O_o "jorge?"
<greg-g> dholbach: yeah, there are some pictures of me online that are... incriminating :)
<maco> ah we should've found a way to make him karaoke at OLF
<greg-g> maco: Penguicon!
<maco> greg-g: huh?
 * maco googles
<zzxxzz> ubottu is correct, the files are in the new location, but the icon is not changing from empty, nor giving an indication there is something in the trash.
<maco> greg-g: wait is that the one that Tamora Pierce spoke at and i saw on someone's shirt at OLF and got all upset that i missed an insane combination of my favourite author and my favourite operating system?
<greg-g> maco: probably
<jmarsden> zzxxzz: Do permisions on ~/.local and ~/.local/share and ~/.local/share/Trash/ all look sane on your systems?  I'm not sure what could be causing you to see this... guessing...!
<BoogieBoo> Hi
<BoogieBoo> Where CAN I find help to my VPN connection problem? I have been struggeling to make the VPN work in intrepid, yesterday I finally manged to make it to work following the launchpad bud documentation about this problem. Then I switched of the computer, when todays I switched on and tried to connect again, CONNECTION FAILED message, but the configuration is still the same...THIS IS NOT ACCEPTABLE if we want Ubuntu to start sp
<BoogieBoo> reading into work computer,
<BoogieBoo> Is there anyone that can help me with this please?
<Ryan52> BoogieBoo: ask in #ubuntu? that might get you more help..
<BoogieBoo> well I ask here because actually is a bug
<BoogieBoo> It is a shame to spend more than a month to make to work somethign that it was working before the upgrade.
<BoogieBoo> And more when it is something necessary for diary working
<BoogieBoo> it is a shame
<BoogieBoo> And it seems to be a taboo in internet, I can't find anyhelp anywhere
<maco> er, is a bug filed?
<Ryan52> BoogieBoo, this channel is for working on bugs/triaging bugs, I think :)
<BoogieBoo> It is actually a BUG
<BoogieBoo> VPN connections to PPTP servers in intrepid is a crape
<Ryan52> okay...
<BoogieBoo> Networkmanager is not working properly
<BoogieBoo> But there are some Launchpad guides to solve it
<BoogieBoo> and the solution is not in the reposteries yet
<BoogieBoo> Yesterday I followed the launchpad, and I manged tom amke it to work
<BoogieBoo> I had to edit gconf-edit by my self, etc.. because Networkmanager is not saveing the values correctly
<BoogieBoo> after that it woked
<BoogieBoo> however today I restarted the computer and the VPN is not working again
<BoogieBoo> I checked the changes I made in gconf.efdit and they still were there
<BoogieBoo> so I can't understand now why it is not working?
<BoogieBoo> This is a crucial issue; Million of people need to access their offices networks remotely,
<BoogieBoo> to WORK
<Ryan52> BoogieBoo, it sounds like you need help with something. but regardless, if you think it's a bug, do you see the bug already reported? if so, then please provide any more information on the problem that you can into that bug report. if not, then please report it.
 * Ryan52 notes that openvpn works for him...so it probably doesn't affect millions.
<maco> Ryan52: its only pptp vpn
<maco> cisco vpn is fine too
<Ryan52> ah, didn't see that.
<maco> yeah, we've been over this before
<maco> i told him to try using the vpn from the command line to see if its the nm plugin's fault or the vpn client's fault, but i dont think he did
<maco> doing that is how i found that the route wasnt being set right by nm, but that the command line vpnc was doing it right, so i knew a bug i had was actually in nm
<maco> er, was actually in nm-vpnc
<BoogieBoo> maco
<BoogieBoo> maco, yesterday following the launchpad, I managed the VPN to work
<BoogieBoo> maco, it seems that Networkmanager-pptp is not working properly, it is not saving the parameters correctly
<BoogieBoo> maco, so I opened gconf-edit and I added some keys manually and It worked, some keays as "refuse-eap"
<maco> is the command line vpnc working?
<BoogieBoo> vpnc is for cisco
<maco> er, not vpnc
<maco> vpn
<maco> yeah, vpnc is what my fingers automatically do since i use it for school wireless :P
<BoogieBoo> ah, vpnc ok, I am going to try in a minutes
<maco> i dont know the command
<maco> but im sure the linux-pptp must have a command
<BoogieBoo> maco, well, so yesterday I was all the evening connected properly
<BoogieBoo> maco, yesterday it was workign properly!
<BoogieBoo> maco, today I switch on the computer again, and it is not working again
<BoogieBoo> maco, I checked that all the chanegs I made in gconf-efit are still there after the reboot, and they are
<BoogieBoo> so this is crace
<BoogieBoo> crazy
<BoogieBoo> this is really crazy unstable
<maco> look, ive had odd bugs pop up from in nm caused by it not knowing how to handle bugs in my wireless driver
<maco> so please try a command line method
<maco> those are generally more failure-resistent
<maco> ex: i cant connect to wep with nm because nm gets confused when my driver drops a few packets, but the command line does not.
<BoogieBoo> I will try
<BoogieBoo> nothing
<BoogieBoo> looking at the syslog I can't understant whta is going on, the messages are not clear!
<BoogieBoo> the funny thing is that here the other XP machines are already connected to the VPN
<wicope> I really feel in a deadend, I don0t know what else can I do to solve this guys
<wicope> and I really need it to work
<hggdh> wicope: did you open a bug on this?
<CrownAmbassador> Guys I'm lost! I just joined the bugteam, but have no idea where to go to start helping. Any help please?
<BUGabundo_work> CrownAmbassador: how about taking a look at the most recent bugs?
<BUGabundo_work> also ,if you dare, subscribe to some packages bug-mail
<BUGabundo_work> or if you are crazy enouth the entire UBUNTU bug mail
<BUGabundo_work> or just use feeds CrownAmbassador
<duanedesign> I think the Importance of the following bugs should be set to  Wishlist
<duanedesign> bug  #307684
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307684 in transmission "Transmission should not verify all data when restarted after forced exit by logout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307684
<duanedesign> bug #307715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307715 in ufw "ufw should support a quiet option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307715
<duanedesign> bug #307796
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307796 in fglrx-installer "fglrx-kernel-source should depend on gcc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307796
<duanedesign> bug #307744
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307744 in kino "kino should notify if dvgrab is missing before attempting capture" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307744
<duanedesign> Thank you for your help
<asac> maco: thats as-designed, yes.
<asac> its not undebated whether thats the right thing to do, but its currently a feature
<BUGabundo_work> ogasawara maco removing the eth Sky2 driver helped suspend/hibernate to work with jaunty kernel
<BUGabundo_work> I also got the pics and video of the crash... uploading now
<maco> asac: how does one force the wireless to disconnect?
<maco> BUGabundo_work: good to know, since this laptop has sky2
<BUGabundo_work> LOL
<BUGabundo_work> so don't use .28-2 kernel
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<BUGabundo_work> maco I disconnect  my wifi via soft switch
<BUGabundo_work> no other way AFAIK
<BUGabundo_work> but I've seen a few people complaing about the way NM07 connects to both wifi and eth (making a bridge)
<asac> maco: right click on applet and "disable wireless" is a workaround
<BUGabundo_work> it is asac... as long as kernel doesn't crash
<BUGabundo_work> or you can enable it again
<BUGabundo_work> it still doesn't work for everybody
<BUGabundo_work> plus for some really strange reason
<BUGabundo_work> enableling and disbling net interfaces seems to freeze the system for a few secs (2-3 sec)
<asac> BUGabundo_work: freezes are driver issues
<asac> iwl* stuff has that
<BUGabundo_work> ahh
<BUGabundo_work> but I get the same even for eth card
<BUGabundo_work> and my card uses Sky2 driver asac
<asac> BUGabundo_work: hmm ... does that driver use mac80211 stack?
<BUGabundo_work> how can I check asac?
<BUGabundo_work> ogasawara: maco: bug # 308185
<BUGabundo_work> ogasawara: maco: bug #308185
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308185 in linux "traceback on shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308185
<asac> BUGabundo_work: lsmod | grep 802
<BUGabundo_work> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/85625
<asac> BUGabundo_work: so you have iwlagn chipset
<asac> -> 15:14 < asac> iwl* stuff has that
<BUGabundo_work> for the wifi, yes
<BUGabundo_work> but I said that also the ethnet card would make the same freezes on NM
<BUGabundo_work> EVEN with wifi turned off
<KennethVenken> Hello, the person reporting bug 215915 just installed ubuntu 8.10 and isn't experiencing the problem any more, (had the problem with 8.04 beta). Currently the status is set to new. To what should i set the status: Invalid or Fix Released?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215915 in network-manager "wireless WPA key corrupted on system restart" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215915
<bdmurray> mvo: ping
<mvo> hey bdmurray
<bdmurray> mvo: Made it back safe?  Where are the release notes fetched when using 'update-manager -d'?
<mvo> bdmurray: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/ReleaseAnnouncement
<mvo> bdmurray: that is the default location
<bdmurray> mvo: and would it use the apt proxy to get that file?
<mvo> bdmurray: hm, it should, let me check
<mvo> bdmurray: yeah, newer version of u-m should honor the apt proxy (and the gconf proxy) for this. not sure when exactly this was added (but I can check the bzr logs)
<bdmurray> mvo: I'm having an issue getting the release notes with apt-cacher right now
<bdmurray> mvo: Okay, I got it - it's probably a bug with apt-cacher
<mvo> bdmurray: ok, thanks
<bddebian> Boo
<MrKanister> Hi. Can someone please set the bug +308224 to wishlist
<imachine> Hi
<imachine> i've had issues with building nvidia drivers on updated 8.04 (updated to 8.10)
<imachine> i'm on x86_64, dkms fails telling me it cannot determine kernel version
<imachine> I've seen something similar on gentoo forums, and the problem was no asm-i386 in the 'include' dir for kernel sources (or headers)
<imachine> I've symlinked, no go.
<chrisccoulson> imachine - if you're looking for support, then you might like to try the #ubuntu channel
<imachine> well, I'm not exactly looking for support.
<imachine> I'm trying to pinpoint this bug, so we can develop a fix, together.
<imachine> I've searched forums, generic ones, and found numerous solutions, yet none were able to fix this issue.
<imachine> it doesn't seem like a simple 'pebkac'
<imachine> :)
<chrisccoulson> is this a bug with the ubuntu packaged nvidia drivers or are you trying to get the drivers from the nvidia website working?
<imachine> nope, ubuntu packaged.
<imachine> like I wrote, dkms fails at building them.
<imachine> both using envy or the standard gtk2 driver thingy.
<chrisccoulson> ok, i probably can't help you with that. the person who would normally be able to help (tseliot) is not here at the moment
<imachine> ok
<imachine> I see he wrote envy
<chrisccoulson> that's right
<imachine> that's cool, envy fails too since it seems a compilation error.
<imachine> I mean envy etc does everything correctly, only fails later on, during the build itself.
<imachine> http://pastebin.com/m6320267
<imachine> this is what envy spews
<imachine> http://pastebin.com/m1fb153eb and heere's the make.log
<thekorn> I'm sure there are bugreports about this issue somewhere on launchpad
<thekorn> let me try to find one
<imachine> I've found it too
<imachine> (well some of it)
<imachine> but not much solutions.
<imachine> I've seen the most informative on gentoo forums.
<imachine> however their fix (the asm-i386) didn't quite help.
<imachine> maybe I'm missing some build packages?
<imachine> or have one too many, conflicting?
<thekorn> sorry, I think I can't help you further, because I don't find the bug I was searching for
<imachine> #
<imachine> *** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***
<imachine> that's the line you'd find the report by
<imachine> http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=328232#p328232 some more info here
<JugglerLKR> hi
<JugglerLKR> anyone here?
<danage1> i'm getting kernel panics (caps lock blinking) on a thinkpad x61s that is otherwise working fine. my suspect is ath9k. any quick commands that i could run/logs to check for a first debugß
<danage1> upon second thought, it could also be virtualbox
<LaserJock> bdmurray: around?
<bdmurray> LaserJock: indeed
<LaserJock> bdmurray: is there any bug policy for teams to sort of opt-out of triage?
<LaserJock> or perhaps opt-out of parts of triage
<bdmurray> Not that I know of
<LaserJock> some of the general triage policies aren't fitting what I'm trying to do so well and I'd rather not have people (me, the team, and triagers) waste time
<LaserJock> right now the only problem is people marking bugs as invalid due to inactivity
<LaserJock> when they get marked Invalid they drop off the "radar"
<bdmurray> From what state to Invalid?
<LaserJock> usually Incomplete I think
<LaserJock> the most common case is a triager does a "Is this bug still affecting you?" then some time later another triagers marks it Invalid because of a lack of response
<LaserJock> which I know makes sense from a general perspective, but I'm looking at having to go through ~ 150 Invalid bugs looking for good bugs
<bdmurray> I'd be interested to find out what makes a good bug and modifying the instructions for bug to Incomplete if they can be general cased.
<LaserJock> what makes a good bug is having enough info to try to reproduce the bug
<LaserJock> i.e. they gave some steps
<LaserJock> or described what happened
<LaserJock> I don't like having bugs marked as Invalid before we confirm that 1) we can't confirm it or 2) it's not a real bug
<calc> LaserJock: in many cases the 'is this bug still affecting you?' is asked because the user didn't give enough information to begin with or its generally not reproducible
<calc> LaserJock: so if the user also doesn't respond to the question then its no longer known to be reproducible by anyone at all
<LaserJock> calc: that's not my experience
<LaserJock> most often triagers don't even attempt to reproduce
<LaserJock> and demand stuff from the reporter that I feel is not required to look into the bug
<LaserJock> I want triagers to attempt to reproduce before closing
<calc> LaserJock: demand what kind of stuff? i usually ask for an example file showing the problem (for OOo)
<hggdh_> LaserJock, yes, I have seen it happen
<LaserJock> if they can't reproduce and it looks like a one-off fine
<calc> since the majority of the time i can't reproduce users bugs just from what little they report initially
<calc> but i have also seen crack triagers as well
<LaserJock> but I'd say a majority of my bugmail is from triagers closing my bugs for no good reason
<LaserJock> and it makes it difficult for me because I have to go "fix" bugs
 * calc has had the same problems at times
<calc> some people close bugs mistakenly that are upstream... because they are upstream
<LaserJock> at the point the "noise" is pretty high
<bdmurray> Have you documented how to triage the packages you are talking about?
<LaserJock> bdmurray: no, but I shouldn't have to
<LaserJock> they're just general packages
<LaserJock> about 30 or so of them, mostly in Main but some in Universe as well
<LaserJock> my concern is that I'm losing info due to triaging, whereas I should be *gaining* info from triaging efforts
<LaserJock> I realize that a lot of the problem would be sorted if we got to bugs faster, and triagers are just doing what they're told/trained to do
<LaserJock> but I just don't see us getting to these bugs much faster  in the immediate future so I'd rather not lose the info
<LaserJock> so I was wondering if there were any good ideas from the bug gurus :-)
<hggdh> LaserJock, what packages are you being hit on?
<LaserJock> they're random ones
<calc> LaserJock: would an in-between status be useful for closing and only allow invalid/wontfix for bugsquad/maintainers or something like that, of course i don't know if that would be usable
<LaserJock> but I focus on Edubuntu and Science packages so that's where I see it
<hggdh> could you give us some examples?
<hggdh> of bugs
<LaserJock> sure
<bdmurray> LaserJock: earlier you said 'demand stuff from the reporter that I feel is not required' which leads me to believe that documenting what you do think is useful for those packages would be helpful.  I also think there could be a general clearer policy on 'try as hard as possible' to recreate the bug before moving a bug from New -> Incomplete.
<LaserJock> hggdh: bug #241610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241610 in kino "When russian language is turned on, kino UI stays Engliish" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241610
<calc> LaserJock: well they could have checked if it still affecting eg intrepid but not reporting bugs correctly does cause problems in many cases
<LaserJock> bdmurray: the problem is that it's not a package-specific thing. I mean I can write up a doc for each one that says "please reproduce before closing" but I don't know that'd help all that much
 * calc thinks that firefox apport plugin needs writing sooner than later
<calc> and/or completely turn off reporting of bugs to regular packages in the web interface
<hggdh> good example, LaserJock... the reporter does state what is needed to reproduce the issue
<calc> hggdh: however using this as an example if the triager noted it did not affect current release they would have to somehow test all releases or ask the user that questions
<calc> er question
<LaserJock> a borderline example is bug #95292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 95292 in qcad "Qcad crashes in use after few minutes" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/95292
<calc> i often get bug reports still on dapper, etc many times without any apport info
<LaserJock> it's not a great bug, but it's something I want to keep around
<hggdh> calc, I agree. But the reporter did not state the versions of Ubuntu and Kino, and the closer -- I guess, just went for "too old, let's close it"
<hggdh> Laserjock, a question, if you do not mind: when would a bug be "too old to consider". I understand this is a rather loaded question
<calc> hggdh: i agree on the it should have been tested which it appears not to have been, but we have a huge percentage of drive by bug submitters who don't respond to any questions at all, even truely important ones
<LaserJock> I don't understand why bug #125326 was closed
<calc> hggdh: which probably has jaded our triagers
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 125326 in qcad "dimension location" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125326
<LaserJock> hggdh: there is no such thing as a bug too old
<calc> with low quality submissions of bugs, submitters who never respond to bugs, triagers probably often don't feel like putting too much time into an individual bug
 * calc personally tries to reproduce anything he can, but when that doesn't happen it often eventually ends up closed invalid since the submitter never responds to any questions at all
<LaserJock> generally for me, 1) a bug can't be too old and 2) a reporter shouldn't need to respond to keep a bug open
<LaserJock> but like I said before, I totally realize that some packages like firefox, OO.o, etc. have to have a different view
<LaserJock> I'm just not sure one-size-fits-all triaging is a great idea
<danage1> LaserJock: yes there is
<calc> LaserJock: well if the quality of a bug report is so bad that you really can't figure out what the submitter is trying to say (for example) and can't reproduce the bug (and you have tried) and the submitter never responds then yes i believe in the general case the bug should be closed invalid
<hggdh> the way I see it, we need to have base rules (that will apply if no exception is requested); but we should also cater for exceptions...
<hggdh> which is the base rule ^^
<calc> the qcad crashing example is a good example for the wrong reason
<LaserJock> calc: agreed, but that's based on the bug reports merits, not on whether the reporter responds
<calc> if it doesn't constantly crash then the triager wouldn't be able to do anything with that bug anyway since the user didn't attach the needed crash dump, etc
<LaserJock> I don't want people closing bugs because somebody doesn't respond regardless of whether the bug has useful info
<calc> asking if it is still reproducible is the wrong question but the user never responded at all so probably wouldn't have submitted a crash report either
<LaserJock> some of these bugs are *very* old, some of the reporters probably aren't even using Ubuntu anymore
<calc> ah yea the qcad bug is pretty old
<calc> but the quality of the qcad bug itself isn't high enough that i would consider it useful to keep open
<calc> qcad crashes... doing what exactly, no info, no crash report, etc
<LaserJock> I'd probably close it
<LaserJock> but *I* want to close it
<LaserJock> having it disappear before I get a chance to look at everything just makes my life harder
<greg-g> LaserJock: the new self-appointed bug closer for the majority of bugs in LP.  Get to work!   ;)
<LaserJock> qcad is pretty buggy, period. I want to talk to upstream so I want to gather together all our qcad bugs, look at what's common, etc.
<calc> LaserJock: are the appointed maintainer of qcad? otherwise anyone in core should be able to close (i would think) but you make sorta a good point in that i think as well that only people who have upload rights or maybe more restrictive than that should be able to close bugs as invalid or wontfix
<calc> LaserJock: i meant to ask 'are you'
<LaserJock> calc: there are no appointed maintainers
<LaserJock> for almost all the packages I'm talking about
<calc> LaserJock: so why did you think only you should be able to close the bug instead of pedro?
 * calc must be confused about something
<LaserJock> calc: no, that's a good question
<Hobbsee> i don't think it's a case of "only i should close these bugs"
<LaserJock> it's sort of a sticky point of Ubuntu maintainership style
<Hobbsee> it's more of a "only people who are clued up and DTRT should close these bugs"
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: basically
<LaserJock> I'm not saying I have to do it because I'm the only one that should deal with qcad
<LaserJock> but I want people who are gonna put some effort into it dealing with the bugs
<LaserJock> maintaining packages is difficult, and it's made more difficult when people who may not know the whole story are closing bugs
<greg-g> so a general raising of consciousness?
<LaserJock> I'd rather not have to send an email to ubuntu-bugsquad every time I want to do something
<LaserJock> i.e. get an overview of qcad bugs
<greg-g> however that would be done (limiting "invalid" to bugcontrol, something else)
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> I don't think so much that
<LaserJock> as I don't think a person can really know enough about everything
<LaserJock> but more of a "don't touch it unless you're willing to "own" it"
<greg-g> right
<greg-g> hmmmm
<LaserJock> I don't like people closing bugs who are obviously just running through a list closing things as fast as they can
<greg-g> kinda goes against the idea of "anyone can help with triaging LP bugs, no memberships required"  not saying that is bad, just thinking out loud.
<LaserJock> they're not taking the time to look at the bug, see if they can reproduce it, see if there are other similar bugs
<LaserJock> yes, I think it sort of does that
<LaserJock> I'd much rather see team triage groups than an Ubuntu-wide triaging team
<maco> greg-g: every now and then i'm like "i dont care if you know nothing about how it works. you speak $language_i_don't_speak, so *please* translate it to English"
<greg-g> LaserJock: like the desktop bugs team? so then a new "science bugs team" or something?
<LaserJock> greg-g: well, you're gonna get me burnt at the stake
<greg-g> :)
<LaserJock> I think bugsquad should disappear basically
<LaserJock> and that triaging should be incorporated into the relevant development teams
<maco> hehe had LjL translating an italian bug reporter real-time in here yesterday :P
 * greg-g lights LaserJock on fire
<LaserJock> so similar to if a person wants to package, the "attach" on to a development team as a triager
<LaserJock> *they
<calc> LaserJock: have a team per cell i guess?
<greg-g> LaserJock: that could be an interesting way of doing things: you get involved with a package or set of packages, not Ubuntu as a whole.
 * calc doesn't know if 'cell' concept is well known yet
<greg-g> oh yeah, the cell idea... I need to read up on those notes
<LaserJock> calc: is that the reorganized archive?
<calc> LaserJock: yes
<LaserJock> then yeah
<calc> and each subsection is its on cell more fine-grained than main/universe currently is
<calc> maybe not a lot more fine-grained as its not done yet
<LaserJock> I think having people join up to a cell as a triager would be better than the current "mile wide, inch deep" approach
 * greg-g nods
<LaserJock> there does need to be some generalists
<Hobbsee> snowflakes!
<LaserJock> we need a QA team that can support development teams in making good triaging practices/polices and makes sure things don't fall through cracks for non-seeded packages
<LaserJock> but those would probably be people who have had pretty extensive experience within a triage team
<crimsun> triaging doesn't _gain_ you info, jordan. that's a misperception.
<crimsun> triaging makes it possible for people to get to the important bugs more quickly; it doesn't realise a net gain or anything.
<greg-g> LaserJock: just so you know, I like this idea, and it should be revisited when the cells are implemented, I think.
<crimsun> for that purpose, triagers need to prioritise, so quite a bit of info will be lost.
<LaserJock> crimsun: well, it quite often will gain you info, but it sure should lose info that you want
<crimsun> shouldn't*?
<maco> was about to ask that
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> i.e. triaging should get you missing info
<LaserJock> and not lose the info you want to keep
<crimsun> then you've moved beyond triaging
<maco> to diagnosis?
<crimsun> triaging is a first step; it's not the entire process.
<crimsun> i.e., you wouldn't call surgery triaging
<LaserJock> they I say get rid of triaging then, it's mostly useless to the developer
<greg-g> I would call surgery devel/coding, but finding where/what the issue is would be triaging
<LaserJock> not to sound insensitive, but I can "triage" better on my own thanks
<LaserJock> when I have to re-"triage" it make my life more difficult
<bdmurray> when you get to it right? ;-)
<LaserJock> bdmurray: *exactly*
<LaserJock> I may be very slow, but I'll get there
<crimsun> so have you actually approached the triager(s) in question?
<LaserJock> crimsun: no, because as far as I know they're just doing what they're told
<calc> triaging of a bug should get enough info to be able to reproduce the bug outside of the original submitters machine
<LaserJock> I don't want to start a dev/triager flame war
<crimsun> so stop assuming and ask.
<calc> not solve the bug itself
<LaserJock> crimsun: hence why I'm here
<calc> solving the bug would be the surgeons job in the analogy
<calc> ah i see greg-g already said that above
 * greg-g nods at calc 
 * calc had been away dealing with his son
 * maco fears a flamewar coming on
<crimsun> frankly i see nothing particularly insensitive about the way javier has done his "job"
<LaserJock> I did assume that the bugs that got marked as Invalid were done correctly according to current SOP
<LaserJock> so I'm wondering about what to do about that
<crimsun> i'm sure there are better examples
<LaserJock> crimsun: I'm sure there are, I just having waded through the ~150 Invalid bugs to find them
<calc> maco: we're all civil (i think) no need for a flamewar ;-)
<crimsun> i'm not particularly civil, and because i'm not a member, i'm not bound by any CoC.
<maco> crimsun: you havent signed the CoC/
<maco> ?
<greg-g> LaserJock: my only question is, is this an edge case.  The case being: A bug that is reported by someone with some of the required information, someone asks a "piddly" question, then 60 days later it is closed due to no response. You are assuming that bug can become a "good bug report" without further input from the reporter while others are assuming it can't (or is much harder).
<calc> crimsun: eh you're not even a member anymore?
<LaserJock> from my perspective I don't see how "triaging" is helping me any, and in fact it's making it harder
<LaserJock> greg-g: it's happening to me more often then not
<crimsun> LaserJock: do you have a list of bugs that you'd like everyone to stay away from, including the rest of core-dev?
<crimsun> s/bugs/source packages/
<maco> calc: he never went through the "become a member" process...had it automatically when in motu, but he's not motu anymore
<greg-g> LaserJock: ok. But you probably only watch a subset of packages and thus might have a slightly skewed view
<calc> maco: ah ok
<LaserJock> crimsun: I don't want core-dev to stay away particularly
<calc> don't you sign the CoC to be a Ubuntero?
<LaserJock> greg-g: almost certainly
<maco> calc: yeah, LP says crimsun is an ubuntero
<greg-g> LaserJock: which is why you asked, at first, if some packages could opt-out, which would makes sense in your case.
<maco> crimsun: dude, you did sign the CoC
<LaserJock> greg-g: I fully acknowledge my team is probably a corner-case
<calc> of course crimsun is civil anyway so its not much of an issue
 * calc hugs crimsun 
<maco> haha
<crimsun> maco: of course i signed it when i joined lp, which is when i was an ubuntu-dev member. it doesn't apply now.
<maco> well the speed of the conversation at one point was enough to make it seem like it was becoming heated
<LaserJock> if triagers are just flipping bits but not doing much harm I'm ok
<maco> crimsun: er...pretty sure you dont unsign the CoC
<crimsun> maco: revocation.
<LaserJock> but I'm just getting more and more bug closings which then means they drop off my package report
<crimsun> LaserJock: of course that's the intent, but flipping bits is precisely the issue here, no?
<maco> crimsun: i think he just wants to avoid flips to invalid
<LaserJock> crimsun: flipping certain bits is more of a problem than others
<maco> or won'tfix
<LaserJock> if people are setting Importance, fine, it's useless but it's not getting in the way
<LaserJock> if bugs drop off of +packagereport then I've got a problem
<crimsun> i'd argue that missetting importance is a big deal
<maco> crimsun: idk...i choose which bugs to try to fix based on my skills, not on the importance setting
<greg-g> either way, lets not compound the issue
<crimsun> i use all the fields when i deal with audio bugs, so if the priority bits are misset, then i have to reset them
<LaserJock> crimsun: that's sort of my point
<LaserJock> for me Importance isn't ... important
<LaserJock> but for you it is, so obviously it's hard to work from a common set up triage policies
<crimsun> LaserJock: right, so what could be proposed is that the general bugcontrol team not touch any bugs affecting x, y, z source packages
<LaserJock> s/up/of/
<LaserJock> well, that's not a great solution, but perhaps possible
<maco> i guess for people with the skills to fix most anything they come across, Importance is a determining factor. for noobie coders its not :P
<crimsun> it doesn't have much to do with coding ability, maco
<crimsun> it's the ability to prioritise bug reports
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> it depends a lot on how many bugs you're getting, etc.
<crimsun> LaserJock: what's a better resolution? growing the -science or edubuntu bug triaging teams?
<maco> crimsun: i mean, when someone's going to *fix* something. if they know that source package well and are a good programmer, the importance can probably determine what they work on. if your skills are limited, you just fix whatever you can, regardless of importance setting
<LaserJock> most of the packages I deal with have < 10 bugs so it's not a big deal
<LaserJock> crimsun: well, I was thinking trying to get triagers to pay attention a bit more would help
<LaserJock> or having a policy of trying to reproduce before closing
<crimsun> certainly, that goes without saying.
<crimsun> of course, if the bug summary is "qcad is broken" with nothing else, ...
<LaserJock> right, that's why I said that bug was borderline
<LaserJock> I can understand somebody closing that
<LaserJock> but quite a few have had at least enough info to attempt to reproduce
<LaserJock> and nobody has
<LaserJock> and a developer hasn't made any comment
<LaserJock> etc.
<LaserJock> it's just a couple of form responses and it's closed
<LaserJock> and then I get harrased about how Ubuntu sucks at taking care of bugs
<crimsun> so perhaps a _better_ framework is appropriate, like providing a utility to automate installing the affected binary package(s) in a chroot/vm
<LaserJock> that would probably be handy
<crimsun> (not everyone will have sbuild or pbuilder installed, but i don't see why the general bugcontrol team can't move toward that)
<maco> crimsun: and even if they have pbuilder, they might not know how to use it ;)
<maco> you're going to tease me about not knowing "pbuilder build" anyway, so i might as well say it
<LaserJock> I just don't like losing info for essentially no gain
<LaserJock> it doesn't hurt to have the bugs open until a dev closes them
<maco> so maybe bug control doesnt close bugs in any method other than duplicate?
<crimsun> it also doesn't hurt to close the bug if it's not in a supported ubuntu release
<LaserJock> crimsun: sure it does
<bdmurray> It does if you have a package with hundreds of bugs and it is hard to find useful ones
<maco> crimsun: it might still exist
<LaserJock> we don't know if that bug *does* affect a supported relese
<LaserJock> bdmurray: right, but I don't have any of those
<crimsun> maco: it might. it won't matter in warty, hoary, or edgy.
<LaserJock> bdmurray: I fully agree that it's important for Firefox, linux, Xorg, OOo, etc.
<crimsun> or feisty
<LaserJock> a lot of my packages don't change that often
<crimsun> . if it's reproducible in gutsy, hardy, intrepid, jaunty, then obviously we care.
<LaserJock> so the same exact version can be in multiple releases
<LaserJock> but unless somebody *tries* to reproduce we learn nothing
<crimsun> and yet that version can be a red herring, because sometimes it's something like wxwidgets that's the real culprit.
<maco> if it's reported in Feisty, it might still exist
<LaserJock> crimsun: yep, very true
<LaserJock> so investiation is needed
<crimsun> maco: yes, it _might_. move past that. i've already stated that it needs to be reproducible.
<LaserJock> but investigation *won't* happen if people keep closing the bugs
<crimsun> so we need to set down when to mark bugs as invalid
<crimsun> (not that many of us don't already have a decent grasp, but for sake of discussion)
<LaserJock> I'd like to, but I'm uncertain if we can come up with a archive-wide policy on that :(
<crimsun> sure we can
<crimsun> obviously different cells will have their own policies
<LaserJock> that supersede the archive-wide policy?
<maco> yeah
<crimsun> the onus has always been on the triager to check for conflicting policies
<maco> crimsun: do we trust all of us?
<crimsun> not to mention that policies specific to source packages (logically extensible to cells) override archive-wide by their very definitions..
<crimsun> e.g., ubiquity, alsa-driver, udev, linux
<LaserJock> crimsun: right, but there seems to be some resistance to making it more difficult on triagers
<maco> hey wait i have a triage question real quick
<Hobbsee> there will be no questions!  :P
<LaserJock> and I'd think "check to see which cell this package is in and read up on their policies" would be making it more difficult
<crimsun> triaging is not supposed to be difficult; it's supposed to require due-digilence.
<maco> if a bug *could* be in linux or *could* be in acpi, should i just mark it as affecting both and let the people that know those packages deal with squabbling over whose bug it is?
<Hobbsee> maco: that's the usual idea
<LaserJock> crimsun: well, I agree to that
<maco> Hobbsee: ok then. the commenters on the bug can stop squabbling over it in that case :P
<crimsun> maco: err, definitely don't. you'll earn the wrath of both tim, ben, and myself.
<crimsun> and if you happen to do that with a gnome package, you'll earn the wrath of seb, too.
<LaserJock> personally I feel like marking Invalid should be after: 1) clearly not a bug 2) reporter can't reproduce 3) at least one other person can't reproduce
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<crimsun> maco: i.e., until lp gains the ability to remove a task (RSN, i hear), just change the affected source package
<crimsun> LaserJock: then the burden shifts to (1), which is not always obvious
<LaserJock> crimsun: no, but I don't find as many problems there
<crimsun> i.e., intractible for certain source package combinations(cells)
<crimsun> intractable*
<LaserJock> crimsun: it's primarily 3 that I have issue with
<crimsun> maco: the reasoning is that even when marked invalid, multiple tasks still spam inboxes.
<LaserJock> crimsun: I think "clearly" is a bit ambiguous but certainly not-a-bug is one of the uses for Invalid
<crimsun> again, not so much an issue when tasks can be removed
<maco> ok then...
<crimsun> LaserJock: yes, agreed
<LaserJock> maco: the problem is when the one task is marked "invalid" as it's not the right package, the team is still sub'd to the bug and so gets all the bugmail from it
<LaserJock> not fun
<maco> so if a mem= *and* an acpi= kernel parameter both get rid of the bug's symptoms, each with their own quirky side-effects...is that an acpi bug or a kernel bug?
<crimsun> the latter.
<crimsun> it's almost _never_ an acpi bug
<crimsun> (at least in the age of jaunty)
<maco> its in intrepid
<crimsun> maco: same as for jaunty
<maco> ok
<crimsun> bdmurray: i think LaserJock's proposal regarding extending the requirements to mark a bug as invalid are sensible. can the docs be amended, or does the point warrant further discussion?
<bdmurray> crimsun: looking at the scrollback - are your referring to the 1) 2) 3) comment?
<crimsun> bdmurray: well, all
<bdmurray> crimsun: I guess I'm not clear which requirements we are talking about then
<maco> -_- any of you using irssi on intrepid?
<crimsun> bdmurray: requiring that at least two people confirm that they cannot reproduce the symptoms in the current development version (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Invalidating)
<maco> did /away break?
<nhandler> maco: I am using it on jaunty
<LaserJock> crimsun: that's for Invalid?
<maco> nhandler: does /away work?
<LaserJock> crimsun: that seems a bit more like a "Fix Released"
<crimsun> maco: check your scrollback position
<nhandler> maco: Yep, I just tested it
<maco> crimsun: what?
<LaserJock> because of the "development version"
<maco> i can't /away since installing intrepid :(
<maco> crimsun: what does /away have to do with scrolling?
<nhandler> maco: You need to specify an away message
<maco> doh
<nhandler> /away by itself returns you from being away
<maco> i could've sworn an empty string was allowed
<nhandler> maco: xchat allows it iirc
<nhandler> But irssi does not
<crimsun> it's not allowed through that client
<maco> ok then
<crimsun> LaserJock: ok, s/development/reported/
<LaserJock> crimsun: I'd maybe go for "currently supported version"
<LaserJock> if you can reproduce it in edgy I really don't care at this point :-)
<crimsun> ok, so we'd shift the work to sru folks. sounds great to me ;)
<LaserJock> well, I need to know about stuff I need to SRU
<LaserJock> just because something is fixed in Jaunty doesn't mean my work is done unfortunately
<crimsun> i'm fine w/ "currently supported versions or current development version"
<LaserJock> me too
<crimsun> or whatever their actual lp terminology is
<seaq> hmm but that would mean that for triaging bugs you always would need someone else to try reproduce the bug...
<bdmurray> seaq: Only to move a bug from Incomplete to Invalid
<LaserJock> seaq: generally you want at least 2 people to see the same issue in order to confirm it's a bug
<seaq> ok, so in order to move a bug to invalid we would need to check that the bug is not reproducible in the supported versions. By at least 2 people...
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-16
<seaq> so when the move is to fix released, is when the bug was actually worked...
<mok0> grrr, I have a simple problem that annoys me. How do I open up a series specific sub-bug? (see e.g. bug 201123)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 201123 in gnome-subtitles "gnome-subtitles crashes on create new subtitle" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201123
<bdmurray> mok0: so another task like the Hardy one?
<mok0> bdmurray: yes
<bdmurray> mok0: you want "Target to release" underneath the task table
<mok0> bdmurray: Huh? I don't have that
<seaq> Nominate to release
<bdmurray> mok0: is nominate for release there?
<mok0> bdmurray: yes
<bdmurray> mok0: let's try that then
<mok0> That just writes a line below the table
<mok0> "Nominated for xxxxx by Morten etc"
<LaserJock> mok0: right, somebody needs to then approve the nomination
<mok0> LaserJock: ... and only then you get that series target?
<LaserJock> mok0: yep
<bdmurray> mok0: I'll approve it
<mok0> bdmurray: I'm not working on that bug, it was just an illustration
<bdmurray> ah, okay
<mok0> So I nominate, and then approve it?
<LaserJock> I think a core-dev needs to approve nominations
<mok0> LaserJock: yeah, but probably not for universe?
<LaserJock> mok0: I think for universe too
<LaserJock> mok0: as gnome-subtitles is in Universe and you couldn't do it
<mok0> LaserJock: Oh, I didn't want to fool around with that bug, so I didn't try
<LaserJock> ah
<Hobbsee> ah, nominations are fun.
<bdmurray> mok0: you could try it on staging.launchpad.net
<bdmurray> to test and see if you have the permissions
<mok0> bdmurray: yes, I will go play with it there
<LaserJock> it would be just lovely to have a list of bug permissions and who holds those permissions
<mok0> LaserJock: hear!
<Hobbsee> even the qa team can nominate for release, without approval.
<Hobbsee> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RCBugTargetting#Untargeting%20bugs explains how to untarget
<mok0> thanks Hobbsee, will take a look. The LP interface is not always transparent
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: ubuntu-bugcontrl?
<Hobbsee> hrm.  that's wrong.
<Hobbsee> or at least, doesn't work for this bug.
<Hobbsee> mok0: no, it isn't :(
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: i'd guess ubuntu-quality
<Hobbsee> just for kicks, note https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/307269
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307269 in Ubuntu Jaunty "Bug tasks nominations can be accepted and declined simultaneously" [Undecided,Invalid]
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: there is no ubuntu-quality team
<Hobbsee> there was
<Hobbsee> or is that the one that got renamed to -bugcontrol?
<LaserJock> I think so
<LaserJock> hard to remember
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: but I thought you at *least* had to have upload permission to be able to approve nominations
<Hobbsee> so did i, prior to last week
<LaserJock> bah
<Hobbsee> but -bugcontrol (at least) can definetly do it
<bdmurray> I believe bugcontrol can set milestones and only uploaders can approve nominations.
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: that's not correct.  note the above bug for proof :(
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: I'm not seeing the proof there
<Hobbsee> unless ~canonical-qa can
<bdmurray> yes, it can
<Hobbsee>  Declined  for Gutsy  by Steve Beattie   (approve)
<Hobbsee> and he put in the lower three
<bdmurray> and actually it's ubuntu-drivers that canonical-qa is a member of
<Hobbsee> oh, well then....
<Hobbsee> fair enough, then.
<Hobbsee> so, people who work for canonical, but don't have upload powers, can still approve nominations.  mere mortals who don't have upload powers can't.
 * Hobbsee wonders why ~canonical-qa is in ubuntu-drivers
<bdmurray> To help out with managing nominations
<LaserJock> but shouldn't that be done via normal means?
<Hobbsee> so why don't -bugcontrol also get that?
<Hobbsee> if equality is a thing to be strived for, and such
<bdmurray> Because the 'Driver' in Ubuntu can do a lot more than just that
 * Hobbsee wonders if 'drivers' has been quantified anywhere, or just means "important canonical people who have power over ubuntu in launchpad"
<LaserJock> well, the team description on LP is "This team needs a rethink after a discussion about privilege levels in Launchpad"
<LaserJock> I guess it's a landing place for being able to tweak LP for people who don't already have such privileges
<LaserJock> notice that UDS-organizers are in there
<LaserJock> so if I were organizing a UDS I could also nominate bugs :-)
<bdmurray> The Driver role can also modify the distribution in Launchpad
<LaserJock> s/nominate/approve nominations in/
<Palintheus> can I get bug 154245 marked as wishlist?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 154245 in ubiquity "Finding updates upon install is irritating!!!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154245
<Hobbsee> that probably should be marked as wontfix.
<Hobbsee> it's not feasible to completely reroll cds and test them each time there's an update
<Hobbsee> and there are point releases for the LTS releases, to help with that.
<Hobbsee> Palintheus: ^
<Palintheus> I think they are asking for a skip button, let me reread
<Palintheus> yeah.. "There should be a "skip this step..." button there with the following text: You can update your system after reboot..."
<Palintheus> unless I'm misunderstanding something
<Hobbsee> oh, i stopped reading after the first paragraph
 * charlie-tca thinks unplug the ethernet cable would work
 * Hobbsee pokes it
<Palintheus> charlie-tca: probably, but a hassle when there could be an option
<charlie-tca> it is a WorkAround, though
 * Palintheus nods
<mok0> On staging, it seems I can nominate/approve packages in universe, but not in main.
<mok0> In main, I can only nominate
<mok0> In universe, it is immediately approved
<LaserJock> went home and got two more invalidated bugs :(
<crimsun> LaserJock: i can hand you my pile of bugs if you'd like.
<Palintheus> would this one be marked invalid...I don't see how it differing from Windows is a problem, bug 305187
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305187 in firefox-3.0 "The linux edition's input box is wider than the windows edition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305187
<crimsun> Palintheus: imo, yes, but it'd be nice to have screenshots from within windows and ubuntu.
<Palintheus> gotcha, so best bet is to ask for screenshots and mark it incomplete
<hggdh> Palintheus, correct.
<crimsun> i.e., similar look n' feel within reason can be expected, but fairly minor differences that could depend on dpi don't normally constitute bugs in applications.
<Palintheus> ok so it's reasonable to ask them to take screenshots on a desktop with the same resolution, and settings within firefox?
<crimsun> if you wish to go the extra mile, yes :)
<MTecknology> What is 5 a Day?
<bcurtiswx> hey, have any of you tried mumbles?
<Palintheus> MTecknology: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day/
<MTecknology> I moreso meant, what's the application it uses for?
<MTecknology> just a way to track what bugs people are working on?
<Palintheus> http://daniel.holba.ch/5-a-day-stats/
<Palintheus> bragging rights :)
<andresmujica> :)
<MTecknology> I need to get back on triaging after finals
<bcurtiswx> bug #277924 i've been waiting for some actions on
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277924 in linux "kernel cannot find map file" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277924
<bcurtiswx> anyone mind taking a look
<MTecknology> bcurtiswx: it looks plenty active...
<charlie-tca> Still doesn't seem to have enough to tell a developer how to fix
<charlie-tca> What impact does the missing map file have on the system?
<MTecknology> bcurtiswx: ^
<andresmujica> almost none....
<andresmujica> http://mm.gnu.org.in/pipermail/fsug-bangalore/2005-June/000384.html
<andresmujica> at least not a critical one.
<Ryan52> bdmurray, thanks :)
<bcurtiswx> yeah no problems, but you'd think that shouldn't be there
<bcurtiswx> maybe a low priority at least
<bcurtiswx> and idk what devs would need in this case
<andresmujica> http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.setup/2005-07/0103.html
<MTecknology> a package for one
<MTecknology> and some hardware specs from everybody
<andresmujica> i believe that file is created during depmod process.. maybe it's failing...
<LaserJock> crimsun: no thanks you can keep your bugs. I guess I just need to get on top of mine :-)
<andresmujica> hey, what happened to the incomplete -> invalid move requirements?
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad!
<MTecknology> thekorn: hi
<MTecknology> the bugsquad isn't that horribly special, is it?
<hggdh> MTecknology, what do you mean?
<MTecknology> hggdh: anybody can join it and I wonder how many people join it and just forget about it
<hggdh> a lot...
<hggdh> this expected
<MTecknology> I applied for the bug control team and I feel I could contribute, onve finals are over - but I don't expect to make it in
<hggdh> why not?
<hggdh> I know you applied, but I (for one) did not have much available time lately to answer it
<hggdh> perhaps *now* is a good time...
<MTecknology> somewhere along the line a lot of the bugs I've worked on were lost. I think it happened when I changed my email
<hggdh> it should not happen, only if you changed you handle
<hggdh> on LP
<MTecknology> I don't remember doing that
<MTecknology> hggdh: so you're one of the guys that can approve it?
<MTecknology> I'm excited for finals to be over so I can starthitting bugs agian
<hggdh> yes. Any member of bug-control can chirp in on requests -- +1 or -1
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> wanna look at my request and tell me what you think?
<hggdh> as long as you tell me what email you used ;-)
<MTecknology> michael - profarius - com
<hggdh> got it... missed a c on tecknology
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> stacktrace.txt -- it is .txt cuz it is a text file. Could be .list as well
<hggdh> coredumps are also usual repositories for private data
<hggdh> huh
<MTecknology> I've never encountered any to look into them
<MTecknology> huh??
<hggdh> MTecknology, you *must* give us a sample of the bugs you worked on
<MTecknology> I did
<MTecknology> I submitted a second app
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> lemme go back to search
<MTecknology> that's from when I was having troubles with not finding them from earlier
<hggdh> k, got it
<thekorn> hi MTecknology and hggdh
<hggdh> cheers thekorn
<thekorn> and dholbach_ ;)
<hggdh> and dholbach_
<hggdh> :-)
<dholbach_> hi thekorn, hi hggdh
<thekorn> hehe
<MTecknology> thekorn: hi
<hggdh> MTecknology, wow, the first two are a real novella
<MTecknology> sorry
<hggdh> bug 173652 mostly
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173652 in xbacklight "Unable to adjust screen brightness on recent Sony Vaio notebooks, Intel GMA adapter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173652
<hggdh> but I see you learned a lot there
<MTecknology> oh, you mean the thing got really drawn out?
<hggdh> yes
<MTecknology> ya, that's still going on
<MTecknology> but at least there's improvement
<MTecknology> I need to revisit the motion eye one
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> you *can change importance, can you not?
<MTecknology> I noticed the site the code was on isn't around anymore
 * hggdh does not remember anymore
<MTecknology> nope
<MTecknology> can't set triaged or importance
<MTecknology> I love ubuntu surverys, I just with the back/next buttons were on the left side, closer the where you answer
<MTecknology> hggdh: what do you think so far?
<hggdh> just got through #1 -- not really a triager work when it started, but I can see you learning. So far so good
<hggdh> #2 is bis repetita from #1. I guess you copied the wrong link
<MTecknology> hrm...
<MTecknology> what's the link?
<MTecknology> or did I mention those two together?
<hggdh> [#2] https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/173652
<hggdh> >
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173652 in xbacklight "Unable to adjust screen brightness on recent Sony Vaio notebooks, Intel GMA adapter" [Undecided,New]
<MTecknology> bis repetita?
<hggdh> the same thing
<hggdh> again
<hggdh> (that's the meaning)
<MTecknology> oh
<hggdh> good ol' Latin ;-)
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> You mean your summary of it comes out to about the same?
<hggdh> no I mean it is the exact same bug you talked about on #1-- the novella
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> ...
<MTecknology> lemme finish something up and I'll check
<hggdh> OK. what do you want to do with bugs 301830 and 300997
<hggdh> ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301830 in ubuntu-website "PageList Style Formatting" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301830
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300997 in ubuntu-website "monthcalendar on ubuntu wikis - unattractive brown/red colours" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300997
<MTecknology> I'd like to get the correct source to the modules and modify it so it offers a different theme
<MTecknology> far as triage status, there's not much else it can be set to until somebody starts working, even then it's a low priority thing
<hggdh> k. Is ubuntu-website the correct package?
<MTecknology> no
<MTecknology> I think it should be moin
<MTecknology> since it's the ubuntu wiki
<hggdh> hum. Moin is the "product" used, but not the implementation
<MTecknology> Unless there's a package name for the wiki then, that should be right
<MTecknology> right?
<hggdh> I think so.
<MTecknology> moin would be if there's a code base error that isn't specifically related to the ubuntu implimentation...
<hggdh> not necessarily... since *we* do not have access to the source for the wiki, only the canonical folks would be able to correctly set it
<MTecknology> I would like to get the code to it so I could at least work on changing it up some over christmas break
<hggdh> but the wiki says this: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/contactus
<MTecknology> The "Web Feedback" part?
<hggdh> hah, got it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website
<hggdh> and it's the right pakage indeed.
<MTecknology> and a heads up for me to pop into the channel later
<MTecknology> Little too late now
<MTecknology> 02:30 now and I have a final exam at 08:00
<hggdh> good, you were able to read between the lines ;-)
<hggdh> go to bed, man. It is enough to have one insonniac
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> I wanna know what you think first
 * hggdh is the one, right now
<MTecknology> I'm running through some questions now
<hggdh> so far, so good
<MTecknology> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA - Jaunty doesn't even really exist yet, but join #ubuntu+1 for help and discussion.
<MTecknology> wow - winehq got a makeover
<MTecknology> I'll nap when I get to the top of this list
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> go to bed. I am still looking at your bugs. I will email you & the list with my take
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<MTecknology> but still not listening
 * MTecknology lolz to self at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+question/54590
<MTecknology> but all issues must be treated with coureousy (late night spelling)
<hggdh> MTecknology, there is one thing important on your list -- you should show bugs opened by others, not you. By definition, we are tainted to discuss our own bugs
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> I misunderstood that, sorry
<MTecknology> probably just read it to fast
<hggdh> no problem... but may I suggest you try again?
<hggdh> the point is we are trying to measure your ability to triage, not your ability to open good bugs
<MTecknology> I could later, I'll probably just try to find new ones to attend to
<MTecknology> when I find time... :(
<MTecknology> Usually when I look for trying to help other people with radnom issues I look to questions
<hggdh> MTecknology, please do not get it as a personal thing
<MTecknology> nope, not at all
<MTecknology> Did you finish looking over them all?
<hggdh> I am at the last one now. But a good chunk of them are your own bugs
<hggdh> I can see (as I already said, er, wrote) you are learning, but -- they are your own bugs.... :-/
<MTecknology> I had it in my head that's what was being requested, reading it again, idk why
<hggdh> BTW, it was a good answer
<MTecknology> Doe the one where I suggested a priority and it was changed count?
<hggdh> perhaps it is not well explained
<hggdh> it does count
<hggdh> but we will still need other sample bugs to look at
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> that's a -1 from you then?
<MTecknology> if you decided based on that?
<MTecknology> When I resubmit, shouls I include those bugs, or just do fresh?
<hggdh> MTecknology, yes, it is a -1 on technicality
<hggdh> you can include them -- as long they are not yours ;-)
<hggdh> but please do try again. I am sorry about that... but we have to be fair
<MTecknology> yup
<MTecknology> I appreciate your review
<MTecknology> It's like my Ubuntu Member application
<MTecknology> I tried, failed
<MTecknology> but now I know more about what I need to do to make the cut
<hggdh> heh... well, look at me... I *never* tried to be a member, I am sure they will shoot me down
<MTecknology> This is a good response? https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/54609
<hggdh> OTH, I will need to get out of the closet and disclose my name also
 * MTecknology <-- Michael Lustfield
<MTecknology> bday: Jan 07, 1998
<MTecknology> 1988*
<MTecknology> 180lb; 5'10"
<MTecknology> :P
 * hggdh <- hggdh, a.k.a. haggadah
<hggdh> bday: long ago
<hggdh> 186lb, 5'1'', was 6' once
<MTecknology> If I make into into the bug control team AND get my LoCo up and running good enough, I'll probably make member pretty easily
<hggdh> 5'11''
<MTecknology> but neither of those will probably be easy
<MTecknology> especially the LoCo part
<MTecknology> I have the infrastructure in place, but not the interest - this state is kinda... dry
<hggdh> what state is this?
<MTecknology> south dakota
<hggdh> oh
<MTecknology> sdloco.profarius.com
<MTecknology> my site
<hggdh> on the answer: I would also ask what version the reporter downloaded
<MTecknology> I rewrote every single line and did 99.9% of that work from scratch
<hggdh> good.
<hggdh> this type of work does count a lot
<MTecknology> really??
<MTecknology> questions count??
<hggdh> no, the loco
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> not for the bug control team though
<hggdh> questions help YOU learn -- even when you answer.
<MTecknology> I was confused :P
<hggdh> no, not for b-c
<hggdh> but it is an extremely good training on triaging
<MTecknology> lol... changing that question
<MTecknology> little more appropriate :P
<MTecknology> hggdh: From all of that, do you think I've put a decent amount of work into Ubuntu>
<MTecknology> ?*
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> no doubt
<MTecknology> any chance you would say something about me on my wiki?
<hggdh> you are trying, and you keep trying. And you are learning
<hggdh> I can, but -- who am I here? a small volunteer, unknown almost everywhere.
<MTecknology> so?
<MTecknology> as long as what you say has value behind it, it should be just fine
<hggdh> it would be good -- in terms of promoting the LOCO effort -- to get the big guns
<MTecknology> what big guns?
<hggdh> the known names with Ubuntu
<MTecknology> In case you didn't and to search https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MTecknology
<MTecknology> I've been communicating with a few people about getting things going
<MTecknology> people like Flannel, pleia2, tyche, tonyyarusso, etc
<MTecknology> 'tis late though
<MTecknology> my fingers are blurring my words :P
<hggdh> hah. So you have a server called kabalah
<MTecknology> s/b/bb/
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> wasn't my name, the server i named was vindico
<hggdh> it sort of goes with haggadah... same language
<hggdh> but that is a long story
<MTecknology> too late for me to hear now :P
<MTecknology> what time is it there?
<hggdh> (although only theologically related)
<hggdh> here -- NC -- 0315
<hggdh> in a cold hotel room
<MTecknology> same time
<hggdh> oh, sorry, I forgot to change my TZ
<hggdh> it is actually 0415
<MTecknology> i gotta get up in 4hr though, it's my beddy by time :P
<MTecknology> oh
<hggdh> I guess I completely gave up sleeping tonight :-(
<MTecknology> thanks for the review, I'll keep those things in mind when I start building up a new list from scratch.
<MTecknology> :P
<hggdh> thank you. We *do* appreciate your help
<MTecknology> I'll appreciate my help too eventually ;)
<hggdh> heh
<MTecknology> When you do put something on my Wiki, just mention you're in the bug control team, that pretty much makes whatever you say worth something
<hggdh> OK.
<hggdh> Wilco
<MTecknology> g'night
<MTecknology> or mornin;
<MTecknology> either way, I'm going to bug you again
<hggdh> g'night/morning/whatever
<hggdh> I will be here
<MTecknology> could you send me a blank copy of the application?
<hggdh> I will try to find it. I *know* where it is, but my brain is slightly fried right now
<hggdh> and I will send it to you
<MTecknology> alrighty, I'll save the copy this time...
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> g'night
 * MTecknology signs off for the night.
<imachine> tseliot, Hi
<imachine> tseliot, would you mind helping sorting out a nasty nvidia bug with 8,10 ?
<imachine> it seems you're the only person recommended about here for fixing this issue and nailing the bug properly
<imachine> tseliot, dkms doen
<imachine> doesn't build the driver properly.
<tseliot> imachine: which driver?
<afflux> are there any reasons why we would keep feisty bugs open?
<afflux> or rather, any objections to me closing them? ;)
<afflux> oh. nevermind.
<afflux> I was too late :(
<BUGabundo_work1> how do I run gnome-do with debug symblos from gdb?
<BUGabundo_work1> I already install it, but cant start it
<BUGabundo_work1> gdb gnome-do says: "/usr/bin/gnome-do not in executable format
<imachine> tseliot, any driver :)
<imachine> tseliot, there's errors with dkms.
<imachine> namely, nvidia installer says it cannot determine kernel version.
<imachine> tseliot, it's a supposedly known issue, I've found info on other forums (gentoo, arch).
<imachine> it was fixed by setting the asm-i386 symlink in /lib/modules/yourkernel/build/
<imachine> or build/include or smth
<tseliot> imachine: I uploaded patches for that to Jaunty, just not for all the nvidia flavours. Are you using kernel 2.6.28?
<bddebian> Boo
<imachine> tseliot, nope
<imachine> 2.6.27-9-generic
<tseliot> imachine: can you file a bug report, please?
<imachine> tseliot, well, sure.
<imachine> but I'd ideally like to file a bug report, and provide a fix initially
<imachine> my machine can't suspend now (nv driver hangs the box on resume)
<imachine> and that's pretty useful, it's a laptop after all.
<imachine> any clues to what might solve this ?
<imachine> I'm willing to test some packages/patches if you're willing to provide them
<imachine> it worked fine on 8.04, it blew up after upgrading to 8.10, I had issues with the new nvidia driver so I chose to downgrade to 173
<imachine> and it wouldn't work ever since.
<imachine> maybe I have too many packages. somewhere?
<imachine> or too little?
<tseliot> imachine: the suspend issue is another bug
<imachine> tseliot, it worked fine on 8.04. is that something else?
<imachine> is it kernel related or ?
<tseliot> imachine: the suspend problem is in the binary part i.e. only nvidia can fix it.
<imachine> tseliot, I have the suspend problem with 'nv' driver.
<imachine> it worked fine with binary nvidia drivers :-)
<tseliot> imachine: file a bug report against "nv" then (which is maintained by NVIDIA too)
<imachine> well I don't care much for nv.
<imachine> I don't even want nv.
<imachine> I just want nvidia, but that doesn't work to build.
<imachine> and that's why I have this issue.
<imachine> which I turn to you with ;-)
<imachine> do you have any idea how to fix it ?
<imachine> http://pastebin.com/m6320267
<imachine> this is what envy says
<imachine> http://pastebin.com/m1fb153eb and heere's the make.log
<imachine> http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=328232#p328232 some more info here
<tseliot> did you install the kernel headers for your current kernel?
<imachine> aren't they there by default?
<tseliot> imachine: no
<imachine> they're there
<imachine> I can remove them if you wish
<imachine> I purged them all
<imachine> ok, I removed everything nvidia-related with envy
<imachine> now I choose to build again
<imachine> wooo
<imachine> it works.
<imachine> tseliot, f.. a!
<imachine> but only 177 works, 173 drivers are fail.
<tseliot> imachine: sorry but I'm working on an urgent update and I can't help you right now. Please file a bug report and I'll help you later
<imachine> tseliot, it's ok. It seems the 173 driver is broken.
<imachine> Ill file a bug report about broken 173 on 8.10
<imachine> how it fails to build, etc.
<tseliot> imachine: thanks :-)
<imachine> 177 is ok, but it's broken, I get window title artifacts with compiz :-)
<imachine> that's why I wanted to downgrade ;)
<tseliot> imachine: if you file separate bug reports I'll notify Nvidia about the problem
<afflux> BUGabundo_work1: in case you haven't figured out yet: /usr/bin/gnome-do is a script. "gdb /usr/bin/cli --args /usr/lib/gnome-do/Do.exe"
<imachine> tseliot, about nv and about nvidia 173? ok
<tseliot> imachine: about each bug that you would like to be fixed ;)
<MTecknology> hggdh: ping
<MTecknology> or are you sleeping?
<bcurtiswx> hey cool, nows the perfect time to hack into his comp and steal everything
<elmargol> tseliot: do you have a minute?
<tseliot> elmargol: it depends. I'm working on an important update
<elmargol> tseliot: if you have time could you give https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-177/+bug/270617 a look... it is still open :( and i did not get any response from nvidia (email)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270617 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Display corruption after short period" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tseliot> elmargol: ok, I'll notify Nvidia
<elmargol> tseliot: I allready did... I guess they ignore me
<tseliot> elmargol: they won't ignore Canonical ;)
<BUGabundo_work1> afflux: it says : "file fomart is ambiguos"
<afflux> BUGabundo_work1: Arr, sorry. "gdb --args /usr/bin/cli /usr/lib/gnome-do/Do.exe"
<BUGabundo_work1> afflux: /usr/bin/cli is not a core dump
<afflux> BUGabundo_work1: err, this sounds weird. "gdb --args /usr/bin/cli /usr/lib/tomboy/Tomboy.exe" works for me. (I don't  have gnome-do installed)
<hggdh> MTecknology, pong
<MTecknology> hggdh: I was wondering if you could still do the wiki thing
<MTecknology> bbiab
<hggdh> MTecknology, yes, I can. When I get back from lunch
<MTecknology> hggdh: thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> when somebody has assigned a bug to a non-ubuntu project (but still hosted on Launchpad), but the bug is in an Ubuntu package and not actually in that project, is there any way of re-assigning it back to ubuntu (to reduce bug spam for that project)? or do i have to just add an ubuntu task and invalidate the other project task?
<afflux> chrisccoulson: If I got you right, you can't. Can I see an example?
<chrisccoulson> yep - bug 308551 - was assigned to the gnome-do project instead of the gnome-do ubuntu source package
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308551 in mono "/lib/libpthread.so.0 traceback" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308551
<chrisccoulson> it's a bug somewhere in mono, so i wanted to re-assign gnome-do -> mono, but i can't
<afflux> chrisccoulson: yeah, right. That's not possible.
<chrisccoulson> thanks afflux, i did suspect that
<bdmurray> james_w`: bug 308716 describes what you wanted correct?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308716 in harvest-data "patches opportunity should not include bugs in sponsor queue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308716
<chrisccoulson> ping asac - i've seen a few bug reports where people are reporting NM reports "no valid connections found", when they have their connections statically defined in /etc/network/interfaces . that's the intended behaviour when there are no managed devices though isn't it? it seems to be causing some confusion
<JugglerLKR> hi
<Darkhost> http://imperiumreklamy.com/pages/ptp.php?refid=krzysztof9222<---- Look at this!! New ubuntu bug!
<ansgar> Hi, I (co)maintain several packages in Debian and sometimes look after bugs filed for these packages in Ubuntu as well.  I wonder if I should change the bug status to "In Progress" if working on a patch in Debian?
<bdmurray> ansgar: Is there a debian bug for the Ubuntu bug you are looking at?
<ansgar> In this case, yes.
<ansgar> Even with a patch though I don't know when I will upload the package (it's only a minor bug).
<bdmurray> Its possible to link Ubuntu bug reports to Debian bugs and status of the Debian bug will be updated automatically.
<ansgar> Ah, I did that already (that's a pretty nice feature I must admit :) )
<bdmurray> Yeah, its pretty cool.  I think having the bug watch most accurately reflects what is going on.
<ansgar> And what to do with bugs completely unreleated to a package, but where I don't know where the bug might come from?  (In this case #260559, might also be hardware problems)
<bdmurray> That one sounds like a kernel issue, so the linux package.  Generally, you could tag them needs-reassignment.
<LaserJock> bdmurray: do we have a "LP for Debian maintainers" doc somewhere?
<bdmurray> Not that I know of
<ansgar> Thanks for your help.
<ansgar> Ah, one more question: If I want to change the importance field, it seems I have to be a member of UbuntuBugControl.  Should I just apply?  I'll probably look only after my own packages anyway.
<bdmurray> ansgar: Looking after your own packages is fine.  Feel free to include some debian bugs in your application too.
<krychek> hi, i think upgrading my network manager is causing me a new bug.. my wifi internet connection gets lost after a few minutes after boot. dmesg says: [  222.897908] ppdev0: registered pardevice    -       [  222.945402] ppdev0: unregistered pardevice  ..  etc
<krychek> is this a known thing?
<bdmurray> I'm not familiar with it.  Have you looked at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bugs ?
<krychek> i will, thanks
<krychek> i think network manager really needs a help button
<krychek> and i have network manager applet finally after todays upgrade, its just not good for anything, everything is grayed out
<azimout> can someone please take a look at this one?
<azimout> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/185725
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185725 in ubuntu-meta "[hardy] hotkey-setup should be removed (obsoleted by hal)" [Wishlist,New]
<bdmurray> azimout: I believe there is a push to review whether or not it is needed during the Jaunty development cycle
<azimout> so, what does this mean? should i create a blueprint, or do nothing, or what?
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-17
<Hobbsee> azimout: nothing.  it's in the right place.
<bdmurray> to the bug report? do nothing.  You might check with someone in #ubuntu-x about the status of that package
<azimout> fair enough, thanx
<Palintheus> can someone mark Bug 299915 as wishlist for me?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 299915 in kubuntu-default-settings "Kubuntu usplash theme needs oxygen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/299915
<knevah> Anyone know anything about rhythmbox 0.11.6 (8.10) crashing a LOT... I have some traces, and I'm thinking about logging a big, although there's lots of people talking about issues with rhythmbox in forums.,..
<andresmujica> bdmurray: ping
<bucket529> Bug 308758, the deb is in debian unstable...where's the web page to see if it's slated for import into Jaunty?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308758 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] netrek-client-cow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308758
<duanedesign> is there anyone here associated with the docs team?
<LaserJock> duanedesign: what are you needing
<LaserJock> ?
<venugr> I am facing a problem in ubuntu 8.10 is this the right forum to discuss to see if it a potential bug
<venugr> I have ubuntu 8.10 upgraded from previous version on my Dell XPS 1530 laptop
<venugr> problem is the with the keyboard
<venugr> sometimes key I type doesnot get recognized
<venugr> I dont see this problem with  windows partition
<venugr> happens only in ubuntu
<venugr> any idea what drivers will have to be updated
<venugr> thank you for any help
<venugr> or kindly point me to the right forum
<duanedesign> https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<duanedesign> sorry not it
<duanedesign> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<duanedesign> the people on there will be more than willing to help you
<venugr> thank you very much
<crimsun> venugr: can you describe the problem in more detail, please? does it only occur on certain intrepid kernels?
<venugr> I will try there
<venugr> I only tried the kernel version with ubuntu 8.10
<venugr>  2.6.27-9-generic #
<venugr> crimsum: I am willing to try different kernels let me know
<crimsun> venugr: also, do using any of the irq-related kernel command line options resolve the symptom?
<crimsun> e.g., irqpoll, noapic, nolapic, acpi=off
<venugr> I did not try as I am a just have user level knowledge
<crimsun> venugr: I recommend at least trying the intrepid-proposed kernel (2.6.27-10-generic for you)
<venugr> ok let me try it thank  you crimsum
<crimsun> venugr: if you're using GNOME, you'll need to enable System> Administration> Software Sources> Updates> Pre-released updates
<venugr> yes I am using GNOME
<venugr> I will try it right away
<crimsun> venugr: if it's still reproducible in -10 without any of the irq-related options, please file a bug using Launchpad affecting the linux source package
<venugr> ok
<andresmujica> http://dag.wieers.com/blog/when-bugtracking-systems-are-being-fenced
<thekorn> good morning :)
<maco> hiya
<LaserJock> maco: still up?
<maco> yes, of course
<maco> sun's not up yet
<LaserJock> :-)
<maco> <-- nocturnal
<LaserJock> I am as well, but don't get to be these days
<dholbach> good morning
<maco> hiya
<maco> asac: you around?
<maco> i think bug 306611 is really 2 bugs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306611 in linux "Network disabled when resuming from hibernate on Dell M1330" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306611
<maco> i think there's a NM bug causing NM to uncheck "Enable Networking" (i'm seeing that too) and that the driver issue is separate
<maco> i think that because i can "ifconfig wlan0 up && iwconfig wlan0 essid helloworld && dhclient wlan0" just fine when it's in that state
<crimsun> way past my bedtime
<maco> sun's not up yet
<maco> not bedtime yet
<crimsun> i suppose i can install gutsy in the vm and test the firefox packages
<crimsun> maco: you also don't go to work at 5am
<crimsun> maco: yeah, confirmed separate bugs on at least intrepid and jaunty
<LaserJock> alright, I've had enough fighting with sabayon, I'm off to bed
<maco> haha
<asac> maco: ?
<BUGabundo_work> hi asac
<asac> hi BUGabundo_work
<asac> BUGabundo_work: no didnt came back tonight ... still on jetlag ;)
<BUGabundo_work> xeee
<BUGabundo_work> that's tuff
<BUGabundo_work> how many time zones?
<asac> BUGabundo_work: hmm ... -9
<BUGabundo_work> you re from somewhere in europe, right?
<BUGabundo_work> maco remember that friends laptop I told you about, that sound wouldn't work for headphones?
<BUGabundo_work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/308700
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308700 in linux "Headphones don't work in Asus A6VM" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo_work> crimsun: ping
<Hew> an IM username in a stacktrace isn't "private" information, right?
<Hew> I'll take the lack of alarm as a sign that this is the case :-). I'm fairly sure anyway.
<BUGabundo_work> I wouldn't consider it Hew
<BUGabundo_work> but some users might
<Hew> BUGabundo_work: Yea neither, seeing as email addresses are all over Launchpad already. I'm pretty sure Private is just meant to avoid disclosing passwords and bank details etc. Thanks for your reply.
<BUGabundo_work> Hew well I wouldn't even like to disclosure in the CLEAR my email.... LP tries to hide them, but not always
<gnomefreak> anyone know of PIM bugs or gpg bugs that have been filied recently in Jaunty?
<BUGabundo_work> ahh what a lovelly error message I got from seahorse while trying to add a ssh key to a remote server
 * BUGabundo_work apologises for the wrong window
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: can you pastebin it as long as no private info is in error?
<BUGabundo_work> just a sec, and I''ll try to reproduce it
<BUGabundo_work> seahorse exploded too
<BUGabundo_work> lol
<BUGabundo_work> runing it in dbg now to catch the backtrae
<gnomefreak> im hoping its as simple as pinentry-gtk2 being borked
<BUGabundo_work> it got updated a week ago
<BUGabundo_work> I remember seeing it on apt-log
<gnomefreak> it is
<gnomefreak> ha -qt works
<BUGabundo_work> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/87077
<BUGabundo_work> and now that I'm running it o gdb I can't close the damn window
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_work: is it the key that is causing it?
 * gnomefreak thinks seahorse uses pinentry-gtk2
<gnomefreak> if so that is the problem
<CarlFK> if anyone finds multi head X bug, it is likely this: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=18160#c8
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 18160 in libpciaccess "X server lockup in int10 when booting a secondary card" [Normal,New]
<Hew> BUGabunto_work: I've had the exploding seahorse one too, when you search for remote keys. It's very known.
<BUGabundo_work> Hew: we are keeping it on #u+1. join us there
<Hew> BUGabunto_work: Oh, and fixed as of 2.24.1-0ubuntu1, forgot about that..
<CarlFK> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=18160#c8 and my own broke box confirm bug 302548
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 302548 in xorg "xserver-xorg 7.4 breaks dual card setups" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302548
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 18160 in libpciaccess "X server lockup in int10 when booting a secondary card" [Normal,New]
<CarlFK> so should I mark it confirmed? (not sure who should really be doing that)
<duanedesign> f the bug cause and effect are the same yes confirm it and leave all the info you can to help fix the bug
<duanedesign> attach your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<duanedesign> CarlFK: see Bryces comments
<duanedesign> on bug #302548
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 302548 in xorg "xserver-xorg 7.4 breaks dual card setups" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302548
<CarlFK> ok, I am confused.  what do the 4 things at the top mean?
<CarlFK> x.org x server - confirmed.  ... xorg.server (ubuntu) incomplete
<duanedesign> CarlFK: the 4 things at the top are the different packages associated with the bugs
<CarlFK> duanedesign: I was wondering why each one gets a different status
<Palintheus> CarlFK: if you look at assigned to, they are reported against different distros/bugtrackers
<duanedesign> I think the best thing to do there would be to try and provide the additional information requested in the comments
<CarlFK> Palintheus: i guess the status should be 2: status of report, status of fixes
<CarlFK> duanedesign: did you read all the references?
<CarlFK> duanedesign: the request came from a bot, so not alot of thought went into it
<duanedesign> CarlFK: An X bug at minimum should have /var/log/Xorg.0.log and the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<duanedesign> CarlFK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Reporting
<CarlFK> Ill take that as a no.
<CarlFK> before adding 'stuff' one should read what has already been posted and take that into account
<duanedesign> Canned response or not the people who triage those bugs feel it is nescessary.
<duanedesign> If that information has been posted add that comment
<duanedesign> CarlFK: even if you feel the info is not important to the problem, it will move the bug forward and get the status changed form incomplete
<duanedesign> CarlFK: before adding 'stuff' one should read what has already been
<duanedesign>                 posted and take that into account
<duanedesign> you could always make that a bug :)
<duanedesign> I better get back to work CarlFK, I hope I helped.
<CarlFK> thanks
<duanedesign> CarlFK: thank you,  for taking the time to help with the bug reports
<CarlFK> duanedesign: you're welcome
<chrisccoulson> boo
<chrisccoulson> it's quiet in here tonight?
<BUGabundo> bar
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> ooh, i wanted to speak to you about something actually BUGabundo
<chrisccoulson> i forgot what it was though
<BUGabundo> shoot
<BUGabundo> ohh
<chrisccoulson> that was it
<chrisccoulson> you opened a bug yesterday and added a gnome-do task to it
<chrisccoulson> can't remember the bug number off the top of my head
<BUGabundo> some one was around here the other day asking about X.org version... unintentional I lied to the guy
<BUGabundo> I'll get it
<BUGabundo> just a sec
<chrisccoulson> bug 308551
<BUGabundo> bug 308551
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308551 in gtk-sharp2 "/lib/libpthread.so.0 traceback" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308551
<chrisccoulson> lol
<BUGabundo> FF awesome bar on its best
<chrisccoulson> it's not obvious with launchpad, but when you assign an additional source package, you should click the "Also affects distribution" button, select "Ubuntu" and pick the source package name
 * BUGabundo wonders if is there a way to query FF history DB from console or pidgin plugin
<BUGabundo> wasn't that what I did?
<chrisccoulson> i noticed you added an upstream gnome-do task, by clicking on "Also affects project"
<BUGabundo> yes...
<BUGabundo> I first filed it against G-DO
<BUGabundo> on its own LP project BTS
<BUGabundo> and not Ubuntu package
<BUGabundo> 'cause I have the PPA version
<chrisccoulson> the problem with that is, if the project is registered on launchpad, the project maintainers get all of the bug traffic once you've added the upstream tasl
 * BUGabundo checks apt-cache policy
<chrisccoulson> and we can't re-assign them to another package once an upstream task has been added
<BUGabundo> ok... my bad.. my version was from archive
<chrisccoulson> thats ok. it's just something to bear in mind, and it isn't obvious from the launchpad UI how to do it
<BUGabundo> I know how to do it
<chrisccoulson> that's ok, i wasn't sure ;)
<BUGabundo> I file or comment on many bugs daily
<BUGabundo> I have several of my projects on LP to
<BUGabundo> *too
<BUGabundo> as I said before, I really meant to do what I did, 'cause I thought I was using the PPA version
 * BUGabundo thinks its time to comment that PPA
<chrisccoulson> thats ok, i didn't know at first
<BUGabundo> so I filed against LP.net/do BTS
<chrisccoulson> that bug is fixed for you now though isn't it? i tried last night with the update gtk-sharp2 packages, and it worked ok
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> G-DO already works
 * BUGabundo checks if it is closed
<BUGabundo> Fix released
<MrKanister> Hi. The bug #117771 seems to be fixed (as the second last comment says - one year ago). I wonder if I can mark it as "fix released" with a comment from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs%20resolved%20after%20update%20or%20config%20change ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 117771 in epiphany-browser "wrong button order in the save dialog" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/117771
<pedro_> MrKanister: isn't that a duplicate of bug 151787 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 151787 in epiphany-browser "epiphany: "Save as" vs. "download"" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151787
<pedro_> MrKanister: it seems it now gives you a gtkfilechooser for the unknown mime types instead of presenting that dialog with the download
<pedro_> MrKanister: did you tried to reproduce it that way?
<MrKanister> pedro_: Thanks for your answer. I didn't know about the duplicate and so I'm going mark te bug as one. I will have a look at the upstream bug. Thanks
<pedro_> MrKanister: thanks you for following up, btw if you can't reproduce it anymore please also comment on the upstream report ;-)
<pedro_> gotta run now, see you later
<maco> asac: i wanted to ask you about a bug that was reported that i think is actually 2 bugs, one in NM, one in the kernel, because i can reproduce the NM half
<maco> asac: crimsun said he agrees that it's probably two bugs, so i left a comment on it, but i didn't want to open a NM task without talking to you first
<maco> BUGabundo: you pinged him at just befor 8am in our timezone. he was driving into work.
<BUGabundo> lol maco
<asac> maco: which bug?
<maco> asac: bug 306611
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 503: Service Temporarily Unavailable (https://launchpad.net/bugs/306611/+text)
<maco> :(
<maco> oh...lp is down right now, right?
<maco> asac: ok so the bug is that after resuming from hibernate, NM claims all networking is disabled though it wasnt disabled before hibernate.  i can reproduce that much.
<maco> the reporter also says that they can't modprobe their wireless driver
<maco> i can't reproduce that. i can ifconfig wlan0 up and have things working again from the command line jsut fine
<asac> maco: yeah as i said its a race
<asac> or isnt it that bug?
<asac> maco: there is definitly a master  bug about NM being "disabled" after resume
<asac> you can click on it in applet with right click.
<maco> asac: yeah. one time re-enabling networking worked, one time i had to use the CLI
<asac> maco: there is a master for that
<maco> ok
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-18
<thornomad> hi - damon here from the mailing list (recent entry), i posted the bug re intel gigabit card at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/309211 ... would anyone be able to confirm it ?  Thanks!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309211 in linux "Intel Gibabit Ethernet NIC (82541PI) Operating at Sub-Par Speeds" [Undecided,New]
<duanedesign> bug #Bug #309146:
<duanedesign> This report is public
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309146 in nautilus "change eject icon on CD / DVD drive when no media present" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309146
<duanedesign> bug #309146 this bug needs to be set to Wishlist. Thank you in advance
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309146 in nautilus "change eject icon on CD / DVD drive when no media present" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309146
<Hobbsee> (done)
<duanedesign> Hobbsee: do feature requests normally get forwarded upstream?
<Hobbsee> duanedesign: yes
<duanedesign> Hobbsee: thank you for your help.
<Hobbsee> you're welcome
<duanedesign> A feature request that is asking for a different arrow icon depending on whether or not a CD is in the drive.Would the appropriatte package be nautilus or human-theme
<maco> if a suitable icon exists in the theme, i think just nautilus. otherwise, probably touches both.
<maco> i mean, nautilus would need to know to change the icon
<maco> maybe ask in #ubuntu-desktop to see if anyone knows if nautilus is currently capable of changing the icon based on that status?
<duanedesign> thank you, that was a huge help
<pckchem> Do we support mythbuntu?
<persia> pckchem, Yep.
<persia> Official flavours are Ubuntu Desktop, Kubuntu Desktop, Edubuntu, Xubuntu Desktop, Ubuntu Studio, Mythbuntu, Ubuntu Server, Ubuntu MID, and Ubuntu UMPC (for intrepid)
<pckchem> Thanks persia
 * pckchem reopens that bug report...
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> hello #ubuntu-bugs
<dholbach> hello thekorn
<BUGabundo_work> olleh thekorn
<thekorn> heya dholbach and BUGabundo_work!
<ara> have you tried today to report bugs with apport? It reports me network errors with the database server
<BUGabundo_work> ara refresh the page
<BUGabundo_work> know prob with LP server replication
<BUGabundo_work> it has been happening to me over the last 2 weeks
<MrKanister> Hey. Has somebody the rights to delete the project https://launchpad.net/debcleaner ? I created it but it became unnecessary
<Pici> MrKanister: You may want to ask in #launchpad
<persia> MrKanister, You'll want to ask a question against launchpad: the crew in #launchpad can help if you get stuck.
<MrKanister> Pici and persia: Thank you. I will ask there
<bddebian> Boo
<BUGabundo_work> BAAAAAAAAAAA
<bddebian> :)
<xubuntusdi> Ciao a tutti
<hggdh> bdmurray, a question: hoe does one set an upstream task as 'fix committed'?
<hggdh> s/hoe/how/
<bdmurray> hggdh: Is the upstream task a bug watch?
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> and yes, I know
<bdmurray> If the bug watch is working it should happen automatically.
<bdmurray> hggdh: What bug number is it?
<hggdh>  bug 303528
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303528 in evolution "Message Filters targeting IMAP folders point to local@local" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303528
<hggdh> from the bug status page: For a bug task about an upstream project: the fix is in CVS/SVN/bzr or committed to some place
<bdmurray> I seem to recall a LP developer saying not every bug watch is getting updated.  If you wanted you could reflect the upstream status as FC by modifiying the evolution (ubuntu) task to FC.  But that is a hack.
<bdmurray> It's interesting that someone in the upstream bug is still having the issue.
<hggdh> yes. that is what we usually do for most desktop, but calc ans slangasek are of a different opinion
<bdmurray> Okay, what are you really asking then?
<hggdh> I do not understand the phrase "For a bug task about an upstream project: the fix is in CVS/SVN/bzr or committed to some place"
<bdmurray> That mirrors what the desktop team does.
<hggdh> yes. The point is we cannot set an upstream bug watch, so this phrase has not much of a meaning
<bdmurray> I guess it might read better as 'For a bug with a bug task about an upstream project'?
<hggdh> (BTW, I mean set status on an upstream bug)
<hggdh> I am not sure it reads better... is we are not to set FC for patches in SVN/whatever upstream, then we better not even say anything about that
<bdmurray> hggdh: I see your point.  I also think the desktop-bugs team has a valid uses case as there are ~50 bugs that they've set FC (because they are Fixed upstream) but the bug watch isn't reflecting that.  If the bug was left as triaged it would still show up in their TODO list so to speak.
<hggdh> bdmurray, yes. I can understand the case for local fixes (i.e., in our bzr), but not this
<bdmurray> I think removing it makes sense though as it seem to be a corner case
<hggdh> yes. I think it confuses more than helps.
<hggdh> or -- if this is how it is to be done -- clearly state that FC is *never* dto be used on the Ubuntu task until the fix is available in -proposed
<hggdh> s/until/unless/
<torkiano> can anyone assign importance to bug 279430 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279430 in texmaker "[intrepid]Texmaker requires complete texlive installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279430
<MrKanister> If a package from "main" was fixed in Debian on 15.03.2008, can I mark it as "fix released", because it should already be fixed in the latest Ubuntu release? (bug #225715)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225715 in aptitude "Recommended packages not automatically removed" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225715
<charlie-tca> MrKanister: Since it was included in Intrepid, you should be able to.
<MrKanister> charlie-tca: Thank you. I will do so
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<LaserJock> what's the "rule" for how long a bug can be in Triaged before people give the "it's been a while" and make it Incomplete?
<charlie-tca> I did not think there was a limit
<hggdh> there is not
<LaserJock> just sort of "it looks like it hasn't been touched in a while"?
<charlie-tca> If it is triaged, it should not go incomplete by triagers, but developers sometimes do that
<hggdh> well, if it is in traged, then it (theoretically) has all that is needed for dev/maintainers to work. Or perhaps, it is missing the upstream
<hggdh> but it is not incomplete
<LaserJock> ok, how about bug #121447
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 121447 in gnome-panel "Both About Ubuntu and About Edubuntu show up in menu" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121447
<hggdh> LaserJock, it certainly should not have been put back in incomplete
<hggdh> MrKanister, ping
<LaserJock> hggdh: ok, I see.
<MrKanister> hggdh: ping
<hggdh> MrKanister, ^^
<hggdh> a bug that is triaged is outside the bugsquad scope
<MrKanister> You are talking about bug #121447 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 121447 in gnome-panel "Both About Ubuntu and About Edubuntu show up in menu" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121447
<hggdh> yes
<MrKanister> oh...I didn't know...the bug seemed abandoned
<hggdh> MrKanister, np. LaserJock brought it up to our attention, and it is a good point to be made publicly
<hggdh> a triaged bug (except if it needs an upstream bugwatch added) is now the responsibility of the maintainers/packagers/developers (like, for example, LaserJock)
<MrKanister> So in general: If a bug was set to "triaged" it should no longer be set to something like "incomplete" because of a long period of no comment
<hggdh> correct
<LaserJock> MrKanister: I'd say "dormant" rather than "abandoned" ;-)
<hggdh> the maintainer/developer/packager *can* downgrade it, but bugsquad should not
<LaserJock> hard to tell the difference sometimes
<MrKanister> ok, dormant seems ok ;)
<MrKanister> I#m glad you are telling me
<MrKanister> *I'm
<MrKanister> but if a bug is "confirmed" it CAN be set back to incomplete because of a question, right?
<LaserJock> that would make sense as you're trying to get more info before going to "Triaged"
<LaserJock> when a bug hits Triaged that should say "ok, I got all the info that's needed and it's ready for a dev"
<LaserJock> so before then it makes sense to set Incomplete on a question
<hggdh> correct -- to my understanding
<MrKanister> LaserJock: Thanks
<pckchem> Is there a workflow for ISO build errors?
<pckchem> Maybe not build errors but ISO/Live image errors in general.
<MrKanister> Is it reasonable that some bugs are only assigned to a project but not to a package? (For example bug #5586)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 5586 in gnome-panel "cannot run ubento in the gnome environment" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5586
<hggdh> MrKanister, it looks like it was set to the wrong package -- it should have been on Ubuntu's gnome-panel instead
<MrKanister> So it's wrong to just have the project affected?
<LaserJock> that's an ...interesting bug
<hggdh> not necessarily, but gnome-panel is packaged by us
<hggdh> heh. It is, is it not?
<hggdh> BTW, this is one of those where I would seriously consider closing invalid after asking for update...
<LaserJock> I'd be hard pressed to ask for an update first
<LaserJock> :-)
<hggdh> :-)
<MrKanister> hggdh: ok, I wanted to do that :)
<hggdh> welcome, MrKanister
<LaserJock> "something happened in the GUI and then some other thing flashed me"
<MrKanister> It's a VERY old bug
<hggdh> this is what I meant by finding out what was really meant from what was said
<LaserJock> hggdh: yeah, I can kinda guess, but it's difficult
<hggdh> MrKanister, it is, and probably invalid now. BUT -- we still have to ask
<hggdh> agree
<hggdh> and the best is it writes ubento$$ubento...
<LaserJock> it looks to me like X is dying on their liveCD
<LaserJock> considering this bug is older than Dapper
<hggdh> yeah. By the timestamps, this is before dapper... so... unsupported. Since the reporter did not state the distro name, though...
<calc> where do bugs that request things be packaged belong?
<MrKanister> I answered him, but I don't think we will get much response
<LaserJock> I wonder if it's even worth asking anything. I wonder if it would be better to just close the bug and give them a nice paragraph explaining the situation
<calc> is there a fake package to assign them to?
<LaserJock> calc: no
<LaserJock> calc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages#Requesting%20a%20new%20package%20for%20Ubuntu
<MrKanister> LaserJock: Probably...I will have an eye on the bug. In 4 weeks I wil close it if no answer comes
<hggdh> LaserJock, I am tempted to just close & explain. But, given feelings around here...
<LaserJock> hggdh: considering *I'm* the one that complains about bugs being closed too often ;-p
<calc> LaserJock: ok so it should just be package blank eg Ubuntu ?
<hggdh> :-D
<LaserJock> calc: yep
<calc> LaserJock: ok
<LaserJock> calc: there's a spec for Jaunty about improving that, but that's the current way of doing it
<hggdh> calc, there is also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Needs%20Packaging%20Bugs
<pckchem> Any talks at UDS about getting some anti-spammer tools on LP ?
<hggdh> pckchem, why?
<pckchem> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~maurizio-live
<hggdh> heh. again
<pckchem> Yep. Every couple of days now. There are a few other accounts with similar use patterns.
<hggdh> until LP puts in the fix to keep a cancelled account cancelled, not much to do
<hggdh> I am pretty sure some of those I myself invalidated...
<hggdh> pckchem, what other accounts?
<Hobbsee> hggdh: surely they rolled that out yesterday?
<hggdh> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> greetings!
<hggdh> I was thinking so, but was not sure
<hggdh> anyway, the newest is from 2 days ago
<hggdh> so there is hope
<pckchem> hggdh: Let me look, I came across one in particular about a week ago so it may take a second to look.
<Hobbsee> the rollout was done yesterday, so it should be
<pckchem> hggdh: https://edge.launchpad.net/~maurizioantillon
<pckchem> Obviously some sort of connection between the accounts.
<hggdh> pckchem, yes, we think it is the same person
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-19
<Palintheus> I'm trying to understand why the stance on this bug is "deal with it" anyone provide some insight? bug 173890
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173890 in flashplugin-nonfree "flashplugin-nonfree fails to install due to md5sum mismatch" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173890
<LaserJock> Palintheus: in what way?
<Palintheus> "Either way, anyone wanting to use the Ubuntu package is going to have to put up with the periodic breakage. So my point is that they can either wait for the package to go through the update process, or install it themselves."
<Palintheus> if someone happens to install flash during one of the times it breaks they could dump ubuntu right there, it seems that the wait or do it yourself attitude shouldn't be the right thing.
<LaserJock> Palintheus: that's just one person's opinion though, in that comment
<LaserJock> Palintheus: I wouldn't take that as the "stance"
<Palintheus> the fact that it's not changed and marked fix released, yet it's currently broken makes me think different
<Palintheus> the package was just updated with a new md5sum, not really a fix imho
<LaserJock> Palintheus: why would you think that?
<Palintheus> because I'm talking to someone right now who is having the issue and is pretty irritated about it after they found that bug
<LaserJock> Palintheus: sure, no doubt
<LaserJock> it's a very irritating bug
 * Hobbsee mutters about propriatory software, and being annoying by default.
<Palintheus> Ok.
<LaserJock> very irritating to those of use who've had to deal with it
<wharp> yes it is, it's a deal-breaker for a new user trying ubuntu
<LaserJock> but as far as I know there isn't a really good solution outside of Adobe naming their files differently
<LaserJock> which I *think* somebody was talking to them about
<Palintheus> or give the user the option to ignore the warning
<Palintheus> not as good, but a warning, you could break it do you still want to install
<wharp> it's almost a dealbreaker for me and I've used ubuntu for 2+ years
<wharp> I just decided to upgrade from hardy to intrepid and now I've got no flash
<LaserJock> it's not particularly hard to install
<wharp> that's not the point though
<wharp> for a new user trying ubuntu the first time it would be
<LaserJock> I realize that
<LaserJock> but it's not as if you can't get the software period
<wharp> right
<Palintheus> LaserJock: but then does it get updated with normal updates, and is it easy to switch to the deb?
<wharp> but more important than that is getting the issue resolved for other users
<LaserJock> heaven forbid you have to go to Adobe to get their software
<wharp> not fixing it for myself
<maco> Palintheus: no, and yes
<maco> in that order
<Palintheus> I figured ;)
<maco> flash plugins never get auto-updated on $other_os either though
 * maco waits for libswfdec to get even more awesomer
<Palintheus> ok.
<wharp> yeah, I tried using gnash, which just didn't work period
<Palintheus> whether or not any other OS works the same way really isn't the issue though.
<wharp> right, if Ubuntu wants to be noob-ready, this sort of thing can't happen
<LaserJock> it does get a little irritating to get flamed when a service that other OSes don't provide breaks for a bit
<LaserJock> we push things through about as quickly as we can
<LaserJock> the breakage time sucks, no doubt, and it would be nice to figure out a better way to deal with it
<Palintheus> wait what? I never "flamed" because of what another OS does that Ubuntu doesn't
<maco> Palintheus: not you, others
<LaserJock> yeah
<maco> every time this happens
 * Hobbsee wondesr why adobe doesn't bother getting their software into the partner repository
<LaserJock> I've personally been pretty well jumped, even as I was pushing through an emergency update
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: it is
<LaserJock> there are two versions of flash in Ubuntu
<Hobbsee> oh, is it?
<wharp> but, if we want to be better or as good as the rest, jsut because other OSes dont' have it shouldn't be relevant
<Palintheus> ok, back to my original question...if it's so irritating why mark the bug fixed, when people see that and they are experiancing the issue I'm sure they get irritated
<Hobbsee> oh well, why is it still in multiverse then?
<maco> Palintheus: it was fixed last time
<Hobbsee> Palintheus: because it's installable again now.
<Palintheus> wharp: is it?
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: because it was in Multiverse first?
<wharp> well how do we go about getting the underlying issue fixed, not just the symptoms
<maco> Palintheus: it breaks each time they change it.  so whichever time that bug was filed, the package was updated, and yay it was fixed. and then adobe re-broke it.
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: doesn't mean that it needs to stay there, though
<LaserJock> wharp: I think by pushing Adobe
<Hobbsee> wharp: get people to use the partner repository, and get it from there, where adobe and canonical people can get it uploaded directly.
<maco> that whole "convince adobe to change the darned name" idea
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: yikes, I don't know that
<LaserJock> *about that
<maco> LaserJock: why?
<LaserJock> so far we've been faster than partner I believe
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: well, it depends if partner got added by default, or something.
<maco> isnt that why the partner repo exists?
<maco> wait, really?
<LaserJock> we maintain Flash better than Canonical/Adobe I believe
<Hobbsee> well, then poke the partner people.  They've got paid people to maintain it, they should maintain it.
<maco> adobe makes their own debs, dont they?
<LaserJock> yep
<maco> wouldnt it just be a matter of dropping their deb into partner?
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> we're faster ;-)
<Hobbsee> maco: ubuntu doesn't take binaries, afaik.
<maco> so people might get it a few days later, but there wouldnt be those few days of breakage in between?
<Hobbsee> but it might be a source pulling the binaries, or...
<maco> Hobbsee: even for partner? you sure?
<LaserJock> it might, I can't remember
<LaserJock> look at the .deb size
<LaserJock> nah
<LaserJock> it's the full thing
<LaserJock> not like flashplugin-nonfree
<Hobbsee> maco: i would expect so
<Hobbsee> maco: id' be surprised if soyuz actually handled binaries uploaded, for anything.
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> in any case
<LaserJock> it would be useful to find out if talks with Adobe ended up anywhere
<maco> Hobbsee: i didnt think the partner repo was done with soyuz. i thought they were just ftp'd up.
<LaserJock> it *seemed* to me that they were fairly accomidating, but perhaps that got nixed
<maco> LaserJock: they were at least accomodating to have debs now instead of only rpms
<Palintheus> OK, then if it's in partner wouldn't it be worth it to delay the package a few days (or is it longer than that) rather than have the breakage?
<Hobbsee> maco: new binaries from partner hit the new queue, so i don't think so.
<LaserJock> Palintheus: there is *no* breakage if you use partner
<LaserJock> Palintheus: in the partner repo the full binary is distributed
<LaserJock> it doesn't use the same mechanism that flashplugin-nonfree uses to download from Adobe and install
<wharp> but, partner is not how everyone says to install it, and most people dont' have it enabled, or know about it
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> so I'd start enouraging people to use it, that's what it's there for
<Palintheus> ok then if you have partner and multiverse enabled which repo does it pull from/
<LaserJock> and eventually we can phase out flashplugin-nonfree
<Palintheus> or are they named differently
<LaserJock> Palintheus: they have different names
<LaserJock> partner is adobe-flashplugin
<LaserJock> we *could* drop flashplugin-nonfree altogether and make people use partner
<LaserJock> it's kinda "harsh" but would get people moved over
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: why harsh?
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: although handling upgrades would be a good idea
<LaserJock> harsh in the sense that all those people out there reading "install flash by ..."
<wharp> LaserJock: yeah, that does sound a bit harsh, but it sounds like the best idea to me
<LaserJock> will get dropped
<Hobbsee> update the documentation, then
<wharp> true, but articles get updated all the time
<Hobbsee> replace the package by "warning, this is now somewhere else, you need to use these steps"
<wharp> its not jsut documentation, but hundreds of blog posts and articles across the web
<Hobbsee> in a gui
<LaserJock> seems like last time I talked about this crimsun had a reason not to do it, but I could be remembering wrong
<wharp> that's what I was going to suggest Hobbsee but didn't know if that was possible
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: hmmm, not sure about that
<Hobbsee> wharp: can't see why not, as such.  firefox and such do information bubbles.
<LaserJock> I can imagine getting a whole lot of "darn it I installed it and restarte firefox but now flash, WTF?!!"
<wharp> should a bug be filed on this?
<maco> LaserJock: is it possible to make flashplugin-nonfree a dummy package that enables partner and pulls in adobe-flashplugin?
<maco> wharp: ill go post to my blog that adobe-flashplugin is the "right" way
<LaserJock> I don't know that you can run apt from a postinst
<Palintheus> LaserJock: if there is a way to inform people when installing that the package has moved I don't see it being as big of an issue as that
<maco> LaserJock: shall i grab him and make him read my screen to respond? his X is hosed right now.
<LaserJock> maco: sure
<LaserJock> maco: I just can't remember what he said, but we went rounds about it I remember
<wharp> obviously not enough rounds ;)
<maco> no, don't do anything with flashplugin-nonfree
<maco> asac and I discussed this at uds
<maco> there needs to remain an option for people to use 64-bit Flash alphas with nspluginwrapper
<maco> canonical can't ship these alphas in partner until the final release
<maco> eventually flashplugin-nonfree will be renamed (upon adobe's strong hint) to something along the lines of adobe-flashplugin-wrapped
<Palintheus> what are the chances of flashplugin-nonfree going away and moving to adobe-flashplugin?
<maco> %50
<Palintheus> k
<maco> however, there is no guarantee that the native 64-bit version will ship in time for 9.04
<Palintheus> so like wharp asked, what is the best way to handle this from a user like us? a bug, just poking randomly?
<maco> (that was crimsun...i'm not that in-the-know)
<maco> there's no good way
<Palintheus> bah.
<wharp> well what's the best of the bad ways
<maco> update flashplugin-nonfree (via SRU) again
<Palintheus> so file a bug when it breaks, and wait
<Palintheus> and just deal with the breakage and hope
<maco> eventually flashplugin-nonfree will die (there will be a conflicts/replaces in adobe-flashplugin)
<Palintheus> ok, so eventually it will move to partner? not following the terminology
<maco> no, adobe-flashplugin will remain in partner and eventually offer native 32- and 64-bit plugins
<wharp> what's SRU?
<maco> it will C/R what was known as flashplugin-nonfree
<Palintheus> ok let me rephrase.
<Palintheus> eventually there will only be the package in partner?
<maco> flashplugin-nonfree's guts may end up as adobe-flashplugin-wrapped
<Palintheus> ok
<Palintheus> so if that does happen the original issue will still be ther
<Palintheus> e
<Palintheus> (md5sum breakage)
<wharp> no, the adobe-flashplugin does not download from their servers
<maco> Palintheus: if and only if there is a package that explicitly depends on nspluginwrapper that also downloads the plugin
<Palintheus> no, if -nonfree moves to adobe-flashplugin-wrapped
<maco> the intent in the long term is to have adobe-flashplugin Suggest nspluginwrapper
<maco> that way there is no more possibility of md5sum breakage
<Palintheus> Ok, so eventually the goal is to get away from the current scheme?
<Palintheus> i'm really trying to follow this, but it's hard without knowing the normal process of packages, etc
<maco> Palintheus: ys
<Palintheus> and it's possible, but not likely to be done by 9.04?
<maco> ok, here, it's probably clearer like this: for 9.04, still adobe-flashplugin & flashplugin-nonfree. for 9.10, probably only adobe-flashplugin
<Palintheus> awesome, thanks so much for explaining maco
<maco> (np. it's crimsun)
<wharp> a blog post on this and the plan of action might help, if anyone has a chance
<Palintheus> ah, well thanks crimsun ;)
<LaserJock> sorry, was afk
<LaserJock> maco: thanks for getting ahold of crimsun
<maco> np, he's hogging my kitchen table trying to configure his keyboard in evdev
<LaserJock> wharp: an SRU is a stable release update
<LaserJock> wharp: it's the process by which packages end up in -updates
<LaserJock> wharp: it normally takes no fewer than 7 days
<maco> wharp: well seeing as we dont knwo the actual timeline yet, i'm hesitant to post on my blog all that crimsun said, but i'll go post about using adobe-flashplugin to avoid those md5 headaches
<wharp> maco: gotcha, that makes sense
<wharp> LaserJock: thanks!
<LaserJock> wharp and Palintheus: the reason it can take time to do the update is because we need to test the new flash version
<LaserJock> it's not *just* updating the md5sum and pushing it out the door
<Palintheus> which is understandable, and that is why I want to get rid of the breakage, not fix it faster
<LaserJock> ... if Adobe would just not use the same file name for different versions ...
<Palintheus> I realize that.
<LaserJock> I wonder how many fresh installs we must have a day
<LaserJock> I'm always amazed how many people hit that bug
<wharp> well this wasn't even a fresh install, but an upgrade to intrepid from hardy
<wharp> and actually I was looking at another flash bug and the resolution was to reinstall
<LaserJock> ah, right
<maco> LaserJock: lets please just not have that bug crop up within a week of a release! the screams of agony from the installfests would be heard round the world
<LaserJock> maco: not a lot we can do about it at this point
<Palintheus> how possible is it to source it grabs from adobe until the new release is put through SRU?
<Palintheus> *to cache the source
<LaserJock> we can't
<LaserJock> well, hang on
<LaserJock> you mean cache the source on the users machine?
<Palintheus> no, grab it from adobe and host it somewhere static that would avoid the md5sum error util it can be updated
<LaserJock> well, we can't do that
<LaserJock> that's the whole reason we do it the way we do
 * Hobbsee notes that would probably violate adobe's licence.
<LaserJock> exactly
<Palintheus> ah.
<LaserJock> hence why we had to get rid of Acrobat Reader as well
<maco> i dont understand a desire for adobe acrobat readr
<maco> evince loads in about 1/4 the time
<maco> and doesnt have a 3 second lag while you wait for it scroll
<LaserJock> acroread is still better for me
<LaserJock> I use it much of the time over evince
<maco> well ive never actually tested acrobat on linux
<LaserJock> serious? :-)
<maco> i just know it loads in about  the same time as OOo on windows
<Hobbsee> sometimes uni students have to use it, with interactive pdfs.
<LaserJock> yeah
<maco> and OOo isnt exactly filled with helium
<LaserJock> I wouldn't be able to use Linux at Uni if it wasn't for acroread
<maco> (there, chem joke for ya, LaserJock)
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> gotta run
<LaserJock> it's been fun as always ;-)
<Hobbsee> hggdh: guess what
<hggdh> Hobbsee, surprise me
<hggdh> he is back?
<Hobbsee> hggdh: no idea.  but account suspensions relaly work now.
<hggdh> COOL
<hggdh> finally...
<Hobbsee> yup
<Hobbsee> or at least, they really work as far as i can tell, i can't seem to break them.
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> can we have multiple accounts mapped to the same email?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> iirc
<hggdh> good, makes it a bit more time-consuming
<Hobbsee> certainly can't have a team using an email attached to anything else in LP
<Hobbsee> so i presume it can't for users too
<hggdh> I am afraid to try, and find myself locked out
<Hobbsee> i created a test account
<Hobbsee> wasn't willing to do it on my normal account either
<hggdh> yay
<hggdh> and I really do not want to go through the hassle of creating Yet Another Email Account
<Hobbsee> domain catchalls ftw!
<hggdh> I thought of that, but I would have to set up my mail server (and Verizon, my ISP, gets a bit antsy with that)
<Hobbsee> gmail handles mail for domains, if you wanted to go that route
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> did not know that
<hggdh> will look at it
<mrooney> anyone know if bug 309574 is in the right package? I would guess that should be flashplugin-nonfree, I have never seen the adobe-flashplugin package
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309574 in adobe-flashplugin "Critical vulnerability in Adobe flash player" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309574
<maco> mrooney: adobe-flashplugin is the package adobe makes themselves and puts in the partner repo
<maco> it actually includes the binaries
<maco> flashplugin-nonfree is in multiverse, i think, and it just downloads adobe's tarball and compiles it
<mrooney> oh, interesting, okay
<maco> the bug is actually in flash's stuff though, so i think it makes sense to put it in adobe-flashplugin. there's no software actually in flashplugin-nonfree
<andersk> Presumably flashplugin-nonfree needs to be upgraded in order to make it download the newer version.
<maco> has a newer on been released upstream?
<crimsun> flashplugin-nonfree | 10.0.15.3ubuntu1~intrepid1 | intrepid-security/multiverse | source, amd64, i386
<crimsun> it has already hit the archives
<crimsun> the corresponding fixes for partner are at: http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_10.0.15.3-1gutsy2.dsc http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_10.0.15.3-1hardy2.dsc http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_10.0.15.3-1intrepid2.dsc
<crimsun> alexander has a testing version in his ppa for jaunty that pulls from partner instead of downloading from adobe. however, his version does not include the native 64-bit plugin; it's the nspluginwrapper-enabled 32-bit version for both 32- and 64-bit.
<crimsun> mrooney: i've triaged that bug
<mrooney> crimsun: great, thanks!
<kees> crimsun: the jaunty plugin pulls the 64bit plugin
<kees> er, jaunty flashplugin-nonfree ...
<crimsun> kees: not _his_ version. i know yours does.
<kees> okay, right, cool.  I wasn't sure if anyone had noticed my upload yet.  :P
<dholbach> good morning
<maco> dholbach: hello
<dholbach> hi maco
<maco> X crashed, and i'm actually running a stable release -_-
<BUGabundo_work> gnomefreak: ping
<BUGabundo_work> can some one from QA take a look at bug 309483 and help the user collect the extra details he need to file? thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309483 in linux "Ubuntu 8.10 Shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309483
<BUGabundo_work> Hew: ^^^^^^^^
<Hew> BUGabundo_work: Ugh shutdown freezes.. I'm not sure, if the message is relevant then maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI will help? I think linux is the correct package so hopefully someone more knowledgeable will triage it.
<BUGabundo_work> ok
<BUGabundo_work> since he mentioned acpi, I filed it against kernel
<Hew> yea linux is correct I think, but ACPI problems are usually related to a refusal to boot, from my limited knowledge. I'm not good at triaging linux bugs :P
<Hew> BUGabundo_work: I added the DebuggingACPI comment just in case, perhaps acpi=off will fix the shutdown issue, who knows.
<BUGabundo_work> yeah
<BUGabundo_work> but now the website PT team will also be subscribed to it! nasty LP bug!
<xubuntusdi> ciao a tutti
<xubuntusdi> anche in thunar non appaiono ho dovuto installare pcmanfm
<Hew> !it | xubuntusdi
<ubottu> xubuntusdi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<BUGabundo_work> auau
<BUGabundo_work> didn't know we had a multi ling bot!
<BUGabundo_work> !pt | me
<ubottu> me: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<BUGabundo_work> UIIIIII
<BUGabundo_work> PT != BR grrrrrrrrrr
<hacktick> hehe
<hacktick> !pt_pt | me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pt_pt
<BUGabundo_work> will some teach him better!!
<hacktick> I think its ok, the brazilian community is way bigger than the portuguese one BUGabundo_work :)
<BUGabundo_work> I know
<BUGabundo_work> but with don't always get along
<BUGabundo_work> at least with should list BOTH channels
<hacktick> BUGabundo_work: ubuntu-de is used both by austian and german users
<xubuntusdi> sorry I need help I xubuntu 8.10 unfortunately I can not see the disk partitions in Thunar on the desktop or Places able to enter only after you install pcmanfm that? I can to view the partitions ...
<hacktick> xubuntusdi: User support is in #ubuntu (or #ubuntu-it)
<xubuntusdi> ops sorry
<xubuntusdi> :P
<xubuntusdi> Helloo
<BUGabundo_work> hi
<MrKanister> Hi. Can someone set the inportance of bug #304482 to "low" ? Thanks in advance
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304482 in evolution "Birthday reminder on wrong date" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304482
<Hew> MrKanister: Done, thanks for your help :-)
<MrKanister> Hew: Thanks for helping me to help ;)
<Hew> hehe no worries
<fjk> hello
<bdmurray> fjk: hi
<BUGabundo_work> hi fjk
<fjk> i have problem with run my nvidia-settings can i ask for help here ?
<pckchem> Sure
<pckchem> Although the prefered channel is #ubuntu
<fjk> when im trying to run nvidia-settings i recive:
<fjk> The error was 'BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length erro'.
<fjk>   (Details: serial 141 error_code 16 request_code 128 minor_code 17)
<fjk> glxinfo: name of display: :0.0
<fjk> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<pckchem> fjk | !paste
<pckchem> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fjk> nvidi settings say that is bug
<fjk> sry
<fjk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88596/
<pckchem> Try this
<pckchem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88598/
<pckchem> It's from the forums, I'd have referenced you to the post but they are down and I used a cached version
<fjk> but i have glx module in xorg.conf and im think it is loaded
<pckchem> hmm.
<fjk> my compiz works fine
<fjk> but im cannot luchn f.e. counter strike
<fjk> im think there is some acceleration when compiz works
<fjk> but something mismatch with gdm librares.. ?
<pckchem> It's an interesting problem for sure and I'm reading a forum post by someone who has the exact same symptoms and circumstances.
<fjk> im trying to install intel linux graphics drivers
<fjk> coz im have ubuntu on usb disk and using it in home (nvidia) and in work (intel)
<fjk> i think im uninstall almost everything except dmr module
<fjk> erlier im trying to lunch opengl on intel graphics card
<fjk> and from now i have troubles in home with nvidia-settings
<fjk> it is clear ?
<fjk> ory for my eng
<pckchem> It's fine, actually. I didn't notice.
<pckchem> The problem with these USB installations is that often times the specific kernel and settings for ubuntu is set according to the computer you installed it on first.
<fjk> wanna some my logs ?
<pckchem> So when you try to plug it into something with different hardware, things get a bit troublesome.
<fjk> im using this usb system since three months and never have troubles
<pckchem> From what it sounds like, installing the intel drivers started this problem, yes?
<fjk> im should not try instal this driver
<fjk> yes im think that
<fjk> yes that im think :)
<pckchem> Yes, I'm *thinking* that.
<pckchem> Close :)
<fjk> i have proper resolution anc color depth....
<pckchem> Have you tried reconfiguring the x server?
<fjk> yes
<fjk> manualy from console and automaticly from recovery kernel
<fjk> mybe there is some problem with opengls libraries
<pckchem> It could be. Are you using the proprietary NVIDIA drivers?
<fjk> yes
<fjk> im alredy using its
<pckchem> Have you tried reinstalling them?
<fjk> tes
<fjk> im trying reinstall, and chanding from 177 to 173
<fjk> nothing helps
<fjk> wanna some logs  ?
<pckchem> I can take a look at them, but since I'm not an expert I only tend to get a minimal amount of information out of them.
<fjk> :|
<fjk> any other suggestions ?
<pckchem> I'm combing my resources  right now, give me a minute.
<fjk> ok
<fjk> mysbe im boot to ubuntu ?
<fjk> ok ill be back in few minutes
<fjk> im going to boot ubuntu
<pckchem> one second
<fjk> ok
<pckchem> can you pastbin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<fjk> ok
<fjk> moment
<fjk> hi
<pckchem> hello again
<fjk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88617/
<pckchem> can I also have your xorg.conf?
<fjk> yes
<fjk> but, now there is no information in conf when im using automaticlu configuration :(
<fjk> i have my own config file
<pckchem> well post it anyways, that might be the problem.
<fjk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/88618/
<fjk> and this is my config file which im using when im in home http://paste.ubuntu.com/88619/
<fjk> but now my config is overwiritten by configuration from recovery mode
<pckchem> can you run glxinfo|grep accel
<pckchem> in terminal
<pckchem> pastebin what comes out
<fjk> but glxinfo giving only :
<fjk> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<pckchem> hmm
<fjk> illbe back in 2 minutse
<fjk> minutes
<pckchem> which computer are you on right now? Work or home?
<fjk> when im trying install intel driver im install these components: drm, libdrm2.4.1, mesa and xf86 video intel
<fjk> home
<fjk> nvidia
<fjk> mybe i must reinstal my whole desktop ?
<fjk> :(
<pckchem> dont go that far yet :(
<maco> wait um...if you delete xorg.conf, doesnt that force it to re-detect everything so you can redo setup with xfix?
<pckchem> Uhh, no more than using the normal reconfigure command, I think. I'm not sure.
<fjk> im think this is not problem with xorg.conf and other config files
<fjk> xorg.log seems look ok too
<fjk> this is problem with som or these intel librairies....
<fjk> pckchem, what do u thinking ?
<pckchem> I'm out of ideas at this point. My gut instinct is that the problem is due to two sets of graphics drivers conflicting, but I don't know how to prevent it.
<fjk> :)
<fjk> im dontknown too :)
<pckchem> My final idea would be to use synaptics to make sure all NVIDIA drivers are uninstalled. Then install the newest NVIDIA drivers from the NVIDIA website instead of the repos.
<fjk> what happend when im completly uninstall  drm compiz gda and all these depending packages ?
<fjk> :)
<fjk> can i reinstall all these things >? :)
<fjk> gdm
<fjk> without reinstaling whole sys ?
<pckchem> GDM is dependant upon the NVIDIA proprietary drivers?
<pckchem> No way.
<fjk> when im treing to uninstall libdrm or libmesa  synaptic says tahat must unistall compiz gdla ald milions of libriaries and programs...
<fjk> gdm
<fjk> sry
<pckchem> Don't uninstall libdrm or libmesa. They are probably fine.
<pckchem> look for any packages with the nvidia prefix and uninstall those
<fjk> ok
<fjk> in few minutes
<pckchem> system->administration->synaptics package manager
<fjk> hi
<fjk> im delete all nvidia
<fjk> aln some more packages including compiz
<fjk> still the same :(
<pckchem> If you're uninstalling compiz you did something wrong and removed too many packages.
<fjk> forget about compiz
<pckchem> Have you tried reinstalling, but with the drivers from the NVIDIA website?
<fjk> no
<fjk> 177 driver from packages
<fjk> this driver work fine eilier
<fjk> this is not driver problem... :(
<pckchem> No, but it may be a driver configuration problem, which installing using the nvidia configuration utilities might fix. It's the only idea I have at this point. Try asking on the forums if that doesn't help :(
<fjk> asking on forums doesn't help :)
<fjk> how i can get some more info ? some debug ?
<fjk> here im find some post about this http://www.mail-archive.com/dri-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg34589.html ...
<pckchem> I don't know. http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334  is usually the best resource for these problems. Just be patient.
<marmuta> hi, under which source package should I file an xserver crash, xorg or xorg-server?
<chrisccoulson> xorg-server
<marmuta> great, thanks
<chrisccoulson> no problem
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't matter really, because the same people will see it, and will reassign it if it's against the wrong package anyway
<bdmurray> marmuta: depending on the release of ubuntu using apport to file the bug will gather a lot of information for you
<marmuta> thanks, I think I have everything collected. just managed to get a backtrace too.
<bdmurray> great!
<chimp> I just tried to file a bug report using ubuntu-bug and it sent me to a web page that doesn't exist, a bug in ubuntu-bug?
<bdmurray> chimp: did it go to bugs.edge.launchpad.net or bugs.launchpad.net?
<chimp> bugs.launchpad.net
<chimp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/siggen/+filebug/cG8Rt2S5U62vAM8NxEzb2BaIjOC?
<chimp> specifically
<bdmurray> stick an edge in there so bugs.edge.launchpad.net ...
<chimp> That worked, so that Is a bug then?
<bdmurray> chimp: I'm not certain but its on my list of things to look at
<chimp> After filing it using ubuntu-bug do I still need to fill in my specific information in further info (version etc.) or has ubuntu-bug already submitted that?
<bdmurray> ubuntu-bug has already done that
<bdmurray> Thanks for asking!
<thekorn> refreshing pages opened by apport or ubuntu-bug after a few seconds also helps
<thekorn> hi bdmurray
<LaserJock> is pedro around?
<bdmurray> LaserJock: he is on Holiday it looks like
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> doesn't seem to be stopping him from closing bugs ;-)
<LaserJock> maybe I'll send him an email then
<bdmurray> thekorn: hey there!
<fjk> by
<fjk> thanks for helping
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: ping
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: what's up
<BUGabundo> hy
<BUGabundo> just asking if there is any extra data/tests I can submit
<BUGabundo> to bug 308185
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308185 in linux "traceback on shutdown" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308185
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: the 2.6.28 kernel is still seeing a lot of churn - so continual testing and updates to the bug will help
<BUGabundo> upgrading now to .28.3.3
<BUGabundo> there goes my uptime
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> 19:36:29 up 1 day, 19:30,  5 users,  load average: 1.54, 1.53, 1.35
<BUGabundo> USER     TTY      FROM              LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT
<BUGabundo> bugabund tty7     :0               Thu00   43:30   2:26   0.04s /bin/bash /usr/
<BUGabundo> bugabund pts/0    :0.0             Thu00   37:15m  0.61s  0.61s bash
<BUGabundo> bugabund pts/1    :0.0             Thu07   36:52m  0.85s  0.85s bash
<BUGabundo> bugabund pts/2    :0.0             11:19    4:30   0.32s  0.32s bash
<BUGabundo> bugabund pts/3    :0.0             15:05    2:15   0.25s  0.25s bash
<BUGabundo> by the way
<BUGabundo> any one here know where I can find devs working on power optimization?
<BUGabundo> I have a question about the power needed to keep a laptop on suspend
 * BUGabundo is afraid new kernel will stop supporting again suspend and hibernate!
<Rocket2DMn> Hey guys, do we support bugs filed in languages other than english?
<nhandler> Rocket2DMn: I think they are allowed, but we try and get them translated into English
<Rocket2DMn> nhandler, I've seen a few, but I don't think they are well supported
<Rocket2DMn> A user asked to translate my bug filing guide into spanish for the LoCos
<Rocket2DMn> I was going to include a note about filing in English, unless there was support for other languages that I was unaware of
<nhandler> Rocket2DMn: Most of the Developers speak English. As a result, bugs filed in other languages probably will not be fixed as quickly. However, I haven't read anything saying they are not allowed
<Rocket2DMn> i've seen a few, but not many
<nhandler> I think I've translated the bugs to English using online translators. That way, we at least have a partial translation
<Rocket2DMn> I've responded to a few questions and bugs in spanish before
<Rocket2DMn> i just havent been able to get a solid answer as to whether we support them
<xubuntusdi> hi !!!!
<bdmurray> Rocket2DMn: There isn't an official policy regarding non-English bug reports
<hggdh> Rocket2DMn, we usually accept them, ask to be translated to English, or they wait for somebody fluent to work on it
<Rocket2DMn> thanks bdmurray , i didnt expect there was since i wasnt able to find any documentation about it
<Rocket2DMn> i have run across a few bugs/questions in spanish which i have dealt with, i just wanted to see if anybody knew more than i did about the subject
<hggdh> bdmurray, we could include a blurb on the standard responses about that
<Rocket2DMn> i like that idea
<hggdh> something in the line of "the official language is English, please report in English, or please wait for somebody fluent to translate/work on it"
<nhandler> hggdh: I'm pretty sure that some wiki page suggests using something like Google Translator to translate them into English
<Rocket2DMn> hggdh, do you want to create a separate page about it with the response translated into the primary languages we see?
<Rocket2DMn> like on the Bugs/Responses page, have the english response, then a link for triagers to a differnet page where it is translated
<LaserJock> it would seem to be a bit odd to have a canned English response tell the reporter to translate into English :-)
<hggdh> nhandler, I think so, but auto translators are not as good on generic translation (I have seen some quite horrible ones from French, English, Spanish, and Portuguese to sames
<bdmurray> Doesn't that depend on the triager recognizing the foreign language?
<Rocket2DMn> bdmurray, yes, but at least its an improvement over ignoring the bug.  i think the majority of langauges are easy to recognize
<hggdh> yes, it does. But we could -- with a bit of effort -- have some common languages pre-translated
<LaserJock> what if you had a language tag?
<LaserJock> and then work with LoCos to have people translating
<hggdh> and point on a link if the triager is unable to identify
<nhandler> hggdh: I know, but a bad English translation imo is still better than nothing
<nhandler> Usually, you can at least partially understand them
<YoBoY> hi
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-20
<hggdh> nhandler (extremely delayed response) yes, a bad translation is still better than none. But we *can* have the common blurb in other languages
<crimsun> right. we have canned responses on the irc bots for #ubuntu, so it doesn't seem unreasonable to have something similar for lp.
<hggdh> correct. The whole point is... we deal with the world. Not everybody speaks English. Although I agree we cannot commit to work on all languages, we should at least warn.
<Ziroday> ogasawara: ping
<duanedesign> Cold someone please set the status of Bug #30988 to 'Wishlist' thank you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 30988 in slune "Slune crashes on start (dup-of: 2218)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/30988
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 2218 in soya "Slune segfaults on startup" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2218
<duanedesign> sorry edit bug #309880
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309880 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] qtcreator" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309880
<duanedesign> could someone please set the status of Bug #309766 to 'Wishlist' Thank you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309766 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] monajat" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309766
<jooooker1> i have a big problem to TUNE a FRQ in my DVB card: FE_SET_TONE failed: Connection timed out, and i must to use modprobe -r b2c2-flexcop command to fix it.
<Ryan52> duanedesign: done and done.
<duanedesign> wohoo! thank you, only have 2 more to get my 5 for today:)
<duanedesign> could someone please set the status of Bug #309533: to 'Wishlist' Thank you
<duanedesign> This report is public
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309533 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] SELS: Secure Email List Services" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309533
<Ryan52> duanedesign: done
<duanedesign> thanks again for the quick response. Im all bugged out, I am turning in for the night.
<Ryan52> g'night :)
<MrKanister> Why is the package in Ubuntu marked as "invalid", but the package in Baltix and the project are still "new"? (bug #134894)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 134894 in gnome-panel "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' tocorrect the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/134894
<Hobbsee> because baltix probably hasn't triaged it themselves
<MrKanister> Hobbsee: Thanks. So what to do whit it?
<MrKanister> just leaving it?
<Hobbsee> MrKanister: i presume so
<MrKanister> Hobbsee: Ok, thank you.
<bramlet> First time irc user here...I want to help with testing....should I be using jaunty?
<Hobbsee> y/w
<Hew> bramlet: It's usually most helpful to use the development release, but it's not required. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs depending on what you want to help out with :-)
<bramlet> thanks hew...
<bramlet> I think I'm going to use my old hard drive for this purpose
<Hew> bramlet: Sounds good :-)
<bramlet> actually do you think it would be more efficient to use virtualization...i have been using virtualbox....but I only have a 2Ghz amd64 and a gig of ram
<Rocket2DMn> wth https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/80333
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 80333 in linux-source-2.6.15 "fonts still missing for Unicode ranges" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Rocket2DMn> what a freakin jerk
<Rocket2DMn> seems to have a similar attitude on other bugs he has dealt with
 * charlie-tca thinks he needs to be reminded of the CoC
<Rocket2DMn> that user needs to be banned from LP, what a load of trash his attitude is
<Rocket2DMn> look at other bug reports he has dealt with, esp closed ones.  All he does is bash us, like he's all high and mighty
<rsk> how long does it usually take to get a bug triaged
<Hew> rsk: Varies greatly, just until someone is able to triage it.
<Hew> rsk: feel free to help triage some yourself :-)
<rsk> ok looks like i have to take, 'just around when dnf is released'- anytime before that is just  a bonus approach
<Hew> rsk: I assume you've submitted a bug that you want someone to triage for you?
<Hew> rsk: What bug #?
<rsk> um just a sec
<rsk> 309991
<Hew> bug 309991
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309991 in ubuntu "Ezquake terribly slow after latest batch of updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309991
<rsk> Hew: i wouldn't know howto do that
<Hew> rsk: That bug doesn't even have a package associated with it. Which Ubuntu package provides ezquake (if any)?
<rsk> it dosen't it's more of a x (maybe mesa?) issue
<Hew> rsk: It would also greatly assist triagers if the bug description was clearer. You seem to have terminal output in the same block of text as your problem.
<Hew> rsk: Are you sure? Have you tried glxgears?
<rsk> it's around 300 fps now
<rsk> it used to be over 2000
<Hew> rsk: Which graphics driver are you using?
<rsk> the stock one
<Hew> rsk: Which is that? What graphics chipset do you have?
<rsk> aka 'ati' in xorg.conf
<rsk> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R200 QM [Radeon 9100]
<Hew> rsk: You mention that the problem occurred with the "latest batch of updates", does this include the move to xorg server 1.6?
<rsk> hm lemme paste glxinfo
<rsk> Hew: i think that's it yets
<rsk> yes*
<Hew> rsk: make sure you use a pastebin if you do
<rsk> ofcourse
<rsk> http://pastebin.com/m6821e981
<Hew> rsk: "The latest X.Org server, version 1.6, is available in Jaunty. In the short term, this will again cause increased instability for some users while the video drivers catch up."
<maco> yeah, even the intel drivers are being laggy with compiz
<maco> my cube does not spin well :(
<rsk> =)
<Hew> rsk: I'm not sure how to best triage that bug, apart from giving it a proper bug description. I'm tempted to just leave it for a while until more xorg / driver updates appear.
<rsk> ok thanks
<maco> yeah im getting 174 fps on intel right now
<maco> i dont know what normal is, except that my cube should spin faster
<Hew> My cube spins nicely, but that's probably because I'm still using xorg server 1.5 with nvidia-glx-180 :P
<ellis> k.
<ellis> this is wastepotato, just for the record.
<rsk> oh noez
<ellis> i don't know if this is a bug or not, but my shift key doesn't work in intrepid. it works when i log in, and it worked once when i opened synaptic, but now it's stopped working. it was fine in hardy.
<maco> check your keyboard config? and check to see if its recognized by xev?
<ellis> how do i do that
<maco> systm pref keyboard
<maco> and the other thing is to run "xev" in a terminal and hit shift and see if it spits any text at you
<ellis> when i use the shift key in combination with any other key, it just doesn't type. odd
<maco> if you hold shift til xev stops spitting things, then hit a letter, does more get spit out?
<crimsun> check the keyboard layout options, too. there are options that affect Shift.
<maco> yeah i suggested checking the kbd config in prefrences
<ellis> when i press shift while xev is running, nothing happens.
<ellis> brb. imma try something
<ellis> ahha
<ellis> i've found the culprit.
<ellis> it's compiz
<maco> O_o
<ellis> When I switch to Metacity, I can use Shift. When I go back to Compiz, the shift key fails to work.
<ellis> Hmm.
<maco> did you map shift to some purpose?
<maco> like "shift resizes windows" or something?
<ellis> Not that I know of.
<ellis> How odd.
<ellis> brb. venturing for food.
<ellis> o;
<ellis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/246081  i'm not the only one.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246081 in compiz "Shift key not working with compiz as active window manager." [Undecided,New]
<ellis> Fixed it. O_o
<maco> how?
<ellis> Someone on the bug report suggested resetting back to the default settings. It works now, but now I need to customize Compiz all over again. :S
<sysdoc> Hi guys, I have experienced that exact problem from the Ubuntu Forums:http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-887591.html
<sysdoc> I did try replacing the /etc/group file, but as noted in the forum post I still have GDM saying "does not exist"
<sysdoc> Any help would be greatly appreciated
<sysdoc> The xorg log does show that xorg is in an infinite loop as described on launchpad.
<sysdoc> launch pad url: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/259808
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259808 in xorg-server "Confusing error message printed when X locks up. Needs clarification. (dup-of: 276518)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276518 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "Xorg lockup when using xserver-xorg-video-ati 1:6.9.0+git20080826.a3cc1d7a-2ubuntu3" [High,Incomplete]
<sysdoc> Again, anyone have a clue?
<sysdoc> thanks
<leobru> The latest Intrepid kernel 2.6.27-11 (after "partial upgrade") does not seem to have Atheros wifi support, the restricted module directory for 27-11 is missing.
<crimsun> leobru: update and upgrade again
<leobru> crimsun: system is up to date. What should I expect?
<crimsun> leobru: which mirror are you using?
<crimsun> it's definitely there. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-11-generic_2.6.27-11.15_amd64.deb or http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-11-generic_2.6.27-11.15_i386.deb, i'm guessing.
<leobru> crimsun: whatever "server for the United States" means.
<Nafallo> us.archive, which I believe points to archive :-)
<Nafallo> yepp
<crimsun> yes, they're identical.
<crimsun> anyhow, the debs are present, so NOTABUG.
<leobru> crimsun: apparently I have the package installed, but the package only contains scripts, the actual drivers are missing.
<crimsun> leobru: uname -r?
<leobru> 2.6.27-10-generic, of course, otherwise I couldn't communicate.
<crimsun> err, I meant -m
<crimsun> not -r
<crimsun> are you sure you're not referring to -common?
<leobru> i686; yes, I was just typing that it was only common.
<crimsun> ok, so download and install the actual l-r-m-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> in your case, of course, you'd need -11.15 explicitly
<crimsun> the wl components are definitely in both debs
<leobru> Thanks; I'm downloading it manually; I run the update manager again, it's still not there. What gives?
<crimsun> leobru: do you have the intrepid-proposed/restricted component enabled?
<leobru> I have not changed anything since the previous update when I got the restricted modules for 27-10.
<leobru> crimsun: yes, I still have all 4 (including intrepid-backports) checkmarks set.
<crimsun> dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-generic|grep ^ii
<leobru> crimsun: nothing
<crimsun> then that's why
<crimsun> that metapackage depends on linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-11-generic
<crimsun> if you didn't have that metapackage installed, it wouldn't have been upgraded and thus wouldn't have pulled in the newer l-r-m
<leobru> crimsun: thanks!
<gerard> can somebody close bug #225379, I can confirm it is fixed in firefox 3.0.5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225379 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox does not close TCP connections for "multipart/x-mixed-replace" (e.g. motion JPEG) when closing page." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225379
<gerard> ok, I could do this myself
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-12-21
<Rocket2DMn> ok guys, bug 308978 - xorg or linux?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308978 in ubuntu "Alternate keyboard layout doesn't works after a suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308978
<Ryan52> xorg, I think.
<Rocket2DMn> that seems to be it since restarting X fixes it.  But the suspend/resume is suspicious
<Ryan52> ya....hrm.
<Ziroday> ogasawara: ping
<shiunji> ugh, ever since the last hardy update, firefox has been *really* crashy
<shiunji> not sure which bug this goes under since i don't have a bt or anything, but i assume it's well known since up until now FF never crashed on my system
<shiunji> have there been lots of recent complaints about it lately?
<whatisneveritis> how do I find out which package gnome-display-properties belongs to?
<Ryan52> whatisneveritis: dpkg -S `which gnome-display-properties`
<whatisneveritis> thanks
<Hew> Who can access bug 310126? It's referenced in the latest xorg changelog, but apparently even Bug Control can't access it. I haven't come across this situation before..
<ubottu> Bug 310126 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/310126 is private
<alinhan> hello
<alinhan> can someone help me with reporting a bug?
<Hew> alinhan: What do you need help with?
<alinhan> today I did my first ISO test and hit a problem right at the beginning
<alinhan> and since this is my first test and my first possible bug report, I wan't to make sure that I didn't screw up somewhere in the process
<alinhan> the ISO I tested is this: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/info/2204
<alinhan> and the problem that I run into is that the keyboard doesn't work at the graphical boot menu
<Hew> alinhan: I wouldn't worry about that, you're not going to break anything :P. Just make sure all the relevant details are there and a triager will check it and ask for any additional info.
<alinhan> ok, thanks
<Hew> ah ok
<Hew> alinhan: Have you tested a previous iso (even a previous release) and had the keyboard working?
<Hew> alinhan: If we know that, we can determine where the regression occurred (if it's a regression at all)
<alinhan> no, but on that machine I have another OS on another HDD, that works fine
<alinhan> the other OS is Windows XP
<Hew> alinhan: So this Jaunty daily CD is the first Ubuntu CD you've used on the machine?
<alinhan> yes
<Hew> Do you have an Intrepid LiveCD lying around?
<Hew> it may be worth trying that if you do
<alinhan> ok, will try Intrepid
<Hew> alinhan: Yea that would be good additional info
<alinhan> can I get back to you after that?
<Hew> alinhan: In any case feel free to report the bug when you're ready, a triager will ask for any needed information :-)
<Hew> alinhan: Of course
<alinhan> ok, thanks
<Hew> alinhan: Thank you for your help with testing!
<alinhan> glad to help
<bramlet> i was unable to install 64 bit guest in virtualbox is this just a missing feature?
<bramlet> version 2.1 is supposedly able to have 64bit guest on 32 bit host i have 64 bit host
<Hew> bramlet: 2.0 was meant to have it but there have been issues, I've already reported a bug for it and there's a 2.1 upgrade bug as well.
<Hew> bramlet: bug 271651, bug 304859
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271651 in virtualbox-ose "64-bit guest doesn't work" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271651
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304859 in virtualbox-ose "Please update virtualbox to 2.1.0" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304859
 * Hobbsee wonders how that can possibly class as 'triaged' without a package attached.
 * Hobbsee bumps it back to new
<Hew> Hobbsee: Triaged means the bug report has all the necessary info, right? I suppose for upgrade requests there isn't much difference between new and triaged.
<Hew> Hobbsee: What should be added to the report to justify triaged status? A debdiff?
<Hew> Hobbsee: Bug 304859 was triaged by blueyed who has done the virtualbox-ose uploads in the past.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304859 in virtualbox-ose "Please update virtualbox to 2.1.0" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304859
<Lupine> hello all, I wanted to help give something back to Ubuntu and decided to help triage bugs
<Lupine> I just read over the: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<Lupine> but I was curious what should be done if I can't duplicate a bug.  simply mark that in the comments, and change nothing else?
<Lupine> also, is there anything "formal" I should do, to state that I'm triaging a particular bug?
<Hew> Lupine: If you can't reproduce the bug, you should ask the reporter for more information on how to do so, and make sure they are using the latest version of the package. When you ask for additional information, you set the status to incomplete.
<Lupine> Hew, great, thx!  Will do.
<Hew> Lupine: There is nothing formal you need to do, but if you are triaging it is a good idea to join the Bugsquad if you haven't already.
<Hew> Lupine: No worries, thanks for your help :-)
<bramlet> I am using version 2.1 of virtual box and still cant get jauntyu alpha 2 64 bit to install....should this be a separate bug from #271651
<bramlet> also im not sure if its even ose
<bramlet> probably not a ubuntu bug anyway but maybe somebody knows
<Hew> bramlet: 2.1 isn't in the Ubuntu archive so that's not an Ubuntu bug, you probably want to report that upstream.
<Hew> bramlet: Does it say the CPU is not x86-64 when you try and boot?
<bramlet> yeah thats what i figured
<bramlet> yeah somthing like that...
<bramlet> This kernal requires an x86_64 CPU, but detected an i686 CPU
<Hew> bramlet: That may still be bug 271651. I'm not sure whether it's an upstream or Ubuntu packaging bug. I think the next step is to get 2.1 in the archive and see how that performs.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271651 in virtualbox-ose "64-bit guest doesn't work" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271651
<bramlet> I'm assuming its been reported upstream already?
<Hew> bramlet: Well I thought it may have been an Ubuntu packaging issue with 2.0, but if you're getting the same issue with (I assume) the upstream 2.1 deb, it's probably an upstream issue. My guess is broken 64-bit guests would already be a known bug, but it's always worth checking.
<bramlet> http://www.virtualbox.org/changeset/15251
<bramlet> "disabled 64 bit guests for 32bit hosts for now- too much trouble"
<bramlet> I have 64 bit host but maybe this disabled all 64bit guests
<Hew> bramlet: Yes I have 64-bit host too. If that commit is in their 2.1 release I find that very strange indeed.
<aji> Hi,
<alimon> someone knows user robert-in-au??
<Hew> alimon: No, but why do you ask?
<MrKanister> Can someone please set the bug #6297 to "wishlist"? Thanks in advance.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 6297 in rhythmbox "Shuffle not random enough" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/6297
<MrKanister> It could also be "low", but i would say it's kind of feature request
<Hew> MrKanister: I have set the importance of bug 6297 as low, since it describes a bug. I would also question such anecdotal evidence, I don't think there's anything unusual about hearing a song twice in a short period of time (as long as it's not a regular occurance).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 6297 in rhythmbox "Shuffle not random enough" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/6297
<MrKanister> Hew: Thanks
<Hew> MrKanister: It's been a while since I studied statistics, but I'm sure a user could run rhythmbox for a while and see what sort of spread they get across their playlist. Also, the original bug description doesn't seem to apply to current rhythmbox. I'm thinking this should either be closed, or asked for more information.
<Hew> I think every music player receives criticism of having a non-random shuffle, whether the criticism is deserved or not. The easiest way to check is probably to look at the code, I guess.
<MrKanister> Hew: Yes, probably. The bug is very old (I was about to keep up with some old bugs ;)). But the last comment was written on 30.11.2008
<Hew> MrKanister: None of the comments relate to the original bug description. I think the bug should just be closed. eg. "I just got the same song to play thrice", what does that prove?
<MrKanister> Hew: I know what you mean. I will asked if it is still a problem and set it to "incomplete". Then we will see
<Hew> MrKanister: Good idea. Make sure you're clear which issue you are referring to, since there are effectively two bugs in the one report.
<alimon> hello
<Hew> alimon: Hi
<alimon> i want to ask about a bug in ivman
<alimon> sorry about my poor english
<Hew> alimon: Which bug #?
<alimon> i dont know if is a bug but the user RobertH published a patch
<alimon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/ivman/+bug/219635
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219635 in ivman "supplied version of ivman doesn't support condition values" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alimon> yes
<alimon> i was patching the sources and generate the deb
<alimon> and install
<alimon> the patch work ok
<alimon> but now
<alimon> i have another question about ivman
<Hew> alimon: The bug is already upstream, where it looks like the patch was taken from.
<Hew> alimon: What is the other question?
<alimon> a ok
<alimon> i want to add a condition in IvmConfigProperties.xml
<alimon> i added a property in this file
<Hew> alimon: This channel is for bug triage, not for end user support. You might be better off asking support questions in #ubuntu
<alimon> a ok
<alimon> thanks
<Hew> alimon: No worries :-)
<MrKanister> What to do with request for closed source printers?
<MrKanister> I mean. They can not be included
<Hew> MrKanister: I closed bug 6297. Make sure when you set bugs to incomplete that you are actually requesting some information. You should triage the bug that was originally reported.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 6297 in rhythmbox "Shuffle not random enough" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/6297
<Hew> MrKanister: As for the printer drivers, what is the request? Perhaps they can be added to multiverse, depending on their license.
<MrKanister> Hew: bug #133121 is about the printing (don't mind my last comment on that bug, i did that when I was very very new to launchpad)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 133121 in cupsddk "Lexmark z600 series still not in printer database" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/133121
<MrKanister> Hew: Sorry for not asking the right things bug #6297. the problem was that my english is not good enough and I didn't know how to ask what I wanted to ask. It was quite complicating :/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 6297 in rhythmbox "Shuffle not random enough" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/6297
<MrKanister> Information about copying: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/96290/
<Hew> MrKanister: No problem, it was a messy bug that had nothing to do with the reporters problem. In many cases you can use the responses at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses if you are worried about correct English. In this case it was necessary to tell the commenters that they weren't commenting on the correct bug.
<MrKanister> Ok, thanks
<pleia2> I maintain a couple packages in debian, and recently there were some launchpad bugs opened against them
<Hew> MrKanister: That license doesn't allow the distribution of the software, so it cannot be included even in multiverse.
<pleia2> we're going to be uploading something to experimental soon, but I think I need some help with launchpad bug stuff to know how I'm supposed to report/change status/etc
<pleia2> is there any documentation for this kind of thing someone can point me to?
<MrKanister> Hew: So I can add a comment and close the bug?
<Hew> pleia2: I'm not quite sure what you are asking. Are there Launchpad bugs that have been fixed in the experimental released that you want to mark as such?
<Hew> pleia2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status ?
<pleia2> Hew: yes
<pleia2> but it's in debian experimental, I'm not really familiar with how ubuntu slurps the packages from debian, and until lenny is released we won't be moving the fixes to unstable and testing
<Hew> MrKanister: Yes, notice in the license from about line 33 onwards, that's the problem. The bug should be marked invalid, but make sure you are clear about the reason.
<Hew> pleia2: I think Ubuntu automatically takes sid packages. I've seen experimental ones around, but I think they're done manually (not sure on this).
<Hew> pleia2: In any case, if the bugs are reported against Ubuntu then they can't be marked Fix Released until the package has landed in Ubuntu itself.
<pleia2> Hew: right, so should I comment that it's fixed in experimenta, then mark them as fix-committed?
<Hew> pleia2: Yep, that should work :-)
<pleia2> awesome, thanks :)
<Hew> thank you for providing the fixes!
<MrKanister> Hew: I see. The important restriction is "You may not copy the  Software into any public network." I will close the bug with an informal comment
<Hew> MrKanister: Yes, that sentence sums it up nicely :-)
<MrKanister> Hew: Done
<Hew> MrKanister: Perfect, thanks for that.
<MrKanister> Hew: Thank you for your patience
<pckchem> lp acting funny for others or is it just me. On edge here.
<Hew> MrKanister: Thank you for your help triaging!
<Hew> pckchem: edge has serious problems atm, disable redirection at https://launchpad.net/ (and in 2 hours, and 4 hours..)
<pckchem> Thanks Hew
<pckchem> Is it just me or are some font's looking a bit funny, even on production?
<Hew> pckchem: I haven't noticed any font problems.
<Hew> Standard Launchpad should be fine. If you need help you can ask the guys in #launchpad
<pckchem> *shrug* its only on the frontpage, probably intentional I just haven't looked at the page in eons.
<Hew> hehe
<Rocket2DMn> does anybody think that bug 310122 might qualify for SRU?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310122 in nautilus "[HARDY 8.04.1] gksu nautilus does not work with blank cd in drive" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310122
<MrKanister> Can sombody set bug #206095 to "wishlist"? Thanks in advance
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206095 in evolution "Evolution 2.12 doesn't allow defining the appearance" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206095
<crimsun> MrKanister: done
<MrKanister> crimsun: Thank you
<crimsun> no, thank you =)
<MrKanister> crimsun: Can you now set it to triaged :)
<Ryan52> MrKanister, done
<MrKanister> Ryan52: Thanks
<duanedesign> could someone please set the status of Bug #309953 to 'Wishlist' Thank you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309953 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] morefunctionsforaddressbook" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309953
<nhandler> Done duanedesign
<duanedesign> could someone please set the status of Bug #309953 to 'Wishlist' Thank you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309953 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] morefunctionsforaddressbook" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309953
<nhandler> I already did duanedesign ;)
<duanedesign> thank you for the prompt reply to the 'wishlist' request
<nhandler> duanedesign: You're welcome. I'm pretty bored, so you gave me something to do ;)
<duanedesign> I have to get my five for today so maybe I will find another:)
 * WelshDragon test
 * WelshDragon asd
<duanedesign> could someone please set the status of Bug #308823 to 'Wishlist' Thank you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308823 in ubuntu "The "shut down the computer" dialog should not act on a timer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308823
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-14
<nshare> register m2nk3y!
<matti> Oh dear.
<nshare> jk
<matti> ;p
<nshare> maybe :P
<hggdh> er, what?
 * greg-g doesn't understand the scrollback sometimes :)
<DrManhattan> what's the deal with the intel video driver? The performance is horrible compared to fedora 12
<dtchen> can you be more specific?
 * micahg loves the new intel driver in Karmic
<DrManhattan> 3d performance is really slow, 3d screensavers are slow and choppy, glxgears gives 1/6 the framerate it does in fecora 12
<DrManhattan> fedora I mean
<DrManhattan> its a gmax3100
<micahg> DrManhattan: are you running karmic with 2.6.31?
<DrManhattan> i was
<DrManhattan> it was whatever the latest kernel was available through the standard updates.
<dtchen> well, for starters, it looks like F12 shipped with xserver-xorg-intel 2.9.1
<micahg> DrManhattan: idk, there haven't been any updates since release
<dtchen> Karmic shipped with 2.9.0
<dtchen> (crikey, http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewvc/F-12 is massive)
<DrManhattan> there most certainly has. The kernel that 9.10 shipped with gets updated.
<micahg> DrManhattan: you can get 2.9.1 from the xorg ppa, https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/drivers-only
<DrManhattan> im having issues figuring out how to download fron that site
<DrManhattan> never mind, sorry
<DrManhattan> How can I install the gl screensavers from xscreensaver into the regular gnome screensaver package?
<DrManhattan> fedora has xscreensaver-gl-extras-gss - whats the ubuntu equivalent
<persia> DrManhattan: Perhaps xscreensaver-gl-extra?  You might fiddle with apt-file and the files included in the fedora package.
<DrManhattan> um, nope. I just use xscreensaver instand of gnome-screensaver as my system screensaver
<DrManhattan> thanks though
<persia> DrManhattan: well, the default if gnome-screensaver.  If there's some bug that exists that is fixed in Fedora's xscreensaver-gl-extras-gss, it's worth using apt-file to figure out where is goes.
<DrManhattan> Thank you.
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<bddebian> Boo
<mrand> boo who?
<bddebian> Don't cry :)
<planktum_> please need some advice on how to deal with this bug that got me stuck:
<planktum_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/live-initramfs/+bug/453476
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 453476 in live-initramfs "package live-initramfs (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/initramfs-tools/conf.d/compcache', which is also in package casper 0:1.204" [Undecided,New]
 * planktum_ guessing there will be no help here as in #ubuntu
<planktum_> :S
<nperry> Where are openoffice crash logs
<hggdh> if they were created (which is to say, apport is active), they will be under /var/crash
<nperry> No there isnt
<hggdh> so apport is inactive...
<nperry> sudo service apport start force_start=1 will do?
<micahg> nperry: only is -proposed is enabled in karmic at the moment
<micahg> *if
<nperry> Odd, its not reporting a crash
<nperry> bug 496245
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 496245 in openoffice.org "openoffice 3.1.1 linux crashes after copy/paste of text from googlemail including the from-line" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496245
<nperry> I've posted upstream, just i reckon require a log before can be triaged.
<hggdh> micahg: what do you think of bug 233990 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 233990 in thunderbird "Thunderbird's mdn (receipt) message may contain 822bis-violating bare lf which is rejected by Qmail" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/233990
<micahg> hggdh: ugh, needs a more in depth look than I can do right now
<micahg> hggdh: ping me in 6 hours or so :)
<hggdh> this guy is as rude as Bernstein usually is, but lacks DJ's knowledge...
<hggdh> will do, micahg
<nperry> hggdh: I agree rude!
<nperry> I would have left it, by his 4th comment
<nigel_nb> hggdh: hey :)
<nigel_nb> that qmail guy got even more ruder, wow
<awardle> If there is a bug mentioning a translation error and the correct translation is as a suggestion in the translation section, what should you set the status to?
<awardle>  If there is a bug mentioning a translation error and the correct translation is as a suggestion in the translation section, what should you set the status to?
<hggdh> nigel_nb: par for the game, I was looking at other bugs from him, usually the same behaviour
<nigel_nb> hggdh: its insulting :(
<hggdh> yes, it is. You just keep on... which I have been trying, but...
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-15
<WeatherGod> what's the deal again for translation-related bugs?
<WeatherGod> there is a bug report of a program being in English when the locale is German
<micahg> WeatherGod: at a minimum open a task with ubuntu translations
<WeatherGod> ok
<WeatherGod> micahg: I should use "Also affects distribution", right?
<micahg> WeatherGod: no, also affects project
<WeatherGod> ah, that explains that
<micahg> hggdh: ping
<saji> Hi everybody...
<saji> hello how'll i produce a backtrace?
<persia> saji: Well, there's a couple ways.
 * persia digs at the wiki
<persia> The easiest is to enable apport (description in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed)
<saji> hmmm... i went through- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<saji> It confused me... :)
<persia> Yep, that's the other way :)
<saji> can you tell me specifically.. Wht i should be doing?
<saji> I have reported a bug in NAutilus, and they have asked me to upload a backtrace if possible....
<saji> !backtrace
<ubot4> To get a backtrace of a failing application please read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<saji> hello... anybody please help me...
<persia> saji: Where is your bug report?
<saji> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/489300
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 489300 in nautilus "Nautilus closes when trying to open mounted NTFS volume" [Medium,Incomplete]
<saji> this is my bug report..
<wcgary83> Hi guys, I was wondering is anyone familiar with a workaround for a bug that I have? Bug #463396
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 463396 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[GM45] No monitor output on laptop" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/463396
<wcgary83> It hasn't gotten any attention, maybe its solved somewhere else?
<wcgary83> new update, still no video on my onitor!!!
<wcgary83> *monitor
<saji> ping persia
<saji> persia, What should i do now?
<persia> saji: I'l admit I'M a bit confused.  That looks lik it was already submitted with apport.
<persia> Hrm.  autocomplete not working: perhaps he left :(
<echotone> I just got my 9.10 installed again after a week of x server problems (when all i had to do was unplug 1 monitor for the live cd to work.) Now i have it all set up fine and it runs fine but after maybe 5 minutes of being logged in, it starts to freeze and jump and leave trails. Know what it is??
<echotone> anybody active?
<echotone> I am having a real problem with that. idk how this window is still working. i cant do anything else without killing my computer and rebooting.
<echotone> does anybody know why my screen would be freezing and stalling? I installed ubuntu today and i have the nvidia driver installed and active...
<persia> echotone: This is a fresh install?  Were there any errors during install?
<echotone> persia: no errors.
<persia> Very odd indeed.  And you didn't have this sort of issue with the live session?
<echotone> no. i used the alt cd. the live cd doesnt work when i have 2 monitors plugged in.
<echotone> It was my mac4lin theme. i switched back to an ubuntu theme and it works fine again.
<pedro_> morning kamusin
<kamusin> hey pedro_
<MrKanister> hi there. I am curious about a thing that might have been discussed multiple times, but hasn't been documented well or there has been no "real" solution (I don't know)
<MrKanister> Is it ok to use the status "fix committed" for Ubuntu tasks where there is an upstream task that has been fixed?
<MrKanister> (The current situation of unsynchronized watches for the gnome bug tracker kind of justify it)
<MrKanister> I found https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2008-September/001157.html on a mailing list, but there was been no final result
<hggdh> MrKanister: the usual is for "Fix Committed" to be set only when the fix is in a local SCS (e.g., bazzar), or published in development (Lucid, now), or in a -proposed
<hggdh> usually, in fact, if it is published in Lucid it should go to fix released, sorry
<hggdh> some teams have (or had) a different interpretation. Although I did not agree, of old, with our position, it makes a bit of sense
<MrKanister> hggdh: Thanks. I know that it is wrong (the wiki says that, too), but as I said, the current situation is that there are too many unsynchronized watches for the gnoem bug tracker that it causes additional
<hggdh> ... work... yes, I understand. This can be put in the agenda for next meeting, if you want. But, right now, I would rather keep it the way it is
<MrKanister> hggdh: sorry, I forgot the "work" (wasn't by purpose)
<hggdh> np
<hggdh> MrKanister: I have to haul ass to my customer. I will be back in 30m
<MrKanister> hggdh: Ok, thanks though
<bddebian> Boo
<jblount> Hello bug triaging friends! I have a bug that needs to be re-directed (maybe to the kernel, but I'm not sure). Can someone please take a look? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/471784
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 471784 in ubuntuone-client "My system doesn't resume after stand-by" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<statik> jblount, so that bug is definitely not part of the ubuntuone-client package, but you are trying to find what package it should be moved to?
<jblount> statik: Correct. I'm just not sure what package it should be pointed to.
<lfaraone> bdmurray: Hey, can you renew my membership in bugcontrol?
<malev> Hi, I've contact th guy from this bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/496039 What other infoshould I ask him to triage the bug? I can't reproduce it on my pc :D
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 496039 in rhythmbox "Sound output on Rhythmbox stopped working" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bdmurray> lfaraone: done
<nigelbabu> hggdh: are you around?
<lfaraone> bdmurray: thanks.
<hggdh> nigelbabu: yes, I am
<jpds> p/36
<nigelbabu> hggdh: I'm going to teach a course during Ubuntu User Days about reporting bugs.  I'll get my course ready soon and would like a review of it once I'm done :)
<hggdh> nigelbabu: It will be my pleasure. And thank you for that :-)
<nigelbabu> hggdh: thank you :)
<qense> hggdh: you're active in the GNOME Bugsquad, aren't you? Maybe it would be clarifying for upstream if upstream forwarders from downstream would be marked as such, don't you think? It would make it more clear they're just passing the bug on and provide them with slightly more authority than regular reporters. Maybe it could even be coupled with adding rights to add LP bug links to all/most bugs at Bugzilla.
<qense> Is gvfs responsible for the archive mounter? If so, what part of it?
<hggdh> qense: yes, I am active upstream. We can request (some) forwarders to be assigned more rights on b.g.o, indeed. This is also a process a bit involved, but I think I can sponsor *some* -- not a lot. This is indeed worthy of discussing
<hggdh> qense: Although anyone can add a LP link upstream, it is just a comment
<hggdh> hum. The more I think about it, the more I like the idea. We should also consider extending it to other upstreams
<qense> hggdh: yeah, it would make it more clear to upstream who they're dealing with.
<qense> However, we shouldn't give such recognition away too easily, maybe it could be a part of the Adopt-a-package program so only people who know what they're talking about/who they're talking to are associated with Ubuntu.
<hggdh> qense: something along these lines, yes. Gnome b.g.o access is not lightly given, so we will have to discuss this there also (which I intend to do this evening, no access to GIMP from here)
<hggdh> pedro_: what do you think ^^^
<hggdh> ?
<pedro_> hggdh, can't see the discussion, too much netsplits
<qense> <qense> hggdh: you're active in the GNOME Bugsquad, aren't you? Maybe it would be clarifying for upstream if upstream forwarders from downstream would be marked as such, don't you think? It would make it more clear they're just passing the bug on and provide them with slightly more authority than regular reporters. Maybe it could even be coupled with adding rights to add LP bug links to all/most bugs at Bugzilla.
<qense> <hggdh> qense: yes, I am active upstream. We can request (some) forwarders to be assigned more rights on b.g.o, indeed. This is also a process a bit involved, but I think I can sponsor *some* -- not a lot. This is indeed worthy of discussing
<qense>  qense: Although anyone can add a LP link upstream, it is just a comment
<qense> <hggdh> hum. The more I think about it, the more I like the idea. We should also consider extending it to other upstreams
<pedro_> could be a good idea, yes , though as hggdh said anybody can add those comments, there's no special rights on bugzilla for it (nor in gnome or freedesktop for example)
<qense> That is true, but not everyone can add LP links to all bugzilla bugs, at least I can't.
<pedro_> i'm not sure about the more authority than other reporters part
<pedro_> if you become active in the community they're going to look a bit more into your reports anyways
<pedro_> I'd encourage the forwarders to become more active on those products rather than asking for more "authority"
<pedro_> products/upstream community/etc
<qense> It's not as much about authority, but more about clarifying for upstream who they're talking to.
<hggdh> pedro_: what I am thinking is that this -- in a quite selective way -- could also help integration between us and upstreams
<hggdh> perhaps as a part of "adopt-a-package"? There is something here...
<malev> Hi, I'm with a bug about totem. And I don't know what information ask the reporter to triage the bug... can anyone help me?
<malev> I've been asking this for a while, but apparently the problems with freenode aren't helping too much
<qense> malev: What is the bug about? Could you provide the bug number? (If you say bug 12345 ubot4 will post a link in this channel if its nice
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 12345 in isdnutils "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<malev> qense, oh, I'm sorry, here it si: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/496039
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 496039 in rhythmbox "Sound output on Rhythmbox stopped working" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<qense> malev: it could be something very simple like having pressed the mute button on the volume control in Rhythmbox itself. Please also note that there is no such thing as a separate Kubuntu kernel. You could also ask the reporter to run Rhythmbox in the console with the command 'rhythmbox --debug', try to play the file and attach the output in a separate file to the bug report.
<malev> qense, oks! I'm gonna ask those things. one more thing. for playing mp3 there are some codecs or something like that. those are commons for vlc and rhytmbox? or they are independent?
<thekorn> hey qense,
<thekorn> thanks for working on the zeitgeist bugs ;)
<qense> thekorn: you reported them, didn't you? ;)
<qense> malev: yes, they could use different codecs, so that could be an issue as well. Did he uninstall anything when messing with Audacity?
<malev> I'm gonna ask that too
<qense> good
<thekorn> qense, yeah, the one you set to invalid today, but I don't take it personal ;)
<qense> thekorn: well, I'm happy now there are no open bugs against that package anymore. I just had to sacrifice you for it, that's a bargain!
<malev> qense, done! I've sent him the answer. thanks
<qense> you're welcome
<thekorn> qense, I like this "zero open bugs"-initiative ;)
<qense> so do I
<thekorn> hmm, I always thought changing the affected package/project of a task is mentioned in the interleaved activity log
<thekorn> which seems to not be the case
<yofel> thekorn: huh? it is mentioned in the full activity log
<qense> but not in the notices between the replies
<qense> it would be nice to have it there as well, would make the discussion a bit more understandable
<yofel> oh yeah, that's true
<thekorn> of course, but having a semi complete lof of activities in the bugreport itself sometimes makes thinks hard to understand
<thekorn> this one is a good example: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zeitgeist/+bug/397186
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 397186 in zeitgeist "python2.6 crashed with SIGSEGV in memmove()" [Medium,Invalid]
<thekorn> after reading this bug (which was reported by me)
<thekorn> I thought "what the hell is going on here, how could this bug be reported against zeitgeist"
<qense> is there already a bug for this against malone?
<thekorn> well, it was changed in the triaging process from python -> zeitgeist, without a comment
<thekorn> don't know, let's try to find out
<qense> I am, but I don't know the terminology LP uses for this kind of log.
<qense> can't find anything so far though
<thekorn> qense, I just asked intellectronica in #launchpad, let's see if he has more luck finding a bugreport about it
<qense> good, we'll see what he'll come up with
<thekorn> qense, have you seen the discussion on #launchpad, as you are also in this channel?
<thekorn> if not, there seems to be no bugreport about it
<qense> I did
<thekorn> having a complete activtylog interleaved would be nice, but need some javasrcibt way to toggle it on/off
<thekorn> okidoki
<qense> would be nice indeed
<thekorn> trying to follow conversations on irc today is no fun :(
<thekorn> upps wrong channel,
<thekorn> but still true
<qense> very true
<qense> :S
<qense> great timing for that netsplit
<yofel> can someone set bug 496879 to triaged? Thanks! (Not sure if Low or Medium)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 496879 in software-properties "add-apt-repository should return exit code and not adding wrong repositories" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496879
<BUGabundo> yofel: as if anyone was reading
<yofel> true -.-
<malev> yofel, what did you do to confirm the bug?
<yofel> malev: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bxlsjs/sds
<malev> yofel clever :D
<yofel> that ppa defenitely doesn't exist
<yofel> and it gets added anyway
<yofel> not good if you run that and include a typo
<malev> yofel, sure! thanks
<hggdh> yofel: please add version of python-software-properties; I will then mark the bug as triaged/Medium
<dtchen> heh, I just triaged/wishlist
<dtchen> feel free to bump the Importance
<yofel> hggdh: mom
<mrand> split the difference and call it low? :-)
<hggdh> dtchen: I thought about wishlist also, but this is really a bug...
<dtchen> hggdh: no argument from me
<micahg> hggdh: single use apport is back!
<hggdh> micahg: yes... finally :-)
<yofel> hggdh: doen
<yofel> *done
<hggdh> micahg: about bug 233990 -- I am done with the OR, cannot stand the guy anymore
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 233990 in thunderbird "Thunderbird's mdn (receipt) message may contain 822bis-violating bare lf which is rejected by Qmail" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/233990
<micahg> hggdh: I saw your comments, I couldn't find an upstream, if it's not a problem in TB3, I'd close it invalid
<micahg> or won't fix in TB2
<hggdh> micahg: it is in tb3 also, I tested
<hggdh> and opened an upstream for it
<hggdh> yofel: thank you
<yofel> np
<hggdh> brb -- ride back to the hotel
<BUGabundo> hggdh: eheh how's the COLD?
<malev> hi, where do you find new bugs? to work on them... because a went to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs and all bugs looks like being commentend by others who are all ready working with them. even when i set the tag: new...
<malev> where to start looking for bugs ? :D
<micahg> malev: choose a package, or click on new bugs on that page?
<malev> micahg, that what I did? shoul a keep searching?
<malev> micahg, wait, what do you mean with package: karmic, lucid? that?
<persia> malev: IF you want fresh new bugs, you can also try #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<micahg> malev: no, like a program package
<micahg> malev: here's 44k new bugs: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=New
<malev> if a bug has more than one suscriber it means that the suscribers all ready checked de bug?
<micahg> malev: no, you should see comments if someone's done something
<malev> oks, and if I found one with no comments I can start working on it?
<micahg> malev: even if you find comments you can start working on it unless it's requesting information from the OR
<micahg> malev: basically anything new or confirmed probably needs to be addressed in some way by us unless it's old
<malev> excelent!!!! I going for it :D
<micahg> malev: feel free to ask any questions you want here
<malev> hey it's me again
<malev> I've found this:
<malev> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netkit-telnet/+bug/41145
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 41145 in netkit-telnet "Escape character does not work" [Medium,New]
<malev> I've got a latin american keyboard and I cant' reproduce the bug. ctrl + ] works really fine!
<malev> maybe I can recomend the user to update the system and... I don't know, close the bug. what do you think?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-16
<micahg> malev: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Old%20untouched%20bugs
<hggdh> micahg: thank you for correcting the typo in the TB bug
<malev> micahg, well yes, but it is not that old. And the thing is that I can't reproduce it. in fact, telnet works really fine. I think it is a mistake from the reporter. He is using an incorrect key
<malev> what do you think?
<micahg> malev: the last response from the OR is 10 months ago
<micahg> hggdh: no problem
<malev> micahg, haha oks! you're right
<malev> anyone who speaks spanish here?
<micahg> malev: why?
<malev> micahg, I'm replying to a reporter and as I have all the windows in spanish, I cant' give him the exacly option to change.
<malev> micahg, in nautilus -> edit -> preferencies, what is the name of the 5th tab?
<micahg> malev: I don't use gnome
<malev> I'm working on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/497210
<hggdh> malev, wait
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497210 in nautilus "freezes indefinitely with busy cursor when viewing folder with many/large files" [Undecided,New]
<malev> and I think the problem is because nautilus is trying to thumbnalize the gigant files and that takes forever :S
<hggdh> malev you mean "Preview"?
<malev> I'm gonna ask to change his settings
<malev> hggdh, micahg thanks!!
 * hggdh does not speak Spanish, but can read it (almost) fine -- not that different from Portuguese
<malev> this can't be a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/497221
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497221 in ubuntu "No sound in HP Pavilion dv6z laptop with ubuntu 9.10" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> malev: check this out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<malev> other thing. #497234  and #497233 are the same bugs. Can anyone close one of them?
<malev> micahg, I'm gonna check and reply the user. thanks
<micahg> malev: you can mark one as a duplicate...we generally make the newer one a duplicate of the older one unless there is more information in the newer one
<malev> thanks!
<hggdh> malev: you yourself can set one as a duplicate of the other
<hggdh> this is all that is needed
<malev> hggdh, done thanks
<hggdh> also -- you *can* set a bug to INVALID
<WeatherGod> could somebody look over bug 487804 and mark it as Triaged against Grub?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 487804 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Touchpad not working" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487804
<WeatherGod> looks like it was another one of those upgrade issues with grub not setting menu.lst correctly
<micahg> WeatherGod: is it a duplicate?
<WeatherGod> from what I remember from how we were dealing with sound issues, the grub people asked us not to mark it  as a duplicate of bug 470265 unless there was a demonstrated fubar of /etc/kernel-img.conf
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 470265 in grub "jaunty to karmic upgrade failed to update menu.lst (update-grub missing from kernel-img.conf)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/470265
<maco> yep yep
<WeatherGod> so, I have been setting them as a bug task for grub and triaged
<micahg> WeatherGod: yes, but if there are a lot with the same cause, would it not be better to make a master out of the other causes?
<micahg> or are they all separate problems?
<maco> there are a few problems
<maco> one is the /etc/kernel-img.conf
<maco> some people are being asked "do you want to accept maintainer's version?" getting confused and hitting no. dunno why its asking though
<WeatherGod> this one was odd in that 'update-grub' did not modify the user's menu.lst file
<maco> some are ones where even after "sudo update-grub" (which works around the kernel-img.conf problem), its STILL not updated
<maco> right, thats a different bug
<WeatherGod> luckily, the user was experienced enough to modify it himself
<maco> but its one ive seen at least twice
<maco> in #ubuntu
<WeatherGod> first for me
<micahg> ok, so if we have a lot of those, they should all be duped to one bug right?
<WeatherGod> heh, you would think
<micahg> what about bug 470490?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 470490 in ubuntu-release-notes "[MASTER] Grub does not update menu.lst when it was hand-edited (so it defaults to old 2.6.28 kernel after upgrade to ubuntu 9.10 from 9.04)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/470490
<WeatherGod> this policy was set in place a month ago when the grub people were getting upset that the sound people were marking a ton of bugs  as dupes of that one I mentioned
<micahg> WeatherGod: right, because that's one bug, but that doesn't mean the other bugs all have to be separate
<WeatherGod> hmmm, that's interesting
<micahg> WeatherGod: they just didn't want you mistakenly duping that particular bug I would think
<WeatherGod> and is it a coincidence that the user already knew how to edit a menu.lst file?
<WeatherGod> possibly
<WeatherGod> my bug probably fits in with that one
<WeatherGod> I will ask the OR if he happened to have edited menu.lst before
<maco> that should be unrelated
<maco> wait oh i see
 * maco reads back 
<maco> heh
<maco> so if you edited it you MIGHT get asked about maintainer version or you MIGHT get broken update-grub? lovely
<WeatherGod> go figure
<nigel_nb> maco: I never edited manually, but I got that prompt
<maco> nigel_nb: ugh
<nigel_nb> to which I instinctively (and stupidly) said no, btw
<maco> eh reasonable. the default is no
<nigel_nb> it popped up and I pressed enter before even I read it :(
<WeatherGod> bad nigel!
<WeatherGod> :P
 * nigel_nb goes to a corner and cries
<WeatherGod> you have been using Windows for too long, have you?
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: from 3.1
<nigel_nb> to Vista
<WeatherGod> wow... that's... impressive
<WeatherGod> I gave up after XP
<WeatherGod> :P
<nigel_nb> WeatherGod: yea, it shows how much bs I can put up with
<WeatherGod> heh
<nigel_nb> have any idea on how to play a video with totem player?
<nigel_nb> what am I asking.. i mean a online radio
<WeatherGod> yeah.... use mplayer
<nigel_nb> no no, I got a bug I'm trying to confirm
<nigel_nb> bug 497192
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497192 in gstreamer0.10 "totem doesnt respond when internet connection is lost while playing audio stream" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497192
<nigel_nb> since I can't play the stream at all, I donno what to do
<WeatherGod> I could have sworn I saw that one already
<nigel_nb> probably,
<nigel_nb> u commented on the one on top of it
<WeatherGod> with rhythmbox
<nigel_nb> the rhythmbox bug is fixed
<nigel_nb> in lucid
<WeatherGod> ok, but is this one the same?
<WeatherGod> are they both using the same backend?
<nigel_nb> no
<WeatherGod> ah, ok
<WeatherGod> dtchen, when you are able, could you take a look at bug 486207?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 486207 in linux "sound is disabled" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486207
<nigel_nb> xorg troubles are reported under xorg-server?
<nigel_nb> um, micahg, got a min?
<micahg> nigel_nb: sure
<nigel_nb> check out bug 497117
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497117 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox appears to crash Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497117
<nigel_nb> does it have enough info?
<nigel_nb> you need a bt right?
<micahg> nigel_nb: bt, which pages it crashes if possible
<micahg> nigel_nb: oh, users already says what pages
<nigel_nb> yep
<nigel_nb> so only a bt
<nigel_nb> now the question is how do I get it :)
<micahg> nigel_nb: video card info would be nice
<micahg> nigel_nb: might want to check video card before bt
<nigel_nb> so I'll ask for video card info, thanks micahg :)
<micahg> nigel_nb: it's most likely an x crash
<nigel_nb> okay
<nigel_nb> um, so what do I ask? can you give us details of your video card?
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Triaging
<micahg> nigel_nb: apport-collect -p xserver-xorg BUG#
<nigel_nb> micahg: ah, an apport collect, best way :)
<micahg> nigel_nb: it'll save on the back and forth
<nigel_nb> I'll change the package to x?
<micahg> nigel_nb: you can remove the firefox package, subscribe me, and wait until you see if they are using a proprietary driver
<nigel_nb> micahg: no package then?
<micahg> nigel_nb: not until you know which one to assign to
<nigel_nb> micahg: hold on, so what do I do with the package again?
 * nigel_nb is really tired after only 3 hours of sleep yday
<micahg> nigel_nb: just remove it, if you click on the arrow next to the bug task, you can see the package name in a text box, you can delete that and add your comment at the same time
<nigel_nb> micahg: thanks.  :)
<nigel_nb> I guess its time to stop, I need sleep
<dtchen> WeatherGod: commented
<WeatherGod> ok, thanks
<WeatherGod> dtchen, does it matter if they do that while sound is missing?
<dtchen> WeatherGod: no, because he'll need to kill and restart pulseaudio as part of the process
<WeatherGod> ok
<malev> is there anyone live here?
<thekorn> good morning
<drizzle> morning
<echotone> I run a NVIDIA geforce 9500gt. Does anybody know why after a reboot my computer looks great but then after maybe 10 minutes (sometimes more/less) it looks like an old tv with bad reception? The windows freeze, my mouse freezes, it resets my desktop effects its fuzzy all over. and a dialog box pops up to tell me that the screen is not composited. please restart compize...etc
<micahg> echotone: nope, maybe check in #ubuntu
<echotone> i am in several chats...nobody else either. thanks though
<alvin> What do you guys do with bugs like bug 482945? The reporter states that his computer crashes because of a bad drive, if I interpret the message right. That's it.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 482945 in ubuntu "I am actually using kubuntu 9.10 that I did a fresh install with a disc sent to me from launchpad. now my hard drive is about to fail so I am going back to 9.04. it crashes alot. I am using a live cd to do this report. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482945
<persia> Generally hardware errors are marked "Invalid".
<persia> It's probably worth telling the reporter that changing the version of the OS is unlikely to extend the life of the drive.
<alvin> Thx, I will do that.
<fujimitsu> uncommenting "export LL_BAD_OPENAL_DRIVER=x" on the executable for program snowglobe viewer seemed to have fixed high load issue, which also caused graphics card to overheat ... still testing if it will remain stable over extended periods
<fujimitsu> ubuntu 9.10 x64
<persia> qense: Somehow I thought the discussion was here (which seems like a better place).
<persia> But http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36693130/USB_Flash_Memory_error.png shows the same error as 466575
<persia> That's not the same error reported for 486024
<persia> (SENSE_ERROR vs. busy)
<persia> Netsplit over, so repeating myself.
<persia> qense: Somehow I thought the discussion was here (which seems like a better place).
<persia> But http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36693130/USB_Flash_Memory_error.png shows the same error as 466575
<persia> (SENSE_ERROR vs. busy)
<qense> persia: thanks!
<qense> ah, I see, that's the image of the bug that's already a dup of 466575
<persia> RIght.
<persia> Persoanlly, I think 486024 is really a bug in the presentation of the error.
<persia> Users not familiar with stuff like lsof may have difficulties discovering what is using the device.
<qense> true
<qense> 486024 looks similar the other bug that was not a duplicate of 466575
<qense> wait
<qense> that was the other
<qense> so i486024 is actually more a Wishlist for a GUI or something similar when devices are busy, don't you think?
<persia> I believe that 486024, as filed, is an invalid bug due to user error.
<persia> But I believe that this happens because the way that we tell users that they can't remove media because some program is using it isn't very helpful to people who aren't expecting it.
<persia> And that there is a bug inherent in that poor quality of representation of the problem.
<persia> Whether to use 486024 as a vehicle to describe the usability issue, or to mark it invalid due to user error is somewhat a personal decision.
<yofel> bug 486024
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 486024 in devicekit-disks "Safely remove drive fails to unmount if data was written to drive." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486024
<qense> That makes sense. I'll reshape the bug in something valid and look upstream, dismissing it would mean the loss of the report of something that could be done.
<qense> persia: thanks for your help!
<persia> yofel: Sorry.  I brought a discussion from #ubuntu-devel back here without context.
<yofel> persia: np, was just curious
<persia> qense: Happy to help, although I still think this is the best place to contact devs about bugs, rather than -devel.
<qense> ok, I'll keep that in mind next time I've got a question
<persia> Of course, if not enough devs show up here, we need to encourage more to idle, but that's a separate issue :)
<qense> we also need questions here to make it useful for devs to come and idle
<persia> True, although there's some discussion here, which is nice.
<persia> Not as much as long ago, but I think that most devs are working on improvements these days, rather than trying to stomp random bugs.
<qense> true
<persia> (which is different than long ago, when stuff was just way broken)
<qense> We do have less urgent/problematic bugs now than before, but I wouldn't mind more (extra, not taking them away from improvements) devs working on bug fixes.
<qense> If I compare Karmic to Breezy we've come a long way with stability/reliability.
<persia> Yeah, that's about the same comparison I'm making in terms of -bugs traffic.
<qense> well, I'd rather have no bugs to triage, so it's not bad if there are less problems to talk about. But we should make sure this channel does stay very active.
<persia> Well, people just need to ask more questions as they triage
<persia> (and some of us (like me) should spend more time triaging)
<qense> It's better to ask and learn than to not ask and do something wrong.
 * yofel would like if SRU requests would be taken a bit more seriously (like bug 402188)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 402188 in pida "gvim complains about "gtk_form_set_static_gravity: assertion `static_gravity_supported' failed" in the shell it's started from" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402188
<yofel> I would even be fine with *any* response...
 * persia looks
<persia> yofel: You mean some response to your debdiff?
<yofel> persia: yep, or more like: does this qualify for an SRU or not?
<yofel> the debdiff itself contains nothing more than a changelog entry and the upstream patch
<persia> That's the normal sort of debdiff :)
<persia> I'm not convinced the description meets the requirements for item #2 in the SRU Procedure
<persia> !SRU
<ubot4> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<persia> I also thought the procedure was to upload and that the SRU team reviewed the uploaded bugs, rather than getting approval first.
<yofel> persia: well, for lucid the package needs to be merged with debian, the newer package there contains the patch
<persia> But I could be wrong about that.
<persia> yofel: Ah, so the fix isn't in lucid yet?  That would block a karmic SRU.
<yofel> ok, so I should wait for the package to be merged and then ask again?
<persia> You could, or you could help with the merge to speed that.
<persia> As soon as you submit a debdiff, you start getting treated as a developer :)
<persia> I can't do anything with that package, so I can only give you advise.
<yofel> haha, well, might think about it, I should have time over the weekend
<persia> !bt
<ubot4> Factoid 'bt' not found
<persia> !backtrack
<ubot4> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<persia> Err.
<persia> !backtrace
<ubot4> To get a backtrace of a failing application please read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<Pici> heh
<qense> A new round of DDoS attacks?
<persia> Or just continued hassle.  Hard to say.
<qense> still irritating though
<persia> Yes.  Mind you, it becomes less noticeable if you don't display joins/parts, except then you end up on a server with 3 other folk, all of whom are sleeping, and don't notice.
<qense> that's not what I want, I'll just scroll a bit more. ;) It is a different server today, yesterday jordan had problems and today it's orwell.
<persia> Anyone happen to know if there are ddebs for ports?
<persia> orwell?  The parts I'm seeing all come from jordan.
<qense> Could it be the server we're on, rather than the parters?
<persia> Dunno.  Could be even more complicated than that.  I'm not on the same server that is listed in the part messages.
<persia> But I don't pretend to understand: I'm just thankful of the people who make it work.
<qense> same here
<Pici> freenode reports the server that you're on in netsplit messages. It takes a little more work to actually tell what servers have split.
<persia> Pici: Except the name it reports doesn't match the name I got in my welcome message.  Do clients get passed around without warning sometimes?
<Pici> persia: Thats odd, no, that shouldn't happen.
 * persia takes this off-channel as it's off-topic
<maheshmohan> hi all. i'm new to ubuntu bugs
<yofel> !hi
<ubot4> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-bugs! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<yofel> maheshmohan: as a beginner, you should check out the links in the topic first
<maheshmohan> ok. wat's going on here now?
<hggdh> maheshmohan: this channel is more to help you triage (how-to, why, etc) than to real triage work
<hggdh> so, we can help you -- but we need a, ah, pointed question
<maheshmohan> ok. i wanna participate bugs 5 a day
<maheshmohan> which programming language i'm supposed to know?
<etali1> You don't have to be a programmer to take part in the 5 a day bugs thing
<etali1> It counts bugs you comment on, confirm, et, too.
<maheshmohan> then, how i will fix bugs, without knowing to write a single line of code
<etali1> Triaging is different to fixing.
<maheshmohan> ok
<etali1> If you can program, and that's what you want to help with, then you can do that too
<etali1> But you'll get more help in the #ubuntu-motu channel
<maheshmohan> i think thw wiki page for the above is cluttered. it has a lot of links, & reading all it is trouble some
<maheshmohan> also, i know PHP
<hggdh> already gone?
<WeatherGod> could someone check to see if bug 481056 is ready for triage?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 481056 in gnome-power-manager "Dell Vostro 1000 laptop goes into hibernation whenever I plug in the power cord as if battery is dead" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481056
<WeatherGod> hopefully before more people decide to add their own apport-collect results to it
<micahg> what's the policy on duping acpi issues?
<WeatherGod> I think it is device-by-device
<WeatherGod> also, I am not 100% certain it is exactly the same as some other reports
<WeatherGod> this one, it gets triggered by the insertion of the power plug
<micahg> bug 481312
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 481312 in gnome-power-manager "Laptop suspends when I connect/disconnect AC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/481312
<WeatherGod> ah, I was looking under devkit-power
<micahg> bug 484710
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 484710 in gnome-power-manager "laptop hibernates when plugged in to ac power" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484710
 * micahg is not saying it's in the right package, but there are other bugs :)
<micahg> WeatherGod: yours is the oldest AFAICT
<WeatherGod> yeah, it got lost in my "pile"
<WeatherGod> wasn't until someone else did an apport-collect did it come back in my email list
<micahg> WeatherGod: I assume you've seen this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingGNOMEPowerManager
<WeatherGod> looks like most of it was collected by the apport-collect
<WeatherGod> possibly not the dbus, though
<WeatherGod> yeah, I think only the dbus info is missing
<WeatherGod> but, if the computer goes into hibernate when the plug is attached, then that doesn't leave much time for obtaining that info, right?
 * mac_v cries , didnt realize the 5-a-day was for triaging too :(  ... else he would have had a streak by now 
<etali> It's never too late to start with your 5 a day :)
<etali> I was trying for ages, not getting it counted - then realized my email was hidden in lanchpad... (doh!)
<micahg> etali: I had the same problem
 * etali is glad to know they weren't the only one caught out by that
 * mac_v started... target's micahg streak...  hehe...
<bdmurray> pedro_: I'm gonna do some consolidation of gnome-alsamixer crashes with gam_mixer_show_props_dialog like bug 448180.  Okay?
<ubot4> bdmurray: Bug 448180 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/448180 is private
<pedro_> bdmurray, sure, thanks
<malev> Hi, I have a doubt about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/490482  I can't reproduce it on my PC and I have 9.10 64bits also
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 490482 in update-manager "update-manager -d fails to find lucid" [High,Incomplete]
<malev> I was about to close it, but the Reporter suggest that it could a real bug. And it looks like I is a person who knows about ubuntu, that why I'm asking here :d
<bdmurray> malev: that was reported by the Ubuntu release manager
<bdmurray> so he does know a bit about Ubuntu
<malev> :D
<bdmurray> however, I think update-manager looks outside of itself to see if a new release available
<bdmurray> I mean it wouldn't require a package update
<nperry> IIRC when launched update-manager -d, if you havent refreshed the repos, lucid wont be decteced..
<malev> nperry, in my case, it founds lucid
<nperry> Because you have updated, but he only reported his bugs a couple of days after the lucid repos opened
<malev> nperry, so, you think is in fact a bug?
<nperry> No, because between releases somone *should* update the repo
<malev> that's what I thought! then, we could close it
<nperry> Or on the other hand, not to sure if update-manager had to be updated to look for lucid, that might not of been uploaded by then
<nperry> As nothing happened till end of UDS
<malev> UDS?
<nperry> Ubuntu Dev Summit
<nperry> All the devs have a week long conference to set what they are going to do during the release
<bdmurray> I'm saying update-manager doesn't need to updated to know if a new release is available
<malev> nperry, oh, thanks.... then.. it could that lucid wasn't available for those days? or ... that's all I have
<nperry> malev: Not sure if its actually right, but it sounds feesable
<bdmurray> the reporter is in #ubuntu-devel if you want to talk to him
<malev> bdmurray, nice idea, I'm going for it
<malev> hey! it's me again, with this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/496039  again I don't think is a bug but early some one told me that there where some sort of conflicts betwwen audacius and rhymbox
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 496039 in rhythmbox "Sound output on Rhythmbox stopped working" [Undecided,Invalid]
<malev> audacity instead audacius
<nperry> It could be a bad config if removed .pulse worked
<nperry> could be if dist upgraded worked
<nperry> sorry eating while typing, i meant recently not worked
<malev> mm maybe I should leave it there. what do you think?
<nperry> well whenever i dist upgrade, i delete .pulse and reboot, even before a sound issue
<malev> nperry, I've never do that and I never had any problem
<nperry> My sound never works when i dist upgrade, only happens on my laptop and netbook
<nperry> my desktop is always good
<malev> ... it happens.. but I don't consider it a bug, what do you think?
<nperry> Not really
<malev> I'm leaving for a while. see you later nperry!
<nperry> bye :)
<fagan> Im looking at the really old bugs in launchpad some of them are very old like 06 wouldnt be relivent now would they?
<maco2> they might
<maco2> depending on the software
<maco2> and keep in mind that 6.06 is still supported on the server
<maco2> there could certainly be hardware-not-supported bugs open that are still around for example
<fagan> well im talking about desktop bugs
<fagan> I wouldnt have a clue about server bugs
<fagan> :)
<fagan> I was thinking of going through the list on a mini personal bug day
<fagan> maco2: good idea?
<maco2> actually, i recall dtchen digging through very old bugs last summer and finding a bunch that still existed and writing patches for them
<maco2> fagan: sure. try to confirm them in karmic or lucid
<fagan> ill make sure that they are gone or ask if it still affects anyone
<maco2> you can try to reproduce it yourself
<maco2> no need to wait for the reporter to say "heck if i know. i stopped using your crummy distro because you didnt fix this bug" :P
<fagan> hah
<malev> I'm back! :D
<fagan> maco2: your a motu is this still an issue Bug #13332?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 13332 in rcconf "Please run update-rcconf-guide automatically after installing (in postinst)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/13332
<maco2> yep. its definitely not being run in rcconf.postinst
<fagan> cool
<fagan> so that one is still an issue
<maco2> yep. wanna email the maintainer?
<fagan> maco2: sure
<maco2> or actually...hmm
<maco2> actually, i can just fix it in ubuntu then submit the patch
<fagan> Sure that would be awesome then mark the bug as fixed please :)
<fagan> Ive gotten through like 5 bugs ish
<fagan> im going to plow on through
<maco2> when i upload it it'll be automatically marked fixed
<maco2> though since i dont tend to play with postinsts, im gonna double check with someone who knows more about it first :P
<fagan> maco2: thanks
<yofel> hm, is it just be or does bug 496004 sound like a bad flash image?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 496004 in ubuntu "5 EIO Input/Output error while trying to install OS from USB to a DELL INSPIRON 2200 laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496004
<fagan> hmmm it could be just a currupt image
<fagan> the person should try to download it again and make the usb image again
<fagan> It may be how they are making the image
<fagan> You know a bug is old when it is about not installing codecs automatically :)
<yofel> bdmurray: anything to be done for bug 495216?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495216 in ubuntu "mass removal of old and unpopular packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495216
<bdmurray> yofel: not by us its all squared away
<bdmurray> notice archive-admins are subscribed
<yofel> bdmurray: can you mark it off the hugday list then?
<bdmurray> yofel: done
<yofel> thx :)
<bdmurray> thanks for bringing it up!
<yofel> also, the sync requests on the confirmed list don't belong there  too I think
<bdmurray> okay removed those too
<fagan> I wish there was a bug status for old bugs
<bdmurray> fagan: what do you mean?
<fagan> Im cleaning old bug reports
<fagan> and it would be nice if you could have an old status
<yofel> fagan: there is 'expired' for 'incomplete without response'
<fagan> but if someone marks it as wishlist
<fagan> it keeps alive
<fagan> or if they mark the priority
<yofel> other than that, you could list open bugs and sort by 'least recently changed'
<fagan> thats what im doing
<fagan> I got rid of some from 06
<fagan> :D
<bdmurray> And they were not valid?  A bug being old doesn't mean its gone away.
<fagan> I make sure that they are gone away
<fagan> im just going through the old ones
<maco2> bdmurray: and he alerted me to one i could fix :)
<bdmurray> well, that's exciting!
<maco2> i have a debdiff but i need someone to check im not Doing It Wrong
<fagan> anyway im done because launchpad is about to go offline
<fagan> got a load of bugs sorted out though o/
<WeatherGod> how long is LP going offline for?
<malev> we are gonna miss it
<WeatherGod> so, an hour? an evening? a day?
<fagan> WeatherGod: its more than likely an hour
<malev> a week? a month? a year? NOOOO :D
<WeatherGod> heh
<WeatherGod> ok... of course, this is right when I had half an hour to spend on triaging...
<malev> ehh I have never trieged a bug! For me it's like a mistery :D
<malev> I've only chat with the reporters
<WeatherGod> hey, it is still something
<WeatherGod> I have helped several that way
<malev> yes me too, it's allmost a forum
<WeatherGod> I just want to get my bug reports tied up before leaving for vacation
<WeatherGod> hate to leave people hanging
<malev> haha
<malev> vacations?? in this part of the year? or for the holidays?
<WeatherGod> yeah, for the holidays
<malev> excelent
<WeatherGod> where i'll be... there is no wireless internet connections from the neighbors...
<WeatherGod> believe me, I tried
<WeatherGod> hard to go a week without internet
<malev> ... that is really hard! last year I went to Bolivia and I didn't take my laptop... sad
<WeatherGod> when you don't take your laptop... I think it is easier that way
<WeatherGod> at least you don't have the computer to entice you
<WeatherGod> however, I still have to do programming, so my lappy is coming with me
<malev> you are going to program without internet? is that posible?? :D
<WeatherGod> yeah... I even learned git so I can continue doing source control
<malev> WeatherGod, ahh yes! git is awesome for that!
<WeatherGod> :)
<WeatherGod> I still gotta decide if I want to upgrade my Jaunty install to Karmic or to jump straight to Lucid
<WeatherGod> I don't upgrade during semesters, so it would keep me ahead of the game
<malev> ... you didn't upgrade? why?
<malev> haha
<malev> I did it as soon as I finished my tesis
<WeatherGod> has anyone here used Lucid yet?
<BUGabundo> me
<BUGabundo> a bunch of us actually
<WeatherGod> how unstable is it?
<BUGabundo> very
<BUGabundo> broken X
<WeatherGod> eww
<BUGabundo> broken KDE akonadi
<fagan> Broken nvidia driver too
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> well no
<BUGabundo> its X
<BUGabundo> not nvidia
<BUGabundo> I have it working fine
<malev> nooo terrible!
<BUGabundo> I avoided upgrading X
<WeatherGod> is it because of the modesetting?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> ask in #ubuntu+1
<BUGabundo> this is not the proper place
<fagan> I have it working fine but its because I installed nvidia manually
<WeatherGod> huh, go figure
<yofel> WeatherGod: nvidia doesn't have KMS
<WeatherGod> right... I forgot about that
 * yofel uses nvidia 195.22 beta driver from ppa
<WeatherGod> I have an intel card anyway
<fagan> 190 is the stable one
<yofel> on my other notebook anyway, the intel card in my eeePC here works fine
<yofel> 945GME
<WeatherGod> ah, good to know, I use eeePC 1000
<yofel> ah wait, suspend is broken
<fagan> has anyone got the rgba working properly yet?
<fagan> yofel: thats a known issue
<yofel> WeatherGod: 1000H ;P
<BUGabundo> yofel: hibernate is working here
<BUGabundo> not that is any good reference
<BUGabundo> since that chagnes in each kernel image
<WeatherGod> heh
<WeatherGod> maybe I will try it on my VM first
<yofel> well, suspend/resume works at first, but then I get frequent screen flashes and after a while the display turns black -> reboot
<fagan> BUGabundo: have you tried the rgba stuff in gtk yet?
<fagan> its in ubuntu-desktop's ppa
<BUGabundo> no idea what that is
<BUGabundo> guys please... move topic to +1
<fagan> BUGabundo: see through windows :)
<yofel> WeatherGod: if you're curious about lucid, you should at least join ubuntu+1, you'll at least know the issues we have with it ;)
<WeatherGod> yofel: BUGabundo: will do
<WeatherGod> anyway, I know that LP is down, but if someone could take a look at bug 486154
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 486154 in pulseaudio "System beep broken in Karmic despite heroic efforts to fix it" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486154
<WeatherGod> one of the people in that thread has done a *very* extensive analysis
<WeatherGod> probably ready for marking as "Triaged"
<WeatherGod> although, I am still not quite sure which package it should be considered as Triaged... maybe both libcanberra and metacity just to get their attentions
<yofel> oh yeah, I'm even subscribed to that report...
<yofel> on my part I surely don't miss system beep...
<WeatherGod> but, the guy did figure out some very odd inter-workings of these things
<WeatherGod> and some people still do want system beeps... go figure
<WeatherGod> ok, gotta run... I probably will be back on later
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-17
<stackedagainst> evening hggdh :)
<hggdh> evening stackedagainst
<stackedagainst> oh, its me nigel btw, just another nick
<stackedagainst> ;)
<hggdh> ah :-)
<stackedagainst> I still haven't got around to that PPA thing
<stackedagainst> but looks like there is a ppa bug filed
<hggdh> which one?
<stackedagainst> bug 497562
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 497562 in digikam "On newest PPA beta (KDE 4.4beta1) digikam crashes every time at startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497562
<stackedagainst> is that part of any announced testing?
<hggdh> not to my knowledge, but I do not follow KDE
<hggdh> the PPA name suggests a semi-official (or official) KDE PPA
<stackedagainst> does this response look okay? "Thank you for reporting this bug.  As per the bug squad policy, this bug is being set to invalid but marked as a PPA bug.  Please do not hesitate to report any other bug you may find.  Thanks"
<hggdh> yes, it is -- https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa
<hggdh> stackedagainst: hum
<hggdh> hold on
<stackedagainst> ok
<hggdh> let's try first to contact one of the dev in the PPA
<stackedagainst> #kde-devel?
<hggdh> nhandler: question on the kubuntu-ppa
<stackedagainst> seems to be away :(
<persia> #kubuntu-devel probably
<persia> The kubuntu devs use a stack of PPAs for testing stuff prior to upload, and may want to take action on the bug
<hggdh> stackedagainst: persia suggestion is good -- want to try there?
<stackedagainst> hggdh: will do
<hggdh> persia: this is what I was considering, after looking at the member list
<persia> (it's an invalid bug, but no reason not to highlight it to interested parties just because LP doesn't allow bugs against PPAs)
<hggdh> there you go
<stackedagainst> persia: it seems more and more like a valid bug
<persia> stackedagainst: Certainly a valid bug.  Not a valid Ubuntu task unless uploaded to Ubuntu.
<persia> But that's just semantics, and having the Ubuntu task is a workaround for no-bugs-against-ppas
<stackedagainst> true, but this bug came to be after enabling the PPA
<stackedagainst> so it IS a ppa
<persia> Right.
<stackedagainst> but my doubt is, is it official enough to be *not set invalid*
<nhandler> hggdh: You had a question?
<persia> So, it's a bug in a package in a PPA.  Therefore, the "Ubuntu" task is invalid.
<persia> *but*
<persia> That specific PPA happens to be used by the kubuntu developers.
<stackedagainst> which can be considered official?
<persia> As a result, if they don't see (and fix) it, the task will become valid when it gets uploaded.
<nhandler> What PPA ?
<persia> It's a gray area.
<stackedagainst> nhandler: bug 497562
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 497562 in digikam "On newest PPA beta (KDE 4.4beta1) digikam crashes every time at startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497562
<persia> nhandler: ~kubuntu-ppa
<stackedagainst> which means we have the long task of tracking down the devs and informing them when its an official ppa
<stackedagainst> persia: ^^
<persia> There's no such creature as an "official PPA".
<persia> There's no means of indicating officialness for PPAs.
<hggdh> by definition, yes
<stackedagainst> I re-phrase
<stackedagainst> persia: ppa of a big ubuntu team :)
<persia> But the guys in #kubuntu-devel tend to be fairly responsive.  I'm somewhat surprised you haven't gotten clarity in preferred handling there in this amount of time.
<persia> s/guys/folk/ (apologies)
<stackedagainst> persia: apparently, they can take bugs on PPA
<nhandler> I personally would consider this more of a limitation of LP. Many teams use PPAs as a way to get users to test their packages. However, LP currently does not provide a good way to give the feedback
<persia> I completely agree.
<persia> I think that LP *should* support bugs-on-ppas
<hggdh> nhandler: no questions there. I have tried, before to get a way of making PPA more official, but... failed
<persia> But without that it gets fuzzy.  There's no easy well to tell if a given PPA represents something that will be uploaded to Ubuntu.
<hggdh> and not always the PPA is indicated in the bug
<persia> hggdh: I'm actually somewhat against making PPAs "official".
<stackedagainst> apparently, the kubuntu-ppa CAN take bugs :)
<persia> They are what they are, but when they have bugs, we need a way to communicate that to the users.
<persia> stackedagainst: Um, except LP doesn't offer a way to create those bug tasks.
<hggdh> persia: so am I. But we need a middle term
<persia> stackedagainst: So you're just talking about a specific social workaround to the technical problem.
<nhandler> persia: See #kubuntu-devel, I guess they got around to creating a project for it
<stackedagainst> persia: <ScottK> stackedagainst: We have a kubuntu-ppa project that takes such bugs, just move it there.
<persia> hggdh: So, when should something be in an "official" PPA that shouldn't just be in Ubuntu ?
<persia> stackedagainst: Ah, that's an interesting workaround :)  That's not the PPA taking the bugs, that's just a confusingly named project taking bugs related to the PPA :)
<stackedagainst> persia: oh, sorry, my lack of knowledge
<stackedagainst> so u're right
<nhandler> I don't think we need "official" PPAs. The credibility of the PPA comes from who is maintaining its packages. I think the true solution is to be able to file bugs against a PPA
<stackedagainst> persia: its a a social work around to a technical problem
<stackedagainst> nhandler: +1
<hggdh> nhandler: indeed. And this would (perhaps) solve part of the issue -- triagers would not look at them, only the PPA members
<persia> nhandler: Absolutely.
 * nhandler goes to see if a bug has been filed requesting this functionality
<persia> hggdh: Well, there could exist triagers for the PPA, but at least Ubuntu triagers wouldn't have to deal.
<hggdh> what worries me is we are giving more and more emphasys to PPAs -- correctly --, and we still lack a way to effectively deal with them
<hggdh> persia: I am assuming that, by definition, the PPA members are the triagers
<stackedagainst> hggdh: the Ubuntu task in this case is invalid, right?
<nhandler> stackedagainst: Yes
<stackedagainst> thanks nhandler :)
<persia> hggdh: Well, depends on the size of the team.  Same as in Ubuntu, not everyone is currently a triager :)
<hggdh> heh. And same as Ubuntu, they will lack triaging resources
<persia> Some of them, yes.
<persia> Ah, bug #179873
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 179873 in malone "Can't report bugs on PPA packages" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179873
<nhandler> persia: Your LP bug searching skills are better than mine ;) I was still searching
<hggdh> yes, old one. Been subscribed to it for quite a while
<stackedagainst> nhandler: inside tip, use google rather Lp search ;)
<nhandler> stackedagainst: I was ;)
<persia> Actually, I got that quickly by searching for "PPA" on malone bugs.
<nhandler> Hmm...It looks like it fell off of their radar
<persia> Well, there's #launchpad :)
<persia> For that matter, there's code, if someone wants to do it.
<persia> But I have a suspicion that the semantics are somewhat complicated, and that they would probably suggest a fix to 245183 as a way to solve the issue (as was done with the kubuntu-ppa project)
<nhandler> Well, I know that they are going to be adding functionality to link a bzr branch revision to a PPA package (and make it easier to build a package that is stored in bzr). Hopefully, we can get this bug on their radar (as they will probably be more likely to fix it while they are working on the new ppa functionality)
 * nhandler will try talking to a few people tomorrow about it
<persia> I suspect you're right.
<hggdh> thanks, nhandler, help is appreciated on this
<stackedagainst> hggdh: is bug 497490 a GTK bug? Isn't it a pidgin bug?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 497490 in gtk+2.0 "Pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_pixbuf_loader_eat_header_write()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497490
<stackedagainst> OR reported against GTK, I added pidgin.  Is it okay to close the GTK task?
<persia> There are two bugs represented by that stacktrace
<persia> GTK shouldn't segfault, and pidgin shuldn't segfault.
<stackedagainst> so leave both of there?
<persia> Writing a small test program for an upstream GTK task would be awkward.
<persia> But upstream pidgin *rejected* the bug (see http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/10990 )
<persia> so there's no point in adding a pidgin (Ubuntu) task unless someone is going to write a local patch
<stackedagainst> aw :( why dont I READ
<persia> So, I'd recommend leaving it alone.
<persia> If you're up for doing the work to isolate the condition, and submit the upstream GTK bug, it's worth an upstream GTK task.
<stackedagainst> persia: I'm not that good with programming
<persia> Alternately, if you're up for doing the work to make pidgin not trigger the GTK bug, it's worth adding a pidgin (Ubuntu) task.
<persia> Fair enough :)
<persia> Point being that I don't think it's worth opening tasks when we don't have the information that would be required for someone to action them.
<stackedagainst> but a bt is good enough?
<hggdh> well, we need the versions, anyway
<stackedagainst> do we need an apport-trace?
<persia> We don't need an apport trace.  The attachment is enough.  We would benefit from information about the architecture, language, versions of pidgin and gtk, etc.
<persia> The bug needs lots of triage, just not new tasks :)
<stackedagainst> okay, so what all do I ask?
<hggdh> and the variables values at top-of-stack are quite interesting
<hggdh> e.g., len and buf
<persia> That's probably the source of the crash.
<hggdh> and len is under a pidgin function call...
<persia> buffer-overflow or soemthing.
<hggdh> certainly. I do not think there is a system with that much memory running pidgin (or running at all)
<persia> Well, could be a sparse buffer, or could be *very* heavily swapped.
<persia> But more likely to be an arithmetic error of some sort, or issue with type conversion.
<persia> (in pidgin)
<hggdh> yes
<persia> Still, IA__gdk_pixbuf_loader_write() shouldn't have crashed :)
<persia> Should just return some error condition reporting that it failed to load the buffer.
<hggdh> a library should never crash
<persia> Well, maybe.
<persia> In general yes, but it might be better to crash than to hang, if those are the only available choices.
<persia> (just because a crash tells the user something)
<persia> But that comes down to API design: one has to remember to ensure there is a way to report error conditions.
<persia> And some libraries *define* that mechanism as various sorts of crashes.
<persia> And expect the client to trap the crash and handle the condition (which is OK, as long as it's documented)
<hggdh> there I completely agree with you
<persia> For example, there's a function in OpenAL which is supposed to return a pointer to a structure that manages the audio output interface.
<persia> When OpenAL can't allocate such an interface, it crashes.
<persia> But callers are expected to then try alternate ways to initialise the interface.
<persia> Otherwise, the function would have to either allocate an invalid struct containing error information (which is awkward because the struct is populated based on investigation of the allocated device)
<persia> OR, the function would have to store an error condition in some address passed by the caller, and the caller would need to check.
<persia> Lots of languages even formalise this as "Exception Processing".
<hggdh> which I personally think is better
<hggdh> (the error condition being returned)
<persia> Personally, I prefer exceptions, but it doesn't really matter, as long as it's documented.
<stackedagainst> have you guys noticed evince making changes in the formatting of a pdf?
<hggdh> if you are talking to exceptions like in python (or, -- ugh -- java), yes
<hggdh> stackedagainst: no
<hggdh> not that many PDF opened lately
<persia> hggdh: Same thing.  But the way exceptions are done in C looks exactly like a crash if the caller doesn't implement an exception handler :)
<stackedagainst> hggdh: bug 497175
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 497175 in evince "This program do not read every pdf files. I can send an exemple. Give me an adress." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497175
<stackedagainst> the screenshots of the same file in a different reader has some difference
<stackedagainst> hggdh: how do I add a tag?
<stackedagainst> I wanted to add a PPA tag to the earlier PPA bug and I couldn't :(
<hggdh> are you running 9.10?
<stackedagainst> yep
<hggdh> to add a tag -- click on the exclamation point to the right of the list of current tags
<mac_v> micahg: something is wrong with 5-a-day stats! , I joined the team only yesterday , but it seems to check user history too... yay , i ousted you from the second position ;p
<micahg> mac_v: nice
<mac_v> hehe ;)
<echotone> What might cause my screen to freeze and then fuzz up and reset my visual effects? It happens all the time.
<nigel_nb> echotone: Hi, if you're looking for support, please ask in #ubuntu, its the main support channel :)
<echotone> i have been waiting for 15 minutes for a reply in that channel.
<echotone> it sounds like a bug to me..i thought i would try
<echotone> does it sound like anythng you would know?
<nigel_nb> maco2: any idea about ^^, I'm not friends with X :(
<maco2> im not friends with X either. im flatmates with alsa :P
<nigel_nb> haha
<nigel_nb> dtchen: fixed your alsa btw?
<nigel_nb> oops, that came out wrong
<nigel_nb> maco2: did daniel fix your alsa
<nigel_nb> whats with the 2 nicks anyway
<maco2> nah, its not alsa thats the issue. i have consolekit/policykit brokenness (my fault). but new laptop is back so once i swap hard drive back over and reinstall with amd64 and put the proper hard drive back in this one, itll all be good
<dtchen> I did unbreak it, however.
<maco2> maco is on a quassel core which is having network issues, so i cant reliably reach it. im on irssi right now
<maco2> hah yes
<maco2> you did point out that i had no pulseaudio config file
<nigel_nb> maco2:  that reminds me, I need to start my alter ego up
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<qense> Is Nautilus responsible for drawing the background of the desktop as well?
<seb128> qense, yes
<seb128> why?
<seb128> if it's running
<seb128> g-s-d can do that too
<qense> There are a few people having problems with the slidehsow. It gets stuck after a while, with two backgrounds loaded over each other.
<qense> it's bug 472793 if you're interested
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 472793 in nautilus "GNOME background being imposed on another background" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/472793
<qense> I wanted to file it upstream to ask what they think of it
<seb128> ok
<qense> I'll dig a bit further into the matter.
<qense> Against what should bugs regarding security.ubuntu.com and other archives?
<qense> be reported
<persia> qense: What class of bug?  Like "this mirror isn't working" or like "this security update is corrupt"?
<qense> persia: no IPv6 support for security.ubuntu.com
<persia> Hrm.  I'm not sure about that at all.
<persia> You might try asking in #ubuntu-security to see if they know.
<persia> But it might be the sort of thing that needs an RT rather than a bug.
<qense> maybe indeed
<qense> anyway, I'll ask there. thanks!
<persia> Best of luck!
<qense> the channel is invite only!
<persia> qense: re: the PPA trend.  I think that whereas before lots of people would spend time trying to get things into Ubuntu, now time is spent making it work in a PPA.
<qense> It gets less centralised, maybe. More from PPAs. less from the repository. It would be a shame if it would become the de facto default practise, but it has positive sides.
<persia> I'm not certain it hasn't become the de facto default process.
<jpds> persia, qense: There already is an RT about ipv6 security.ubuntu.com and LP bug.
<persia> PPAs became popular around hardy
<persia> and we have *tons* of packages that we're planning to drop from Ubuntu because nobody looked at them since hardy.
<qense> jpds: where is it? In that case I'll mark the bug I mentioned as a dup.
<persia> But I remember that in gutsy and hardy, lots of people were trying to learn the Ubuntu processes just to get their apps into Ubuntu
<persia> I don't see that as much anymore.
<qense> putting it into a PPA is easier than getting someone to sponsor you to get it into main or universe.
<persia> RIght.
<jpds> qense: bug 241305.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 241305 in update-manager "security.ubuntu.com not accessible in IPv6 (AAAA record missing in the DNS)" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241305
<qense> jpds: thanks!
<persia> But that means that fewer people are trying to maintain main and universe, which makes it harder, and we go into a spin.
<persia> Anyway, back to trying to ignore PPAs :)
<qense> don't let it get you down!
<jpds> qense: As far as I understand it, there are no plans to introduce IPv6 support any time soon.
<qense> ok
<qense> I'll add that to my reply
<qense> where can I find the request tracker, actually? I never heard of it before.
<jpds> rt.ubuntu.com - nothing terribly interesting there.
<qense> ok, thanks
<qense> I'm afk, going to do some snow removal.
<bddebian> Boo
<qense> hggdh: I've got another bug requesting to disable bash aliases for sudo and his friends like the bug #127116 you handled previously. (I'm talking about bug 368054.) What would you suggest to do with it? It's a bit more sensible than the one you did, but would banning aliases with the names of sudo, gksu, etc be a wise decision?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 127116 in ubuntu "getting the root password through .bashrc and a fakesudo" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/127116
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 368054 in ubuntu "privilege escalation by su/sudo/gksu/kdesu alias" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368054
<hggdh> qense: looking
<hggdh> qense: still opening the bugs, but -- generically -- prohibiting some alias is, in my view, of limited value
<micahg> qense: about bug 490001, it seems like the user isn't restoring their previous X session with hibernate, but effectively shutting down, that's why I reassigned away from firefox per comment #5
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 490001 in docky "Can't drag Network Manager plugin" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490001
<micahg> oops, bug 492001
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 492001 in firefox-3.5 ""Well, this is embarrassing" message appears often after shutdown and hibernate" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492001
<qense> hggdh: slow internet connection? :S
<hggdh> qense: *very* slow, but finally opened both
<qense> good
<qense> micahg: OK, so it's actually an invalid bug?
<micahg> qense: no, there's an issue with hibernation I think
<hggdh> qense: it is pretty much the same as the old bug -- someone took control of a logged in session, and added a trojan. End of story, the mechine is not yours anymore.
<hggdh> micahg: the hibernation issue *is* a security issue, and the consequence might be as described in the bug
<micahg> hggdh: I was referring to the bug I mentioned, not the one you were previously discussing :)
<mrand> I agree in general that prohibiting aliases is of limited value, although part of me thinks it is kinda too bad it su* commands were exempted from aliases since the beginning of time.  I guess we need to start an education campaign that people wanting to trust their su* or pgp/gpg commands need to use a  prefix (either \ or "command").
<qense> hggdh: but if you get the user to execute something, like what happened with the infected screensavers at GNOME Look recently, and that thing edits the .bashrc file to point sudo to something malicious and then just installs the screensaver normally, then we'd have a security leak. We'd better make it as hard as possible to infect systems.
<mrand> weren't
<qense> but indeed, prohibiting certain aliases may not be the best solution
<mrand> qense: Yep.  You remove the ability to alias certain commands, and the war will simply escalate to replacing /usr/bin/sudo or gpg.  It comes down to two things: don't install untrusted software, and don't leave your computer unsecured.
<qense> I'll mark this as a Won't Fix then, mentioning the Ubuntuforums.org thread and the fact that we've had a small discussion about it to let him know we take his concerns seriously.
<qense> done. mrand, hggdh: thanks for your input
<mrand> I started thinking of other ways to solve this, and there isn't one.  It ends with Ken Thompson's "Trusting trust" concept.
<qense> If you can't trust anything anymore, everything's lost. ;)
<matti> Hehe.
<matti> ;]
<mrand> qense: yeah, if you take this to its logical conclusion, you are correct - and that was his point.  If you didn't write (from the compiler all the way up to the web browser and sudo), then you can't TRULY trust it.  But for the sake of productivity, we have to.  The question is where you draw the line on what you trust and what you don't.
<qense> We don't all have the time to run Gentoo and read all source code thoroughly before installing the software; we just have to trust the Ubuntu Developers that if I enter my bank account data on a web page in Firefox that they won't be stolen.
<qense> I do trust them
<qense> fortunately
<hggdh> there is a point here, but I am not sure how valid: critical security applications should check arg[0] to be the path they were supposed to be installed
<hggdh> but this would not solve a trojan, or keylogger
<hggdh> qense: please also mention bug 127116, since we have there a nice explanation
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 127116 in ubuntu "getting the root password through .bashrc and a fakesudo" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/127116
<qense> I did
<hggdh> cool, thanks. I do think this should be more widely discussed, though. The alias approach is not good (and there are, as mrand pointed out, ways to bypass aliasing), but... I wonder...
<qense> What about raising the issue on a mailist?
<hggdh> yes, or bringing it to the #ubuntu-hardened
<hggdh> also there is another point -- the OR states 'alias ChangeUser='sudo su - user' is not a security issue. This is wrong. It is the *same* issue -- I would then (probably) have the logged-in user's password
<qense> during busy times an IRC channel would probably be a better medium since it allows direct responses, which is useful in a discussion of thsi kind
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> want to get there now?
<qense> alright with me, I'm there already
<qense> just joined
<mrand> Sorry, I'm overloaded as it is... I'm interested to hear the "conclusion".
<mrand> (if there is one ;-)
<hggdh> heh. I do not think there will be one
<jcastro> bdmurray: I need a recommendation for something
<jcastro> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/497853
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497853 in brasero "Support application indicators" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> I need to file a bug for each affected package
<jcastro> is there a CLI way to do this so I can do it faster? ubuntu-bug isn't what I want, it's ...?
<bdmurray> jcastro: okay and?
<bdmurray> well I imagine you could file the bug via e-mail or using launchpadlib
<jcastro> the tag, assignee and description will be the same for all of them
<jcastro> ooh, email, good idea
<bdmurray> probably the easiest since I don't know of any lplib bug filing stuff
<jcastro> bdmurray: oh man, this is great.
<bdmurray> jcastro: I'm disappointed that you are more bugs to the bug tracker though
<bdmurray> adding
<jcastro> bdmurray: don't worry, they're assigned already!
<hggdh> xango,Haggadah
<hggdh> bloody hell
<hggdh> there goes my passphrase :-(
<hggdh> well, changed
<qense> It better be to something with letter(capitalises and non-capitalised), numbers and special characters!
<mrand> qense: But be selective with your special characters, because some apps don't escape things!
<qense> indeed! I remember a bug in PolicyKit, disallowing anyone with a special character to unlock the GNOME settings.
<qense> (it was fixed)
<hggdh> well, it was -- a comma *is* a special char ;-)
<persia> There are a bunch of corner cases like that.  For instance, gnome-screensaver is very restrictive about the sorts of characters one can enter to unlock the screen.
<hggdh> yes, since most of the times this is developed by the application/package
<hggdh> there should be a common lib/API for imposing passwords rules (yes, and I know this will never completely happen)
<qense> but there should be indeed
<David-T> well, there was PAM...
<David-T> s/was/is/
 * David-T wonders why he thought pam was replaced
<qense> somewhere, lingering around
<yoasif> where do i submit a bug related to webcam?
<qense> idea! I propse... * tam, tam *  AuthenticationKit
<qense> yoasif: what is the problem with your webcam?
<yoasif> (ie the cam worked fine in karmic, not working in ludid)
<qense> it's not detected anymore?
<yoasif> well, not sure about that, it doesn't work in cheese qense
<qense> could be caused by the transition from HAL to DeviceKit
<yoasif> qense, the device seems to be detected in preferences
<yoasif> (in cheese)
<yoasif> but i am not getting an image
<qense> yoasif: at first I would file a report against the kernel, 'linux', and provide sufficient details, maybe a screenshot of the situation in Cheese as well. I'd suggest to report the bug with the command 'ubuntu-bug linux' with the webcam connected (and if necessary, turned on) because that will generate a report with a lot of details.
<yoasif> qense, sure, it's a built in webcam, so im hoping it turns on when cheese is open
<yoasif> ooh, apport is recommending i try with the upstream kernel
<qense> really? That's new to me. :P
<qense> What does it exactly say?
<yoasif> yeah, new here too
<yoasif> Testing the upstream kernel can help isolate issues in Ubuntu kernel patches, discover a bug is fixed upstream, or confirm the issue exists upstream.  Would you like to test the upstream kernel first before reporting this bug?
<yoasif> For information on testing the upstream kernel, refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/MainlineBuilds
<yoasif> ill have to grab the mainline kernel before i submit a bug i guess, to provide a better report
<qense> you're running Lucid?
<yoasif> wait, i can't even do that
<yoasif> yeah
<qense> in that case you probably won't notice a bit extra instability ;)
<qense> but updating the kernel to something more unstable is not without risks
<qense> what's the output of uname -a on your system?
<yoasif> 2.6.32-8-generic #12-Ubuntu SMP Sat Dec 12 12:54:44 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<yoasif> not sure which 32 kernel to get http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=M;O=D
<qense> I suppose you could try http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32/
<yoasif> rc8 is newer
<yoasif> and im guessing that is what i am running -- with ubuntu patches
<qense> well, in that case Apport could be wrong
<qense> worth a bug report? ;)
<yoasif> well rc8 is on the server http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32-rc8/
<yoasif> so im wondering if i should just try it with that
<qense> you could ask in #ubuntu-kernel -- that is the right channel, isn't it? -- for help
<yoasif> thanks, asking there now
<qense> yw
<yoasif> qense, ok the answer is -- use the .32, not rc8
<qense> good
<yoasif> in case anyone else wants to know :)
<qense> What source package is responsible for generating/maintaining /etc/fstab?
<micahg> qense: it doesn't seem to belong to any specific package in the dpkg DB
<qense> yes, that was the problem I had
<micahg> qense: mount has an example file
<micahg>    util-linux  seems to be it :)
<qense> micahg: OK, I'll change the bug package to that. Thanks!
<persia> qense: Which bug?
<qense> bug 480147
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 480147 in util-linux "/etc/fstab mentions vol_id but that has been replaced by blkid" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480147
<qense> persia: it was about the comment in /etc/fstab pointing to the wrong command
<persia> I have a suspicion that the fstab is written by the installer
<Guest80412> i turned wlan off in ubuntu and it cannot be turned back on. what can i do ? i am working on emachines notebook
<qense> persia: that would mean it would either be a Ubiquity bug, or -- if it works fine on new installs, but we want it to be corrected on upgrades -- an Update Manager bug
<Catty> Is there a problem with signature verification failure in 9.10 .iso's?  I've tried several versions and they all seem to have the problem
<jpds> Catty: Which error do you get?
<persia> qense: We *really* don't want to have any programs touching /etc/fstab post-install.  It's more likely to break stuff than help.
<joaopinto> a debootrape creats an enpty fstab with: # UNCONFIGURED FSTAB FOR BASE SYSTEM
<joaopinto> deboostrap
<joaopinto> grrr, empty
<persia> Right, which it should.
<qense> without comment?
<Catty> trying to install additional packages from the cdrom "E: Sub-process gpgv returned an error code(2)" "W: Signature verification failed for: /cdrom/dists/karmic/Release.gpg"
<joaopinto> without comments
<qense> ok, thanks
<persia> Hrm?
<persia> It does have a comment.  "# UNCONFIGURED FSTAB FOR BASE SYSTEM"
<qense> I meant the comment mentioning the vol_id --uuid versus blkid command. I could have been more clear ;)
<persia> qense: Check the changelog for partman-target 64ubuntu1 : it's already fixed for new installs.
<persia> (that was during karmic)
<qense> persia: I just wanted to check that, thanks! In that case the bug is Invalid.
<persia> Well, I think so, because I think it's more dangerous to progamatically monkey with /etc/fstab post-install than to expect users to read the manual or ask for help if something goes wrong.
<qense> vol_id doesn't exist anymore anyway, so they can't blow their systems up with it
<persia> But, do the UUIDs get transformed into blkids by some program on upgrade?
<persia> If so, that program ought to be changing the note as well.
<persia> If not, it doesn't matter.
<persia> There's probably lots of users in the awkward state, but I don't think it's worth fixing except in the case where someone is upgrading.
<qense> Which will be the case with the new LTS, we'll get users from Dapper and Hardy, which still have vol_id (or something older for Dapper?).
<persia> Good point.
<Catty> jpds - any clue? as I said I get it with multiple cd attempts
<qense> I'll check the upgrade process before changing the bug status
<persia> qense: I don't see anything useful in `grep fstab /var/lib/dpkg/info/*` : I'm not sure what does that.
<persia> (or even if anything does)
<qense> If LP won't OOPS too often I'll dig through the code of the upgrade process to see if there is a hook for it.
<qense> I give up for now, LP won't load. Tomorrow is another day! I'll look again then. persia: thanks for your input
<persia> qense: Good luck on tracking this down: it seems like it's one of those bugs that sit at the back of one's mind for months.
<jcastro> bdmurray: sweet! did half of bugcontrol just expire?
<qense> what?!
<qense> persia: It is one of those tiny things that need to be taken care of in order to make an upgrade go smooth
<qense> Anyway, I'm off. Good night everyone!
<bdmurray> jcastro: no the kernel team was a made a member so there direct membership was removed
<jcastro> oh ok, whew. :D
<RedSingularity> Hey everyone, i am interested in joining the Bug Squad.  What do i need to do to make it official?
<dtchen> do work, apply
<malev> hi RedSingularity
<RedSingularity> Hey
<malev> RedSingularity, did you join in us in launchpad_
<RedSingularity> I think i just did
<malev> RedSingularity, excelent! well.. then you need to start reading some tutorials or things like that, if you have some time now
<RedSingularity> Sure.....send e'm over
<malev> RedSingularity, you can read some one of thems and as today is a hugday you can practices with a hug list of bugs!
<malev> RedSingularity, give me a sec
<malev> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<malev> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/FAQ
<RedSingularity> malev, Great, i will read it now
<malev> for start! please ask anything you dont understand here!
<malev> hi! I have a question, how could this be a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/358107   Can I recomend it to post it in brainstorm or something like that and close the bug report????
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 358107 in ubuntu "Lenovo Ideapad S10e Fn+F5 not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<malev>  hi! I have a question, how could this be a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/358107   Can I recomend it to post it in brainstorm or something like that and close the bug report????
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 358107 in ubuntu "Lenovo Ideapad S10e Fn+F5 not working" [Undecided,Invalid]
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-18
<malev> Hi, what to do when a las reporter from a bug was 6 month ago?
<persia> malev: Try to replicate it.
<malev> persia, oks! I'm playing with the hugday :D
<persia> malev: Basically, a bug is valid until either proven solved or expected solved because it affects obsolete software and is hard to test.
<persia> For something obvious to test like Fn+F5 on some specific hardware, it's safe to leave valid until you get someone to show it working with that hardware (or nobody has the hardware)
<malev> excelent! yes I've found a lot of bugs from obsolete soft :D
<malev> oks, I'm gonna leave it as valid.
<persia> malev: Something I used to do when finding bugs like that was swing by #ubuntu and ask if anyone had the hardware.
<persia> More people there, so a better chance of getting someone who can check if it's still valid.
<malev> persia, nice idea
<malev> Question: For example https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/366478  they use 9.04 how can i do to check if the bug exists? I don't use this hard anymore. But there are a lot of people claiming that the had the problem too.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 366478 in ubuntu "Alcor Micro Corp. Multimedia Card Reader don't work in Ubuntu 9.04/9.10 (058f:6362 Device offlined) " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<malev> what can I do?
<mrand> malev: typically if it is something that I can't reproduce, I will (1) try to see if there are duplicate bugs already filed and/or do a quick google search with "9.10 OR karmic" attached to it to see if there are any more recent reports of it not working (or it being fixed).   (2)  if none of those turn up anything, add a comment to the bug requesting if they can reproduce the issue on 9.10 and then mark it incomplete [incomplete becaus
<malev> mrand, excelent! I'm going for it
<liquid> hi, I was trying to test out a branch for gnome-shell, and was getting stuck on some of libgail-dev 's dependencys
<liquid> i guess libgail-dev depends on libgail18.... and not libgail18...ubuntu1 which is in the repo
<liquid> is there a way to get libgail-dev to point to the libgail18..ubuntu1 instead so i can get it installed?
<liquid> here's the bash out put. http://pastebin.com/d1200a27a
<liquid> sorry if this is the wrong spot to ask :p
<liquid> any ideas? http://pastebin.com/d1200a27a
<persia> liquid: Did you ever get an answer?
<liquid> persia: nope
<persia> OK.  Issue is that you're using lucid on non-i386 and have to wait for some builds.
<liquid> persia: just wanna make sure its gets fixed :p, x64*
<liquid> persia: thanks :D
<liquid> persia: is there currently a bug in launchpad i may be able to track?
<persia> No.
<persia> look at the source package page for gtk+2.0 in launchpad, and the per-architecture build records.
<liquid> well, i guess i wait it out. I apreciate the response.
<nigel_nb> hey everyone
<nigel_nb> anyone's got java workin?
<nigel_nb> need a favor with reproducing a bug
<liquid> persia: if your still around? is it possible to fake/edit a dependancy?
<persia> liquid: Yes, but you don't want to do that.
<liquid> anywhere i might be able to find out?
<liquid> how to try such a manuver?
<liquid> google failed me
<liquid> just messing around not to worried :p
<liquid> maybe a file i can edit?
<liquid> *test system*
<liquid> is the only way to do it by getting source code and recompiling it or something?
<liquid> persia: *places hand on forhead, why did I even try*
<liquid> correction *facepalm*, there's got to be a way, like a pointer or something?
<liquid> fine, i'll go :p
<hggdh> pedro_: I am getting a 401 when I try to propose the mentees -- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/343747/
<pedro_> hggdh, wait a second let me try the same here
<pedro_> hggdh, yes getting the same here, weird since i tested the same a couple of days ago and it worked fine
<pedro_> i'm trying to add propose another user there now
<pedro_> hggdh, I'm asking on #launchpad, it's a bit weird since we're admins of the team we shouldn't get that 401
<pedro_> i've recreated the credentials but still doesn't work
 * pedro_ kicks lp
<hggdh> heh. I did the same. I even went and delete *all* OAUTH tokens I could find, deleted the cache, and tried both edge and taging roots
<pedro_> i've created a test account 'pedrotestlp'
<hggdh> pedro_: I am on my way to my customer, will be back in 30m
<pedro_> hggdh, drive safe, see you later :-)
<hggdh> walk safe, actually ;-)
<hggdh> see ya
<pedro_> heh :-)
<hggdh> pedro_: how did it go? A bug was opened?
<pedro_> hggdh, yes, bug 498181
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 498181 in launchpad-registry "cannot propose a member to a team trough launchpadlib" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498181
<hggdh> pedro_: thank you, I am subscribing to it
<pedro_> hggdh, cool!, they are requesting some tests, i'm going to perform those now, could you do the same later?
<pedro_> well, getting the same after removing cache/credentials
<hggdh> pedro_: actually I had already done that this morning (am updating the bug)
<pedro_> great, i've already commented there
<hggdh> darn, I was given a *real* slow wifi AP :-(
<zzsedenyi> hello! Anybody live there?
<zzsedenyi> If yes, please help me... I've a small error message only after I installed wubi.  I have got this message after wubi 9.10 reboots my computer: cannot find grldr in all devices
<zzsedenyi> i have read all relevant messages on the support forum, but no solution found...
<hggdh> zzsedenyi: have you opened a bug on it?
<zzsedenyi> no, coz i found lot of messages about this error on ubuntuforum.org without any classifiable  message...
<hggdh> zzsedenyi: well, then, you might start by giving us details -- like, say, the URL for the forum post (but I still think a bug will be necessary)
<hggdh> or the error message you get (exact wording, please)
<dutchie> what is the best way to push a bug upstream to debian?
<micahg> dutchie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian/Bugs?action=show&redirect=Bugs%2FUpstream%2FDebian
<dutchie> so it doesn't upset them that it's run on an Ubuntu system?
<Linux4Family> I installed the modem, but after I installed a strange sound comes from speakers, so what is this problem resolved
<Linux4Family> are there any body to help me
<Linux4Family> hello
<Linux4Family> are there any body
<micahg> Linux4Family: please try #ubuntu for support
<qense> micahg: Did you adapt bug 367827 because it's wrong to open something with x-www-browser?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 367827 in thunderbird "Thunderbird is using x-www-browser to open a link in a browser" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367827
<qense> in generally: is using x-www-browser a bad thing, something worth filing a bug for against the bad application?
<micahg> qense: according to asac, yes
<komputes> Is there a tag for "repackage with debhelper to get trigger support" bugs?
<yofel> can someone set bug 303587 to triaged/medium please? Thx.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 303587 in maxima "Error in CONDITIONS::CLCS-UNIVERSAL-ERROR-HANDLER [or a callee]: Caught fatal error [memory may be damaged] " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303587
<awardle> I'm not sure if bug 4498291 is a duplicate of bug 478653. They have similar error messages, however one says ERROR - READY_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_METAQ while the other says ERROR - READY_WITH_NETWORK
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 478653 in ubuntuone-client "BadTransition: SYS_OAUTH_ERROR can't be handled" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/478653
<Jordan_U> How can I help move things foreward with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/497326 ? Because of this bug grub-reboot in karmic is completely broken ( will never work properly in any configuration ) and dangerous ( has already caused at least one person to lose access to a remote server ).
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497326 in grub2 "grub-reboot does not restore previous default after reboot" [Undecided,New]
<mrand> Jordan_U: Thank you very much for pushing a patch upstream.  You might include the above mentioned side effects of the bug in the description... for those unfamiliar with parts of grub (including myself), it might help them to understand.
<Jordan_U> mrand: I explained the problem more @ http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/grub-devel/2009-12/msg00276.html , should I just link to that ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-19
<Jordan_U> mrand: If there is anything that's still unlear ( or could be more concise ) I don't mind re-explaining in the description
<mrand> Sure thing... perhaps with a quick one-liner: "grub-reboot is completely broken in karmic and can cause people to lose access to remote servers.  See more @ http://...."?
<awardle> I'm not sure if bug 4498291 is a duplicate of bug 478653. They have similar error messages, however one says ERROR - READY_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_METAQ while the other says ERROR - READY_WITH_NETWORK
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 478653 in ubuntuone-client "BadTransition: SYS_OAUTH_ERROR can't be handled" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/478653
<mrand> awardle: I'm guessing so, but I don't know for sure, so I would probably not mark it as a dup, but perhaps instead put a note in that one that it MAY be a dup of 478653, or else 457147
<awardle> ok
<Jordan_U> mrand: The new description is definitely a run on sentance, but do you think it's good enough?
<mrand> Jordan_U: no problem... as long as it gets the point across clear enough.  Thank you again for the patch!
<mrand> bbl
<yoasif> heya, can someone please set this bug to triaged? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/498375
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 498375 in linux "Resume fails on Acer Aspire 4530 lucid" [Undecided,New]
<CarlFK> how do I file a bug against the alt-install?
<Pici> The package name is debian-installer iirc
<CarlFK> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+filebug
<CarlFK> I thought I would end up at the "ubuntu-bug" thing
<seme> hi guys
<yoasif> heya
<yoasif> anyone around?
<nhandler> Need something yoasif ?
<yoasif> sure
<yoasif> i need something marked as triaged
<nhandler> yoasif: What is the bug number?
<yoasif> one sec
<yoasif> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/498375
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 498375 in linux "Resume fails on Acer Aspire 4530 lucid" [Undecided,New]
<nhandler> yoasif: I would prefer to at least make sure someone else can confirm it before marking it as triaged
<yoasif> heh
<mine> `
<mine> 3
<komputes> For those who are interested in reviewing/confirming important bugs, here are my top bug nominations picks for Lucid
<komputes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/komputes/TopBugs
<franklin> how to fix load unload question
<franklin> my hd drive always runing
<jtniehof> Is there any way to enter an upstream bug link when the package doesn't have an upstream project? (I sure can't find it in "project series" either.) LP #221854
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 221854 in hdparm "hdparm Ignores Order of Command-Line Flags." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221854
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<PrototypeX29A> i had reported a bug in the karmic kernel (496292), now i want to add the information, that the problem still exists with the latest version from git, is there a tag or something for that?
<PrototypeX29A> btw. how do i get the status to confirmend?
<seme> hi guys
<jtniehof> LP #496292
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 496292 in linux "Kerneloops and disconnecting wlan" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496292
<jtniehof> PrototypeX29A: you can just add a comment saying that it's in the latest from git. If by that you mean the pull from Linus' tree, you can click "Also affects project" to mark it upstream--but you should file an upstream bug first so you can link it
<jtniehof> someone other than you will have to set it to Confirmed, it's not confirmed if nobody else can reproduce it
<PrototypeX29A> no i mean the ubuntu tree, haven't tried linus' yet
<PrototypeX29A> i guess it is hard to reproduce, as it is presumably hardware-specific
<jtniehof> yeah, that's always the issue with hardware bugs :/
<PrototypeX29A> if it weren't someone else would have noticed
<PrototypeX29A> i already found a piece in the kernel code, which i found odd. But this probably is due to my little understanding of kernel hacking
<jtniehof> take a look at this Fedora bug, maybe related: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=536713
<ubot4> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 536713 in kernel "Oops in ath9k" [Medium,New]
<PrototypeX29A> jtniehof: thanks, this really looks familiar
<jtniehof> I'll link it in to your report, then
<PrototypeX29A> thanks
<PrototypeX29A> jtniehof: so what information is needed, to specify the exact "current ubuntu kernel" version. I guess "the latest" is not really clear
<jtniehof> uname -a will give you a close start, e.g. OMM 2.6.31-16-generic --so that tells you at least what package you're running
<jtniehof> then: aptitude show linux-image-2.6.31-16-generic | grep Version
<jtniehof> (so e.g. 2.6.31-16.52 OMM)
<jtniehof> there are other ways, but that's my magic incantatoin
<PrototypeX29A> 2.6.31.6-zarkov
<PrototypeX29A> so .6 means it is a newer version than 2.6.31? and -16.52, in your case, is the version of the ABI?
<jtniehof> oops, looks like I'm behind an update...
<jtniehof> 2.6.31 is the base kernel version that Ubuntu's kernel team build off; -16.52 is the Ubuntu version number
<PrototypeX29A> and why .6 in my case?
<jtniehof> don't know exactly how the kernel team does their versioning, but the Ubuntu version likely includes some of the patches from later in the 2.6.31.x series
<jtniehof> the "new" kernel development method is to release a 2.6.yy and then iterate through .x for small bugfixes/patches
<jtniehof> you're probably running the one you built from source, right?
<PrototypeX29A> i c
<PrototypeX29A> yes, i do. Using the karmic git-repo
<jtniehof> yeah, so that's likely tracking mainline closer
<PrototypeX29A> i am going to try the mainline, but i have troubles to configure it correctly
<jtniehof> confirming it on the latest version in karmic, and the latest pull from the kernel team's tree, is probably good...although if you can play with the mainline, I suspect they could use more test cases
<PrototypeX29A> what do you mean with test cases?
<PrototypeX29A> maybe i should look for the bug in the upstream bugtracker
<jtniehof> "more test cases": having more people to test the changes in mainline (and in wireless-testing). I linked the mainline bug in your report
<jtniehof> looks like they're having quite a time trying to get the things working stably
<PrototypeX29A> the fedora-bug hints that there is a fix somewhere
<PrototypeX29A> well, i will do some reading. Thanks  for your help so far
<jtniehof> you're welcome, and good luck with getting that to work for you
<komputes> Any good command-line methods to search for bugs?
<PrototypeX29A> "search for bugs" is a little unspecific, i guess
<slicer> Hi. If someone files a bug requesting packaging of version X in Karmic, when X is already packaged in Lucid (and is completely incompatible with X-1, which currently is in Karmic), is that a 'Invalid, 'Won't fix' or 'Fix released'?
<yofel_> slicer: depends, what bug number?
<seme> is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs the only place to search for bugs?
<nigel_nb> seme: depends what application has the bug
<seme> service
<nigel_nb> seme: I didn't get you
<seme> upstart
<nigel_nb> can you be more clearer?
<seme> sorry typing one handed
<seme> upstart includes init
<seme> ok let me be more clear
<seme> service --status-all doesn't output the right status
<seme> but initctl list does
<seme> the script looks wrong
<seme> odd
<seme> I thought that /usr/sbin/service was supposed to be a symbolic link to /sbin/init
<seme> I mean initctl
<joaopinto> seme, service is from the legacy  sysvinit, eventually it was not updated to show upstar job status
<seme> I've been going through ubuntu from the bottom up and it is very sloppy with the documentation about how services are managed to the services themselves being very inconsistent... After spending several hours sorting through things I understand now but I can't believe that ubuntu was released like this....
<seme> what is the best way to submit this
<seme> I can't really find out if there is an existing bug because the bug search interface is very limited
<seme> for instance I can't figure out how to query if there is a bug for the service command on 9.10 desktop
<seme> perhaps I'm missing something
<seme> any help would be greatly appreciated so I can start contributing
<yofel> seme: bugs are by default against all versions, you can only search for a specific ubuntu version if there is a bugtask for this version
<yofel> seme: if you're looking for bugs against the 'service' command, look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit
<yofel> /usr/sbin/service belongs to sysvinit-utils
<seme> aah
<yofel> seme: found out with 'dpkg -S $(which service)' ;)
<seme> yeah I just couldn't figure out how to query for a given distribution or package on launchpad.net I see how to filter by package ...looking at distribution now though
<yofel> and then look with 'apt-cache showsrc sysvinit-utils' what the source package is
<yofel> after that you know what package to search for at LP
<yofel> seme: you mean sort after karmic/lucid/jaunty... ?
<yofel> not possible
<yofel> well, not as long there is no bug-task for a specific release
<yofel> which isn't the case by default
<seme> exactly... I mean I personally don't care if it was in a previous release... but it would be nice to be able to filter/search for bugs that apply to a given distribution
<seme> that way we can focus on fixing bugs for a given release
<yofel> seme: that's only possible if someone  nominated the bug for a release (for SRU)
<seme> I see... just don't like it :)
<yofel> yeah, but some bugs don't only apply to a specific release
<seme> sure so you select multiple ones...
<seme> or you make it a "universal" bug
<yofel> hm, we had that discussion on a meeting once
<joaopinto> seme, universal would mean someone reproduced it on every release
<joaopinto> a bug which was only detected/introduced on the current release may not be more important than a bug reported 3 releases ago but which isn't fixed yet :P
<seme> well I am probably not going to change the mind of those who contribute more than I do but
<seme> I would say that is a perfect case for the bug to be tagged again for the newer release
<seme> but I'll try to work within the current method before trying to suggest anything else
<seme> :)
<seme> just want to contribute and I'm having a hard time
<seme> I've gone through several things on the system which I think are crazy
<seme> and I think that the whole documentation of the system is a mess but thats just me
<seme> I would just rather that ubuntu did less and did it better
<seme> it just seems that out of the box ubuntu leaves way to much unclear
<joaopinto> seme, we happy to have you aboard to improve the documentation :)
<joaopinto> we are
<joaopinto> seme, if you are refering to the boot process, ubuntu is doing a long and complex transition with the move to upstart
<seme> thanks...
<seme> hopefully I can help
<seme> I just find it very hard to find things like organized documentation of where ubuntu is going with any given topic
<seme> I find it hard to find out what is the "suggested" or "ubuntu" approved method for doing things
<seme> it is really frustrating
<seme> because for instance I can do a million things to accomplish getting services not to start
<seme> but which of them is the right way
<seme> the documentation is unclear
<seme> and things like service, initctl, bum, and manual methods obviously aren't in sync with each other
<joaopinto> seme, like I said, boot is a moving target
<seme> he hee it isn't just boot though... for instance lets just take the graphically dependent users
<seme> what are the right set of minimum things to install (since they aren't installed by default) for managing my system
<seme> I'm not even talking about new programs
<seme> services, managing printers, video etc
<seme> for instance I bought a HP printer and I had to install a million different things to get it to work
<seme> my video card requires completely different "unsupported" tools to manage
<seme> and we have things like service tools in the applications menu, system->Preferences and System->Administration
<joaopinto> seme, I have an HP printer, I just had to plug it in
<seme> thats just crazy for someone who isn't going to spend the time to figure it out
<seme> he hee
<seme> sorry I'm on a rant here
<seme> :)
<seme> ok
<yofel> hm, hplip-gui would be nice for hp printers
<yofel> not enough space on the cd I guess
<yofel> not enough space on the cd I guess
<seme> thats the thing
<nigel_nb> naah, we have some extra space in lucid
<nigel_nb> now thta gimp got kicked
<seme> I just don't understand it is as if ubuntu is trying so hard to compete with someone/something that they are forgetting to just get the system right and then add applications on top of it
<seme> I say just forget about the apps entirely
<seme> or switch to a dual cd and dvd image
<nigel_nb> seme: the amount of noise in forums and mailing lists on that is kind of deafening
<joaopinto> seme, on that I share the same oppinion, I am afraid Ubuntu may be running to fast
<seme> every desktop user out there has a dvd player... I get the whole cd thing in the server room but in that case you are almost always going to have an internet connection so you can install things afterward
<seme> like I said earlier... "ubuntu" should sit down and just put together good policies around the system and only accept packages that meet those policies
<seme> for instance if people want apache to make it in to the distro it has to meet the service standards (like using upstart)
<seme> that way if ubuntu focused on making it very clear what the standards are people will make sure to configure their apps to fit
<joaopinto> seme, ubuntu has a 6 months release cycle, upstart was a major change, it will take years to get applied on the entire set of packages
<seme> joaopinto, I guess... most major systems provide a transitionary process but in that case it should be very clear what the process is and the tools should be built to handle it
<joaopinto> seme, what you are suggesting is not tecnhically applicable
<seme> right now services are a mess
<seme> :)
<joaopinto> seme, the transition is clear for those involved on such changes, the ubuntu devs
<seme> yeah but they don't really matter
<seme> the end users do
<seme> people who have to use this stuff
<seme> s/have/want/g
<seme> but then again they are the ones doing the work
<joaopinto> seme, users do not need to know how things work behind the scenes
<seme> who am I to say what they should do :)
<joaopinto> if they want to, they can read
<seme> thats an awful way of looking at it though... what the developers do to the system affects all the end users and I put package maintainers in that list
<seme> plus saying that the users can sift through hundreds of crap emails to figure out what ubuntu is doing is crazy
<seme> I mean there are many ways to approach this
<seme> you can use things like an open version of the java feature process
<joaopinto> seme, some of your points are valid, but I didn't saw yet 1 valid solution proposed on your part, just pointing the finger without proposing sensible solutions does not help :)
<seme> true true my friend
<seme> :)
<seme> like I said... who am I to say anything to the venerable folks who are actually contributing
<seme> a bit of a rant on my part
<seme> any way
<seme> I have a few things I've been writing up that I think are issues for an end user
<joaopinto> seme, the problem is not "who am I", anyone can crititize and propose suggestions, I am just not sure you are properly informed
<seme> the service issue just came up as I was trying to configure something and I started documenting the issues with that as well
<seme> joaopinto, I'm sure that I'm not properly informed... I've only started working on this today
<seme> thats why I'm writing it up and sifting through all the docs to figure out whats going on
<seme> :)
<jibel> Hi, could someone at bugcontrol set the status/importance of bug 411073 to triaged/high ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 411073 in gclcvs "gclcvs segfaults during clc initialization" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411073
<micahg> will apport catch a segafult?
<BUGabundo> micahg: on devel versions, yes
<BUGabundo> or if enabled manually
<micahg> ok
<yofel> well, if enabled, even on devel versions it's not always enabled
<micahg> I just needed to know if it would catch it, thanks BUGabundo
<yofel> and it should be disabled for kde apps, drkonqi should handle those
<BUGabundo> ohh
<yofel> micahg: afaik it will catch it as long there is some segfault message in dmesg
<hggdh> it does not catch SIGABRT, but always will trigger or SEGVs
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-12-20
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - apport should catch SIGABRT now
<chrisccoulson> certainly for GNOME stuff, there's a glib patch to allow apport to catch the assertion messag
<chrisccoulson> e
<hggdh> chrisccoulson: GREAT news! I never fully understood why ABRTs are out...
<hggdh> s/are/were/
<chrisccoulson> it never caught SIGABRT before because the interesting bit is often in the assertion message, which couldn't be captured before
<hggdh> well, OK, the assertion text was not always displayed on a bt full, but I would say about half of the times I ran under GDB
<hggdh> sometimes the buffer was optimised out
<chrisccoulson> glibc has a symbol for storing assert messages, and this string appears in the coredump, which is what apport uses to create the crash report
<slicer> yofel: Sorry about the late reply, this was bug #498095 . I closed it as invalid for now, but that doesn't really feel right.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 498095 in mumble "Mumble 1.2 packaging for Karmic 9.10" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498095
<yofel> hm, the fact that this was filed in the wrong way would justify 'Invalid' IMHO
<yofel> at least the 'packaging request' is invalid
<komputes> I need some help. Does someone know how to quickly use this file to check how out-of sync the package versions listed are, compared the current package versions - http://launchpadlibrarian.net/32031645/Dependencies.txt
<slicer> yofel: Ok, that means my guess was correct then, and I know what to do in the future. Thanks.
<micahg> komputes: why do you need to check?
<micahg> slicer: yofel: I believe we usually just
<micahg> "fix" those packaging bugs to relate to the newest release
<slicer> micahg: In which case it was filed after the fix was released.
<micahg> slicer: it's fix released when it's in Lucid, not unstable
<yofel> micahg: mumble 1.2.0~beta1 is in lucid
<micahg> yofel: yes, but the bug was for the full release
<micahg> so it's still valid until it's sync'd from unstable
<micahg> ..err...testing
<slicer> micahg: I thought we only sync from testing since 10.04 is LTS?
<slicer> micahg: nvm :)
<yofel> ah yeah, the full release is in unstable but not in testing yet
<yofel> do we need a sync request then?
<yofel> or will that be auto-synced?
<slicer> And it won't be in testing until the dependencies get built on mipsel. *Sigh*
<komputes> micahg: to see which packages have changed, tracking down a fix and where it came from.
<komputes> micahg: do you know an automatic way of comparing the packages in the list to the current repos?
<micahg> yofel: probably auto-sync'd, but the bug is still valid until it happens..a sync request isn't appropriate yet
<slicer> yofel: I think the import freeze is Feb 11th.
<micahg> komputes: I don't, but what's the bug #?
<komputes> micahg: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/431147
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 431147 in gdm "Cannot Unlock "System > Administration > Login Screen"" [Low,Incomplete]
<slicer> yofel: I really hope they fix the deps on mipsel before that :)
<komputes> micahg: it only affects a few users, but is very annoying.
<komputes> micahg: and it seems to go away on it own for some
<micahg> komputes: what makes you think an update fixed it?
<komputes> micahg: personal experience
<micahg> komputes: you might have better luck going to b.g.o and searching quickly
<komputes> micahg: sorry? bgo?
<micahg> bugzilla.gnome.org
<komputes> sure, brb
<micahg> komputes: BTW, my guess is every important package changed since that bug report :)
<komputes> micahg: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/buglist.cgi?query_format=specific&order=relevance+desc&bug_status=__open__&product=gnome-system-tools&content=unlock
<komputes> not much from the cover, let me delve in a bit
<komputes> micahg: do you know what needs to be done to mark a bug as a duplicate of another in gnome bugzilla?
<micahg> komputes: sorry, no idea
<micahg> komputes: list of gnome IRC channels: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeIrcChannels
<komputes> micahg: connecting now thanks
<BUGabundo> olá
<copernic> I accedently nominated https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/405656 for Jaunty, how do I undo it ? :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 405656 in linux "wireless networks not detected - Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG" [Medium,Triaged]
<micahg> copernic: you can't
<copernic> :'(
<micahg> copernic: a core-dev would have to reject it
<copernic> micahg, ok I posted it in the comments
<micahg> copernic: it's no big deal
<copernic> micahg, ah ok, thx for setting me at ease :)
<micahg> copernic: most of the time, those aren't acted on unless someone submits a patch
<copernic> ic
<malev> hi, can anyone help me with this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/497221
<dragon> Karmic took away the ability to set gdm greeter theme and to hide individual users. Does this regression qualify for a bug?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497221 in linux "No sound in HP Pavilion dv6z laptop with ubuntu 9.10" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dragon> malev: I assume you've been through the docs.
<malev> dragon, what docs? the wiki about debbugging sound problems, yes
<micahg> dragon: the second part has been filed multiple times already
<dragon> micahg: could you point me to it? I've been looking.
<dragon> micahg: I need a workaround for hiding a user from gdm, since I'm setting this machine for someone else.
<micahg> dragon: use kdm :)
<dragon> hah
<micahg> dragon: I think bug 445123
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 445123 in gdm "No GUI option to disable face browser" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445123
<dragon> ah it's a gnome thing
<dragon> I thought Ubuntu folks took this away
<micahg> dragon: nope, it was upstream gnoem
<dragon> micahg: in that case I believe it could be done from the command line.
<dragon> I think it was a matter of adding a user to a group
<dragon> micahg: they rewrote GDM but not the gdmsetup utility yet. https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=587750
<ubot4> Gnome bug 587750 in general "GDM rewrite needs a configuration GUI panel similar to 2.20 (gdmsetup)" [Minor,New]
<dragon> it's a regression
<dragon> but since it's already in launchpad...
<micahg> dragon: regression, yes, but an upstream one :)
<dragon> yes
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-20
<layn> hi
<nobuto> Hi, I want to get Bug #664514 SRUed. I wrote a statement and a test case, attached debdiff, and subscribed ubuntu-sru and ubuntu-sponsors.
<nobuto> But I couldn't find "Nominate for release" button described here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure
<nobuto> Could someone who have that rights nominate for Maverick?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664514 in python-apt (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "Unattended upgrade fails with segmentation fault in Ubuntu Server 10.10 (affects: 21) (heat: 122)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664514
<nobuto> And I think importance of this bug is High, because it has "a severe impact on a small portion of Ubuntu users"(unattended-upgrade is unusable). Could someone triage it? Thanks in advance.
<vish> nobuto:  "Nominate for release" button is below the python-apt(debian) yellow line
<vish> it's a link rather, not a button..
<vish> s/debian/ubuntu
<nobuto> hmm.. I only see "Also affects project" and "Also affects distribution" link.
<vish> nobuto: next to that, dont you see a third link?
<nobuto> vish: I see only 2 link.
<vish> what is wrong with lp and dates!! nobuto attached the debdiff on comment 10 on 2010-12-18 and how can the bug descriptionbe updated the next day! 2010-12-17
<vish> nobuto: hmm, must be one of the privileges thing..
<vish> nobuto: and i just set the importance to low because, it has a workaround..
<nobuto> vish: workaround means just upgrading system manually?
<vish> nobuto: yea..
<nobuto> vish: OK. I understand. thank you.
<vish> nobuto: you're welcome..
<bdmurray> mvo: I've seen a few dpkgterminal logs with lzma Encoder error messages in them.  What do those indicate?
<ElPasmo> Hi all, I want to participate in the 5 a day idea... but I think I'm doing something wrong because I'm never shown in the statistics.
<nisshh> ElPasmo, i think you need to be on a team or something
<micahg> ElPasmo: you need a public e-mail address on launchpad
<ElPasmo> I'm in the team
<ElPasmo> and I think I set it to public :)
<ElPasmo> www.launchpad.net/~elpasmo
<nisshh> ElPasmo, you might have to wait a while before the list is updated
<nisshh> especially if you just made your email public a minute ago
<ElPasmo> I did it yesterday :)
<ElPasmo> But ok, I'll wait... thanks a lot micahg and nisshh :)
<nisshh> ElPasmo, thats just what i think, i may be wrong :)
<ElPasmo> Yes, but seems reasonable... :)
<nisshh> yeah
<ElPasmo> I think bug 692189  should be set to triaged with a Low importance. May someone do it for me?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 692189 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "rhythmbox is not given focus when re-opened from sound applet menu (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692189
<hggdh> ElPasmo: done, thank you
<ElPasmo> Thanks hggdh
<mvo> bdmurray: hello! I don't know (yet), do you have a example report?
<bdmurray> mvo: bug 691985
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 691985 in udev (Ubuntu) "package udev 162-2.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691985
<ElPasmo> I think bug 687684 should be set to triaged with a Low importance. May someone do it for me? I have a doubt, should this bug go to one hundred paper cuts?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 687684 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Authentication dialog does not receive focus when clicking the install button (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/687684
<mvo> bdmurray: thanks, my gut feeling is fs corruption, but I'm not really sure without further digging into the code
<mvo> it seems to be consistent (the error number) at least
<bdmurray> mvo: did you look at dmesg.txt? WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.35/ubuntu/aufs/plink.c:332 au_plink_append+0x274/0x2e0 [aufs]()
<mvo> oh
<mvo> I didn't, that is a good clue
<bdmurray> mvo: I've also seen a lot of package upgrade bugs with empty DpkgTerminalLogs
<bdmurray> mvo: generally on live media
<ElPasmo> I think bug 692589 is a question but I'm pretty new and I'm not sure. May anyone confirm I'm right or not?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 692589 in openssl (Ubuntu) "Bug in libssl-dev package, pem.h (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692589
<micahg> ElPasmo: I think that's a valid bug
<ElPasmo> Ok micahg, can you explain me why? or will it take too long? :P
<ElPasmo> I want to learn, only that :)
<micahg> ElPasmo: it's saying that there's an issue with the development headers provided, well I should clarify, upstream may or may not think it's valid, but it's a bug vs question
<ElPasmo> Ok I see, thanks a lot micahg  :)
<dnivra> hello. i am trying to report an issue with resume on hibernate/suspend. maco suggested i come here and ask how to proceed. the problem is that when i suspend/hibernate, my system does suspend/hibernate i think cos the behaviour is right-blinking light on power switch. but instead of resuming, my system restarts.
<dnivra> i would like to know which package to report against and where can i find more info to understand if it is actually a bug?
<devildante> dnivra: report against linux
<devildante> dnivra: and run "ubuntu-bug linux" to get system info for your bug ;)
<dnivra> devildante, well that just gets the system info right? any logs/messages etc that could shine more light?
<dnivra> devildante, and how to reproduce the bug of course. i just can say "hibernate/suspend and resume it restarts" can I :D?
<devildante> dnivra: for certain special packages, ubuntu-bug retrieves more info
<dnivra> devildante, oh! okay then. i'll give it a shot. anything else you'd recommend be done for this issue?
<devildante> dnivra: does it happen every time? and how do you resume from suspend? by opening the lid or pressing the power button...?
<devildante> (include it in the bug ;))
<devildante> dnivra: also the name of the machine would be useful info in the bug title
<dnivra> devildante, every time; i can reproduce it surely. and yes i open the lid and press the power button. sure will include it. let me ensure it does happen one last time.
<devildante> dnivra: kay :)
<dnivra> sure company and model name. thanks a lot!
<dnivra> devildante, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546038/ is the error i got when i was hibernating. ever seen it before?
<devildante> dnivra: no, I'm not expert on kernel bugs... but it looks like your computer will explode :p
<devildante> dnivra: just let the kernel experts handle it
<devildante> dnivra: by filing a bug ;)
<dnivra> devildante, oh it is a kernel bug eh? okay. i'm no expert on bugs :). sure will do; thought i shouldn't report a duplicate if it is one :)
<devildante> dnivra: no, report it even if it's a duplicate
<dnivra> oh! okay. sure!
<devildante> dnivra: you may think it's a duplicate, but maybe a little change in hardware could invalidate the bug
<devildante> dnivra: that's the policy of the kernel team
<dnivra> oh! okay. guess it's worth the while then.
<devildante> :)
<dnivra> devildante, there are two options - hibernate/resume and suspend/resume. file a separate bug for each?
<devildante> dnivra: hmm, no, just resume from suspend
<dnivra> devildante, the error i just pasted was resume from hibernate. to that then?
<devildante> dnivra: you said the bug occurs for both suspend and hibernate
<devildante> dnivra: so it's not relevant which option you choose ;)
<dnivra> devildante, suspend doesn't show any errors-it shows nothing in fact. straight off and very quick. :)
<devildante> dnivra: hmm
<dnivra> devildante, alright then. will do it against hibernate.
<devildante> dnivra: please specify though in the description that the hibernate error doesn't occur on suspend ;)
<dnivra> devildante, will do :).
<jcastro> hey hggdh
<dnivra> that's the first time apport has asked for the password :)
<jcastro> hggdh: I would like a bug bot for unity/compiz/ayatana, how can I get one?
<devildante> dnivra: yeah, it's because it retrieves info from places only accessible by root
<dnivra> devildante, this is what you meant by apport collects different information for different packages :).
<devildante> dnivra: yes ;)
<dnivra> devildante, good to know :). thanks!
<devildante> dnivra: np ;)
<devildante> dnivra: btw, if you need more info about the bug reporting process, this wiki page should help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<dnivra> thanks a lot devildante i'm half way through. will check out if there's anything special for kernel bugs.
<devildante> dnivra: np ;)
<ElPasmo> Hi people, can you take a look of bug 692559 and tell me if setting it to Invalid is the right thing to do?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 692559 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "package nscd 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.6 failed to install/upgrade: underprocess installerade post-installation-skript gav felkod 1 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692559
<charlie-tca> Yes, you can mark that invalid based on the reporters comments
<ElPasmo> thanks charlie-tca  :)
<charlie-tca> thanks for helping
<dnivra> LP #692683
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 692683 in linux (Ubuntu) "System restarts after hibernate/suspend instead of resume (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692683
<dnivra> that's the bug devildante . thought I'd just let you know :)
<bdmurray> whoa what happened to my right click menu in firefox?
<bdmurray> well no I can't recreate it
<bdmurray> s/no/now
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray, about your right click menu in firefox - it probably pops up behind the desktop
<chrisccoulson> (bug 692265)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 692265 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Indicator menus appear behind applications (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692265
<chrisccoulson> a few people have mentioned that recently
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: mine was like a page or two long
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-21
<njin> Hello to all, can we have keycodes inthe order of four hundred (470,471,472....) on a sony vaio? bug 691826 thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 691826 in linux (Ubuntu) "fn keys don't work on SONY VAIO VPCEB3J1E, Maverick (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691826
<njin> hello to all, can someone look if is a security vulnerability ? bug 692362
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 692362 in ubuntu "Plugin-container WOT wont enable (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692362
<charlie-tca> There is a whole team set up to do just that. All we can do is recommend it if we think it might be.
<charlie-tca> I see nothing there that tells me it is anything more than a user rant. Where are the logs to show what is happening?
<charlie-tca> It could be nothing more than a failing drive or very insecure network connection
<njin> charlie-tca: hello, thanks .
<ElPasmo> Hi people, I'm looking for the azureus bug list in LP and I see a lot of bugs set as New of old versions of azureus. Should I ask if the bug is present in the actual versions and set them to incomplete? Is that the right thing to do?
<hggdh> eeebotu will be offline for some 2 minutes for an update restart
<greg-g> ElPasmo: you can also try reproducing the symptoms. If you can reproduce them then set it to confirmed and say what version it is and what steps you took to reproduce it.
<greg-g> ElPasmo: if you can't reproduce it, tell the reporter you tried but if they could also try AND give a specific set of steps to reproduce it, that'd be great. (and set to incomplete)
<ElPasmo> Ok greg-g.. thanks a lot. I'll do that
<greg-g> np
<ElPasmo> Another question, should I try it both in 10.04 (cuz is LTS) and 10.10 or only in Maverick?
<hggdh> eeebotu is back online
<greg-g> also, if there is an upstream bug tracker, and you confirmed the bug yourself (reproduced it), feel free to report it upstream as well.
<greg-g> ElPasmo: just in 10.10 is fine
<ElPasmo> ok greg-g thanks a lot :)
<greg-g> no worries, thanks for helping!
<ElPasmo> I found a bug wich is solved with the last version of the application (but the last version is not available at the ubuntu repositories. Should I set it to Fix released? I'm talking about bug 553315
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 553315 in azureus (Ubuntu) "Vuze search doesn't work...SWT issue? (affects: 8) (heat: 41)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553315
 * greg-g looks
<greg-g> ElPasmo: so, since the bug is still in maverick, but is fixed in an upstream release, the next step would be to see what version is in Natty
<greg-g> I usually use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to figure that out.
<greg-g> Looks like natty has the same version as Maverick, right now http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=azureus&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<ElPasmo> yes... so, how do I proceed?
<hggdh> oh hell, I forgot to update the eeeBotu id :-(
<greg-g> ElPasmo: I'm looking for the right documentation
<ElPasmo> mmm thanks a lot for your time greg-g, if you can point me to the documentation I could check also
<greg-g> ElPasmo: well, wiki.ubuntu.com is where I'm looking
<ElPasmo> :P ok
<joaopinto> which package should I use to file a bug for the global menu ?
<greg-g> I'm not sure if the right workflow is: 1) go to Debian and request an updated version 2) when Debian has it request a Sync from Debian or if it is something else
<greg-g> bdmurray_: package is outdated in both Natty and Debian Unstable, a new version fixes a lot of bugs, whats the right next step? Going to Debian and putting in a request to update (there is no related bug in bugs.debian.org) or do something more Ubuntu-centric at first?
<charlie-tca> Anyone know who bugbot is in launchpad. It appears to be a script that leaves comments on bugs but forgets to change the status.
<ElPasmo> greg-g, as I can see at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess if we are before the debian import freeze is no need of an explicit sync request (we have 9 days) maybe we should proceed directly with the first option ("go to Debian and request an updated version")... don't know really :)
<greg-g> ElPasmo: yeah, we can try. :) Have you reported a bug in Debian before, it can be daunting compared to Launchpad
<ElPasmo> No, never, I'm trying to figure it out but no joy... I'm totally lost :P
<greg-g> and, I don't think I have time right now to explain it, hopefully someone else watching can
<ElPasmo> ok greg-g, thanks for all your help :)
<ElPasmo> I'll ask at #debian, maybe I'll be lucky :)
<greg-g> good idea
<ElPasmo> well in fact, if I'm not wrong, Debian has an older version of the package: http://packages.debian.org/lenny/vuze
<charlie-tca> This is a good place to start - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian/Bugs
<ElPasmo> no, my falt
<ElPasmo> fault*
<charlie-tca> Although, I stay away from Debian as much as I can
<ElPasmo> ok thanks charlie-tca
 * charlie-tca thinks "daunting" was a good word for that
<ElPasmo> mmm if you can point me another way of do it I'll be glad to follow your lead :)
<charlie-tca> Sorry, that's what I actually use
<ElPasmo> hahaha :)
<ElPasmo> Anyway, even if I manage to request a sync in Debian... how should I proceed with the launchpad bugs? set them to Fix released?
<charlie-tca> triaged, until the sync is confirmed, then fixed
<greg-g> ElPasmo: the status of the bug in LP is for the status of the bug in the latest version of Ubuntu, so until the package has been released to the archives and you can install it, it isn't fix released.
<ElPasmo> Thanks charlie-tca. Another question, I found for one of the bugs and upstream bug... but they told me (at debian) to file a new wishlist bug requesting the sync. I think it's better to link to that new upstream request than to the old one... Is it ok?
<ElPasmo> ok greg-g, I understand now
<charlie-tca> yes
<greg-g> (sorry, I tend to be verbose and redundant ;) )
<charlie-tca> Since the new upstream bug will fix the issue when resolved, it's okay
<charlie-tca> greg-g: I seem to be a little on the weak side of explaining sometimes, it's okay
<greg-g> charlie-tca: we're a good team, then :)
<ElPasmo> hey, you manage to make me succeed triaging bugs... you must be outstanding you two :P
<charlie-tca> got a good student!
<ElPasmo> don't know what to say snif snif
<vish> pedro_ , charlie-tca , hggdh : several of the students are not subscribed to the mentoring mailing list , so I think we need to remind them again, how does this sound : http://pastebin.com/EAD5YnDD  ?
<vish> maybe we can exclude the WE CARE part ;p
<hggdh> I think it is good as it is
<hggdh> and we DO care :-)
<charlie-tca> but why are we giving them two months to start? Shouldn't they be starting THIS WEEK?
<vish> charlie-tca: yea, we could shorten that interval, but i just named it 2 months since we have responded very late for a lot of the students
<vish> so let me know which time limit is ideal..
<charlie-tca> All the more reason to get them started as soon as possible. Perhaps the first week of January, this being the holiday season
<charlie-tca> two months seems too long. We have more waiting to be added, that will be waiting that two months
<vish> charlie-tca: oh, that 2 months is for people who have not subscribed yet..
<vish> charlie-tca: so even for them first week of Jan ?
<charlie-tca> I can subscribe to a mailing list in about 5 minutes
<ElPasmo> mmm that reminds me, I ask for a menthor like... 2 weeks ago? I didn't receive any email. Is that normal?
<charlie-tca> so, if they aren't triaging the first week of Jan, let's give the next person a chance
<charlie-tca> ElPasmo: yes, normal for now
<vish> charlie-tca: yup, i dont mind even deactivating them even now ;p , but some might have lost interest , i was just playing safe but sure , so Jan 8 th ?
<charlie-tca> sure, at least in my mind.
<charlie-tca> hggdh: any comment?
<charlie-tca> pedro_ 's not here right now
<vish> oh! he is on vac?
<hggdh> I agree that we might go more agressive now in taking them out if no response
<charlie-tca> The longer we let these people wait to start, the longer we make others wait for a mentor
<vish> OK,  so setting Jan 8th as the date to subscribed by..
<charlie-tca> Thanks, vish
<vish> hggdh , charlie-tca: thanks you sir :)
<ElPasmo> I think bug 553315 should set to Triaged with a Medium importance.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 553315 in azureus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Vuze search doesn't work...SWT issue? (affects: 9) (heat: 44)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553315
<ElPasmo> May someone do it for me please?
<ElPasmo> Also I think bug 525304 should set to Triaged with a Low importance. May someone do it for me please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 525304 in azureus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Icons of toolbar not appear (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525304
<charlie-tca> ElPasmo: done
<ElPasmo> Thanks a lot charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> yw, keep up the good work! It is really appreciated to have someone helping out
<ElPasmo> The bug 321922 ask for a sync that already took place. Should I set to fix released also in the debian upstream bug?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 321922 in azureus (Debian) (and 1 other project) "vuze 4.2 new upstream release (affects: 3) (heat: 5)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321922
<ElPasmo> I'm trying, lot to learn charlie-tca  :P
<charlie-tca> just set the debian task to invalid in launchpad.
<ElPasmo> thanks again
<charlie-tca> ooops
<ElPasmo> w8, why "ooops"?
<charlie-tca> might be bad advice. Normally, we just leave the upstream task alone. It will update itself eventually.
<charlie-tca> but it is okay
<ElPasmo> Ok, it is 18 months old... I think it should be ok I set it to invalid
<ElPasmo> I'll comment any way
<charlie-tca> Since we can't manually set status without removing the bug watch, it is difficult to do much with those.
<charlie-tca> The fact that the Ubuntu task is fixed-released should be enough to keep anyone from adding to the bug report.
<charlie-tca> but, I do in fact change some when I get tired of looking at them
<ElPasmo> I see...
<ElPasmo> It'd be crazy if I ask for adopting the vuze package? Should I w8 to have more experience?
<charlie-tca> You have the ability to maintain it if you want to. Your experience comes with time, but you pretty much know how to work those bugs, don't you?
<charlie-tca> I think you could go ahead with adopting it, if you want to.
<ElPasmo> Ok, thanks charlie-tca
<ElPasmo> Well I have to go, see you people, and thanks for all the help again
<kamusin> it's me god or gnome-system-tools are not installed by default with natty alpha1 ?
<kklimonda> kamusin: it got removed from ubuntu-desktop for whatever reason
<kamusin> kklimonda, oh lord.. thanks
<kklimonda> bah, they should really link changes to ubuntu-meta to bug reports.
<kamusin> kklimonda, do you know if there is a bug report about it?
<kklimonda> kamusin: I don't see it mentioned in the changelog, you best bet is to ask either on #ubuntu-desktop or directly Colin Watson who can point you further.
<kamusin> kklimonda, ;)
<nemo> hey guys. I encountered what I'm pretty sure is:
<nemo> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=622790
<ubot2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 622790 in cifs-utils "Input/output error with sec=krb5" [Medium,Assigned]
<nemo> after a NAS migration at work
<nemo> on my ubuntu boxes
<nemo> My question is...
<nemo> Is there some way to see if this bug is reported in ubuntu, and what PPAs/patches/workarounds might be mentioned?
<nemo> hm
<nemo> actually. it can't be that bug. n/m
 * nemo hunts for cifs + NAS bug reports w/ similar symptoms
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-22
<wick94> hey guys, i wanna join the bug squad :) r there n e requiremnts to it
<charlie-tca> !r
<ubot2> Factoid 'r' not found
<charlie-tca> !n
<ubot2> Factoid 'n' not found
<drosenbe> !%x
<ubot2> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<drosenbe> ha that didn't work
<yofel> !u
<ubot2> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<yofel> good morning btw. ^^
<hggdh> all: eeeBotu has misbehaved, and is down until I figure out the loop
<pedro_> thanks hggdh
<vish> is bugzilla down?
<vish> the gnome one..
<vish> i keep getting error 500
<pedro_> looks like it, i'm getting the same error here
<vish> phew.. thx :)
<hggdh> OK. I am still unsure where the problem is (pretty much boils down to a 'x not in X' returning True when x is in X), but made some changes to eeeBotu
<hggdh> and brought back the beast
<hggdh> please ping me if anything
<vish> is this line right? "The *canonical* documentation for debbugs is http://www.debian.org/Bugs/Reporting." from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian/Bugs  second para
<vish> says Canonical but points to Debian
<charlie-tca> Depends on whether they are talking about the company Canonical or the company Debian docs.
<charlie-tca> canonical is a word in english
<Pici> Capitalization is important.
<vish> oh boo.. not Canonical!
<vish> nevermind then.. ;)
<ElPasmo> Hi all, I think bug 687684 should set to Triaged with a Low importance. Can someone do it for me please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 687684 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Authentication dialog does not receive focus when clicking the install button (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/687684
<charlie-tca> ElPasmo: nice job on that !
<charlie-tca> elopio: triaged done
<charlie-tca> tab fail
<charlie-tca> ElPasmo: triaged done
<ElPasmo> great! thanks charlie-tca :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<ElPasmo> I have more :) I think bug 688857 should set to Triaged with a Medium importance. Can someone do it for me please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 688857 in software-center (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Keyboard Shortcut for searchbar in the Software Center (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688857
<charlie-tca> ElPasmo: I have a problem with that one. The reporter is using 64bit, you can only confirm it using 32bit.
<charlie-tca> You confirmed that 64bit did not have the issue?
<ElPasmo> in 10.04 yes, but no in 10.10
<ElPasmo> Ok Ill check 10.10 in 64 bits... I need a while though :) thanks for checking it charlie-tca :)
<hggdh> ok, I think this time I got eeeBotu right...
<ElPasmo> Meanwhile, I have another: I think bug 692637 should be set to Triaged with a Low importance. Can someone do it for me please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 692637 in eog (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Wrong scaling of svg (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692637
<charlie-tca> ElPasmo: that one will need to be upstreamed to Gnome bugzilla
<vish> ElPasmo: actually i think thats more of a librsvg issue than EOG
<ElPasmo> I'm on it
<ElPasmo> mmm w8, I'm not familiar with that...
<charlie-tca> check the report, I added the information to it
<ElPasmo> ok, thanks :)
<vish> ElPasmo: the package is librsvg, there should probably be a bug for that already in GNOME.. it's a known issue..
<ElPasmo> I'll check
<vish> ElPasmo: notice the last line "This bug can also be seen in nautilus previews."  there has traditionally been a mismatch between svg and their previews.. it's just that librsvg is slow or something..
<ElPasmo> lol, gnome bugzilla is down. I'll check tomorrow... Oh I see, thanks vish :)
<vish> heh forgot about that!
<ElPasmo> about what? :)
<vish> bugzilla being down.. :)
<charlie-tca> heh
<ElPasmo> Oh ok...
<bdmurray> andersk: did you tag bug 689880 regression-potential?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 689880 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "Clicking on a link hangs gnome-terminal until the server responds (affects: 1) (heat: 488)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689880
<bdmurray> andersk: the right tag is regression-release
<bdmurray> andersk: I ask because I'd like to make sure apport isn't adding the wrong tag.
<hggdh> bdmurray: please have a look at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server-bugs/2010-December/thread.html
<hggdh> specifically, look at emails with subject (Ticket created)+
<hggdh> bdmurray: is there a way for us to stop this unfortunate person?
<bdmurray> wtf?
<bdmurray> hggdh: they aren't showing up in the bug right?
<hggdh> bdmurray: correct, nothing showing in the bug
<bdmurray> hggdh: couldn't you just block their email on the mailing list - you are and admin right?
<hggdh> bdmurray: I just "Contact this user"-ed, just in case
<hggdh> bdmurray: the email is not from the user...
<bdmurray> ?
<hggdh> oh, it is :-)
<hggdh> YES!
<hggdh> helpdesk-felia bites the dust
<hggdh> er
<hggdh> bdmurray: actually, no, the submitter is LP
<bdmurray> oh right
<bdmurray> hggdh: is it a continuous loop? i.e. still happening now?
<hggdh> I am still receiving them. It might be LP mail processing is delayed
<kamusin> when is the qa meeting?
<marjo> kamusin: it was supposed to be at 1800 UTC, but no-one showed up
<marjo> kamusin: so cancelled; see you next year
<kamusin> hehe have a nice christmas and a happy new year then :)
<hggdh> ding-o-bell, kamusin
<kamusin> hggdh,  ;)
<andersk> bdmurray: I added the regression-potential tag.  I’ve only seen the bug in natty; I think it’s a GNOME 3 thing.
<bdmurray> pedro_: didn't we just talk about a gnome 3 tag?
<pedro_> oh yes on the last bugsquad meeting, if the reporter use the gnome 3 ppa it should be tagged as gnome3
<pedro_> andersk, ^
<andersk> I’m not using a PPA, I’m running stock packages from natty.
<andersk> Now I see that the regression-potential tag isn’t being used anymore?  I must have missed that.
<andersk> Changed to regression-release natty.
<bdmurray> andersk: great, thanks
<trinikrono> hey guys does anyone know of a bug with autofs that wont allow the pc to go into hibernation
<trinikrono> bug 625662
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625662 in ubuntu "autofs prevents suspend/hibernate (affects: 1) (heat: 34)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625662
<trinikrono> hey can some look at bug 382267 and see if it is ready to be set to triaged
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 382267 in checkgmail (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "memory leak (affects: 6) (heat: 31)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382267
<trinikrono> a reporter ran valgrind so would that be enough to check the memory leak
<jwatt_> who is fabiomarconi?
<jwatt_> and does he more concerned with reducing the number of open bugs rather than addressing the issue reported?
<micahg> jwatt_: he's njin and do you have a specific example?
<jwatt_> njin?
<jwatt_> micahg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/607643
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 607643 in ubuntu "Maverick alpha 2 can't install or run on Macbook Pro (5.1 (late 2008 edition)) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<jwatt_> I've seen this problem reported in various places
<jwatt_> so I went to a fair bit of trouble to investigate it
<micahg> jwatt_: yeah, that doesn't seem right
<jwatt_> and so I don't really appreciate his actions there
<jwatt_> micahg: I'd like to open it again, but I don't really want to start an open-close-open-close war
<micahg> jwatt_: that bug you referenced shows that the fix was released to maverick after you posted the information, is it still an issue?
<charlie-tca> An issue there is that alpha2 is not a valid release. There are tons of changes between that and the final release
<micahg> charlie-tca: right, but the issue here is that there was information provided and it seems the triager ignored it
<jwatt_> charlie-tca: ah, I see
<micahg> charlie-tca: so the triager should've asked the question I just asked
<jwatt_> so I need to retest the final .dvd
<charlie-tca> no, micahg look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/607643/comments/7
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 607643 in ubuntu "Maverick alpha 2 can't install or run on Macbook Pro (5.1 (late 2008 edition)) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<micahg> charlie-tca: I'm referring to comments 5 and 6
<jwatt_> micahg: yeah, it would have been nice if he'd politely pointed out I was confused about the version
<charlie-tca> We do not know if it was fixed for release image or not, because the testing stopped at alpha2
<jwatt_> I'll retest
<micahg> jwatt_: please, it seems the bug should be fixed according to your research
<charlie-tca> jwatt_: if it is still an issue, please change the status.
<micahg> charlie-tca: right, but the triager should've acknowledged the research by saying that the referenced bug was fix for Maverick on XXXX-XX-XX, could you please retest with the latest image
<charlie-tca> If you let us know, we can even note that the status will stay as long as needed to get it fixed
<charlie-tca> He did ask to have it tested with the final release
<micahg> charlie-tca: it just looks like he saw alpha 2 and posted a canned message instead of reading the bug
<charlie-tca> but, yes, it could have been handled better
<micahg> charlie-tca: also, closing after the response from jwatt_ is unwarrented as well
<jwatt_> micahg: I'm a bit confused - so Andy Whitcroft's comment was on 2010-04-13 and refers to a fix for 10.04, whereas my testing was on 2010-08-07 and refers to a bug in 10.10
<charlie-tca> If the response is it is present in Maverick alpha 2 and we are in Natty , it is
<jwatt_> a2
<jwatt_> if it was fixed for 10.04
<hggdh> so, are we reopening the bug?
<micahg> jwatt_: take a look at comment 132 in that bug, it contains a maverick changelog
<jwatt_> then surely the fix has been lost
<jwatt_> micahg: ah thanks
<charlie-tca> jwatt_: What is needed is to have the final release image for maverick tested for the issue. It is possible the fix got left out
<micahg> hggdh: well, at this point we should only reopen if it's an issue, but it should've been handled differently
<micahg> hggdh: it appears to be a duplicate
<hggdh> I agree it was mis-handled
<hggdh> if it is a dup, let's link it
<charlie-tca> looks like a regression, if it was fixed in 10.04 and broke again in 10.10
<jwatt_> micahg: yeah, so that comment was from 2010-09-19, a month after my testing, cool
<jwatt_> I also sent an email to Andy mentioning I thought it may have regressed, so maybe he merged it to 10.10 but forgot to go back and close my bug
<jwatt_> dunno
<jwatt_> anyways, I'm trying to pack for a flight home for christmas
<jwatt_> I'll download and test the final .dvd in a few days once I'm home
<jwatt_> thanks for the help sorting this out everyone!
<micahg> jwatt_: you're welcome, I'm sorry for the trouble with the bug
<jwatt_> no worries
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: I'm inclined to set bug 692815 to Low.  Also did you recreate it in Natty?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 692815 in thunar (Ubuntu) "inconsistent labeling in Thunar (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692815
<charlie-tca> No, it is not present in Natty. I agree with low. Probably lost my head that day. Want me to change it?
<charlie-tca> I would like to see it fixed for 10.04.2, myself
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: if you could and fix release it that'd be great
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: okay, I'll approve a lucid nomination then
<charlie-tca> Okay.
<charlie-tca> done
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<charlie-tca> I marked all the other docs bugs low, I am sure medium was a mistake
<micahg> hggdh: BTW, what happened to EeeBotu last night?
<hggdh> micahg: I had made a pretty big change to it (to support multiple channels, each with its own projects), and my tests did not uncover a er, rather small issue...
<hggdh> micahg: so, eventually, this rather insignificant issue caused eeeBotu to loop
<micahg> hggdh: ah, I wanted to kick the bot from the channel, but didn't have permissions
<hggdh> micahg: I *think* I have it fixed. I have been monitoring both -bugs-announce and #ayatana-bugs, and seem to be OK
<hggdh> micahg: eventually, someone did :-)
<micahg> hggdh: seems a lot better today
<hggdh> micahg: I do hope so :-)
<hggdh> one day I will really get unhappy with it, and will recode from scratch
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-23
<AbhiJit> hey
<AbhiJit> why i cant mark this bug affect me?
<AbhiJit> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1 in tilix (and 20 other projects) "Microsoft has a majority market share (affects: 613) (heat: 2975)" [High,New]
<AbhiJit> :/
<micahg> AbhiJit: what's the problem?
<AbhiJit> micahg, i cant mark it as affect me
<micahg> AbhiJit: why not
<AbhiJit> it says time out try again
<micahg> AbhiJit: you can file a bug against launchpad with the oops code
<AbhiJit> ok
<AbhiJit> this error i got = The following errors were encountered:Timeout error, please try again in a few minutes.OK
<akshatj> AbhiJit, there is an OOPS code below that
<AbhiJit> akshatj, if you means inside the msg dialog box then its not there
<AbhiJit> btw, what is oop code?
<AbhiJit> akshatj, ?
<AbhiJit>  what is oop code?
<akshatj> It appears below the text
<AbhiJit> ok
<Elbrus> can somebody mark bug 692747 as wishlist/triaged, I just added link to upstream bugtracker
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 692747 in winff (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Device Preset Doesn't Propagate Additional Options section (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692747
<Elbrus> thanks
<Elbrus> that is, thanks mathieu
<cyphermox> Elbrus, np :)
<njin> hello, can someone eplain this line ? HW_VAR_MRC: Turn on 1T1R MRC!
<hggdh> njin: context, please
<njin> bug 693678
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 693678 in ubuntu "when I upgrade kubuntu 10.04 to 10.10,then boot is slow (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693678
<hggdh> njin: I reset the package to linux. Please ask the OP to run 'apport-collect 693678'
<njin> hggdh: thanks
<vish> njin: any reason why you marked Bug #606048 invalid?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 606048 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "All PDF Viewers/Editors aren't in the same category. (affects: 1) (dups: 5) (heat: 49)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606048
<njin> vish: as is triaged in 100 papercut
<vish> njin: ?
<vish> njin: the concerned package also needs to be identified
<vish> njin: the ubuntu package..
<njin> vish: ubuntu is not a package,
<vish> ;)
<vish> njin: you need to identify the relevant ubuntu :)
<vish> njin: i.e. need to assign to the right package..
<njin> vish: for 100 papercut too?
<vish> njin: no.. you can leave the 100papercut task alone.. the ubuntu package needs to be assigned
<micahg> vish: it's actually an issue in multiple packages, the problem has to be defined first before tasks can be added
<njin> vish: ok I assign to ubuntu and mark as confirmed
<vish> micahg: exactly what i think so too..
<vish> micahg: but bilal and the OP think otherwise..
<micahg> vish: also, not all of those are the same, some can edit, some are read only
<vish> micahg: yea, i tried to comprehend some of those, but got fed up :(  i probably have to install each and every package and really check what it does..
<njin> what i can do then?
<vish> njin: if you can dig into the problem, and figure out where the issue is it would be great :)
<micahg> vish: I'll comment in the bug
<vish> njin:  else just leave the ubuntu task as new , no need to assign..
<vish> micahg: cool..
<yofel> this is rather complicated anyway, take okulars desktop file for example: "Categories=Qt;KDE;Graphics;Office;Viewer;", so it'll show in both office and graphics, it's not like we can just go and put all pdf apps into one category
<yofel> if anything put them into 'Viewer' - that doesn't seem to be a category acknowledged by USC though
<vish> yea..
<vish> also, is a pdf viewer right in graphics or in Office.. it purely depends on the usage..
<vish> pdf editor too..
<njin> sorry but i cannot understand where is the problem
<vish> njin: np.. then you can leave the Ubuntu task as 'new'
<micahg> njin: please don't change a bug's status without a comment
<njin> it can be an idea to improve ubuntu, drag and drop icons between menu ?
<micahg> njin: that's a menu editor function
<micahg> njin: it's not the same as windows, the menu population is from entries in the .desktop file, not which folder it's in
<njin> yes, but i still not understanding why we are triaging this as a bug
<micahg> njin: the bug is that it might be hard to find what you're looking for
<micahg> it requires research before it can be closed as invalid as I pointed out
<ElPasmo> Hi people... charlie-tca are you there? I have a doubt about something you told me yesterday...
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> what is it?
<ElPasmo> Yesterday you told me that I should confirm one bug in the same distro (64 bits) that figures in the report (I'd confirmed in a 32 bits machine). The thing is I'm having troubles confirming it and I was wondering how I should proceed. So, my question is: if I can't confirm a bug in the exact distro (64 or 32 bits) but I can confirm it in the other distro... how should I proceed?
<ElPasmo> Yesterday we talked about bug 688857 (only for reference purpose)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 688857 in software-center (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Keyboard Shortcut for searchbar in the Software Center (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688857
<charlie-tca> What I said is that the reporter said this is broke in 64 bit. Your comment was
<charlie-tca> In my amd64 machine with Ubuntu 10.04 the shortcut <control>+F works fine. But I confirmed the bug in a 32bits computer with 10.10 so it seems to be a regression.
<charlie-tca> You should confirm this issue with 64bit instead of 32bit in 10.10
<charlie-tca> since you did confirm it worked in 64bit using 10.04
<charlie-tca> Does it work or fail in 10.10 64bit?
<ElPasmo> Can't say :)
<ElPasmo> :(
<ElPasmo> Today I'm having problems with 10.10 in my 64 bits so I can't confirm
<ElPasmo> I don't know if set the status as New
<ElPasmo> Or adding another distribution for telling that there are reports unconfirmed of this issue both in 32 and 64 bits
<charlie-tca> Since you did use 64bit to confirm it in the older release, you should really confirm the issue using the same in 10.10 instead of dropping to 32bit. that was my concern
<charlie-tca> If there are other reports they should be marked duplicates of each other, and this is then comfirmed
<ElPasmo> By other report I was meaning my comment...
<ElPasmo> I found the same issue in a 32 bits machine... but I'm having problems running maverick in my 64 bits machine so I can't confirm in the exact distribution
<charlie-tca> Confirmed is valid, since it happens in 32bit. It is just confusing to see it being confirmed working using one arch, and then confirmed not working using the other one
<ElPasmo> And sorry for my english, sometime I'm not able to explain myself clearly :)
<charlie-tca> It is usually better to stay with one or the other is all I was trying to say
<charlie-tca> If we confirm it fails in 10.10 32bit, can we confirm it worked in 10.04 32bit?
<ElPasmo> In fact, there is no report on a 10.04 of that issue
<ElPasmo> :P
<charlie-tca> but the reporter did find a failure, which we haven't fully confirmed yet, because sometimes things will work or fail in only 32bit or 64bit
<ElPasmo> So it's imperative to confirm it in 64 bits for the bug being set to Triaged
<ElPasmo> Is there any other step I should do?
<charlie-tca> If we are saying it works in 10.04, yes
<ElPasmo> Ok, I'll try to run maverick in my 64 bits... :)
<charlie-tca> or just try to confirm if it worked in lucid 32bit. Either one is okay to make it valid
<charlie-tca> Does that make sense now?
<ElPasmo> Ok, I understand now your point. And what happens if I found an issue in both versions? lucid and maverick?
<charlie-tca> It gets real confusing sometimes
<charlie-tca> great! we can valid the bug and mark it for both
<ElPasmo> How I mark it for both?
<charlie-tca> add a tag for lucid and maverick
<ElPasmo> I see, thanks a lot for your time charlie-tca :)
<ElPasmo> I'm on it
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> Hang in there. We will get it yet
<ElPasmo> Hi all, I think bug 688857 should be set to Triaged with a Low importance. Can someone do it for me?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 688857 in software-center (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Keyboard Shortcut for searchbar in the Software Center (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688857
<charlie-tca> happily done. Thank you
<ElPasmo> great! thanks charlie :)
<ElPasmo> Question: If a bug is present only on Lucid and is corrected on Maverick or Natty. Should the status be changed to Fix released? Is not necessary to fix it also on Lucid since is a LTS?
<micahg> ElPasmo: is it was a confirmed bug in Lucid and fixed in a future release, it should be marked fix released, otherwise, invalid, as for fixing in Lucid, if it qualifies for an SRU, we can get it fixed in Lucid as well
<ElPasmo> Thanks micahg :)
<ElPasmo> Hi people, how can I add a bugwatch to an existing bug? I'm trying to add the upstream bug https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=637896 to bug 692637
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 692637 in eog (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Wrong scaling of svg (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692637
<ubot2> Gnome bug 637896 in image viewer "Wrong scaling of svg" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<charlie-tca> click that little triangle to the left of Eye Of Gnome. Then you put the bugzilla url in under Remote Watch - URL
<ElPasmo> oh great charlie-tca, can you set it to Triaged?
<charlie-tca> sure
<ElPasmo> thanks!
<charlie-tca> Done. Thank you
<ElPasmo> I'm trying the fill bug 428231 with all the information needed but I'm not able to find the bug tracker of the project azureus... I need help :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 428231 in azureus (Ubuntu) "Badly under-reports bandwidth usage. (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428231
<charlie-tca> hm, looks to be debian
<ElPasmo> Ok, Ill do in debian. Thanks :)
<yofel> ElPasmo: I guess you should follow http://wiki.vuze.com/w/How_to_report_a_bug
<ElPasmo> cool, thanks yofel
<ElPasmo> Launchpad does not recognize the bug tracker at this URL.
<ElPasmo> The URL of this bug in the remote bug tracker.
<ElPasmo> I'm trying to link the upstream bug http://forum.vuze.com/thread.jspa?messageID=234084 to bug 428231
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 428231 in azureus (Ubuntu) "Badly under-reports bandwidth usage. (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428231
<ElPasmo> I've linked into a comment. I think bug 428231 is ready to be set Triaged with a Medium importance. Can anyone do it for me please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 428231 in azureus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Badly under-reports bandwidth usage. (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428231
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-24
<ElPasmo> Hi all, I think bug 428231 should be set to triaged with a Medium importance. Can someone do it for me please? (I had problems adding a bugwatch there, if someone can check it too that'd be great)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 428231 in azureus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Badly under-reports bandwidth usage. (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428231
<njin> hello to all, is konqueror the default browser in kubuntu-karmic ?
<ElPasmo> I think bug 428231 should be set to Triaged with a Low importance. Can anyone do it for me please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 428231 in azureus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Badly under-reports bandwidth usage. (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428231
<ElPasmo> I think bug 525310 should be set to Won't fix. Can anyone do it for me please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 525310 in ubuntu-mono (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Azureus need Monochrome icon (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525310
<yofel> have to go, could someone review bug 693915 ? That makes bazaar pretty much useless in natty
<ubot2> yofel: Bug 693915 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/693915 is private
<devildante> yofel: what do you mean by reviewing?
<daker> devildante, http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/604/detail/
<devildante> daker: great! :)
<daker> :D
<devildante> daker: moreover, I live in Rabat
<BUGabundo> My most dear online friends, best wishes of an Happy Merry Xtmas for you all and your Families!
<devildante> BUGabundo: to you to :)
<penguin42> hmm, that's got to be the most minimal report I've seen - bug 694187
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 694187 in ubuntu "/var/log/syslog y /var/log/partman: (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694187
<charlie-tca> agreed. and did not even use apport, huh?
<penguin42> can you do that for an install failure?
<charlie-tca> ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<charlie-tca> from the live desktop
<penguin42> oh ok, I guess it depends if it actually got to the live desktop
<penguin42> hmm it's obviously the day for odd errors; bugs 694156 and 694147 - looks like someone misunderstanding ubuntu-bug but I'm not sure what he was actually trying to report
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 694156 in evince (Ubuntu) "In 11 sections (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694156
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 694147 in evince (Ubuntu) "when I clicked for sending report no applet window seen (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694147
<hggdh> well, the first one I answered; the second... IDK what is wanted, yet.
<yofel> good question, 694156 is intended apport behaviour, and 694147... well, var/lib/dpkg/info has 8326 files here, intentional. *.mo are compiled gettext translation files, usually one per language. And /usr/share/bug/ has the reportbug scripts from debian. Not to mention that the title is pretty much unrelated
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-25
<jshmoe24> I am in need of real help
<jshmoe24> does any one want to take on a quest/
<jshmoe24> sometimes when i go to install a program through ubuntu installation center it stalls, same with apt-get then i have to erase lock files and then issue a apt-get --configure -a
<jshmoe24> any ideas?
<jshmoe24> I am on meerkat x86
<jshmoe24> If anyone can answer this bug you are  a god because no one can give any good answers
<jshmoe24> I just want to install through apt-get like normal again please help
<jshmoe24> come on this is the bugs channel you guys have to have the answers?
<penguin42> hey we normally just deal with the bugs
<penguin42> technically support is #ubuntu
<penguin42> but still, hmm
<jshmoe24> sorry
<jshmoe24> ubuntu cant answer anything either
<penguin42> so you do something like apt-get install hello   and it just hangs?
<jshmoe24> right
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> anything in dmesg?
<jshmoe24> one sec
<jshmoe24> this package hanged on ubuntu software center and gives this --> The package teamviewer6 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<jshmoe24> I do a sudo apt-get remove --purge and then it says rm -r locks and then it says do a apt-get --configure -a and then it works
<jshmoe24> but that is really anoying
<jshmoe24> and its not just .deb files its also just apt-get files too
<jshmoe24> sudo dpkg -i teamviewer_linux.deb (Reading database ... dpkg: warning: files list file for package `teamviewer6' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.(Reading database ... 224486 files and directories currently installed.)Preparing to replace teamviewer6 6.0.9224 (using teamviewer_linux.deb) ...Unpacking replacement teamviewer6 ...
<jshmoe24> HUNG
<jshmoe24> HUNG
<jshmoe24> it will stay there forever
<penguin42> try removing teamviewer6?
<jshmoe24> watch this
<jshmoe24> I will give output
<jshmoe24> first off I have to actually close the terminal because I cant even press ctrl c
<penguin42> jshmoe24: Don't do that too often unless it's the only way - a lot of these problems tend to come from dpkg being killed in the middle, and it only gets worse
<jshmoe24> it is the only way tho
<jshmoe24> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jshmoe24> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jshmoe24> jshmoe24@HP-640-Inkjet:~$
<jshmoe24> then i erase the locks, then it says to do a sudo apt-get --configure -a
<jshmoe24> and that is anoying
<penguin42> do a ps just to see if there are any other dpkg's or apt's still running?
<jshmoe24> ok one sec
<jshmoe24>  PID TTY          TIME CMD
<jshmoe24>  2842 pts/2    00:00:00 bash
<jshmoe24>  2863 pts/2    00:00:00 ps
<jshmoe24> nothing
<jshmoe24> wierd huh
<mythos> ps aux | grep dpkg | grep apt | grep -v grep
<jshmoe24> I never liked ubuntu installation center to begin with I am a apt-get guy
<jshmoe24> ok one sec mythos
<jshmoe24> no output
<jshmoe24> nothing at all
<mythos> erm .. try it without the apt part ^^"
<jshmoe24> what do you mean?
<jshmoe24> I did the ps aux by it self
<mythos> ah ok
<jshmoe24> and got no output
<jshmoe24> wierd huh
<jshmoe24> everytime this happens I have to do a -->  sudo rm -r /var/lib/dpkg/lock       first
<jshmoe24> then
<jshmoe24> then this --> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jshmoe24> then
<jshmoe24> this happens
<jshmoe24> E: The package teamviewer6 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<penguin42> jshmoe24: Stop a sec
<mythos> lsof | grep dpkg ... should show you the process
<jshmoe24> ok
<jshmoe24> one sec i will try
<jshmoe24> lsof | grep dpkg
<jshmoe24> dpkg      2498       root  cwd   unknown                                /proc/2498/cwd (readlink: Permission denied)
<jshmoe24> dpkg      2498       root  rtd   unknown                                /proc/2498/root (readlink: Permission denied)
<jshmoe24> dpkg      2498       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/2498/exe (readlink: Permission denied)
<jshmoe24> dpkg      2498       root NOFD                                          /proc/2498/fd (opendir: Permission denied)
<jshmoe24> dpkg      2824       root  cwd   unknown                                /proc/2824/cwd (readlink: Permission denied)
<jshmoe24> dpkg      2824       root  rtd   unknown                                /proc/2824/root (readlink: Permission denied)
<jshmoe24> dpkg      2824       root  txt   unknown                                /proc/2824/exe (readlink: Permission denied)
<jshmoe24> dpkg      2824       root NOFD                                          /proc/2824/fd (opendir: Permission denied)
<jshmoe24> what do you think?
<penguin42> you shoud use a paste bin !
<jshmoe24> kill all those dpkgs?
<penguin42> well there are only two 2824, and 2498
<jshmoe24> right
<jshmoe24> do you think those are the hung dpkgs?
<penguin42> cat /proc/2824/cmdline
<jshmoe24> one sec
<jshmoe24> nothing
<jshmoe24> wait
<jshmoe24> i did it again
<jshmoe24> and i got this
<jshmoe24> dpkg-iteamviewer_linux.debjshmoe24@HP-640-Inkjet:~$ w
<jshmoe24> is there a way to use dpkg to uninstall a flawed .deb install through dpkg?
<mythos> dpkg -r packagename ... i guess ;)
<jshmoe24> just tried it says its in a bad state
<mythos> force it ^^
<jshmoe24> by doing dpkg --force teamviewer*
<jshmoe24> right?
<jshmoe24> didnt' work
<mythos> dpkg -r --force-all teamviewer ... hope, it does not destroy anything
<mythos> where is the teamviewer package from?
<jshmoe24> there website the official one
<mythos> puh, lucky me, that i prefer tar.gzs ^^
<mythos> so, is the package removed?
<jshmoe24> I do too
<jshmoe24> XD
<jshmoe24> damn debs
<mythos> guess, it worked ^^"
<penguin42> hehe
<hggdh> now, there is still hope his machine is not completely hosed
<hggdh> or hers. Sorry.
<mythos> it's christmas... there is plenty of hope in that time ;)
<penguin42> hehe
<penguin42> I could swear we've had someone on with a problem on the same package before; can't remember if it was him
<penguin42> Is there a way to get lp to actually create a corresponding debian bug?
<mythos> is a broken 3rd party package a debian-bug?
<penguin42> no - it was an unrelated question!
<jshmoe24> Hey guys I found the answer
<jshmoe24> are you there mythos
<jshmoe24> are you there penguin42?
<penguin42> yeh
<jshmoe24> if you ever run into this problem do this ------>  dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq <package-name-here>
<mythos> xD
<jshmoe24> found it on this website thank god --> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/package-installation-error-and-solution.html
<jshmoe24> good to know XD
<jshmoe24> it worked like a charm
<jshmoe24> not only did it remove it but it reinstalled it correctly too
<penguin42> jshmoe24: Always be careful with any of the --force's - only use in the most dire of cases
<jshmoe24> true true
<jshmoe24> this was one of those dire cases
<jshmoe24> :P
<jshmoe24> but you are right
<jshmoe24> thanks for the help guys its nice to know that there are informed ubuntu enthusiasts
<jshmoe24> thanks again
<jshmoe24> I will probably be around more often to say hey :)
<jshmoe24> thx peguine42 and mythos you really know your stuff
<jshmoe24> l8r
<jshmoe24> one last thing
<penguin42> ?
<jshmoe24> IM in computer security. Linux for the win. thank god for windows it keeps us security gurus in buisness hahahahaha
<jshmoe24> later guys :)
<jshmoe24> and thx for the advice
<mythos> good he overread the last command i posted .... --force-all is too dangerous ;)
<mythos> so, anyone goes to 27c3 in germany?
<penguin42> what's that? Chaos thing?
<mythos> chaos communication congress, jep
<penguin42> I know someone who went a few years ago, he enjoyed it - he did recommend not taking anything vaguely electronic :-)
<mythos> the talks are the most times really good. hope, the stream is at least useable this year ^^
<mythos> so, i wish happy holidays... here is 3 in the morning. cu o/
<penguin42> yeh just after 2 here :-)
<mythos> ;)
<penguin42> right, bed
<ElPasmo> Hi all, happy hollydays :)
<penguin42> Hi
<ElPasmo> I think bug 693028 should be set to Triaged with a Critical importance (first time I think something is Critical). Can someone check it a do it for me if I'm right? Thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 693028 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "natty 20101221-20101224 amd64, only with encrypted home, crash on creating user (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693028
<devildante> ElPasmo: it seems it's a duplicate of bug 517911
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 517911 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "fails to encrypt /home if /dev/shm doesn't exist in /target (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517911
<ElPasmo> Thanks devildante, I'll check it
<devildante> ElPasmo: np ;)
<ElPasmo> I think bug 428231 should be set to Triaged with a Low importance, can someone do it for me please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 428231 in azureus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Badly under-reports bandwidth usage. (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428231
<devildante> ElPasmo: done
<ElPasmo> Thanks devildante
<devildante> ElPasmo: np :)
<ElPasmo> I think bug 525310 should be set to Triaged. Can someone do it for me please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 525310 in ubuntu-mono (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Azureus need Monochrome icon (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525310
 * penguin42 thinks bug 693499 should be set to importance low, I've pushed it upstream and wrote a patch on it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 693499 in bsdmainutils (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Cal no longer prints month of a given year (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693499
<devildante> ElPasmo: what importance?
<ElPasmo> I'm sorry devildante, is not Wishlist a good importance for a triaged bug?
<ElPasmo> If is not I suggest Low.
<devildante> ElPasmo: oops, didn't see the importance was already set :p
<ElPasmo> :D
<devildante> ElPasmo: done :)
<ElPasmo> Thanks a lot m8
 * ElPasmo thinks bug 692562 should be set to importance low and status triaged. Can someone do it for him?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 692562 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "ssh -i completion throws bash error (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692562
<devildante> ElPasmo: np :)
<devildante> ElPasmo: you should report that bug to debian first
<penguin42> devildante: Can you set bug 693499 to Low importance please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 693499 in bsdmainutils (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Cal no longer prints month of a given year (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693499
<devildante> penguin42: done
<penguin42> Thanks
<devildante> penguin42: np ;)
<ElPasmo> Thanks devildante :)
<ElPasmo> I'm on it
<devildante> ElPasmo: np
<ElPasmo> adding a new project is failing right now, I'll report to debian tomorrow devildante, thanks for all your help :)
<devildante> ElPasmo: no problem
<devildante> ;)
<penguin42> hmm that bash completion one is fun - it's very specific about the key sequence
<devildante> penguin42: yeah
<devildante> penguin42: and it worked for me too :p
<penguin42> and I can't see an index in the ssh bash_completion script
<penguin42> haha - it's not ssh specific
 * penguin42 has added some details to it, got it down to the line the error is coming from, but it's a bit heavy to follow further
<elMariachi> Hi
<penguin42> Hi
<elMariachi> I think I have found a bug in the installer
<penguin42> what happens?
<elMariachi> nothing :)
<elMariachi> i'm at the point where i can choose my keyboard layout
<penguin42> when?
<elMariachi> during install
<elMariachi> of 10.10
<penguin42> ok, so you get to the point to choose the keyboard layout - then what happens?
<elMariachi> i can click on 'figure out keyboard layout', and it asks me some questions, but that's all
<elMariachi> back and forward buttons are disabled
<penguin42> so at the end of the set of questions what happens?
<elMariachi> nothing
<elMariachi> i cann scroll the left scroll box
<penguin42> hmm odd, ok submit a bug
<elMariachi> but can't pick any of the items in there
<penguin42> boot the cd with the installer on, and from a terminal on there run     ubuntu-bug ubiquity and answer the questions
<elMariachi> i clicked a country but in the right box it still says Turkey (and all turkish sub entries)
<elMariachi> the cursor btw is that circle thingy btw
<penguin42> elMariachi: OK, well report the bug, and then I wonder how to work around it, it might be a problem with just that keyboard type/country
<penguin42> I assume it can be changed later
<elMariachi> its a german keyboard layout
<elMariachi> should be very common
<penguin42> hmm yes I would have thought so
<penguin42> elMariachi: Ah, it looks like you have bug 664533
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664533 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer stuck on keyboard layout selection (affects: 5) (heat: 75)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664533
<elMariachi> sounds like my case
<elMariachi> i'll have a look at it
<elMariachi> okay, i'll just add a comment that i can confirm this bug
<yofel> elMariachi: since it's already confirmed rather set the bug as affecting you
<elMariachi> yofel: okay, how do i do that? :D
<yofel> elMariachi: there's this large green line at the top: This bug affects 5 people. Does this bug affect you?
<elMariachi> hehe
<elMariachi> got it, thanks
<elMariachi> it's quite big actually..
<elMariachi> allright, i'll reboot and try to pick the keyboard layout earlier now
<elMariachi> doesn't seem to be possible with the original installer live-cd
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-12-26
<collin_> Hello I have a pretty big bug that is really annoying me
<drosenbe> pretty sure this isn't the right place
<collin_> My conexant internal mic is not working with alsa or oss
<drosenbe> you can file bugs at Launchpad
<collin_> I dont want to file it. Just fix it on my own pc
<collin_> can you help me with that
<drosenbe> if you file it, it can get fixed on your pc and potentially help other people who have the same problem
<collin_> Its been filed multiple times by several other people, but Ill file it again
<drosenbe> ok
<collin_> Thanks
<drosenbe> can someone who actually knows what they're doing confirm that i was right about that?
<nisshh> drosenbe, if the same bug has already been filed, you should have gotten him to add to existing bug reports, not just create another duplicate
<drosenbe> well, to be fair i didn't suggest one way or the other ;)
<nisshh> more duplicates means more work for triagers, in this case it could have been avoided
<drosenbe> i think they'll somehow survive
<nisshh> drosenbe, no, you didnt, but he is going to file another bug now :)
<drosenbe> oh well, sorry for the lack of clarity
<nisshh> no, no, im not blaming you :)
<nisshh> just telling you what could have been avoided, thats all
<micahg> drosenbe: if the bug's been filed, you can also take a look at it and make sure it's been triaged (that's what we do here)
<drosenbe> yeah, i think i'll stick to my corner of the woods (security)
<penguin42> does anyone know where bug 694470 should go?  It's really  a missing locale/UI feature
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 694470 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "When I print a page from the internet, the time always displays in AM/PM even though I have all visible clocks set to 24 hour time. (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694470
<penguin42> I moved it from gnome-panel to ubuntu-desktop (which became ubuntu-meta) but I doubt that's the right place either
<BUGabundo> ehlo :D
<penguin42> Hi Bugs
<BUGabundo> hey penguin42. how's the fat beared man?
<penguin42> hey, less of the fat!
<penguin42> not too bad, I seem to have eaten most of the chocolate in the house though :-)
<ElPasmo> Hi all :)
<BUGabundo> I didn't mean you :P
<penguin42> BUGabundo: My beard isn't white enough to do santa impressions
<ElPasmo> jur
<penguin42> Hi ElPasmo
<ElPasmo> Hey, I have a doubt filing an upstream bug for bug 691545. I realized today that the issue is only in Unity. And I'm not familiar with that... Should I change the package to unity?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 691545 in compiz (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[natty] moving a window between workspaces changes its position (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691545
<penguin42> if it's only in unity then I guess it makes sense to change it to unity
<micahg> ElPasmo: idk, compiz is the window manager
<micahg> ElPasmo: are you saying if you run the regular Ubuntu desktop w/compiz on natty it's not affected?
<ElPasmo> I'll double check, brb
<ElPasmo> Sorry micahg, I'd double check and it happens also in classic desktop, so it doesn't matter
<charlie-tca> ElPasmo: that upstream tracker may be new or broken. If you click browse, there are no bugs in it.
<ElPasmo> Sorry charlie-tca, I don't know what you are talking about
<charlie-tca> oops
<charlie-tca> wrong one
<charlie-tca> elpME TOO
<ElPasmo> hahaha I'm lost :P
<charlie-tca> ElPasmo: me too, apparently. I am just confused today
<ElPasmo> hahaha, how's the hangover? :P
<charlie-tca> I guess I will blame the cat today
<ElPasmo> errr
<ElPasmo> Extrange, I've received an id=1 for the bug filed in compiz...
<ElPasmo> strange*
<ElPasmo> http://bugs.compiz.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1
<ubot2> bugs.compiz.org bug 1 in Core "Moving a window between workspaces changes its position" [Minor,New]
<charlie-tca> ElPasmo: because there are no other bugs in that tracker
 * ElPasmo thinks bug 691545 is ready to be set to Triaged with a Low importance. Can anyone do it for him?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 691545 in compiz (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[natty] moving a window between workspaces changes its position (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691545
<ElPasmo> yup, weird...
<micahg> wow, first bug in a new tracker
<ElPasmo> I get a prize?
<ElPasmo> :)
<ElPasmo> giveme a medal! :P
 * yofel sends ElPasmo a cookie 
<charlie-tca> done
<charlie-tca> !cookie | ElPasmo
<ubot2> ElPasmo: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ElPasmo> wow
<ElPasmo> :D
<ElPasmo> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<ElPasmo> and thanks yofel for the cookie, yummy!
<BUGabundo> lol
 * ElPasmo thinks bug 694487 is ready to be set to Triaged with a Wishlist importance. Can anyone do it for him?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 694487 in libgweather (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Add Burgos (Spain) to libgweather1 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694487
<micahg> ElPasmo: done
<ElPasmo> thanks micahg
<ElPasmo> bye all, have a nice day :)
<leighman> hggdh: could you renew my bugcontrol membership, please?
<hggdh> leighman: LP id, please?
<leighman> ~leighman
<vish> leighman: pls dont re-open bugs closed as fix-released … ;)
<vish> leighman: the one i noticed was the print .pdf bug..
<leighman> yeh, I saw that
<leighman> sorry
<vish> np.. :)
<leighman> has a new bug been filed or should I file one now?
<hggdh> leighman: done
<vish> leighman: i dont think anyone has filed a bug..
<vish> leighman: it seems specific to FF alone.. in chrome too it works right..
<c2tarun> bug 694533
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 694533 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Previous Conversations should show only show one contacts history (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694533
<c2tarun> Can anyone please look at this bug, i dont think its actually a bug, it should be added to wish list. Please look at it and tell me whether I should add it to wish list or confirmed bug?
<leighman> thanks hggdh
<AbhiJit> though its wishlist its not logical.
<AbhiJit> it depends on the user's need
<c2tarun> AbhiJit: empathy is opening a common history box, with all the previous conversations, we can easily select any conversation we want. According to you what should i do??
<AbhiJit> mark as wish list
<c2tarun> AbhiJit: Thanks :)
<c2tarun> AbhiJit: Ahmm.... actually I cant mark it as wishlist, i can only confirm it, can u do it for me.
<AbhiJit> but my personal opinion is - i wanted the current setting - i.e. history of all users, and i wll select one of them
<AbhiJit> c2tarun, i cant. wait for someone
<c2tarun> ok sure...
<vish> c2tarun: if you can forward the bug to bugzilla, the bug can be set to triaged ;)
<micahg> c2tarun: well, seems like a low priority bug, have you checked upstream for it?
<vish> c2tarun: search in empathy bugzilla, if not present.. new bug need to be filed..
<c2tarun> micahg: sorry i didn't checked it on upstream
<leighman> vish:  there appears to be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/629706 which is the same problem just with the side-effect noted
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 629706 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Default print to pdf filename creates hidden file (affects: 1) (heat: 31)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<micahg> leighman: that's likely a duplicate
<c2tarun> I checked and bug 694533 is not a duplicate bug. What else should i do to check it on upstream?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 694533 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Previous Conversations should show only show one contacts history (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694533
<vish> micahg:  it happens only in FF , other gnome apps it works fine , we get default name "output.pdf"
<micahg> vish: yes, that's fine, but I think it's already filed
<vish> micahg: yea.. must be.
<micahg> c2tarun: do you know where the upstream tracker is?
<c2tarun> micahg: no, how to do that?
<micahg> c2tarun: bugzilla.gnome.org
<AbhiJit> c2tarun, tarun?
<c2tarun> AbhiJit: yup
<AbhiJit> c2tarun, niceto meet you. m
<AbhiJit>  c2tarun m 3rd yr b.e comp student
<c2tarun> AbhiJit: nice to meet u too :)
<AbhiJit> c2tarun, m fromm mumbai
<AbhiJit> c2tarun, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/abhijit
<vish> leighman: i couldnt find a similar bug.. but it needs forwarding i guess. 629706 doesnt look triaged to me.. not sure what the FF folks prefer though
<micahg> vish: it's already upstream, it's a duplicate
<vish> micahg: oh, so we are now closing lp bugs?
<micahg> vish: no
<vish> for FF ..like kubuntu?
<vish> hmm..
<c2tarun> micahg: where should I look for empathy upstream tracker on bugzilla.gnome.org I searched and found 54 bugs related to chat history on empathy
<micahg> vish:  bug 488857
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 488857 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Printing to PDF/PS/SVG defaults to a hidden (.name) filename (affects: 5) (heat: 17)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488857
<vish>  well i guess it might be in one of those older firefox.3.*
<vish> ha!
<micahg> just add a firefox task and mark triaged
<micahg> the other one can be a duplicate
<vish> micahg: do we still use the firefox-3.* tasks?
<micahg> vish: yes, until may 2011 :)
 * vish thought everything was now in "firefox"
<micahg> once Hardy and Karmic and EOL, they're no more
<vish> cool.. ;)
<AbhiJit> hello micahg vish
<micahg> c2tarun: see if any of those bugs are the same as the one you're looking at
<AbhiJit> :)
<vish> AbhiJit: o/
<c2tarun> micahg: no this bug is not there.
<micahg> c2tarun: ok, please file a new one then
<AbhiJit> !ping
<ubot2> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<c2tarun> micahg: reported didn't mentioned the version he is using. I reproduced the version by empathy 2.30.3 should I report it on this version or should I try to reproduce with newer version
<micahg> c2tarun: try with a new version please
<micahg> c2tarun: that's enough to confirm for LUcid, but not enough to upstream
<c2tarun> micahg: this might not be the right place to ask this  question, but can you please tell how can i upgrade just one application (empathy)
<micahg> c2tarun: you can't (unless you know of a PPA that you trust), use VirtualBox :)
<c2tarun> In virtual box I have maverick, in it there is version 2.32.0 is installed, will reproducing by it be OK?
<micahg> well, maverick's been updated to 2.32.1, so yes, that + checking the 2.32.2 changelog should be fine
<c2tarun> how can I check to 2.32.2 changelog??
<micahg> c2tarun: http://git.gnome.org/browse/empathy
<c2tarun> micahg: I checked the changelog and reproduced the bug in maverick, this one is new
<micahg> c2tarun: ok, please file a new bug upstream and link them
<c2tarun> micahg: Severity should be enhancement? In case of summary and description I should write a new one or copy from Launchpad page?
<micahg> c2tarun: idk, if the menu item shows the history from all the users, then it should be minor
<micahg> IMHO
<c2tarun> ok and what about summary and description, should I copy it from Launchpad?
<micahg> c2tarun: yes, copy from launchpad
<c2tarun> micahg: thanx :)
<micahg> c2tarun: and add a link to the LP bug
<c2tarun> micahg: just the link or any message with it?
<micahg> c2tarun: you can say this was reported on Launchpad (or just add the link to the See Also field if you can set it)
<c2tarun> micahg: can you please take a look https://bugzilla.gnome.org/process_bug.cgi
<micahg> c2tarun: that's not a link to the bug ;)
<c2tarun> oh sorry :) https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=638054
<ubot2> Gnome bug 638054 in Archives "Previous Conversations should show only show one contacts history" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<micahg> c2tarun: looks fine, now you can add it to the bug on launchpad
<c2tarun> micahg: sorry, but how?
<micahg> c2tarun: also affect project
<c2tarun> micahg: I m getting three options
<micahg> c2tarun: I think the first one
<c2tarun> micahg: done. Please check it   https://bugs.launchpad.net/empathy/+bug/694533
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 694533 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Previous Conversations should show only show one contacts history (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<micahg> c2tarun: done, thanks for your work on this
<c2tarun> micahg: Thanx for helping me :)
<charlie-tca> Winner of the "longest bug title ever"... bug 691084
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 691084 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "installArchives() failed: (Lendo banco de dados ... (Lendo banco de dados ... 5% (Lendo banco de dados ... 10% (Lendo banco de dados ... 15% (Lendo banco de dados ... 20% (Lendo banco de dados ... 25% (Lendo banco de dados ... 30% (Lendo banco de dados ... 35% (Lendo banco de dados ... 40% (Lendo banco de dados ... 45% (Lendo banco de dados ... 50% (Lendo banco de dados ... 55% (Lendo banco de dados 
<daker> whoa o.O
<charlie-tca> and the bot won't even show it
<akshatj> lol
<yofel> that's the 'put description into title' type of bug
<daker> LoL
<yofel> charlie-tca: more like the bot got cut off by IRC line limit :P
<charlie-tca> Looks more like dpkgterminal.log as the title
<yofel> jpds: add support for over-lenght lines please ;)
<hojlind> hey. Im new here so just wanted to be sure :) Wouldn't this go under the "Wishlist" category? Bug #694416
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 694416 in totem (Ubuntu) "totem wont close after a movie finishes playing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694416
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-12-19
<bdmurray> jsalisbury: are you very familiar with ata error messages from the kernel?
<bdmurray> jsalisbury: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/86483004/UbiquitySyslog.txt
<bdmurray> in that file there are some errors regarding ata4, frozen and timeout messages
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, looking
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, hmm, I'm not familiar with those specific messages.
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, almost looks like some type of I/O issue
<bdmurray> I thought I recall at one point in timeout errors being driver issues but I can't be certain.
<bdmurray> jsalisbury: thinks seems helpful https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/articles/l/i/b/Libata_error_messages.html
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, thanks for the link.  I'll take a closer look at it.
<bil21al> bdmurray: on which day we have a metting?
<bdmurray> bil21al: Wednesday the 21st
<bil21al> ok
<alex_mayorga> Hello! Can someone help me de-duplicate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/906471
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 906471 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_display_get_event() (dup-of: 814473)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 814473 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_display_get_event() (affects: 37) (dups: 10) (heat: 190)" [Medium,Triaged]
<alex_mayorga> I contend it is a duplicate
<micahg> alex_mayorga: it's already a duplicate
<alex_mayorga> micahg: I see that, but I don't think it should be, is an entirely different version of the package and of Ubuntu
<micahg> alex_mayorga: doesn't matter if the crash is the same
<alex_mayorga> micahg: I see, would poke the bug upstream then I guess
<bdmurray> micahg: did you say something about patch subscriptions for security bugs?
<micahg> bdmurray: yeah, crichton subscribes ubuntu-sponsors when ubuntu-security-sponsors is necessary
<bdmurray> micahg: and if bug.security would be sufficient?
<micahg> let me check, mdeslaur ^^^
<mdeslaur> bdmurray, micahg: hrm, yeah, that makes sense, we can always send them back to ubuntu-sponsors if they don't turn out to actually be security relevant
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-12-20
<bil21al> bdmurray: say some one to set its importance
<bil21al> https://bugs.launchpad.net/telepathy-haze/+bug/657453
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 657453 in telepathy-haze (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Can't Establish Video Calls on MSN (affects: 17) (dups: 5) (heat: 86)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bil21al> or any mody else
<bdmurray> what importance do you think it should have?
<bil21al> medium
<bdmurray> okay done
<bil21al> else u know best
<bil21al> some body please reopen this bug
<bil21al> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/831341
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 831341 in empathy (Ubuntu) "can't open empathy chat windows (affects: 5) (heat: 29)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<alex_mayorga> Hi! Can someone help me get rid of bug 907012?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 907012 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "indicator-datetime uses 80% of RAM or 3.1g (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907012
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-12-21
<CarlFK> where do I report a bug with http://ubuntuforums.org/register.php?do=register
<CarlFK> use lp login, associate with account, send me pw reset = "You have chosen not to accept the forum rules"
<alex_mayorga> CarlFK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuforums.org perhaps
<CarlFK> alex_mayorga: thanks
<alex_mayorga> CarlFK: you're welcome
<CarlFK> " and the new password will be emailed to you."   grumble
<bdmurray> bug squad meeting at the top of the hour aka real soon now ;-)
<bil21al> which channel
<bil21al> ?
<bil21al> bdmurray
<bil21al> ?
<bdmurray> bil21al: ah, it was in #ubuntu-meeting
<bil21al> ok i am there
<bdmurray> bil21al: it already finished - I'm sorry
<bil21al> ohhhhhhh
<bil21al> man i am late
<bil21al> ok
<bil21al> bdmurray
<bil21al> i have to tell you one thing that all the bugs of empathy have been in open status and
<bil21al> mean i am watching them
<bil21al> and 45  are remaining and i cant understand them so you please told some one to triage and may be tose were imp for us ok ? bdmurray
<bdmurray> bil21al: which 45 are remaining?
<bil21al> bdmurray: this list is remaining and mostly i dont know about them so i left
<bil21al> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=New
<bil21al> and other are  under my sight
<bdmurray> bil21al: with those I would look for a way to recreate the bug for example in bug 839159 we have steps to recreate it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 839159 in empathy (Ubuntu) "gnome-control-center crashed with SIGABRT in empathy_account_settings_get_password_cb() (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839159
<bdmurray> bil21al: otherwise I would leave them be
<bil21al> ok i see this one and upstream it if we have the steps
<bil21al> bdmurray: i will also talk with developer right now
<bil21al> bdmurray: i have disscused with kenvandine and he said that it was fixed because we are using 3.1.1 and now we have 3.3.0 and intresting thing is that there is no dup i am not yet reporting it to upstream  i am getting more info from him
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-12-22
<alex_mayorga> Hi! Someone wants me to get Valgrind for bug 907012 Can someone hand hold me through it?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 907012 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "indicator-datetime uses 80% of RAM or 3.1g (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907012
<alex_mayorga> problem is this is a service not an actual program, so I don't know where to start
<lalatenduM> here is a bug on guake :https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/guake/+bug/75013
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 75013 in pdns (Ubuntu) "syslog error - unable to load libgmysqlbackend.so" [Undecided,Invalid]
<lalatenduM> it is in confirmed
<lalatenduM> though I am in bugsquad team I am not bale to change it to triaged , not sure why? need help
<micahg> lalatenduM: only Ubuntu bug control can set the triaged state
<micahg> and that doesn't look like the right bug number
<lalatenduM> micahg, the bug number is Bug #750139
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 750139 in guake (Ubuntu) "Guake size is messed up (affects: 5) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750139
<lalatenduM> ubot4, yes that is the bug I am taking about
<lalatenduM> Actaully I am trying to fix it
<micahg> lalatenduM: ah,feel free to set to in progress and assign to yourself if you're working on it, just note that in the bug
<lalatenduM> micahg, yup i was going to do that now, will do it
<lalatenduM> micahg, DONE
<lalatenduM> sorry done*
<lalatenduM> :P
<micahg> lalatenduM: do you have an importance you think it should have?
<lalatenduM> micahg, let me think..
<lalatenduM> micahg, it should be low , because it doesn't effect the function of guake
<micahg> lalatenduM: ok, thanks, setting it for you
<lalatenduM> thanks micahg :)
<micahg> lalatenduM: thank you for your work
<lalatenduM> thank you too sir!
<micahg> you're welcome
<wagafo> I think bug 907688  can be marked as triaged.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 907688 in update-motd (Ubuntu) "man for update-motd belongs incorrect category (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907688
<roadmr> Hello all! due to a recent change, 32-bit Ubuntu defaults to using a PAE kernel, but by default PAE is not enabled in Virtualbox, so anyone trying to run Ubuntu on VBox won't be able to do so unless they explicitly enable PAE. Should this be a bug?
<brendand> roadmr - a bug in what :)
<micahg> roadmr: well, that's a hard one, in most cases, people don't need PAE for virtual machines as they're small
<micahg> roadmr: seemingly something like testdrive should be fixed though :)
<roadmr> micahg: I agree. So it's not a virtualbox bug (unless the fix were to enable PAE by default)
<roadmr> nor is it a bug in the linux kernel
<roadmr> or in ubuntu (not a bug, it's a decision)
<roadmr> but I wonder where this should be noted so that people aren't confused when their VMs fail to boot :)
<micahg> right, it's a settings issue, so there should be a note on pages where we ask people to test ISOs with reference to 12.04 and beyond, and stuff like testdrive where we control the settings, it should be enabled for 12.04 and beyond ISO testing
<brendand> i wonder why VirtualBox doesn't have PAE on my default? won't a non-PAE image work with PAE on?
<roadmr> brendand: yes it'd work
<tray76> Let's see.. got vbox open right now.
<micahg> brendand: possible performance impact
<tray76> yup.
<roadmr> micahg: well I agree that documenting this is a valid solution. Any idea on where this should be done?
<brendand> micahg - i thought that was being considered in the decision making (that led to it being enabled by default)
<micahg> roadmr: not offhand
<brendand> although VMs to run on low memory, which is where i think the problems start to be seen
<micahg> brendand: right, for our testing purposes, but virtualbox serves a lot of other OSs
<brendand> s/to/tend to/
<roadmr> micahg: OK, no problem, I'll figure out a good forum to raise this issue
<brendand> micahg - yeah. but it can be set to on at least when the OS type is given as Ubuntu?
<micahg> roadmr: ISO tracker probably wouldn't be a bad place if it has help links somewhere
<roadmr> micahg: thanks! Anyway I think all this discussion is enough for me to call the bug invalid, as PAE is now a requirement for Ubuntu anyway
<roadmr> micahg: actually, that's probably a good place - the official requirements page
<micahg> brendand: true, that logic could be upstreamed, idr if you select an OS version with the OS type though as it's only 12.04 and beyond
<brendand> micahg - i don't think so :(
<roadmr> nah, it's just Ubuntu or Ubuntu 64-bit
<micahg> well, in 2013 when desktop lucid is EOL, that would make sense to upstream PAE by default :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-12-24
<damien__> Hi, could someone please close this as WontFix? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freepops/+bug/292624
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 292624 in freepops (Ubuntu) "please include freepops 0.2.8 in intrepid updates" [Undecided,New]
<giggs> hi
<giggs> can anyone tell me how to start up with bug fixing?
<giggs> ?
<giggs> anyone??can anyone tell me how to start up with bug fixing???
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-12-25
<penguin42> is 'regression-released' only used on stuff that's made it into releases - e.g. do I add that to a bug that's a regression in current precise or is there something else?
<Ampelbein> penguin42: if it worked in oneiric (or any other release before) and doesn't anymore in precise, this tag should be used, yes.
<penguin42> Ampelbein: Thanks, is there a tag for there is already a fix upstream?
<Ampelbein> penguin42: I can't find any now that you mention it. I always use fixed-upstream for that.
<Ampelbein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+manage-official-tags doesn't have it as official tag though
<penguin42> right, thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-17
<chilicuil> hi, does anyone could help me to mark as triaged bug #1010534 with 'low' priority?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1010534 in newt (Ubuntu) "whiptail manpage says exit code -1 not 255" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010534
<TheLordOfTime> chilicuil, uno momento :P
 * TheLordOfTime puts the final touches on a debdiff for a security bug
<chilicuil> TheLordOfTime: un momento* (if u wanted to speak spanish ;) and thanks for looking at it
<TheLordOfTime> chilicuil, autocorrect is evil :P
 * TheLordOfTime is working on an english system :p
<TheLordOfTime> ... STUPID EVIL PATCH!  *kicks the znc package to /dev/null*
 * TheLordOfTime looks at your bug\
<TheLordOfTime> chilicuil, was this ever filed upstream?
<chilicuil> TheLordOfTime: not for this one, but in the past I've seen that the debian maintaner has send patches for the program documentation, in fact, the project has a man page because of him
<chilicuil> TheLordOfTime: and now the debian mantainer is (or will be) aware of it
<TheLordOfTime> does upstream maintain *any* documentation?
<chilicuil> TheLordOfTime: not actively
<TheLordOfTime> so realistically any and all documentation exists solely in Debian?
<TheLordOfTime> s/exists/is maintained/
<chilicuil> yep, it's seems to be maintained in debian
<TheLordOfTime> TBH the last several manpage-only bugs i've seen've always never really been "triaged" per se.
 * TheLordOfTime yawns.
<TheLordOfTime> bleh, being awake for 23 hours is evil
<chilicuil> yep, I know how it feels
<TheLordOfTime> chilicuil, i'm going to leave your bug alone, just in case i mark it wrong, i don't typically consider manpage-specific fixes as a true "low" bug...
<TheLordOfTime> but i'm a tad hypervigilant on some things ;P
<chilicuil> TheLordOfTime: ok, I'll leave it that way too, I hope debian maintainer can do something, I'll continue triaging
<TheLordOfTime> chilicuil, other bugcontrollers may mark it low/triaged, but... i won't.  i've seen mixed statements from several others regarding manpage-only bugs.
<chilicuil> it's ok for me, I just like to follow the procedures
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: you consider it highrt?
<micahg> *higher
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, i consider it a non-issue, lower than low, but... *shrugs*
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, i've also been AWAKE for 24 hours
<TheLordOfTime> so...
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: low is as low as we go :)
<TheLordOfTime> i'm going to... go sleep.... :P
<micahg> wishlist is wishlist....
 * TheLordOfTime might fall asleep on his keyboard otherwise.
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, and now you know why i don't touch manpage-only bugs much :P
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> seriously, though, i've been awake 24 hours straight, time for rest.
<chilicuil> TheLordOfTime: go to have some rests, good dreams =)
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, so manpage-only bugs can be triaged as low?
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: I'd say it depends on the bug :)
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, so for Bug 1010534?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1010534 in newt (Ubuntu) "whiptail manpage says exit code -1 not 255" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010534
<TheLordOfTime> (which is the bug in question)
<micahg> yeah, that's probably low
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<micahg> (as in not higher)
<TheLordOfTime> i'll mark that, then kill my computer for segfaulting on my precise VM.
 * TheLordOfTime needed that to test a CVE fix, but apparently the VM doesn't want to behave
<TheLordOfTime> NOW i'm going to go rest.
<TheLordOfTime> </off>
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-18
<pabs3> hi all, I would like to propose #1061244 for fixing in precise. according to the SRU page, I need a bug supervisor to target the bug to precise and after that I need to subscribe ubuntu-sru and ubuntu-sponsors
<pietro98-albini> i don't know how to triage this bug:
<pietro98-albini> bug 1091345
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1091345 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Unity locks up while opening firefox bookmarks menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1091345
<pietro98-albini> i have covert it to a question
<pietro98-albini> bug 1091829
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1091829 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "I guess each time my computer starts its taken over by the administration which I guess is Home land Security So I presume I must be on their spy list." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1091829
<pietro98-albini> it is possible report bugs like this?
<hggdh> oh boy
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-19
<pabs3> any bug supervisors around?
<persia> pabs3: Maybe?  I'm not precisely sure what "bug supervisor" means.  What do you seek to have done?
<pabs3> I would like to propose #1061244 for fixing in precise. according to the SRU page, I need a bug supervisor to target the bug to precise and after that I need to subscribe ubuntu-sru and ubuntu-sponsors
<pabs3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<persia> bug #1061244
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1061244 in samba (Ubuntu Precise) "Fix net rpc share allowedusers to work with 2008r2" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061244
<persia> Ah, seems I can't do that for that package.  I suspect you need someone with upload rights to samba.
<persia> Ah, I see why I can't.  Someone already did.
<pabs3> oh, so just subscribe -sru/-sponsors?
<persia> Yes.  You may also want to assign yourself the Precise task, so folk know you're acting as contact point for the SRU
<pabs3> hm, ok
<persia> Alternately, convince olly to do so (as he's the apparent uploader in the attached diff)
<pabs3> he has delegated this task to me
<persia> In that case, you're the assignee
<pabs3> all done now I think
<micahg> I can have a look at the diff sometime tomorrow when I pilot
<pabs3> great, thanks
<persia> From a bug-format perspective, it looks fine to me.  I can't sponsor samba though.
<a7x1> would someone please target regression-proposed bug #1091976 to precise?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1091976 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) ""fix" uploaded to precise-proposed for a bug that doesn't exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1091976
<micahg> why is this a regression?
<a7x1> i don't know if anything broke with the change, but fixing something that isn't a problem can't be good
<micahg> idk if you need a new bug, see what happens on the bug you filed
<micahg> sorry, on the SRU bug
<a7x1> ok, i'll wait.  i was just following procedure on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/PerformingSRUVerification
<a7x1> should i close this new bug or just let it sit?
<micahg> let it sit
<a7x1> ok.  thanks!
<a7x1> while i have your attention, what do you think about targeting bug #1043769 to quantal?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1043769 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Monitor image not clickable in display settings after the first time" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043769
<micahg> sorry, in the middle of a few things right now
<a7x1> no problem; it's low priority and i'm heading to bed now anyway
<a7x1> thanks for your help!
<trijntje> Hi all, I've reported a bug and fixed it, but there has been no activity since. Is there something more I should do?
<trijntje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/+bug/1085379?comments=all
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1085379 in Package Descriptions for Ubuntu "ddtp templates should be sorted by popularity" [Undecided,New]
 * TheLordOfTime glances
<TheLordOfTime> trijntje, was the fix included in Ubuntu yet?
<TheLordOfTime> or not :p
<TheLordOfTime> mvo, ping.
<mvo> TheLordOfTime: pong
<TheLordOfTime> mvo, read up and see trijntje's stuff.
<TheLordOfTime> you're listed as the maintainer for the project that bug's filed against.
<TheLordOfTime> (or at least related to that as the project in question is part of the project you are the maintainer of, Package Descriptions)
<trijntje> TheLordOfTime: no, I dont think the fix was accepted yet
<TheLordOfTime> trijntje, i think mvo might know more than bugsquad, hence the ping to them.
 * TheLordOfTime returns to attempting to iron out a security bug in znc on hardy
<trijntje> TheLordOfTime: ok, thanks for the pointer!
<mvo> trijntje: hey! sorry, I did not notice that branch, great that you have it. one thing though, this pot file is automatically geneated by the "apt-ddtp-tools" so ideally we should make the script part of those tools and the automation behind it
<mvo> trijntje: https://code.launchpad.net/apt-ddtp-tools
<TheLordOfTime> trijntje, as an FYI, bugsquad handles the ubuntu bugs usually, we don't usually touch unrelated projects (but we know who to poke/stab about them, and how to find those people!)
<TheLordOfTime> mvo, sorry for the random ping there ;)
<TheLordOfTime> s/unrelated/non-ubuntu-namespaced/
<mvo> TheLordOfTime: no worries, always welcome when there is a branch/patch :)
<TheLordOfTime> mvo, you should subscribe to all bugs for your projects :P
<mvo> *cough*
 * TheLordOfTime is subscribed to 5 packages, and 3 projects.  don't ask why.
<TheLordOfTime> ... aw crap, not ANOTHER bug on that one... how many times am i going to have to mark duplicate bugs :/
 * TheLordOfTime shifts attention to one of the projects he is subscribed to
<trijntje> mvo: I'll have a look at apt-ddtp-tools. The script for sorting it is pretty heavy though, since it pulls in a bunch of stuf from the software center branch to figure out which packages show up there
<mvo> trijntje: I see, can you point me to the script? mabe we can work out a more lightweight way?
<trijntje> mvo: lp:~redmar/+junk/ddtp_popsort
<trijntje> its my first bit of code for ubuntu, so it could be pretty bad ;)
<mvo> trijntje: no worries :)
 * TheLordOfTime chuckles.
<TheLordOfTime> sorry, can't help it, i tend to always chuckle when someone says that
 * TheLordOfTime has seen some pretty bad code in the past, and no "new ubuntu coder"'s code has compared to that evil code he's seen in the past.
<mvo> trijntje: from a quick glance, get_sc_packages.sh could apt-get source app-install-data-ubuntu, that would avoid getting the entire history (or bzr co --lightweight)
<mvo> trijntje: and what TheLordOfTime said :) code that is not in the open is usally far worse, I'm sure your stuff is just fine :)
<trijntje> TheLordOfTime: thanks ;) I've tried not to cut any corners, as I knew other people might have to use it
<TheLordOfTime> mvo, the code i was talking about was a php5 patch xD
<TheLordOfTime> but EVERYONE knows that php5's code is evil... OH CRAP DID I SAY THAT IN A LOGGED CHANNEL?!?!? ... crap.
<mvo> :P
<trijntje> mvo: that might work, though I'd have to check if all packages (not just main) are in app-install-data-ubuntu
<mvo> trijntje: should be, the universe ones will have a small annotation X-AppInstall-Component=universe iirc
<trijntje> mvo: btw, how does apt-ddtp-tools work? If it just merges the descriptions from somewhere else into the existing pot file it should keep the order the same, so we'd only have to sort it once
<trijntje> app-install-data-ubuntu does indeed contain all packages, including those from universe
<mvo> trijntje: it builds the pot file from the Packages file - and that changes everytime a new package is added (which will result in a new description). so I think we need to re-sort everytime the Packages file(s) are parsed
<mvo> trijntje: I will soon go for dinner, but we can talk some more when I'm back or tomorrow if you want
<trijntje> mvo: sure, I'll try and see if I can figure what apt-ddtp-tools does in the meantime
<mvo> trijntje: awsome, let me know if/when I can help!
<trijntje> I'll speak you tomorrow then, enjoy your dinner!
<trijntje> Hi all, i've reported this bug, but it hasn't had a lot of activity. Can somebody take a look and tell me what would be needed to get things moving?
<trijntje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-defaults-builder/+bug/1075876
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1075876 in ubuntu-defaults-builder (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-defaults-builder: only quantal 64bit does not build" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<trijntje> I'm willing to try to fix it myself if I can, but I have no clue where to start
<TheLordOfTime> trijntje, i've nominated it for quantal, since its apparently a quantal-only bug.
<TheLordOfTime> lemme ping someone who's more godly to actually accept the "nomination" for quantal.
 * TheLordOfTime stabs xnox
<TheLordOfTime> s/stabs/pokes/
<hggdh> heh, better
<TheLordOfTime> or anyone else with more godly bug powers than I :P
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, if you can approve the nomination for quantal on that, feel free (apparently it doesn't happen in Raring?)
<hggdh> already looking at it
 * TheLordOfTime returns to trying to patch php5, and work through FTBFS stuff.
 * TheLordOfTime kicks sbuild
<TheLordOfTime> anyways...
 * TheLordOfTime returns to lurkmode
<trijntje> TheLordOfTime: Thanks! Hopefully that will lure in someone who will fix it for me ;)
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, i think that same bug needs "Invalid" or "Fix Released" or whatever it is for Raring...
 * TheLordOfTime just timed out to LP, including from his server, so... he can't do much about that.
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: approved. It seems 'df' gets lost
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime, trijntje: I am only not sure if this is directly related to ubuntu-defaults-builder
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, nor am I, its not in my package specializations.
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, which is why the only thing I did was nominate for Q
<trijntje> hggdh: I don't think so either
<trijntje> at first I thougt it was a general problem with the build, but then it would surely have been fixed already
<jibel> df warning is just noise and not fatal, I'd rather blame grube-probe failure
<jibel> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<hggdh> ah, had not seen it
<trijntje> jibel: I'll try and add a succesfull log to the bug as well, for comparison. I'm pretty sure I also see the df errors with succesfull builds
<trijntje> I've got to go now, thanks for taking a look all!
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-20
<espen77> hi, i have a bug that has previously been reported and have status as invalid due to lack of information long ago...should i submit a new bug or post in the old one?
<robru> espen77, I would recommend to file a fresh bug. comments on long-old bugs often get ignored. if you can provide all the necessary information, then we can mark the old one as a duplicate of your new one.
<espen77> thanx for repply , will do. :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-21
<robru> hggdh, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7/+bug/1072509 shouldn't this one be 'opinion' rather than 'confirmed'?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1072509 in ubuntu-nexus7 "Gnome Shell/Classic is Unable To Provide Accelerated Experience" [Low,Confirmed]
<TheLordOfTime> mfisch was the one that removed won't fix, perhaps he should be asked?
<TheLordOfTime> he/she/
<hggdh> looking
<hggdh> robru: on that I agree with TheLordOfTime, even more cuz mfisch knows what he is doing. But I fail to see what impact/usage it would have on nexus7
 * TheLordOfTime smiles since he was right.
<robru> hggdh, exactly, I just want to get it off the list of "confirmed nexus7 bugs" since it's not really relevant to what we're trying to accomplish with the nexus7 ;-)
<TheLordOfTime> .... eurgh, i just read something i never thought i'd see on the ubuntu wiki... one of the codename suggestions for S
<TheLordOfTime> robru, i think you should consult with mfisch on this one.  just because he/she's the one that changed it from Won't Fix.
<robru> will ping mfisch then
<hggdh> robru: I fundamentally agree with you...
<TheLordOfTime> we've probably pinged them several times :P
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: its a he
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, can't tell, LP times out right now
 * TheLordOfTime hates flaky train wifi
<hggdh> heh
<robru> how important is it that I really ping mfisch? it seems pretty cut and dry to me that it simply should not be confirmed.
<robru> it has associated upstream bugs that are status 'new' under other projects, the nexus7 aspect should just be opinion, I feel rather strongly actually
<robru> it's not like this bug is going to die, just the nexus7 aspect of it
<robru> meh, emailed mfisch
<mfisch> my ears are burning
<mfisch> robru: you still around?
<robru> mfisch, yep
<mfisch> robru: so the thinking on that bug was that while it didn't really fit our goals, as you stated, that we'd accept fixes for anyone who wanted to send them. It's a valid bug, but not one we really care about fixing.  I'm not sure in what state that leaves it in except where it is now.
<robru> mfisch, well, my concern is that it's marked as confirmed *specifically for the nexus7 project*, which is wrong. mark it as 'confirmed' under gnome-shell or gnome-session or something, but mark it as 'opinion' just for the nexus7 project
<mfisch> robru: okay, I'll agree to that
<robru> mfisch, also, it has links to upstream bugs, which is good. ;-)
<mfisch> yep
<robru> mfisch, ok, do you want to change it or should I?
<mfisch> robru: you if you don't mind, I'm about to put my kid to bed
<robru> no worries. I'm triaging! ;-)
<robru> (first day triaging)
<mfisch> triaging is a great way to learn about ubuntu
<mfisch> I also appreciate hggdh's idea that I know what I'm doing, it is sometimes correct
<mfisch> robru: The Ubuntu Nexus7 Team - Joined 3 hours ago   <- welcome
<robru> mfisch, thanks. achiang asked me to help out with triaging so I am, because my Desktop Team workload is a bit low over the holidays.
<robru> hggdh, still around?
<hggdh> robru: indeed. A bit carried over on wisky, but still cognisant. I think
<robru> hggdh, ok, just curious about a simple issue. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7/+bug/1068672 so here, cwayne18 has marked it 'confirmed', but since then much more info has been added. it seems like a well-defined task to me, so I marked it as 'triaged'. just wanted to make sure that was appropriate.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1068672 in ubuntu-nexus7 "webcam support" [Medium,Triaged]
<robru> (I think I'm getting the hang of this)
<hggdh> robru: looking
<hggdh> robru: yes, it is certainly triaged
<robru> hggdh, thanks ;-)
<hggdh> robru: and yes, you are getting there :-)
 * hggdh considers this a good end-of-day, and limits self to another wisky
 * chilicui2 hugs everyone in case tomorrow finish the world
<Maccer> It seems that a previously fixed regression has now regressed again: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/295832
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 295832 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Alsa does not honor pcm.!default because of /usr/share/alsa/pulse.conf" [Low,Fix released]
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-22
<luc4> Hi! I opened this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/997767. Now I see the state changed to fix released and points to this report: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10. What does this mean? How can I test the fix?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 997767 in linux (Ubuntu) "10ec:8139 Network connection rtl8139 lost after some hours of inactivity and comes up again on user interaction" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubot2`> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 10 in Config-Interrupts "USB HCs may have improper interrupt configuration with ACPI in IOAPIC mode" [High,Closed: code_fix]
<chilicuil> good question luc4, it seems like the bug watch was added by Colin King, so you may want to ask him in the report, personally I dont see much sense because the report was fixed long time ago, it should be living in the vanilla kernel by now, the fixed status corresponds to the bug kernel.org, in ubuntu it's still open with importance medium and status confirmed
<luc4> So,does it makes sense to ask in the report?
<chilicuil> yep, in the report hosted in launchpad
<luc4> thank you very much
<chilicuil> np, thanks to you, for helping with testing =)
<penguin42> hmm so I've just written a fix for bug 1008011  but then noticed it's fixed upstream at sourceforge but not at debian yet
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1008011 in barrage (Ubuntu) "Barrage does not open - crashes with SIGABRT" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1008011
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-12-23
<mfisch> is anyone else having issues with apport?
<penguin42> what's it doing to you?
<mfisch> when I click "Continue" it just closes
<mfisch> I'm trying to report these annoying gwibber crashes
<penguin42> you're running it from the command line? does it give any diag when it disappeares?
<mfisch> unfortunately no, nor in syslog
<mfisch> 0 exit code too
<penguin42> oh, that's not very nice
<mfisch> yeah,
<mfisch> also it's creating a 0 byte .upload file
<mfisch> _usr_bin_gwibber.1001.upload
<mfisch> same behavior for apport-cli
<penguin42> I'm not sure the 0 byte file is a problem - I think that's just a flag
<mfisch> right
<mfisch> I assume it thinks it was able to upload the crash
<penguin42> mfisch: I think what I'd expect it to be doing would be opening a web browser
<mfisch> yep
<mfisch> me too
<mfisch> well it's python, I'll attach pdb
<penguin42> oh please explain; I've never figured out debugging python
<mfisch> I'm just going to walk through it
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-12-16
<TheLordOfTime> i have a question, if a triager needs something in a bug translated, who should they contact.
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: might try here, might try on #ubuntu-translators
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh,  posted yesterday, haven't seen any activity
<TheLordOfTime> i might stop by the translators channel later...
<TheLordOfTime> assuming i can figure out how to use a mouse with my arm in a sling >.>
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: even not really being able to read spanish... "the pre-removal script returned error 2"
<TheLordOfTime> yeah but that's not what i need translated, i need the dpkgterminallog.txt translated
<TheLordOfTime> THAT will help... the actual bug data is not useful as-is 'cept to ID the version affected
<TheLordOfTime> bleh i need more coffee...
<hggdh> brb, meeting
<TheLordOfTime> k
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-12-17
<snadge> [ 5719.809041] do_general_protection: 168 callbacks suppressed
<snadge> [ 5719.809049] traps: hexchat[3980] general protection ip:7fb148cf391c sp:7fff0ac716e8 error:0 in libc-2.17.so[7fb148c70000+1bd000]
<snadge> i keep seeing errors in libc on saucy
<snadge> i did a full memory test.. it passes
<snadge> its usually xchat.. but sometimes its chrome and firefox as well
<hjd> Could someone please mark bug 1261600 as Triaged/High? (While it is sorta possible to workaround and start a new game, it appears rather broken.)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1261600 in gnome-sudoku (Ubuntu) "Window for Sudoku "New Game" is about 30 px high and can't be enlarged (Trusty)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1261600
<Wubix> hello everyone
<Wubix> it is possible to start bug reporting for 14.04, right?
<hggdh> Wubix: yes, it is
<Wubix> e.g. for the package yum there are 2 main problems at first. for "yum update" one receives a lot of errors. and the repository list is empty
<Wubix> do i file 2 seperate bugs for this?
<hggdh> yum?
<Wubix> yes
<hggdh> are you sure you are trying Ubuntu? We do not use yum
<Wubix> i am sure that i use ubuntu 14.04 and i am sure that i installed yum via apt-get
<Wubix> i plan to use it to create a chroot
<hggdh> <shrugh/> OK. One bug for each issue, one issue per bug
<Wubix> ah, ok
<hggdh> please bear in mind that yum is in Universe -- which means it depends on the MOTU folks
<hggdh> although I still fail to see the advantage in using an external, non-supported, package manager...
<Wubix> you know what a chroot is, right?
<hggdh> yes, I do
<Wubix> how would you create it if you had no "yum --installroot=/redhat ..." available?
<hggdh> well, I do not know, since I do not know what the above command does
<Wubix> ok, ok
<hggdh> but it is probable that pbuilder would do something similar
<Wubix> pbuilder? would install a function chroot of fedora or centos packages?
<hggdh> I doubt
<hggdh> as much as I doubt that a chroot of RH in a Debian/Ubuntu environment would give you the RH kernel
<thilo> Hi, I think I found a bug in firefox (a regression since version 26). Should I create a bug report in launchpad or at mozilla.org?
<hggdh> thilo: you can do both; upstream will guarantee it will be looked at & eventually fixed, locally it will have a pointer to upstream
<TheLordOfTime> oh thank god i can finally tell people to leave me alone about this bug...
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+bug/1216817
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1216817 in nginx (Ubuntu) "Using `fastcgi_cache` or `proxy_cache` with nginx-extras causes the push module to throw errors." [Low,Triaged]
<TheLordOfTime> that's been plaguing me for a while now with people saying "This is broken!"
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, have you ever seen users nagging people about "THIS IS BROKEN!!!!!!!" and ultimately you can't do anything but upstream can?
<TheLordOfTime> because that's me right now :/
<hggdh> yeah, been there...
<hggdh> when on IRC I usually tell them to go comment upstream; on LP it is just noise
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, at least i can tell them all "LISTEN!  It's out of my hands, Debian has to fix it first."
<hggdh> heh\
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, upstream nginx doesn't care, but in Debian they do, i spent three hours replicating the bug in Debian Unstable
<TheLordOfTime> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=732251 was the bug I filed, but I also talked with nginx debian so they were also able to replicate...
<ubot2`> Debian bug 732251 in nginx-extras "nginx-extras fastcgi_cache and proxy_cache both trigger errors with the push module" [Minor,Open]
<TheLordOfTime> thank god that i don't have to debug the module in the program now >.>
<hggdh> well, keep in mind that Debian is upstream for most of our stuff... but, in this case, we try to help them out ;-)
<TheLordOfTime> indeed
<hggdh> as you did, in factr
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<hggdh> fact*
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, well, I suspected it was a debian-affected issue too
<hggdh> was it?
<TheLordOfTime> because there're reports of 1.1.19 in ubuntu... and 1.4.4 in trusty
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> especially with it being 1.4.4 in trusty being able to replicate, that was recently merged in from Debian for CVE fixes
<TheLordOfTime> and the only delta we have is a version string change to add "Ubuntu"
<TheLordOfTime> (in the program)
<hggdh> oh, BTW, you should be able to say debian bug 732251
<ubot2`> Debian bug 732251 in nginx-extras "nginx-extras fastcgi_cache and proxy_cache both trigger errors with the push module" [Minor,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/732251
<hggdh> heh
<TheLordOfTime> indeed
<TheLordOfTime> but i didn't remember the bug number offhand
<TheLordOfTime> i just pasted the link because it was there.
<hggdh> brb, meeting
<TheLordOfTime> kk
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-12-18
<thilo> hggdh: ok, thx!
<j_f-f_> Hi. Please set in bug #1262187 the Importance to  Wishlist
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1262187 in quassel (Ubuntu) "Quassel - Client Chatmonitor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1262187
<mitya57> j_f-f: done
<j_f-f> mitya57: thanks
<TheLordOfTime> reasking because E: No Progress...
<TheLordOfTime> anyone able to help translate https://launchpadlibrarian.net/159875974/DpkgTerminalLog.txt for Bug 1261235?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1261235 in nginx (Ubuntu) "package nginx-full 1.4.1-3ubuntu1.1 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso instalado el script pre-removal devolvió el código de salida de error 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1261235
<roadmr> TheLordOfTime: did you get help with this? ^^ I can help
<TheLordOfTime> roadmr, i gave it 3 days with no response before a repost
<TheLordOfTime> translation help is 100% appreciated
<TheLordOfTime> on whatever you can translate on that bug :)
<TheLordOfTime> then i can triage it
<TheLordOfTime> as it stands it's stuck at "Can't do anything until translated"
<roadmr> TheLordOfTime: ok, it's just a l10n of an apt-get error message, rather than translate it (and introduce errors) I'll look up the base string in english
<TheLordOfTime> roadmr, thank you kindly
<TheLordOfTime> roadmr, whatever you can do to help make that readable to an English native person is appreciated, as it stands I can't do anything with the bug
<TheLordOfTime> (but it reminds me of a duplicate which is already fix-released based on the basic summary, which is kinda easy to guess)
<roadmr> TheLordOfTime: done, I translated everything I could (save for df output which even though it's localized, seems parsable regardless)
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> roadmr, i'm kinda not caring about df output, moreso the dpkg logs, where possible
<TheLordOfTime> because i think this is an error that we fixed...
<rbasak> TheLordOfTime: have you tried translate.google.com? That's what I usually use. It's usually good enough for me to figure something out.
<TheLordOfTime> rbasak, yes, but its hard to translate.google.com without a computer...
<TheLordOfTime> because unfortunately i'm on my phone with IRC and stuff today
<rbasak> BTW, I started on the nginx MIR today. I'll probably finish it tomorrow.
<TheLordOfTime> (internet's down at home)
<rbasak> Fair enough
<TheLordOfTime> rbasak, cool, subscribe me when you file it, so I can track it, either that or privmsg me the link
<roadmr> TheLordOfTime: DpkgHistoryLog.txt didn't really contain any translatable stuff, it's all in english anyway :)
<rbasak> Will do
<TheLordOfTime> roadmr, what about DpkgTerminalLog.txt?
<TheLordOfTime> wowwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<TheLordOfTime> lagggggggggggggggy
<TheLordOfTime> stupid verizon
<TheLordOfTime> ..........
<TheLordOfTime> damn it...
<TheLordOfTime> not again...
<TheLordOfTime> either that's a regression or someone screwed up
<roadmr> TheLordOfTime: hehe :) DpkgTerminalLog.txt - that one is really short, I posted a translation in a comment
<TheLordOfTime> roadmr, thanks for the translation assist, this "bug" of theirs was already fixed, but they need to do a dpkg-reconfigure nginx-common before they can remove nginx-full...
<TheLordOfTime> I already had the bugfix for this uploaded last I checked, unless the sponsors screwed up
<roadmr> TheLordOfTime: hm, interesting. From the original bug description it looks like the submitter can understand english, so you could post instructions for him to follow
<TheLordOfTime> roadmr, i first need to confirm if this is happening
<TheLordOfTime> roadmr, the first question I have is whether or not this was an upgrade or whether they were doing a --purge, or what.
<roadmr> TheLordOfTime: AptOrdering: blah blah : Purge suggests --purge
<TheLordOfTime> roadmr, yeah figured that out myself, this seems eerily similar to bug 1206878
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1206878 in nginx (Ubuntu Precise) "[SRU] Configuration should be purged only in nginx-common" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206878
<TheLordOfTime> but i had never heard a report of this in anything after Precise...
<TheLordOfTime> i'm going to need to grab a copy of 13.10 and test
<TheLordOfTime> and 12.10 and 13.04... bleh my network traffic use is going to skyrocket >.<
<TheLordOfTime> rbasak, you might want to hold off on the MIR for a couple days, unless there's a deadline you have to get in by then.
<TheLordOfTime> get it in by*
<TheLordOfTime> i want to make sure that i didn't overlook something in 1206878 by only focusing on Precise where this was reported
<roadmr> TheLordOfTime: well let me know if you need help translating or anything, but as mentioned, the reporter seems to grok english (it's just that his system is localized and so spits out weird stuff)
<TheLordOfTime> roadmr, yeah, i only needed the translation help on the dpkg terminal output, thanks for your assist :0
<TheLordOfTime> :) *
<TheLordOfTime> when i respond I'll be giving you a +1 in the response for helping :)
<rbasak> TheLordOfTime: don't worry about it. I don't think it'll make any difference to the MIR. It's about whether it's actively being looked at, not about whether there are bugs. And you're actively looking at it, so I'm sure that's good enough.
<rbasak> TheLordOfTime: the bigger questions are (upstream) security status, etc.
<TheLordOfTime> rbasak, indeed.
<TheLordOfTime> rbasak, note "actively looking" and "actively fixing" are pretty disparate concepts, in the tech world, I'm actively triaging, but until i figure out why my system keeps mounting / as ro i can't do squat :/
<TheLordOfTime> s/do/fix/
<TheLordOfTime> ... how is it that Saucy updates faster than plain Precise does :/
<TheLordOfTime> is something up with the mirrors...? :/
<TheLordOfTime> what's the EOL date for QUantal and Raring, again..>?
<TheLordOfTime> dates*
<toddy> TheLordOfTime: january -> raring and quantal -> april next year. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29#Releases
<TheLordOfTime> toddy, thanks
<TheLordOfTime> toddy, so basically, if I don't fix this by January, I can ignore raring :P
<toddy> TheLordOfTime: np. yes. for the most things you can ignore raring. :)
<TheLordOfTime> toddy, i want to at least get a fix out for this if raring is affected...
<TheLordOfTime> because of the MIR that's going to be filed to try and get nginx into main
<TheLordOfTime> 'course, as rbasak pointed out...
<TheLordOfTime> it's being actively triaged and watched by me when I'm not super super busy so meh
 * TheLordOfTime wants to get more stuff done for it though, for when he files a PPU rights application for nginx to the DMB
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-12-20
<j_f-f> Hi
<j_f-f> Which package is responsible for the audio settings in the system tray?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-12-22
<Wubix> hello everyone. could somebody have a look at the bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1263389 please?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1263389 in debirf (Ubuntu) "make xkiosk is aborted with return code 127" [Undecided,New]
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I was told to ask here
<cristian_c> I've opened this bug report much time ago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/972604
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 972604 in linux (Ubuntu) "168c:001c [Compaq Presario C700 Notebook PC] Wireless led button doesn't switch colors" [Low,Incomplete]
<cristian_c> I was told to download and try the daily build
<cristian_c> to verify the permanence of the bug
<cristian_c> I've created live installer with unetbootin
<cristian_c> *the
<cristian_c> but if I select the usb device in boot options, I get a black screen with a blinking cursor
<cristian_c> then, I can't check the bug described in the report
<cristian_c> with the daily build
<cristian_c> What I must write in the report, in this case?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-12-17
<LrdDimwit> I summon the dork powers that reside in this channel!
<LrdDimwit> Anyone around?  I can't figure out which package this bug ought to be assigned to
<LrdDimwit> apparently the answer is "no", no one is around
<hggdh> LrdDimwit: well, depends... which bug?
<LrdDimwit> Hggdh:  This bug
<LrdDimwit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1403301
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1403301 in coreutils (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 12.04 touch -t does not work for March 9 2014" [Undecided,New]
<LrdDimwit> all the instructions say "run the program then use the PID to [bunch of steps here]"
<LrdDimwit> no instruction for what to do when that's not possible
<teward> LrdDimwit: i don't see where you're getting that from, but the bug seems like it might exist in Trusty as well, assuming that the date string there is actually valid per the manpage
<teward> (which it looks like it should be)
<teward> hggdh: ^
<teward> LrdDimwit: well note the bug is actually already assigned to coreutils
<hggdh> looking
<teward> (and that's what the bug SHOULD be against.)
<LrdDimwit> ah, I didn't notice it had been updated since I reported it yesterday
<teward> LrdDimwit: yep, things get overlooked from time to time - the bug is now against what it needs to be
<LrdDimwit> (And I'm pretty sure it's a bug.  The format is valid for dates other than those listed, and I had a friend try on another distro (not sure whether was OSX or another flavor of Linux, didn't think to ask and I'm not at work right now) and he said it worked fine)
<hggdh> WFM on coreutils 8.23 (Vivid)
<teward> hggdh: i don't have a vivid VM around, have you tested Trusty or Utopic?  (I could probably test in a chroot but i'm lazy)
<LrdDimwit> I have not
<teward> LrdDimwit: i was talking to hggdh :)
<hggdh> now out of curiosity, is March 9 2013 a day that changes daylight?
<LrdDimwit> well I still haven't :)
<LrdDimwit> I don't know
<LrdDimwit> however if you look at the comment below that I added
<LrdDimwit> that can't be the explanation
<LrdDimwit> the missing date is always in either late march or April, but it moves around too much
<hggdh> yes, it could, if this timestamp does not exist in that specific TZ/country
<hggdh> but, of course, there is always the chance of being a bug...
<teward> ooo good point, my TZ is America/New_York, lemme go throw this at my Etc/Utc VPSes
<LrdDimwit> ah, I see
<LrdDimwit> Aside from the fact a friend said the same command worked on another distro (leading me to believe no) I can look it up
<LrdDimwit> "Daylight Saving Time (United States) 2014 began at 2:00 AM on
<LrdDimwit> Sunday, March 9"
<LrdDimwit> and it also began at 2 AM on March 10, 2013 (which is another date I listed as broken)
<hggdh> LrdDimwit: what is your TZ?
<LrdDimwit> California time
<teward> hggdh: it's a TZ issue
<teward> LrdDimwit: ^
<teward> it works fine when timezone is Etc/Utc
<teward> but when in a specific timezone with DST it doesn't appear to work - looks like it might be timezone related somewhat
<teward> (this is why I say servers should all be Utc :P)
<LrdDimwit> it definitely does sound related to daylight savings time.  I checked the switchover in 1984 and it turns out to be the day I listed in the bug
<LrdDimwit> interestingly it doesn't seem to affect the days where there's an extra hour, just ones where it skips an hour (I know this cause I had a script creating a file for every day in the year going back 12K days into the past)
<teward> hggdh: given it's a DST issue, any issue with me marking "Invalid" or "Incomplete"?
<teward> (my description will detail what cases I tested to see that this isn't a bug)
<hggdh> teward: go ahead, adding a comment that this is TZ/daylight savings-related
<teward> done
<hggdh> LrdDimwit: usually it is better to check/set times after a certain time (usually I set them all at 12:00) to bypass possible TZ issues
<hggdh> teward: thank you sir, in your debt
<teward> hggdh: or for servers, use all UTC and do the time conversion yourself
 * teward is weird that way :P
<LrdDimwit> this is my personal dev box.  Our servers ARE all in UTC (and I see now one very interesting reason why)
<hggdh> teward: indeed. all my servers are UTC
<LrdDimwit> So if I used 0300 or 0100 it would have worked?
<hggdh> LrdDimwit: most probably. As long that this is a valid time in this date/TZ, it should work
<LrdDimwit> if it does, then I agree it's not a bug.  Can't check right now (still getting ready to go to work) but I'll check when I get into the office
<hggdh> LrdDimwit: yes, please do so, and comment on the bug (and reopen it if needed)
<LrdDimwit> will do.
<LrdDimwit> Thank you for your assistance
<hggdh> you are welcome. Thank you for asking (and having the pacience to wait for a response)
<LrdDimwit> eh, it's IRC.  IRC is asynchronous :)
<hggdh> :-)
<LrdDimwit> it's better than when I reported a bug in the Scala compiler and got one comment after filing, then nothing at all months later.  For a 100% repro compiler crash. :)
<hggdh> heh
<teward> Or, ask us to reopen
<teward> hggdh: can normal users go from Invalid -> New ?
<teward> I know I can because Bug Control, but can normal users
<LrdDimwit> it might depend on whether said normal user is the originator?
<hggdh> teward: yes, they should be able to
<teward> ack
<hggdh> BTW, it only worked for me because the machine I am running IRC from is under UTC...
<teward> hggdh: right, i tested on my Precise and Trusty VMs (both UTC) so...
<teward> meh
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-12-18
<Laibsch> Anybody here have interactions with penalvch?  I feel like he really needs to slow down, go quality instead of quantity.
<Laibsch> I have a mail written up discussing him that I am considering to send to bug-control because I am uneasy about the damage he is doing with the privs he's got
<Laibsch> Always a problem having to discuss people, though...
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-12-21
<IKRAM> Hello people :) I want to start my contribution in ubuntu in bug triaging . I haven't done anything . Can anyone guide me the way , please
<penguin42> IKRAM: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<penguin42> IKRAM: Remember, you don't have to triage everything, if you're not sure just skip that one
<IKRAM> I haven't created anything . Is there any specific thing that I should create when I am contributing or before contributing ?
<penguin42> have you got a launchpad account?
<IKRAM> no :(
<penguin42> oh well, that's the 1st step, only takes a few seconds
<IKRAM> is it ubuntu one thing ?
<penguin42> I think it might be the same sign in mechanism
<penguin42> but just got to launchpad.net and create yourself an account
<IKRAM> I have create an account in launchpad . what will be my next step ?
<penguin42> ok, get used to finding and looking at ubuntu bugs in there, and see the link I sent you above about triaging bugs
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-12-14
<psusi> could a release manager retask bug #1361594 to trusty only please?  later releases are not affected.
<ubot5> bug 1361594 in gparted (Ubuntu) "Memory corruption when runnning fs-check on a fat32-formatted partition" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361594
<BHSPiMonkey> Hi all. I've been encountering a strange issue wherein my mouse cursor becomes invisible, and stays that way (on one, or sometimes both) monitors, until I either restart X or it comes back on its own. It happens to me at least once a week while I'm working, and has happened at least for 2 or 3 months if not longer.
<BHSPiMonkey> Normally I'd file a ticket but in this case I've made no progress in establishing reproduction steps, and I don't know enough about the internals to know where to poke around or investigate when I see it happen
<BHSPiMonkey> So I'm hoping for a little guidance in terms of things I can do the next time it happens to try and build a sane report
<rbasak> BHSPiMonkey: can you identify when it started?
<rbasak> BHSPiMonkey: was that on upgrade from a previous release, for example, or when you received routine updates?
<BHSPiMonkey> Things I've tried in order to make it reappear (to no avail): Toggling the gsetting that should show/hide it, switching to/from a TTY, hovering over several UI elements that would cause the cursor icon to change
<rbasak> BHSPiMonkey: I would file a bug anyway since it might help you connect to others with the same issue which might help figure it out. It's fine just file a bug with its status as Incomplete for example.
<BHSPiMonkey> rbasak: I cannot; it at least started on 15.04, and now I'm on 15.10 and it persists
<rbasak> BHSPiMonkey: you could try a different desktop environment too, to isolate whether it is an X server problem or a desktop environment problem.
<BHSPiMonkey> At this point should I file the bug under the ubuntu package itself?
<BHSPiMonkey> Until we can at least identify where in the stack the problem exists
<rbasak> It sounds like an x.org package to me.
<BHSPiMonkey> Filed under xorg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1526079
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1526079 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor sometimes becomes invisible" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-12-15
<rhansen> would someone mind reviewing bug #1507211 and if it looks OK nominate it for wily?
<ubot5> bug 1507211 in aptitude (Ubuntu) "aptitude segfaults during dependency resolution" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1507211
<Mikaela> [21:02:12] <Mikaela> Mitä pakettia vastaan raportoin bugin ajurille rtl8821ae? Ongelma: 5GHz WLAN-tukiasemiin yhdistettynä koneella ei ole minkäänlaista verkko-yhteyttä, edes reititintä ei voi pingailla ja 2.4 GHz lopettaa toimintansa sillointällöin ja WLAN pitää sammuttaa ja laittaa päälle ennen kuin verkko alkaa taas toimimaan.
<Mikaela> Hi, against what package do I report a bug for driver rtl8821ae? The problem is that 5GHz WLAN APs have no connectivity and I cannot even ping the router and with 2.4 GHz APs the driver just stops working sometimes and I must toggle it with hhardware switch before the connection works again.
<Mikaela> oops, sorry, I didn't mean to paste the first line which got no response at #ubuntu-fi
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-12-16
<Mikaela> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1526683
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1526683 in linux (Ubuntu) "rtl8821ae has no connection on 5GHz networks and loses connection occassionally on 2.4 GHz networks requiring hardware button to be toggled twice for connection to be re-established" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-12-19
<Robin_> I got sent here from #ubuntu, as I reported my bug in the wrong place
<Robin_> I reported a bug a while ago on Launchpad and I even wrote a fix and included it in my bug report
<Robin_> But I did not receive a response to my bug report for almost 2 months now
<Robin_> This bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/1510237
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1510237 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Software Center doesn't start on systems in Esperanto" [Undecided,New]
<Robin_> I just also uploaded the traceback and fixed Python file as an attachment, as I first used Pastebin links
<hjd> Robin_: Hi
<hjd> Robin_: Thanks for working on the fix.
<hjd> I think what would help is if you could create a patch which displays how the changes apply to the file in question. That way, it is easier for reviewers to see what has changed rather than looking at the resulting method.
<hjd> I'm not sure at the moment what is the current best-practices for patches, but have you worked with bzr branches before?
<rbasak> hjd: I think the change is so trivial in this case it's OK to treat it as a patch rather than force Robin_ to have to learn the tools.
<rbasak> I'm sure a committer will be happy to add the try/except if he is happy with it, without requiring a patch file to apply, since it is so simple.
<hjd> Also, when submitting a patch, you can subscribe the team ubuntu-reviewers to the bug report so that they will be aware of it. (Though, it may still take som time before someone has time to look at it)
<rbasak> hjd: are you triaging the bug or shall I?
<hjd> rbasak: That's a fair point. Might be useful to know about for future patches ;)
<rbasak> hjd: agreed. Useful to know :)
<hjd> rbasak: Feel free. :) I don't have permission to mark it Triaged anyways.
<Robin_> hjd: I don't really know how to make a patch, I looked before online how to submit code, but it looked a bit too complicated for me. That is why I uploaded the code as a normal Python file.
<Robin_> Literally the only thing that is added is the try/catch and the whitespaces to indent the code
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-12-19
<alias_neo> Hi guys. I raised this issue about 4 months ago that's affecting my work computer, it's a particular pain because I suffer it several times a day, and for four months of my work life with no fix you can imagine how annoying it becomes. Is there something I can do to encourage attention to it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-gnome-meta/+bug/1605875
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1605875 in ubuntu-gnome-meta (Ubuntu) "screen lock cycles screens on/off constantly" [Undecided,New]
<rbasak> alias_neo: try contacting the Ubuntu GNOME community maybe, if it's an Ubuntu GNOME issue? This channel is for bug triage, not for finding developers to fix things.
<rbasak> alias_neo: unfortunately if you're the only one affected by the bug your chances are quite low.
<slashd> hi rbasak,  how are you ? for the second pair of eyes on the dhclient from sru team is this an action plan you want me to do or you'll do it ?
<rbasak> slashd: probably #ubuntu-devel is most relevant for this. This channel is for bug triage. I asked infinity in #ubuntu-devel.
<slashd> rbasak, just join the channel
<wagafo> Bug 1021376 is about USB drives mounting read only or not mounting at all. I've seen quite a lot of reports about  this recently in different systems. A workaround is to remove the .config/nautilus folder. There is an upstream bug linked to this bug but not much attention either.  Just in case this bug can get some more triaging, it looks like a quite serious issue as users can mount USB devices
<ubot5`> bug 1021376 in eCryptfs ""mount: Operation not permitted" on every login or after ecryptfs-mount-private" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1021376
<wagafo> Sorry, wrong bug number, it is bug 1021375
<ubot5`> bug 1021375 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus says the USB stick is read only when it is not" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1021375
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-12-20
<slashd> for sru, could you please take action on "os-prober" [1.70ubuntu3.2] waiting in the Xenial upload queue (importance : CRITICAL) in order for the pkg to be available in -proposed for testing. This fix a missing dependency in 1.70ubuntu3.1 fix that solve a possible risk of FS corruption to some users  (LP: #1579609)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1579609 in os-prober (Ubuntu Xenial) "os-prober bug resulting in possible FS corruption" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579609
<slashd> cyphermox, ^ do we want os-prober 1.70ubuntu3.1 to land in -updates without the grub-common dependency ?
<slashd> cyphermox, and then 3.2 will introduce the missing dependency via another sru process (which may take days/weeks) ? or we jump right away to 3.2 to not have a 3.1 without the grub-common dependency ?
<cyphermox> slashd: os-prober ...3.1 is already in proposed, the SRU can just go on top and should definitely not be verification-done for now
<cyphermox> also, you're probably on the wrong channel if you expect people to do things about this SRU other than verifying it
<slashd> cyphermox, ok so what is the next step ?
<cyphermox> accepting the new SRU on top of this
<slashd> cyphermox, ok then 3.1 will never make it to -updates ?
<cyphermox> it certainly shouldn't since it's broken
<slashd> cyphermox, yes, this is why I ask, I want to make sure it won't happen
<slashd> cyphermox, which channel is appropriate for that then ? #ubuntu-devel ?
<elio_manuel> Hello guys, this is the channel where we can chat about a problem that i'm facing with ubuntu 16.10 related to games and some flickering?
<slashd> cyphermox, I re-post in #ubuntu-devel
<slashd> tks cyphermox
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-12-18
<Kuz721> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETsaupw: slashd G yofel ddstreet rbasak jibel flexiondotorg eruditass mdeslaur Logan cyphermox markthomas tdaitx hggdh ogasawara tdn rbalint FourDollars seyeongkim chrisccoulson dragan-s book` wxl ogra_ bschaefer scottASL48 Nafallo shaner zlmao
<Kuz721> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETgjbud: bdmurray dreamon ogra_ chiluk dgadomski dcmorton karlthane yofel seyeongkim abrody tdaitx FourDollars sbeattie scottASL48 chrisccoulson wgrant tlbr fginther rbalint ratliff sakrecoer micahg sgclark book` Flannel shaner mdeslaur Guest16693 acheronuk ogasawa
<Kuz721> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETftsqql: Odd_Bloke ogasawara sgclark Guest16693 flexiondotorg dgadomski scottASL48 tlbr bschaefer zlmao bladernr ratliff micahg slashd book` chrisccoulson tdaitx ubot5` wgrant FourDollars drkokandy fginther bdmurra
<Kuz721> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETokaik: G flexiondotorg dcmorton chrisccoulson karlthane bdmurray sakrecoer shaner seyeongkim tlbr micahg tdaitx Guest16693 dgadomski markthomas zlmao ddstreet ratliff Flannel book` wxl dreamon chiluk ubot9 Odd_Bloke slashd dragan-s rbasak hggdh abrody tdn aindilis drkokand
<Kuz721> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNEToyvuuwqdce: jibel sakrecoer cyphermox Jikan Logan dreamon eruditass tlbr dragan-s tdaitx Pici slashd chrisccoulson Guest16693 sbeattie wgrant wxl ogasawara dgadomski seyeongkim ubot9 Flannel ac
<Kuz721> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETminkzyme: Odd_Bloke ubot9 rbalint cyphermox zlmao bschaefer bdmurray Logan karlthane book` acheronuk mdeslaur drkokandy bladernr ratliff markthomas ogra_ chrisccoulson sakrecoer tdn slashd Pici rbasak micahg seyeo
<Kuz721> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETpnkyqi: chiluk rbalint sbeattie FourDollars Jikan chrisccoulson rbasak drkokandy bdmurray dgadomski G sakrecoer scottASL48 dcmorton mdeslaur flexiondotorg abrody seyeongkim karlthane tdaitx wxl wgrant dragan-s ddstreet tdn micahg Logan shaner ogra_ sgclark erudit
<Kuz721> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETokwjcjwqgy: hggdh chrisccoulson drkokandy flexiondotorg ogasawara aindilis sakrecoer bdmurray dgadomski cyphermox Flannel zlmao yofel micahg seyeongkim ogra_ ubot5` acheronuk abrody bschaefer chiluk wgrant erudita
<Kuz721> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNEThnkysmuba: ddstreet chiluk dcmorton Jikan Odd_Bloke hggdh bschaefer scottASL48 tdn ogra_ ubot9 karlthane seyeongkim fginther sakrecoer Logan bladernr sbeattie FourDollars zlmao Guest16693 flexiondotorg Flannel dre
<Kuz721> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETapbvmbha: Logan sbeattie tlbr aindilis chiluk drkokandy jibel markthomas Jikan Nafallo ubot9 micahg bladernr ratliff G FourDollars wxl bschaefer sgclark dgadomski flexiondotorg Odd_Bloke ogra_ rbalint rbasak Guest
<Kuz721> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETtagdgqmh: tdaitx Logan rbalint ddstreet tlbr Flannel bschaefer sgclark karlthane chrisccoulson yofel wxl wgrant dragan-s G seyeongkim ubot5` Nafallo hggdh abrody rbasak bladernr acheronuk eruditass micahg chiluk s
<Kuz721> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETgoetz: aindilis Jikan Nafallo dcmorton zlmao micahg sakrecoer ogra_ wxl bdmurray ratliff Logan sgclark flexiondotorg tlbr yofel tdn abrody cyphermox ddstreet scottASL48 shaner chiluk eruditass Flannel mdeslaur ogasawara Odd_Bloke Guest16693 G seyeongkim
<Kuz721> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETiqxeqv: zlmao wgrant sbeattie ubot5` dragan-s bladernr yofel tdn dgadomski tdaitx ratliff G aindilis slashd Guest16693 book` Odd_Bloke rbalint rbasak Flannel ubot9 mdeslaur flexiondotorg dcmorton acheronuk ogasawara sakrecoer karlthane chrisccoulson seyeongkim abrody markthomas bdmu
<tsimonq2> !Ops
<ubot5`> Help! Channel emergency! bdmurray, hggdh, Unit193
<m4567> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETxpskonejg: sbeattie cyphermox Odd_Bloke shaner Orphis hggdh drkokandy schmidtm faenil bdmurray Ampelbein pleia2 micahg dreamon_ markthomas FourDollars freyes mwhudson tinoco wolsen meetingology mdeslaur
<m4567> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETystrh: yofel faenil dreamon_ bschaefer Flannel geofft ubuntulog dkessel pleia2 meetingology scottASL48 tsimonq2 kspencer Orphis philroche hggdh kees FourDollars karlthane tinoco freyes zlmao mwhudson Pici bdmurray Tribaal jtaylor sbeattie Ampelbein Trev
<m4567> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETtfrpvolxb: Orphis ubuntulog schmidtm Dmitrii-Sh cyphermox Noskcaj teward markthomas hggdh tsimonq2 ScottE philroche davmor2_ ogasawara Ampelbein kspencer tinoco aindilis karlthane geofft jtaylor Odd_Bloke freyes joedborg ke
<lugu962> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETtxdywyd: bschaefer Trevinho philroche aindilis dgadomski yofel kspencer davmor2_ ddstreet Odd_Bloke shaner ogasawara Dmitrii-Sh Unit193 schmidtm ScottE chiluk wolsen geofft slashd scottASL48 Or
<lugu962> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETvzwrrgt: mdeslaur fginther tdn philroche wgrant Dmitrii-Sh ogasawara FourDollars wxl ubuntulog freyes schmidtm yofel Trevinho pleia2 wolsen ScottE dgadomski faenil slashd ubot9 scottASL48 zlmao sgclark Tribaal karlthane davmor2_ dreamon_ tsimonq2 chrisc
<lugu962> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETzbybcji: bladernr wolsen ubot9 philroche jtaylor schmidtm shaner jibel fginther tsimonq2 zlmao tdn kspencer sgclark dreamon_ geofft Orphis ubuntulog joedborg Trevinho meetingology chiluk pleia2 karlthane bschaefer davmor2_ faenil yofel Odd_Bloke aindilis Tribaal
<jess683> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETtqecuftyg: zlmao slashd dgadomski jibel philroche ScottE tinoco kspencer bdmurray ubot9 Tribaal ubuntulog ogasawara Dmitrii-Sh bladernr Orphis sbeattie FourDollars chiluk joedborg chrisccoulson Unit193 micahg fgin
<jess683> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETgltilavvd: karlthane micahg faenil wolsen bdmurray dgadomski scottASL48 Trevinho yofel bladernr Tribaal ogasawara aindilis chiluk slashd mdeslaur Dmitrii-Sh tdn shaner Orphis pleia2 meetingolog
<tsimonq2> !ops
<ubot5`> Help! Channel emergency! bdmurray, hggdh, Unit193
<jess683> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETpcoijti: micahg pleia2 dgadomski aindilis tsimonq2 wxl freyes mdeslaur jtaylor ScottE tinoco geofft bdmurray Unit193 tdn meetingology scottASL48 fginther Trevinho hggdh wgrant ubuntulog ddstreet zlmao Tribaal davm
<jess683> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETfmyqyxmi: faenil ScottE Unit193 ubuntulog yofel slashd Ampelbein Trevinho ddstreet sgclark meetingology Tribaal dreamon_ scottASL48 aindilis mdeslaur shaner tsimonq2 tdn jtaylor sbeattie chiluk karlthane philroche micahg wgrant hggdh drkokandy
<jess683> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETmkjwhsjjor: tdn FourDollars mdeslaur bdmurray bladernr micahg ddstreet slashd Ampelbein tinoco chrisccoulson wgrant philroche Orphis Odd_Bloke freyes wxl dkessel fginther hggdh Trevinho pleia2 sbeattie d
<jess683> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETaxqaeu: yofel wxl bladernr sgclark tsimonq2 dkessel Orphis FourDollars tdn bschaefer bdmurray philroche geofft jtaylor Trevinho ubot9 Dmitrii-Sh freyes chrisccoulson wolsen chiluk joedborg pleia2 slashd jibel aindilis scottASL48 davmor2_ Tribaal mdeslaur faenil micahg shaner Odd_Blo
<jess683> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETdqhokhsnpo: chiluk dkessel dreamon_ zlmao sbeattie dgadomski jtaylor mdeslaur Odd_Bloke tsimonq2 Orphis shaner wgrant meetingology pleia2 FourDollars bdmurray karlthane wxl Ampelbein Trevinho fginther yo
<jess683> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETgxcmre: geofft fginther bschaefer sbeattie micahg yofel bdmurray freyes wolsen faenil karlthane kspencer Odd_Bloke chiluk Tribaal Orphis joedborg bladernr Ampelbein ScottE dreamon_ shaner tdn davmor2_ Dmitrii-Sh ogasawara aindilis jibel Trevinho Unit193 schmidtm
<jess683> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETaghlr: micahg shaner ddstreet yofel tdn zlmao ScottE meetingology ubuntulog ubot9 wgrant Dmitrii-Sh Odd_Bloke aindilis FourDollars pleia2 mdeslaur wolsen dreamon_ bdmurray geofft philroche slashd ogasawara tinoco tsimonq2 fginther faenil Ampelbein kspencer dkessel davmor2_ jtaylor d
<jess683> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETmktootvcab: sgclark aindilis bdmurray yofel meetingology joedborg hggdh shaner bschaefer zlmao ScottE bladernr sbeattie scottASL48 Unit193 faenil tinoco davmor2_ wolsen tsimonq2 dkessel geofft chrisccoulson Tribaal tdn schmidtm drkokandy micahg chiluk freyes jibe
<jess683> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETcsobhl: hggdh jibel dkessel tdn drkokandy ScottE geofft pleia2 mdeslaur scottASL48 dreamon_ meetingology bdmurray Tribaal philroche zlmao faenil yofel FourDollars Dmitrii-Sh wxl dgadomski fginther sgclark freyes u
<lady`920> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETkgxjlpevx: chiluk Nafallo jibel flexiondotorg tdaitx yofel ubot9 Guest16693 chrisccoulson bdmurray shaner dgadomski karlthane dreamon_ sbeattie ogra_ dcmorton ddstreet Pici seyeongkim drkokandy sgclark s
<lady`920> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETrirozyhsdp: eruditass yofel wxl flexiondotorg dcmorton dgadomski sakrecoer ogra_ Flannel scottASL48 Nafallo Pici rbalint G fginther mdeslaur tdaitx seyeongkim sgclark sbeattie rbasak ubot5` ddstreet tdn cyphermox slashd hggdh Unit193 aindilis
<lady`920> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETcpoznjwh: bdmurray rbalint seyeongkim ratliff cyphermox sbeattie aindilis acheronuk wxl dreamon_ jibel book` slashd tlbr hggdh Guest16693 eruditass abrody ubot9 G yofel micahg bschaefer bladernr Pici chiluk dragan
<lady`920> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETizkdtg: cyphermox eruditass wxl scottASL48 ubot5` bdmurray seyeongkim G rbalint dax tlbr bschaefer zlmao hggdh wgrant shaner ogasawara bladernr Odd_Bloke slashd Guest16693 sbeattie ddstreet sakrecoer yofel karlthane dgadomski Nafallo flexiondotorg ogra_
<N0rbert> I have a problem with bug 1727687. What should I do to triage it?
<ubot5`> bug 1727687 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd boots system offline ("Breaking ordering cycle by deleting job network.target/stop")" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727687
<N0rbert> ... or help to triage it.
<N0rbert> Anybody?
<N0rbert> bug 1727687
<ubot5`> bug 1727687 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd boots system offline ("Breaking ordering cycle by deleting job network.target/stop")" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727687
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-12-20
<Guest11965> greetings from the east coast of US.... just installed Ubuntu 17.10 and it automatically installed my brother MFC-9340CDW ... i thought that was pretty cool but... it was really slow when i sent a print job for it to print like 1 or 2 minutes it felt like so i deleted it and installed it manually which it works much better but... ubuntu keeps auto installing the printer which is annoying.. any suggestions>? apparently im no
<Guest11965> the only one having this bug https://askubuntu.com/questions/918462/ubuntu-17-04-printer-added-notifications-under-gnome
